# ACNH × Sanrio Crossover Discussion + Question Thread 💗



## Chris

We had ten(!) separate threads on-going with people sharing their opinions and questions surrounding the Sanrio villagers being brought into _Animal Crossing: New Horizons, _so from now on please keep all of your thoughts and enquiries surrounding this crossover to this single thread. Thank you!


*Latest Information*

There's nothing to share right now.
See the latest posts in this thread for more information.



Spoiler: Sold Out Listings



*March 4th 2021*

Sanrio amiibo cards are currently available to buy from *spelbutiken.se* *here*.
Thanks to @Pannacotta for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

February 26th 2021 *

Sanrio amiibo cards are currently available to purchase on *FNAC* here. 
Thanks to @Aardbei for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

March 4th 2021 
 *
Sanrio amiibo cards are currently available to buy from *GameMania* in *The Netherlands* and *Belgium*.
Thanks to @Magnetar for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

March 5th 2021
*
Sanrio amiibo cards are available on *amazon.ca* here
*SOLD OUT

March 8th 2021 
 *
Sanrio amiibo cards are available to preorder again from *GameMania* in *The Netherlands* and *Belgium*.
Thanks to @KimvW for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT*

*March 9th 2021 *

Sanrio amiibo cards are available to preorder *here* in Spain.
Thanks to @Mu~  for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

March 9th 2021 *

Sanrio amiibo cards can be preordered for in-store collection from Saturn Germany via *this page*.
Thanks to @Burumun for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT*

*March 22nd 2021 *

Sanrio amiibo cards are available to preorder *here* and here in Spain.
Thanks to @Mu~  for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

March 26th 2021*

Sanrio cards are available to order at Best Buy!
Thanks to @bam94- for sharing this!
*SOLD OUT

March 26th 2021 *

Sanrio amiibo cards will be available to order online at Target today for curbside pick-up!
*MOST LIKELY TO BE SOLD OUT*

*March 31st 2021*
**
Available for pre-order here on Nintendo Store UK.
*SOLD OUT*





* 



Check out these articles from Animal Crossing World for information relating to the ACNH × Sanrio crossover:
Where to buy the upcoming Sanrio amiibo cards
Screenshots of all villager houses and furniture*​


----------



## Moritz

I'm thinking of moving in Marty but I'm not sure.
Lots of time to make up my mind though as we have like 3 weeks to go.

Hes the only one I like from them though.
Rilla actually makes me laugh out loud at how ugly they made hello kitty


----------



## Airysuit

Yay so excited to have the little zen bridge back! Especially when you can place it outside now 

I'm lucky have a friend who has all the cards, now I'll just have to decide who i have to move from my island to make room for these villagers


----------



## Firesquids

I'm very excited for the Kiki Lala furniture and the return of Etoile!
sure wish I had her collectable instead of Vesta's...


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Do we need the Amiibo cards to get the furniture?  Or is that just for the villagers themselves?


----------



## Burumun

MartyFromCherryfall said:


> Do we need the Amiibo cards to get the furniture?  Or is that just for the villagers themselves?


Strictly speaking, no, trading them still should be possible. I assume you'll need them if that's not an option, though.


----------



## Firesquids

edit oh I misread that nevermind! lol


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Firesquids said:


> This is most likely the case, I doubt you will be able to find them on mystery islands.


I understand the villagers won't be on mystery islands, i was wondering about the furniture which is the interesting part of the crossover for me   some of it is really nice!


----------



## Moritz

I do wish they could be found on islands.
Not that it matters to me as I'm a dirty pirate with amiibos but it would be better if the amiibos worked like every amiibo did


----------



## Tindre

I feel like the europe thread was kind of important on its own since it will be hard to follow this thread for info in all the Marty spam but alright.

I will follow this thread instead, and hope I can score a pre-order for the cards when they show up.


----------



## Nicole.

Oooh this is exciting!


----------



## AccfSally

Toby and his furniture will fit perfectly on island..but I don't know who to kick out. Glad to see him again.


----------



## John Wick

I posted my thoughts in the other threads, where we were _still_ were having ongoing discussions. 

My posts can be read in those.

Shame they weren't merged instead of having another one.


----------



## Burumun

There's a European trailer now, with a late March 2021 release date for the reprint.


----------



## Cirice

I didn't get the card in New Leaf but this time I'm totally going to get them and the villagers !


----------



## mocha.

I been waitin for this one.. 
no, seriously. I’ve had my Sanrio cards for years now and I tried to scan them on Switch and could only get posters, I was so disappointed thinking they’d nuked the items/characters so I’m really happy to see them being added! It’ll be a nightmare with the order limit but I am so excited.


----------



## moonlights

I'm so happy, when they say "end of March" for Europe/UK, I assume they mean around the same time as the re-release for America? And I checked the Nintendo Store UK last night and it's only one pack per customer which is a relief, that is unless a scalper has the time to create tons of different accounts haha.

I've been waiting for this for a while now, I have the Sanrio villagers on Pocket Camp and was hoping at some point they'd introduce them to NH!


----------



## Jam86

i'm still as happy as i was when i found out about the return of these villagers 
i got the amiibos for my birthday last year and i'm so excited to finally use them on NH 

although for the next month i'm probably gonna end up stressing over who i'm gonna keep and move out 
i'm definately going to get chai, chelsea, rilla, etoile and toby but i only have 3 villagers i'm willing to move out unless i can convince myself to finally let maple and raymond go


----------



## Felix Felicis

At first I was 'boarf I don't really care, villagers are quite cute and the items are nice' but that was all. However, I felt so enthousiastic just after for no reason that I bought just now, five minutes ago, the six cards! They come from France and they'll come to me between 5 and 17 March I hope! 
I don't know if they are the original, apparently yes because there is the word 'preorder' but I don't care: I just want them to work!


----------



## Imbri

I have the cards, so it'll be nice to get the furniture. Much as I think the characters are cute, I doubt I'll move anyone onto my island. I'm far too fond of my current villagers to boot anyone.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm hope Nintendo understands the want for these cards and produces enough to go around for everyone and more.

Also after seeing Mario furniture come back, an Sanrio villagers come back, I hope this means there's a possibility that when BOTW2 releases, it can coincide with the rerelease of the Zelda Amiibo villagers. Then my dream of having Wolf Link back will come true.


----------



## Tindre

Her Majesty Hades said:


> At first I was 'boarf I don't really care, villagers are quite cute and the items are nice' but that was all. However, I felt so enthousiastic just after for no reason that I bought just now, five minutes ago, the six cards! They come from France and they'll come to me between 5 and 17 March I hope!
> I don't know if they are the original, apparently yes because there is the word 'preorder' but I don't care: I just want them to work!



The cards arent releasing until end of march, so not sure its a legit site you got them from? Make sure you dont get scammed or pay too much for them


----------



## Felix Felicis

Tindre said:


> The cards arent releasing until end of march, so not sure its a legit site you got them from? Make sure you dont get scammed or pay too much for them


Really? That's kind of strange because the update is late march so we can't acquire the cards before that day? I don't understand what they say on the website, maybe it's old cards, maybe it's fake ones (but if they work it doesn't matter for me) or maybe just preorder because they say they are release the 20 March so I don't know. I'll see!


----------



## azurill

I’m excited for the cards and furniture  but worry I won’t be able to get them. When they rereleased the regular amiibo cards my GameStop never got any. So hopefully I can get some when they come out.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Really? That's kind of strange because the update is late march so we can't acquire the cards before that day? I don't understand what they say on the website, maybe it's old cards, maybe it's fake ones (but if they work it doesn't matter for me) or maybe just preorder because they say they are release the 20 March so I don't know. I'll see!



the cards being released in March are a re release of the old Sanrio amiibo cards. So it is possible to buy them from resellers, they are just probably charging a sizeable mark up. the the pack of six is $6. Not sure if the European packs will be smaller, like with other amiibo cards (I think like in Japan they come in 3 packs) but even then the price still seems to come to the equivalent of one usd per card. But on Amazon or eBay you see packs being sold for like $10-40 per pack, because they are being sold by third party sellers.

however these are (usually at least, of course there are scammers out there) still the real cards, they are just more expensive.

my understanding is that yes the update is released before the rerelease of the amiibo cards. Here in the us the cards rerelease on the 26th but the update is March 18 (which will really be March 17 when converted from Japan time)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I already asked this in one of the other 10 threads of the Sanrio Topic but It wasn't replied too, so I am going to re-ask it here.
Does the Large Star Furniture Item that Etoile has play music when you crank it? Like a music box.
I didn't hear any in the video, but the background music was loud anyway but I thought I could hear a little something something there?? lol.
It would be pretty cute if it did!!


----------



## Fye

I'll probably buy the pack since it comes with all 6 villagers and there's no mystery to it. I don't think I'll bring any of them in to my island since it's full and I really like all my villagers, but I'll probably bring one of them in if I ever get a second island or in the next animal crossing game. But I'm definitely getting all the items cause a lot of them are really cute! Can't wait for Chai's cafe set furniture especially - the tables and umbrellas are so cute


----------



## Burumun

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I already asked this in one of the other 10 threads of the Sanrio Topic but It wasn't replied too, so I am going to re-ask it here.
> Does the Large Star Furniture Item that Etoile has play music when you crank it? Like a music box.
> I didn't hear any in the video, but the background music was loud anyway but I thought I could hear a little something something there?? lol.
> It would be pretty cute if it did!!


Nah, it's a cloud making machine, according to NL. It makes a glittery noise when you start it up, and bubbling noises once it's going, from what I can hear in the trailer.


----------



## Wolfie

This may be a silly question, but for those of us that live in America, will Target be doing online orders of the cards, or do you have to go get them from the store in person? Also will there be a pre-order date?


----------



## Burumun

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Really? That's kind of strange because the update is late march so we can't acquire the cards before that day? I don't understand what they say on the website, maybe it's old cards, maybe it's fake ones (but if they work it doesn't matter for me) or maybe just preorder because they say they are release the 20 March so I don't know. I'll see!





WaileaNoRei said:


> the cards being released in March are a re release of the old Sanrio amiibo cards. So it is possible to buy them from resellers, they are just probably charging a sizeable mark up. the the pack of six is $6. Not sure if the European packs will be smaller, like with other amiibo cards (I think like in Japan they come in 3 packs) but even then the price still seems to come to the equivalent of one usd per card. But on Amazon or eBay you see packs being sold for like $10-40 per pack, because they are being sold by third party sellers.
> 
> however these are (usually at least, of course there are scammers out there) still the real cards, they are just more expensive.
> 
> my understanding is that yes the update is released before the rerelease of the amiibo cards. Here in the us the cards rerelease on the 26th but the update is March 18 (which will really be March 17 when converted from Japan time)


They released the full pack of six in Europe and Japan originally, IIRC, but not in the US, so players who got them back then will be able to use them right away, while American players will have to wait to get the cards for the first time, if they didn't import them from elsewhere.

ETA: Was wrong about Japan, they got packs of two random cards plus one seal - the seals were actually reused in NH as posters, which is why they include characters like Kapp'n, who's not in NH. But here in Europe, they came in a six-pack, and I'm pretty sure you'll get the full set in NA, as well.


----------



## KayDee

Wolfie said:


> This may be a silly question, but for those of us that live in America, will Target be doing online orders of the cards, or do you have to go get them from the store in person? Also will there be a pre-order date?


There hasn’t been any announcements yet if there will be pre-orders. I’m guessing it will both be available in-store and online.


----------



## tajikey

Wolfie said:


> This may be a silly question, but for those of us that live in America, will Target be doing online orders of the cards, or do you have to go get them from the store in person? Also will there be a pre-order date?


I keep hitting refresh on their website to see if they pop up at any time for pre-order. I'll be sure to report back if/when they do.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Wolfie said:


> This may be a silly question, but for those of us that live in America, will Target be doing online orders of the cards, or do you have to go get them from the store in person? Also will there be a pre-order date?


It seems other countries had the ability for pre-orders and online ability, I don't see why USA wouldn't have the same. I have been keeping an eye on target's website. I don't expect to see the page up today... because their weekly ad starts tomorrow (the 27th) and I think it is more likely to show then.

*edit, i doubled check just in case and they actually update their Weekly Ad on Sundays any time from midnight to 2am Central time. EST is an hour ahead of Central.*


----------



## Sheep Villager

Were the Sanrio amiibo villagers adoptable in NL? Like if one of them moved out could someone else come pick them up? 
I had Rilla on my Pocket Camp for a really long while because I loved dressing her up. Would love to have a chance to chill with her in NH.

I don't really have the money to toss on_ anything_ extra right now (thanks life, very cool) so I figured I'd ask in case I could have someone amiibo her in for me.​


----------



## Jam86

idk if this has been asked but will sanrio villagers appear on islands?



Sheep Villager said:


> Were the Sanrio amiibo villagers adoptable in NL? Like if one of them moved out could someone else come pick them up?
> I had Rilla on my Pocket Camp for a really long while because I loved dressing her up. Would love to have a chance to chill with her in NH.
> 
> I don't really have the money to toss on_ anything_ extra right now (thanks life, very cool) so I figured I'd ask in case I could have someone amiibo her in for me.​


if they can be adopted, i would be more than happy to help u get rilla


----------



## Burumun

Sheep Villager said:


> Were the Sanrio amiibo villagers adoptable in NL? Like if one of them moved out could someone else come pick them up?
> I had Rilla on my Pocket Camp for a really long while because I loved dressing her up. Would love to have a chance to chill with her in NH.
> 
> I don't really have the money to toss on_ anything_ extra right now (thanks life, very cool) so I figured I'd ask in case I could have someone amiibo her in for me.​





Jam86 said:


> idk if this has been asked but will sanrio villagers appear on islands?
> 
> 
> if they can be adopted, i would be more than happy to help u get rilla


They probably will only be available by loading the cards yourself, same as NL. If you know someone who can lend you the cards, that's an option, though.


----------



## JKDOS

Sheep Villager said:


> Were the Sanrio amiibo villagers adoptable in NL? Like if one of them moved out could someone else come pick them up?​



Now that you mention it, I don't think they were. I can definitely try it if someone has an open plot in New Leaf to attempt adoption. EDIT: I forget I own 2 copies and systems for New Leaf, I can try by myself.


----------



## Bilaz

What is Toby’s bench item? :O it confused me in New Leaf too
Do you put it against a wall in your house? What is it meant to be if you put it outside?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Burumun said:


> They probably will only be available by loading the cards yourself, same as NL. If you know someone who can lend you the cards, that's an option, though.



Ouch that's rough. Understandable from a business point of view but still stings.
I guess we'll know for sure once the update drops but I know what to expect now.​


----------



## Burumun

Bilaz said:


> What is Toby’s bench item? :O it confused me in New Leaf too
> Do you put it against a wall in your house? What is it meant to be if you put it outside?


It's like a porch on a Japanese style house, if I'm not mistaken. Google tells me it's called an engawa, apparently.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just hope you can still get these villagers and the furniture sets in the game legdit without having the amiibo cards because if it's locked behind the pay Wall this could be a problem


----------



## Bilaz

Burumun said:


> It's like a porch on a Japanese style house, if I'm not mistaken. Google tells me it's called an engawa, apparently.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees

why did I just realize they were announced lol? I haven’t been keeping up with the news recently I guess lol

All I can say: “Bye Raymond! Hello Toby!”


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Does anyone have updates of pre-order status? Can I pre-order the cards?


----------



## KayDee

SoraFan23 said:


> I just hope you can still get these villagers and the furniture sets in the game legdit without having the amiibo cards because if it's locked behind the pay Wall this could be a problem


You couldn’t get these items without the cards in New Leaf or unless you traded for them so I expect they’ll be the same with this game.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Milky star said:


> Does anyone have updates of pre-order status? Can I pre-order the cards?


I did some poking around - they are available for pre order on Best Buy Canada to Canada residents. All the Australia preorders are sold out. As far as for other countries, including Target in the US, no updates yet.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plainbluetees said:


> I did some poking around - they are available for pre order on Best Buy Canada to Canada residents. All the Australia preorders are sold out. As far as for other countries, including Target in the US, no updates yet.


Ah thank you. I'm looking around here in america and I'm like afraid I won't be able to get them day of release so I'm hoping to pre order aaa,, thank you for checking!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Milky star said:


> Ah thank you. I'm looking around here in america and I'm like afraid I won't be able to get them day of release so I'm hoping to pre order aaa,, thank you for checking!


I know. I’m thinking the same... I’m afraid Target is going to run out of preorders! I’m almost considering buying the Canada preorder and having it forwarded, but that seems like a stretch and it would take much longer to arrive.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plainbluetees said:


> I know. I’m thinking the same... I’m afraid Target is going to run out of preorders! I’m almost considering buying the Canada preorder and having it forwarded, but that seems like a stretch and it would take much longer to arrive.


I just have a feeling I won't get them in store and people will buy up all the cards then sell them at 100x the price. That always seems to happen with stuff like this. I may consider Canada's pre-orders if America doesn't have any since these are exclusive to Target.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Milky star said:


> I just have a feeling I won't get them in store and people will buy up all the cards then sell them at 100x the price. That always seems to happen with stuff like this. I may consider Canada's pre-orders if America doesn't have any since these are exclusive to Target.


Yep... people will be selling them on eBay for $20 a pop. Definitely leaning towards getting the Canada preorders now.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I just have a feeling I won't get them in store and people will buy up all the cards then sell them at 100x the price. That always seems to happen with stuff like this. I may consider Canada's pre-orders if America doesn't have any since these are exclusive to Target.


I plan on buying 4 or 5 packs. If push comes to shove and you're not able to get one, I'd be happy to send a pack to you absolutely free of charge.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I plan on buying 4 or 5 packs. If push comes to shove and you're not able to get one, I'd be happy to send a pack to you absolutely free of charge.


Omg you wouldn't have to do that for me ! That's a sweet offer though!


Plainbluetees said:


> Yep... people will be selling them on eBay for $20 a pop. Definitely leaning towards getting the Canada preorders now.


That's how it was last time they were released after they were gone I've seen packs for 100 dollars


----------



## Insulaire

Considering Chelsea, depending on which kind of Normal villager she is. If Nintendo gave me ten more slots, it'd be mostly Normal villagers added in anyways, so let's hope for some villager plot expansion to go with this expansion


----------



## Plume

I'm really excited about the new furniture and clothes. I think I want a few of the Sanrio villagers, specifically Marty. I'm so attached to everyone on my island, though, I would be thrilled if they'd allow more plots.

Not excited about having to refreshing target's website. I'm sure I'll miss out on the pre-orders.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plume said:


> I'm really excited about the new furniture and clothes. I think I want a few of the Sanrio villagers, specifically Marty. I'm so attached to everyone on my island, though, I would be thrilled if they'd allow more plots.
> 
> Not excited about having to refreshing target's website. I'm sure I'll miss out on the pre-orders.


Knowing Target people will crash the site buying all the cards up ;;


----------



## Roxxy

To be honest I don’t think that I will be having any as permanent villagers at the beginning. I am lucky to have the cards and I hope that I can just scan in and then order the clothes and furniture? Don’t know if they will be reorderable but hope so. I love the outfits and Etoilles cloud machine would be perfect outside She will be permanent eventually


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Milky star said:


> Knowing Target people will crash the site buying all the cards up ;;


only if they know when they are dropping. I kinda wonder if that is why there seems to be a delay in putting the page up...


----------



## AkaneDeath

Oof. I'm so happy. This is the best update yet, in my opinion. The furniture is going to be everywhere, all over Twitter and everyone's islands and I don't even care because it will be so cute.


----------



## Aardbei

I just preordered mine on Fnac.com (for France) 
I'm so happy


----------



## Jacob

I definitely want etoile, her colors look amazing from the trailer


----------



## JellyBeans

I've been wanting to buy amiibo cards for a while but never really knew which ones to buy so this is perfect! and the villagers look so cute, even if I don't keep any of them permanently I'm so excited to move them in and get the furniture etc


----------



## canary:)

Aardbei said:


> I just preordered mine on Fnac.com (for France)
> I'm so happy




Me too   I just  preordered the cards on Fnac France with delivery outside France.
Soooo happy !


----------



## tajikey

canary:) said:


> Me too   I just  preordered the cards on Fnac France with delivery outside France.
> Soooo happy !


How much did shipping cost you, and to which country are they being shipped?


----------



## Chris

Aardbei said:


> I just preordered mine on Fnac.com (for France)
> I'm so happy


Thanks for sharing this! I added a link to their order page in the OP.


----------



## canary:)

tajikey said:


> How much did shipping cost you, and to which country are they being shipped?




It costs 6.04€ itself, and 3.42€ for shipping in Belgium. I don't know for other countries, but I'm expecting the price to remain similar for other countries close to France. It seems it is free delivery in France.


----------



## tajikey

canary:) said:


> It costs 6.04€ itself, and 3.42€ for shipping in Belgium. I don't know for other countries, but I'm expecting the price to remain similar for other countries close to France. It seems it is free delivery in France.
> 
> View attachment 358285


Thank you.
For those curious, they do ship to the United States. Product cost converts to $6.03, and shipping is $15.31.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I was going to order the French amiibo cards, but it’s going to be $25 for me because international shipping, oof


----------



## Nefarious

Has anyone called up their local Target to ask about whether or not they'll be taking pre-orders?


----------



## Corry

With other regions pre-orders going up, im concerned that pre-orders here in the US will go up while I'm at work.


----------



## Peach_Jam

NefariousKing said:


> Has anyone called up their local Target to ask about whether or not they'll be taking pre-orders?


was also wondering the same thing 0: I keep refreshing their page but still nothing..


----------



## azurill

Corry said:


> With other regions pre-orders going up, im concerned that pre-orders here in the US will go up while I'm at work.


This is exactly what worries me. I wonder why we can’t pre-order them from target. I know I can’t go there the day they are released because of work so I hope we can pre-order them soon.


----------



## Junebugsy94

I noticed the amiibo cards in the link provided are compatible with nintendo 3DS? Will they work for nintendo switch too?


----------



## Chris

Junebugsy94 said:


> I noticed the amiibo cards in the link provided are compatible with nintendo 3DS? Will they work for nintendo switch too?


Yes, they are compatible with both the 3DS and Switch.


----------



## Junebugsy94

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, they are compatible with both the 3DS and Switch.


Thank you!


----------



## Feunard

I just preordered them from the Fnac website! It says they will be sent on the 2nd of April, I hope they won't arrive much later than that. In any case, I am happy with waiting for them and I'll try to be patient until they finally arrive.


----------



## Sara?

I know many many pp wanted this to come back in the game so im super hyped for them . Im still hopping for more „new“

One question, anyone knows if to access this items we will 100% need the cards or will this villagers also rotate in the nook mile ticket islands ?


----------



## jim

so happy to see the sanrio cards back! also very worried about these selling out before i'm able to get them though. animal crossing fans are rabid when it comes to limited villagers and popular amiibo cards.

how likely are we to see a re-release or reprint if they sell out? and how soon?

i wonder what the secondhand market will look like thanks to these...


----------



## Sara?

MartyFromCherryfall said:


> I understand the villagers won't be on mystery islands, i was wondering about the furniture which is the interesting part of the crossover for me   some of it is really nice!


Is it confirmed that these villagers wont be able to obtain through mystery  islands ?


----------



## Aardbei

canary:) said:


> It costs 6.04€ itself, and 3.42€ for shipping in Belgium. I don't know for other countries, but I'm expecting the price to remain similar for other countries close to France. It seems it is free delivery in France.
> 
> View attachment 358285


Actually in France it's free delivery if we pick the order in Fnac and Darty stores, otherwise the delivery costs 2,99€  (because of the low price of the article)


----------



## Burumun

Sara? said:


> Is it confirmed that these villagers wont be able to obtain through mystery  islands ?


It's probably safe to assume, since in NL, you could only get the villagers by loading them up yourself, and couldn't even adopt them from other towns.


----------



## coldpotato

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to get the cards. There is no Target near me and I don't feel comfortable ordering from a french website I never ordered from before. My only other option would be ebay after they're released but I just know people will be doubling or tripling the price and I can't support that.

Do you guys think that you will be able to trade the Sanrio furniture with others? I heard that was possible in NL, but I do get the feeling nintendo might find a way so you can't mail them or drop them to others, so that you're forced to buy the cards to get the furniture. It would be smart for them business wise, but pretty annoying for us.


----------



## Sara?

Burumun said:


> It's probably safe to assume, since in NL, you could only get the villagers by loading them up yourself, and couldn't even adopt them from other towns.



i dont know if it is that safe to assume because back in NL unless you had amiibo cards there was no control whatsoever in who moved in your town unless you had an amiibo card ( even for normal villagers ) and with NH we can get those villagers through mystery islands so maybe they will be thrown to the mystery island like all the other villagers but for pp who would like to have them asap can use the cards.

-> this is my hope


----------



## moonlights

My theory is once you scan the amiibo cards you'll be able to order the furniture from Nook Shopping under the promotion tab, like how you can currently if you link your Pocket Camp account.


----------



## tajikey

coldpotato said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to get the cards. There is no Target near me and I don't feel comfortable ordering from a french website I never ordered from before. My only other option would be ebay after they're released but I just know people will be doubling or tripling the price and I can't support that.
> 
> Do you guys think that you will be able to trade the Sanrio furniture with others? I heard that was possible in NL, but I do get the feeling nintendo might find a way so you can't mail them or drop them to others, so that you're forced to buy the cards to get the furniture. It would be smart for them business wise, but pretty annoying for us.


I'm going to do my darndest to secure a few packs in case anyone here misses out. If I'm able to do that, feel free to hit me up and we can arrange something.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Is there a real reason why Nintendo can't seem to print enough amiibo cards for animal crossing?  I guess I just struggle to understand because I see Nintendo printing plenty of pokemon cards for them not to be wiped off the shelves in two seconds, and from my understanding.. pokemon is larger than animal crossing.


----------



## Tiffany

i've never bought amiibo cards before and i've only seen the inflated online prices of people who buy them up and resell them. So i'm wondering if anyone knows what these cards would retail for?


----------



## bebebese

@MiniPocketWorld amiibo cards sold very poorly the first time around (at least in Europe; I was never able to find anything beyond series 1 in the wild) so it's probably in nintendo's interest to print less than demand at the risk of stock being sent back/unsold

@Tiffany i believe the rrp for the sanrio set is about $8-10, ymmv


----------



## kemdi

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there a real reason why Nintendo can't seem to print enough amiibo cards for animal crossing?  I guess I just struggle to understand because I see Nintendo printing plenty of pokemon cards for them not to be wiped off the shelves in two seconds, and from my understanding.. pokemon is larger than animal crossing.


From my understanding, its because of what happened the first time. When the AC amiibo line was first released, they were printed in huge quantities. At first they only worked with Amiibo Festival and later on Happy Home Designer, which was a bad bame and a spin off respectively, so they sold very poorly to a point where retailers were almost trying to give them away. So now they may try to be more careful.


----------



## SirOctopie

I posted elsewhere that I was very excited about Sanrio villagers making a return. I'm honestly way more excited about this update than the Mario one lol. I love the new items shown in the trailer. It's going to be hard trying to figure out who I'm going to move out in favor of some of the villagers... OTL

I'm just hoping I can snag a pack of cards online. I missed out the first time these were sold, and I only have Etoile's amiibo. I hate how the US is making it a Target exclusive while everywhere else seems to have a few options. I just have a bad feeling that scalpers are going to snatch them all up and resell each card at insanely inflated prices.  After seeing what happened to the PS5 restocks in the UK back in January, it really should be made illegal... If worse comes to worse, I'll drive to my nearest Target and hobble with my bad joints all the way to the video game section to see if they have anything. Honestly I have more faith in my local Target than online lol.


----------



## Vsmith

I can't wait for the Sanrio update!! I wish target would have a preorder already.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

bebebese said:


> @MiniPocketWorld amiibo cards sold very poorly the first time around (at least in Europe; I was never able to find anything beyond series 1 in the wild) so it's probably in nintendo's interest to print less than demand at the risk of stock being sent back/unsold
> 
> @Tiffany i believe the rrp for the sanrio set is about $8-10, ymmv





kemdi said:


> From my understanding, its because of what happened the first time. When the AC amiibo line was first released, they were printed in huge quantities. At first they only worked with Amiibo Festival and later on Happy Home Designer, which was a bad bame and a spin off respectively, so they sold very poorly to a point where retailers were almost trying to give them away. So now they may try to be more careful.


That is interesting. Well New Horizons seemed to have sold more than those games right? 
I just also feel like Nintendo has missed out on amiibo sales simply because they haven't been putting out the cards. Especially at the beginning in the Summer of last year. _Looking at the third party people._


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Her Majesty Hades said:


> At first I was 'boarf I don't really care, villagers are quite cute and the items are nice' but that was all. However, I felt so enthousiastic just after for no reason that I bought just now, five minutes ago, the six cards! They come from France and they'll come to me between 5 and 17 March I hope!
> I don't know if they are the original, apparently yes because there is the word 'preorder' but I don't care: I just want them to work!



Literally same thing! I hope that French site is legit and all (my French isn't as good as it once was), so we will see!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021

I


canary:) said:


> It costs 6.04€ itself, and 3.42€ for shipping in Belgium. I don't know for other countries, but I'm expecting the price to remain similar for other countries close to France. It seems it is free delivery in France.
> 
> View attachment 358285



I got them shipped to the Netherlands, same price as for Belgium fortunately (not really surprising, but I am still happy it doesn't cost that much!)


----------



## Sara?

Has anyone seen any new furniture within these sanrio sets  compared to the furnitures they each came with in NL? Just very curious to know if they innovated a bit and added something new ( really hope so  )


----------



## KittenNoir

These are so cute I am so excited  Do we have to buy the cards or if my friend gets them I can buy the furniture items off her ???


----------



## Sheep Villager

KittenNoir said:


> These are so cute I am so excited  Do we have to buy the cards or if my friend gets them I can buy the furniture items off her ???



I doubt they would go through the trouble of coding the furniture to be non tradeable.

At least in NL it was possible to trade the items. I actually got all the Sanrio sets that way back in the day, thanks to a kind person giving them away for free.​


----------



## Insulaire

Manon_Despoina said:


> Literally same thing! I hope that French site is legit and all (my French isn't as good as it once was), so we will see!


FNAC is a highly reputable site, so fear not. I’ve used them for importing movies to America with no problems, and they’re an enormous retailer in France.


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm so excited! I think I will try each of the Sanrio characters for a time (yes even Rilla). I know they won't all stay permanently, but I'd like to at least get to know them all.

Etoile is for sure staying though, I've been waiting for her! I've always liked Marty too.

I also liked Chelsea in NL and I wanted to like Chai, but her design looked so blurry and low resolution. I'm excited to try them out in NH.


----------



## Mu~

I entered in the Fnac site and the picture says new leaf, is there a mistake there?


----------



## Aardbei

Mu~ said:


> I entered in the Fnac site and the picture says new leaf, is there a mistake there?


No don't worry, they re-used the ad from back then. At the beginning they also had forgotten to change the date and it was written "available from November 25, 2016"


----------



## TheDuke55

lmao the card pre-order link already has half the recommendations sold out. I don't know if this is people panicking about it being scalped and so they jumped the gun or if the scalpers got to it again already. If it's the latter, burn in hell.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> lmao the card pre-order link already has half the recommendations sold out. I don't know if this is people panicking about it being scalped and so they jumped the gun or if the scalpers got to it again already. If it's the latter,* burn in hell.*


Seems a bit harsh, no?


----------



## Felix Felicis

Bought two times: one time yesterday and I don't know if the cards are the real one, another from the website you gave as I live in a country next to France. That's too bad but I prefer to be sure I'll have the cards haha I really want some villagers and items!
Thanks for sharing your tips!


----------



## TheDuke55

tajikey said:


> Seems a bit harsh, no?


lol I don't really mean it, but withholding merchandise from a children's game unless they or their parents are willing to fork out unrealistic cash for paper is really scummy. Sure adults also play this game and can afford that kind of blow if they wish to, but let's not forget this is a kids game first and foremost.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> lol I don't really mean it, but withholding merchandise from a children's game unless they or their parents are willing to fork out unrealistic cash for paper is really scummy. Sure adults also play this game and can afford that kind of blow if they wish to, but let's not forget this is a kids game first and foremost.


I hear ya, and agree. Just needed clarification. Carry on


----------



## Valeris

TheDuke55 said:


> lmao the card pre-order link already has half the recommendations sold out. I don't know if this is people panicking about it being scalped and so they jumped the gun or if the scalpers got to it again already. If it's the latter, burn in hell.


There's no question scalpers are going for them. If people are smart though, they'll fight tooth and nail to get their packs before the majority end up on Ebay for a hundred dollars plus. If that means having a friend pick up a pack at Target and mail them to you or making a drive out of your way, do it.


----------



## Mu~

Aardbei said:


> No don't worry, they re-used the ad from back then. At the beginning they also had forgotten to change the date and it was written "available from November 25, 2016"


What a relief, ty! Already ordered mine


----------



## lemoncrossing

Can I just say that this is literally so exciting? Just about two weeks ago, I logged on to New Leaf and gawked over how sweet the Sanrio crossover items are. I was wishing and really hoping that we’d see them return to New Horizons and now they are. I’m looking forward to it a lot! Some of these items are so unique and it’s good to have a nice variety in-game. I’m planning on making a character just to display all the furniture in their house.

Joke’s on me though— I bought the European cards from scalpers for like $40 back when they originally released. Slightly salty about that but at least I don’t have to worry about snagging them during the rerelease period.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Plainbluetees

Mezzanine said:


> Are these only in certain locations? Can I buy these in the midwest?


Eventually they’ll be released in the US at Target, except nobody has any information about Target yet... last time I checked you could order them off a French website that ships internationally, but that would be $20+ shipping.


----------



## Matt0106

I missed the preorder for Canada, so I'm praying more units will be made available


----------



## BluebearL

This is a very exciting update imo, all of the Sanrio card packs here have been sold out of pre-order so I doubt I will have a whole lot of luck getting my hands on a packet myself which sucks a little. I wonder if it will be possible to adopt the Sanrio characters from someone else's island? That would be a very nice feature!


----------



## KittenNoir

I missed the pre order in Australia


----------



## Radio

I am ABSOLUTELY LOSING MY MIND

I am IN LOVE with the furniture from these cards to the point that I cannot explain. I remember spending so long doing online on my spotty internet in New Leaf to get the furniture items because I was that desperate. And 2 of my absolute fav villagers are Sanrio villagers!! I am so absolutely hype. I am so excited to re-decorate and I am soooooooo excited to get the bun and sheep onto my island.


----------



## Sharksheep

I have no idea who am I moving in or out or which Sanrio I want to pick. I like Marty's design a lot even though I don't really like cub or bear villagers. But Etolie and Chai are so cute. I might just rotate them in and out until I decide who I want. I'm going to make another hard choice if they added back Felyne from the Monster Hunter collab because I like him a lot more than the Sanrio villagers


----------



## t3llusagi

I wish we could have more than one island per switch bc I don't want to restart my current island to make the Sanrio island f my dreams. 

If I ever do get another switch, though, I already have everything planned out.


----------



## KittenNoir

Does anyone know if these cards will come out again for re stock or if it’s a one time thing ?


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Insulaire said:


> FNAC is a highly reputable site, so fear not. I’ve used them for importing movies to America with no problems, and they’re an enormous retailer in France.



Great, thanks for clarifying! Then I will be eagerly awaiting my first (real) amiibos 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



Matt0106 said:


> I missed the preorder for Canada, so I'm praying more units will be made available



I have pre-ordered them from they French website. If you aren't able to get the cards I would be glad to send your the furniture in-game (and the villagers of you want them).  And I am sure other people on this site are willing to help as well!


----------



## xara

Matt0106 said:


> I missed the preorder for Canada, so I'm praying more units will be made available



tfw i learnt that there was a preorder for canada . seems like getting my hands on these bad boys might be a bit difficult but i’m determined!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

KittenNoir said:


> I missed the pre order in Australia


Just like I said to the other person, willing to help you get the items and villagers you want when the time comes and you weren't able to get the cards!


----------



## KittenNoir

Manon_Despoina said:


> Just like I said to the other person, willing to help you get the items and villagers you want when the time comes and you weren't able to get the cards!


Thank you so much


----------



## absol

omg ahhhh I absolutely LOVE this

watch me change my whole island aesthetic when they're out lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Target seems to be moving things around and adding stuff online, but no Sanrio Cards yet. I don't know when they have added these, but there are two non animal crossing Amiibo figures that are up for pre-orders that do not release until 3/26 just like the animal crossing cards that are sold out of pre-orders. Also the banner that talks about the sanrio cards is showing up often during searches now.


----------



## John Wick

There's nowhere to get them in Australia.

Pre orders sold out.


----------



## John Wick

Manon_Despoina said:


> Great, thanks for clarifying! Then I will be eagerly awaiting my first (real) amiibos
> 
> I have pre-ordered them from they French website. If you aren't able to get the cards I would be glad to send your the furniture in-game (and the villagers of you want them).  And I am sure other people on this site are willing to help as well!


How?
It's not in english, and translating it word for word is not an option.


----------



## Splinter

I just want that little bridge for my tiny village.


----------



## Burumun

John Wick said:


> How?
> It's not in english, and translating it word for word is not an option.


If you're on Chrome and you right-click anywhere on the page, there should be an option to translate the page to English. Not sure if other browsers have the option.


----------



## Matt0106

xara said:


> tfw i learnt that there was a preorder for canada . seems like getting my hands on these bad boys might be a bit difficult but i’m determined!


Yeah I had no idea that they would just drop them for Canada without even saying where they could be bought, but I don’t care, I’m not giving up yet 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



Manon_Despoina said:


> Great, thanks for clarifying! Then I will be eagerly awaiting my first (real) amiibos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I have pre-ordered them from they French website. If you aren't able to get the cards I would be glad to send your the furniture in-game (and the villagers of you want them).  And I am sure other people on this site are willing to help as well!


Thank you!


----------



## dizzy bone

I was never a big fan of the villagers themselves but I love the furniture items, especially the smaller food stuff, so I’m glad they are back!


----------



## Mu~

Just discovered that each set will have new items!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mu~ said:


> Just discovered that each set will have new items!


PLUSHIES!! 
I heard someone say that the rugs in the trailer are new. I have no idea. I'm a baby animal crossing fan. Not a piece of fine cheese lol


----------



## Aardbei

Mu~ said:


> Just discovered that each set will have new items!


That's from Pocket Camp  Can we say for sure they will be in NH ?


----------



## Wasteofspacerat

Matt0106 said:


> Yeah I had no idea that they would just drop them for Canada without even saying where they could be bought, but I don’t care, I’m not giving up yet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Canada actually released where they were going to be sold the same time america did! You need to actually go to your countries specific twitter page. America twitter leaves out every place that isnt America. 
Canada has had 2 rounds if pre-orders. One in january and now this one

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



Mu~ said:


> Just discovered that each set will have new items!


Unfortunetly not! Those pictures and plushies are actually from pocket camp and not on the confirmed line up for NH. The list of all the available furniture


Mu~ said:


> Just discovered that each set will have new items!


 Those plushies are from pocket camp and unfortunetly arent in New horizons item line up. Likely those were pay to get in PC


----------



## Mu~

Awww, sorry, my bad


----------



## Matt0106

Wasteofspacerat said:


> Canada actually released where they were going to be sold the same time america did! You need to actually go to your countries specific twitter page. America twitter leaves out every place that isnt America.
> Canada has had 2 rounds if pre-orders. One in january and now this one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021
> 
> 
> Unfortunetly not! Those pictures and plushies are actually from pocket camp and not on the confirmed line up for NH. The list of all the available furniture
> 
> Those plushies are from pocket camp and unfortunetly arent in New horizons item line up. Likely those were pay to get in PC


Aww shucks. I mean I checked Best Buy first based on instinct, but still missed it. Thank you for telling me though


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Pre order update for America?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



Mu~ said:


> Just discovered that each set will have new items!


FROG BOY FOR DOPPIO


----------



## -Lumi-

I really, _really, _hope I'm able to find the Sanrio cards in Canada this time! I wanted them so bad last time but either I missed their release or the just never properly came to Canada? I never saw them in my local game store, at least. Fingers crossed for this time, though! I love, love, _love _the character designs and I would love to get their furniture in my New Leaf town as well! Ahh they're so cute.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Pre order update for America?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021
> 
> 
> FROG BOY FOR DOPPIO


Not yet. I keep checking on the regular.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still looking for Pre-orders in america..

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021



tajikey said:


> Not yet. I keep checking on the regular.


Oh okay ! I check everyday too


----------



## amylase

For the American packs will they contain all the cards? Or will it be a blind pack? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nefarious

amylase said:


> For the American packs will they contain all the cards? Or will it be a blind pack? Thanks in advance!



They will include all 6 cards.


----------



## amylase

I wonder if Target will have a limit on how many packs people can buy..


----------



## Moritz

I've decided Marty is moving to my island after all.
Excited for the update now and wish it was here sooner


----------



## John Wick

Burumun said:


> If you're on Chrome and you right-click anywhere on the page, there should be an option to translate the page to English. Not sure if other browsers have the option.


I only have a mobile and that's not an option in Chrome.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

John Wick said:


> How?
> It's not in english, and translating it word for word is not an option.


O, I was referring to Bell Tree, but I see now that my grammar implies I was talking about the French site :') English is not my first language, and I just meant to say there are always people here who would like to help people getting the items from this release.

But if you were talking about how I managed to order on a French site without speaking French.. I did take French in school for a few years, so I can still kind of read it even though it's almost ten years ago. Moreover, it's not hard to put the words I don't understand in Google translate and as such find a way to navigate a French site. It may take some time, but it still seems doable to me. Especially since English had quite some French loan-words in it.

And I just remembered: you can take photos using Google translate and let the app translate the site. The translation probably won't be very good, but good enough to understand what's going on maybe.


----------



## Kattea

Not sure Etoile would fit in with my natural forest villagers, but she is too precious not to give her a try.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Milky star said:


> Pre order update for America?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2021
> 
> 
> FROG BOY FOR DOPPIO





tajikey said:


> Not yet. I keep checking on the regular.


I contacted AskTarget on Twitter about the details of the Animal Crossing Sanrio Amiibo Cards being available in the near future for pre-order and/or for online purchase and how I'd hope it won't be in-store only... What they replied with was:
_Thanks for asking! Right now, we don’t have additional details to share, other than that it will be available on 3/26._


----------



## Cosmic-chan

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I contacted AskTarget on Twitter about the details of the Animal Crossing Sanrio Amiibo Cards being available in the near future for pre-order and/or for online purchase and how I'd hope it won't be in-store only... What they replied with was:
> _Thanks for asking! Right now, we don’t have additional details to share, other than that it will be available on 3/26._


So basically America screwed the people who can't drive or have a job or can't to target or don't have a target over  sounds like America


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Milky star said:


> So basically America screwed the people who can't drive or have a job or can't to target or don't have a target over  sounds like America


Sounds like it. I mean if they were going to have pre-orders of any kind, I would imagine it would start tomorrow and AskTarget wouldn't have had an issue saying so to me a day early about the ability coming soon.
So, we wait until March 26 I guess?? Then Raid the Stores after an hour or so of driving...lol
Alot of things are spread out in USA unless you live in a big city.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Sounds like it. I mean if they were going to have pre-orders of any kind, I would imagine it would start tomorrow and AskTarget wouldn't have had an issue saying so to me a day early about the ability coming soon.
> So, we wait until March 26 I guess?? Then Raid the Stores after an hour or so of driving...lol
> Alot of things are spread out in USA unless you live in a big city.



i can’t make any guarantees of course, but when I have bought amiibo cards in the past few months from target, after they were rereleased in November, they were always available to order online, in fact they were only available online, not in any of the stores nearby (and I live in an urban area so that is like a dozen stores)

is there a reason to fear they won’t be available to order online? Especially with everything still going on with the pandemic (esp in America) it seems unlikely to me.

I mean, yes, the concern over the stock not being high enough is very legit, naturally, but if anything I could see them being available only online - and yeah that might be terrible in it’s own way as we race against the scalpers.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Sounds like it. I mean if they were going to have pre-orders of any kind, I would imagine it would start tomorrow and AskTarget wouldn't have had an issue saying so to me a day early about the ability coming soon.
> So, we wait until March 26 I guess?? Then Raid the Stores after an hour or so of driving...lol
> Alot of things are spread out in USA unless you live in a big city.


Ah I love this. I probably won't get them then. :/


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Ah I love this. I probably won't get them then. :/


I got you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I got you!


WAIT NO


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Milky star said:


> Ah I love this. I probably won't get them then. :/


Im thinking i may go third party depending whats going on at the time if they dont ever go online.


----------



## Foreverfox

I just bought the pack of Sanrio cards from that shop in the OP, FNAC! I saw a couple of places saying that you won't be able to adopt these villagers. Does anyone know if that is true? I'd love to be able to offer them in my villager shop, it will be kind of a shame if that aren’t adoptable.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Foreverfox said:


> I just bought the pack of Sanrio cards from that shop in the OP, FNAC! I saw a couple of places saying that you won't be able to adopt these villagers. Does anyone know if that is true? I'd love to be able to offer them in my villager shop, it will be kind of a shame if that aren’t adoptable.


They weren’t adoptable in New Leaf, either. I’d assume the same would carry into NH to make them more unique/make people buy amiibos, plus I’m sure Nintendo doesn’t want to fuel the “black market” with the Sanrio villagers becoming new Raymonds. But who knows? I’d love to see them be adoptable.

I wish Target would hurry up and say something. I’d think they’d be available for preorder by tomorrow or Monday for the start/end of the month, because there aren’t any targets where I live.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

If Target doesn't do pre orders that's going to be a crappy move tbh.


----------



## Valeris

Milky star said:


> If Target doesn't do pre orders that's going to be a crappy move tbh.


If they don't I'm going to have to make a trip out. I keep checking Target, they haven't opened them on the site yet.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just hope they do pre orders. It would be unfair to most of the people who want the cards since it would be younger kids


----------



## jim

amylase said:


> I wonder if Target will have a limit on how many packs people can buy..


i think it will be limited to one pack per customer. that's what i've seen other retailers with preorders up do.


----------



## Tindre

jim said:


> i think it will be limited to one pack per customer. that's what i've seen other retailers with preorders up do.



I hope so. No one needs more than one pack. At that point youre stealing someone elses pack.


----------



## HollySeeker

I hope I haven't missed anyone else asking/talking about this. But if you have the old sanrio amiibos, will they work in NH? It recognises the characters but obviously can't invite them yet. 
Just want to know in case I need to look for pre-orders.


----------



## Moritz

HollySeeker said:


> I hope I haven't missed anyone else asking/talking about this. But if you have the old sanrio amiibos, will they work in NH? It recognises the characters but obviously can't invite them yet.
> Just want to know in case I need to look for pre-orders.


They will work.
Youre fine. These new ones are just reprints. No changes have been made


----------



## tajikey

Tindre said:


> I hope so. No one needs more than one pack. At that point youre stealing someone elses pack.


If I pay $12 for two packs, that means I'm stealing? Interesting perspective. I plan on getting 4 or 5 packs, so I guess I'm a thief.


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> If I pay $12 for two packs, that means I'm stealing? Interesting perspective. I plan on getting 4 or 5 packs, so I guess I'm a thief.


Well since the packs contain all 6 cards, unless you're planning on giving them to people who don't own them... it may not be stealing but it certainly is unnecessary and inconsiderate of other players when stock isn't that high.


----------



## tajikey

Moritz said:


> Well since the packs contain all 6 cards, unless you're planning on giving them to people who don't own them... it may not be stealing but it certainly is unnecessary and inconsiderate of other players when stock isn't that high.


I hope you feel the same way about people buying and selling custom Amiibo coins, except that's actually stealing. 

Whatever I choose to do with any "extra" packs of legitimate cards I legally purchase is entirely up to me, and shouldn't be judged by others simply because they're on some moral high ground.


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> I hope you feel the same way about people buying and selling custom Amiibo coins, except that's actually stealing.
> 
> Whatever I choose to do with any "extra" packs of legitimate cards I legally purchase is entirely up to me, and shouldn't be judged by others simply because they're on some moral high ground.


Look I don't want to get into it with you, but I do believe you would be hard pressed to find sympathy amongst people here who can't find genuine copies of the cards while you're bathing in them for no reason. So even if you dont think you should be judged... well you know my stance.

Thats all I have to say on the matter


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm baaaack pre order status for America hmmm ?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'd imagine they would have limits on how much you can purchase because of the limited number with a large demand so everyone has a chance (hopefully) to get them instead of a few buying all the packs.

edit, I think it is safe to assume that pre-orders from Target aren't going to be a thing.. they already had pre-orders of other amiibo merch sold out that doesn't release until 3/26.


----------



## JKDOS

NefariousKing said:


> Has anyone called up their local Target to ask about whether or not they'll be taking pre-orders?



I feel like whoever you reach at Target will have no idea what Sanrio Amiibo Cards even are.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I'd imagine they would have limits on how much you can purchase because of the limited number with a large demand so everyone has a chance (hopefully) to get them instead of a few buying all the packs.
> 
> edit, I think it is safe to assume that pre-orders from Target aren't going to be a thing.. they already had pre-orders of other amiibo merch sold out that doesn't release until 3/26.


Man. That stinks. I do hope they limit the purchase amount. Nothing against people who want to buy more than one like @tajikey so he can give them away to others but, sadly not a lot of people have kind hearts like that darling so, the people who buy more than one pack most likely do it so they can sell them at crazy prices on places like Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## TheDuke55

Your best bet is probably going out to the store to pick up a pack. If you're lucky you can call someone and ask them to hold a pack for your. There were a lot of things Nintendo brought out recently that they claimed would have preorders, but there weren't any preorders available.

Back when I was thinking about buying the Mario Kart Live Circuit, I checked out all the sites they listed and none of them had preorders available even though they said to stay tune. All overseas and Canadian sites had them up, but not the American links.

And it was also disgusting that even though pre-orders weren't a thing, I checked places like Ebay out and there were people listing the MKLC with prices like $500 even though they couldn't get a pre-order or even have the product in their hands. But Ebay and those places allowed it?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

JKDOS said:


> I feel like whoever you reach at Target will have no idea what Sanrio Amiibo Cards even are.


When I messaged AskTarget on Twitter I sent a picture with my message .
I've seen others post on the page asking about when they can pre-order the cards and AskTarget replied to them with:
_Thanks for reaching out! At this time, we do not have any information in regards to the preorder for the Animal Crossing. Please continue checking http://Target.com every once in awhile to see if it becomes available for preorder._


MiniPocketWorld said:


> I contacted AskTarget on Twitter about the details of the Animal Crossing Sanrio Amiibo Cards being available in the near future for pre-order and/or for online purchase and how I'd hope it won't be in-store only... What they replied with was:
> _Thanks for asking! Right now, we don’t have additional details to share, other than that it will be available on 3/26._


----------



## Moritz

You would have thought they would have all this information ready when they released a trailer for this.

If they're not doing preorders they should say so.
If they are they should say so.


----------



## TheDuke55

That's just how Nintendo always does it. They don't communicate very well. Never have. It works for scalpers because their job is to be staking out these kinds of things and capitalizing on Nintendo's lack of manufacturing and transparency.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I'm baaaack pre order status for America hmmm ?


Nothing yet. Refresh, refresh, refresh!


----------



## Etown20

tajikey said:


> I hope you feel the same way about people buying and selling custom Amiibo coins, except that's actually stealing.
> 
> Whatever I choose to do with any "extra" packs of legitimate cards I legally purchase is entirely up to me, and shouldn't be judged by others simply because they're on some moral high ground.



I don't want to go too off-topic here, but I think it's important to acknowledge there is a relationship between Nintendo not providing enough stock and the custom amiibo market. The secondary market wouldn't exist (at least not in the capacity it does) if Nintendo made the cards easily available to be purchased legitimately by everyone who wants them.

Reading through this thread, it seems like there is already confusion about the release and how limited they will be. I hope everyone who wants them will be able to get them without having to go to eBay and pay marked up prices.


----------



## jim

Tindre said:


> I hope so. No one needs more than one pack. At that point youre stealing someone elses pack.


it wouldn't be like that if nintendo would just print out a reasonable number of cards! but this is nintendo we're talking about. i don't know how much stock major retailers are getting, but i bet the first run won't be enough. a lot of preorders already sold out....

speaking of runs, does anyone know an estimate for when we'll see another print run for these cards?


----------



## tajikey

Etown20 said:


> I don't want to go too off-topic here, but I think it's important to acknowledge there is a relationship between Nintendo not providing enough stock and the custom amiibo market. The secondary market wouldn't exist (at least not in the capacity it does) if Nintendo made the cards easily available to be purchased legitimately by everyone who wants them.
> 
> Reading through this thread, it seems like there is already confusion about the release and how limited they will be. I hope everyone who wants them will be able to get them without having to go to eBay and pay marked up prices.


I don't disagree, but also understand the secondary market exists for people who willingly pay more so they don't have to wait in line like the rest of us.


----------



## Roxxy

Can I ask a question please? Would it be possible to scan in the cards so a villager is ready to move in when the update is released? Sorry just not sure how it would work and if possible  I’m so sorry for everyone having a hard time with getting cards. I know that I  am lucky as I have them and will do my best to help with items if I can


----------



## KayDee

Roxxy said:


> Can I ask a question please? Would it be possible to scan in the cards so a villager is ready to move in when the update is released? Sorry just not sure how it would work and if possible  I’m so sorry for everyone having a hard time with getting cards. I know that I  am lucky as I have them and will do my best to help with items if I can


I’m not sure if I’m understanding your question correctly but the game doesn’t recognize the villagers right now so I don’t think you can scan them in until the actual update is released.


----------



## Etown20

tajikey said:


> I don't disagree, but also understand the secondary market exists for people who willingly pay more so they don't have to wait in line like the rest of us.



My stance is that the existence of any kind of secondary market (be it selling authentic cards for higher prices or custom amiibos for cheap) is an indication that Nintendo could be doing something better. 

The cards could be made available on Nintendo's site and be continually restocked as they sell out, but they are choosing not to do that. At the moment, it appears like they are making this more difficult for consumers than it needs to be.


----------



## bebebese

hard agree w etown20; i've been checking all the online nintendo store domains and there's zilch  the uk site just lists them as "not available". hopefully that'll change a bit closer to the sale date but it's weird that none of the sites even mention the cards as a news thing


----------



## tajikey

Etown20 said:


> My stance is that the existence of any kind of secondary market (be it selling authentic cards for higher prices or custom amiibos for cheap) is an indication that Nintendo could be doing something better.
> 
> The cards could be made available on Nintendo's site and be continually restocked as they sell out, but they are choosing not to do that. At the moment, it appears like they are making this more difficult for consumers than it needs to be.


Not sure if you're familiar with the baseball card market, but perhaps the scarcity is purposeful to drive up demand/attention. 

I'm optimistic there will be plenty of packs available in the US, as this is the first time these cards will enter the retail market stateside. Nintendo will be catering to the NL and NH crowd, and would be foolish not to have printed more than enough.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Etown20 said:


> My stance is that the existence of any kind of secondary market (be it selling authentic cards for higher prices or custom amiibos for cheap) is an indication that Nintendo could be doing something better.
> 
> The cards could be made available on Nintendo's site and be continually restocked  they sell out, but they are choosing not to do that. At the moment, it appears like they are making this more difficult for consumers than it needs to be.


I just hate that they make the cards exclusive to like one store and we can't pre-order online. They're not making it to fair to people who don't have Targets or can't drive to the store.


----------



## tajikey

bebebese said:


> hard agree w etown20; i've been checking all the online nintendo store domains and there's zilch  the uk site just lists them as "not available". hopefully that'll change a bit closer to the sale date but it's weird that none of the sites even mention the cards as a news thing


Target mentions them in a banner ad when searching "Amiibo cards," but doesn't have a pre-order option as of yet.


----------



## Etown20

tajikey said:


> Not sure if you're familiar with the baseball card market, but perhaps the scarcity is purposeful to drive up demand/attention.
> 
> I'm optimistic there will be plenty of packs available in the US, as this is the first time these cards will enter the retail market stateside. Nintendo will be catering to the NL and NH crowd, and would be foolish not to have printed more than enough.



Yes, that's exactly it - scarcity to drive up demand and attention. 

The difference I see between other card markets and amiibo is that amiibo are also DLC. While I understand there are people who are collectors and want the cards for that reason, most people just want the function they provide (the reason so many bootlegs exist). To that end, I wish Nintendo would treat amiibo more like DLC that is easily available to everyone and less like limited edition collector's items.


----------



## azurill

Milky star said:


> I just hate that they make the cards exclusive to like one store and we can't pre-order online. They're not making it to fair to people who don't have Targets or can't drive to the store.


I really wish they would have had them at GameStop as well as Target . My closest Target is 30 minutes away which could be much worse. I feel bad for those that don’t have one , can’t drive or it’s too far away to get to. Hopefully people can order online and people can pre-order soon,


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Etown20 said:


> My stance is that the existence of any kind of secondary market (be it selling authentic cards for higher prices or custom amiibos for cheap) is an indication that Nintendo could be doing something better.
> 
> The cards could be made available on Nintendo's site and be continually restocked as they sell out, but they are choosing not to do that. At the moment, it appears like they are making this more difficult for consumers than it needs to be.


I was telling my spouse today that nintendo really could just make an app for diy amiibos. He suggested they could charge a fee for each amiibo data you wish to use. And the app be on the nintendo switch. I suppose maybe use nintendo online. They could easily go the extra mile and sell little kits to make keychains or coins or whatever with cute paper cut outs or whatever.
I think they would make money and take better control of the second market as well as increase availability.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021



azurill said:


> I really wish they would have had them at GameStop as well as Target . My closest Target is 30 minutes away which could be much worse. I feel bad for those that don’t have one , can’t drive or it’s too far away to get to. Hopefully people can order online and people can pre-order soon,


Mine i think is an hour and a half away. Meijer or walmart or amazon is more reasonable


----------



## jefflomacy

I wish we would get Sanrio-inspired airchecks in this update, although I'm certain we won't. But the My Melody theme (Kuromi version linked below) would make a nice aircheck.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I was telling my spouse today that nintendo really could just make an app for diy amiibos. He suggested they could charge a fee for each amiibo data you wish to use. And the app be on the nintendo switch. I suppose maybe use nintendo online. They could easily go the extra mile and sell little kits to make keychains or coins or whatever with cute paper cut outs or whatever.
> I think they would make money and take better control of the second market as well as increase availability.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021
> 
> 
> Mine i think is an hour and a half away. Meijer or walmart or amazon is more reasonable


That’s why we need pre-orders. I would hate to go that far and find out they had none left.Maybe you could  call ahead and hope they can leave some aside.  Walmart would be a great option as well. I wonder why only target can get them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I honestly just want the cards for collecting. I don't care so much about the items. It feels weird to have the items without the cards..


----------



## VanitasFan26

I may get a lot of hate for this but I don't really like this update. It just looks too "girly" for my style. I mean it just doesn't fit well with me and the style I have going for my island. I don't hate it I just don't feel as though it fits my style. I don't have an issue with people liking this its fine, more power to them and I'm happy that the are excited for the update. 

Its just that this has been in a past Animal Crossing game and its New Leaf. Anyone who played it remembers the Sanrio crossover and it seems like that the items are exactly the same as it was before. If you were a fan of this then that's great but if you didn't care for it you're not going to like it as much. Once again this is returning content from New Leaf so it doesn't surprise me when I saw the trailer I knew they would bring this back at some point. Just like when the added back the Swimming/Diving and Dream Suite features from Summer 2020. 

I don't want to sound negative or if I sound like a Debbie Downer but I am concerned that we might not get an Anniversary update anytime soon because it comes out in March 26th after the game has been updated on March 18th. How long will it be until we see actual improvements to the game that we've been asking for the longest time?  I feel like Nintendo doesn't seem to be addressing the improvements despite the promise they said last year to expect "Advanced improvements" in a interview back in December 2020.

For anyone who doesn't know what I'm referring to here's the source: 








						Doug Bowser, Nintendo of America president, discusses Animal Crossing: New Horizons’ debut and future in Polygon interview - Nintendo Wire
					

Today, Senior Editor and co-found of Polygon, Russ Frushtick, published an interview with Nintendo of America president Doug Bowser. The interview covers a variety of topics – from Joy-Con drift to the fabled Nintendo Switch Pro rumors, why March 31st, 2021 is a mysterious cut off date for a...




					nintendowire.com


----------



## Moritz

I do want a big update to the game and I agree this update makes it feel less likely to be for the anniversary.

However Marty is cute and I love his name as well so he's totally moving to my island at least for a little bit.

I can certainly see how this update wouldnt appeal to all. Lots of it doesn't appeal to me. But I still think it's a fun update and with so many people excited for it, I'm glad we are getting it


----------



## JKDOS

Not looking forward to the villagers as they don't interest me more than my current villagers, but I love the Hello Kitty hat and Pompompurin outfit. Looking forward to those.


----------



## Livia

I’m not excited for it either. The furniture isn’t my style at all, plus I had never heard of sanrio until I started playing new horizons so I have no attachment to the characters. I want to collect the furniture though because I’m a completionist. I‘m still deciding if I should try to get a pack of the cards or not. I would feel bad taking away a pack from someone who wants them more than I do.


----------



## Crash

SoraFan23 said:


> I may get a lot of hate for this but I don't really like this update. It just looks too "girly" for my style. I mean it just doesn't fit well with me and the style I have going for my island. I don't hate it I just don't feel as though it fits my style. I don't have an issue with people liking this its fine, more power to them and I'm happy that the are excited for the update.
> 
> Its just that this has been in a past Animal Crossing game and its New Leaf. Anyone who played it remembers the Sanrio crossover and it seems like that the items are exactly the same as it was before. If you were a fan of this then that's great but if you didn't care for it you're not going to like it as much. Once again this is returning content from New Leaf so it doesn't surprise me when I saw the trailer I knew they would bring this back at some point. Just like when the added back the Swimming/Diving and Dream Suite features from Summer 2020.
> 
> I don't want to sound negative or if I sound like a Debbie Downer but I am concerned that we might not get an Anniversary update anytime soon because it comes out in March 26th after the game has been updated on March 18th. How long will it be until we see actual improvements to the game that we've been asking for the longest time?  I feel like Nintendo doesn't seem to be addressing the improvements despite the promise they said last year to expect "Advanced improvements" in a interview back in December 2020.
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what I'm referring to here's the source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Bowser, Nintendo of America president, discusses Animal Crossing: New Horizons’ debut and future in Polygon interview - Nintendo Wire
> 
> 
> Today, Senior Editor and co-found of Polygon, Russ Frushtick, published an interview with Nintendo of America president Doug Bowser. The interview covers a variety of topics – from Joy-Con drift to the fabled Nintendo Switch Pro rumors, why March 31st, 2021 is a mysterious cut off date for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintendowire.com


i definitely hear where you're coming from. i'm glad the sanrio stuff is back, (also hoping this means amiibo villagers will make a return eventually because that was neat) but most of it is not my style at all and i'd much rather see something new. unfortunately though, there's still so much missing from the game that the addition of any truly new content feels far off - which i feel like should not still be such a concern after a full year.

also agree with you in regards to the anniversary update. i feel like nintendo had a huge opportunity to give us a big update with a lot of quality of life improvements as well as missing content, but the sanrio update on 3/18 really does imply that'll be the only one in march. honestly just hoping to be pleasantly surprised, but i'm not gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## Valeris

SoraFan23 said:


> I may get a lot of hate for this but I don't really like this update. It just looks too "girly" for my style. I mean it just doesn't fit well with me and the style I have going for my island. I don't hate it I just don't feel as though it fits my style. I don't have an issue with people liking this its fine, more power to them and I'm happy that the are excited for the update.
> 
> Its just that this has been in a past Animal Crossing game and its New Leaf. Anyone who played it remembers the Sanrio crossover and it seems like that the items are exactly the same as it was before. If you were a fan of this then that's great but if you didn't care for it you're not going to like it as much. Once again this is returning content from New Leaf so it doesn't surprise me when I saw the trailer I knew they would bring this back at some point. Just like when the added back the Swimming/Diving and Dream Suite features from Summer 2020.
> 
> I don't want to sound negative or if I sound like a Debbie Downer but I am concerned that we might not get an Anniversary update anytime soon because it comes out in March 26th after the game has been updated on March 18th. How long will it be until we see actual improvements to the game that we've been asking for the longest time?  I feel like Nintendo doesn't seem to be addressing the improvements despite the promise they said last year to expect "Advanced improvements" in a interview back in December 2020.
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what I'm referring to here's the source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Bowser, Nintendo of America president, discusses Animal Crossing: New Horizons’ debut and future in Polygon interview - Nintendo Wire
> 
> 
> Today, Senior Editor and co-found of Polygon, Russ Frushtick, published an interview with Nintendo of America president Doug Bowser. The interview covers a variety of topics – from Joy-Con drift to the fabled Nintendo Switch Pro rumors, why March 31st, 2021 is a mysterious cut off date for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintendowire.com


I like the update for the precedent it sets, but it feels more along the lines of playing for time while they work to get future updates together. I'm probably in the minority, but I'd be fine with DLC that gives me the content I want(that doesn't take away from the main game), while we wait for in game content. I don't consider the Sanrio DLC because they're already there, this is just a reprint. I suppose what I'm saying is that I'd pay for the extra content I want while I'm watching for the big update down the line. I'm offering Nintendo my money, all they have to do is open the door.


----------



## maria110

SoraFan23 said:


> I may get a lot of hate for this but I don't really like this update. It just looks too "girly" for my style. I mean it just doesn't fit well with me and the style I have going for my island. I don't hate it I just don't feel as though it fits my style. I don't have an issue with people liking this its fine, more power to them and I'm happy that the are excited for the update.



Are you the only one not looking forward to the Sanrio update? 

Short answer: "Yes."

Nah, there's gotta be other people out there who aren't crazy about it.  But it's something new, so I'm into it.  I'm easily entertained and quickly bored so fresh content is always welcome.


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> Not looking forward to the villagers as they don't interest me more than my current villagers, but I love the Hello Kitty hat and Pompompurin outfit. Looking forward to those.


I liked Toby? I think they were part of the Sanrio. I traded someone for a visit so I could buy their clothes that looked like a fancy bartender for one of my mannequins to man a counter. With the mannequins being just a cut torso, I really can't do that anymore. Which is a shame, but it will be nice to have some of the content back.

@maria110 Sora is definitely not the only one 'not looking forward' to the new content. I'll take it because it brings newish stuff but, I would had preferred a beefier update so close to the anniversary. The Mario and Sanrio stuff is old stuff that was there from the previous games. Sure the warp pipe is new, but that's one item besides pumpkins and probably a few other things I am forgetting that we got through a full year.

So I get where Sora is coming from. The NH crew is picking small content to come back and doing so at such a slow rate. Diving, Redd, Leif, Mario/Sanrio, the holidays, it's really all stuff that should had been around from the beginning. I will hop on to NH to buy the stuff, but I can't see me getting much mileage out of these in the long run. Not like I would with hide and seek with villagers, upgrades to existing shops, expansions to homes to fit the size they previously were, potential shops for Gracie and others.


----------



## azurill

I guess I’m more excited for this update since I never got the cards or furniture in NL. So even though it’s not new it is to me. I like some of the furniture more then others and it will go better on my second island. I just really hope I can find the cards this time. It would be nice to get an update with Brewster in it or at least know that he will be coming at some point.


----------



## John Wick

Now even the pre order links are gone in Australia.

Nintendo really does suck.

I missed out.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hate this. Basically Nintendo screwed half the population. It's a small price for salvation I guess.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Milky star said:


> Hate this. Basically Nintendo screwed half the population. It's a small price for salvation I guess.


Its only going to get worse if the Scalpers get a hold of this. They already messed up the Pokémon 25th anniversary Mcdonalds Training cards.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SoraFan23 said:


> Its only going to get worse if the Scalpers get a hold of this. They already messed up the Pokémon 25th anniversary Mcdonalds Training cards.


I HATED THAT SO MUCH OMG I hate people. It wasn't like they were good cards. Ugh You don't need 30 happy meals. I hate this Nintendo just needs to get their crap together. It's not hard to print cards. It's really not. I don't want to be left out for the second time. I didn't get them last time and I won't this time I feel it. Unless of course I blow 100+ dollars and my soul.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Milky star said:


> I HATED THAT SO MUCH OMG I hate people. It wasn't like they were good cards. Ugh You don't need 30 happy meals. I hate this Nintendo just needs to get their crap together. It's not hard to print cards. It's really not. I don't want to be left out for the second time. I didn't get them last time and I won't this time I feel it. Unless of course I blow 100+ dollars and my soul.


I mean it amazes me how Nintendo is not even thinking about this when you have Sony and Microsoft trying their best to fight against the scalpers when the PS5 and Xbox Series X were released. Nintendo didn't even do a thing to stop the scalpers when they got their hands on the Happy Meals for Pokemon. 

The point is that if these Scalpers get a hold of the Sanrio amiibo cards for Animal Crossing New Horizons then its going to make buying them online a lot more harder than before. You won't know if you're getting the real thing or being scalped by so much money. This is the part that worries me and I don't see many people being concerned about this.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SoraFan23 said:


> I mean it amazes me how Nintendo is not even thinking about this when you have Sony and Microsoft trying their best to fight against the scalpers when the PS5 and Xbox Series X were released. Nintendo didn't even do a thing to stop the scalpers when they got their hands on the Happy Meals for Pokemon.
> 
> The point is that if these Scalpers get a hold of the Sanrio amiibo cards for Animal Crossing New Horizons then its going to make buying them online a lot more harder than before. You won't know if you're getting the real thing or being scalped by so much money. This is the part that worries me and I don't see many people being concerned about this.


I know it's just cards but it's the damn principal of this stuff. Just print a surplus of cards or at the very least let Americans pre order. It's not like everyone can take off work or even drive or even have a target to go to to get cards. I honestly don't care about the items. I just want the cards since I've sought after them for years. I even almost spent 100 dollars to get them just because I really liked them. Ugh..


----------



## WaileaNoRei

azurill said:


> I really wish they would have had them at GameStop as well as Target . My closest Target is 30 minutes away which could be much worse. I feel bad for those that don’t have one , can’t drive or it’s too far away to get to. Hopefully people can order online and people can pre-order soon,



I know I have stated too many times that I think they will be available online based one the November rerelease of regular amiibo cards. But it occurs to me that I’m the flip side if people are going to be traveling long distances to Target, you should confirm before you drive that they are actually available in store.

where I live, in a major metropolitan area with dozens of targets within reasonable driving distance, none of the stores seemed to *ever *carry the cards in store. They were available only online, not for in store pickup, not for same day delivery, only for mail order. These cards are going to be new to the US, so I would _hope_ they would be available in stores, but it would be terrible for people to travel long distances and find the cards aren’t in stores.

with respect to the lack of information at target. I worked in a big chain store in the past (Macy’s) and you would be surprised how much information just does not necessarily make it to the local stores and how disorganized the whole organization can be. I hope target will get their act together soon, and get some decent information out soon, but though super frustrating, it is not very surprising.

I saw an article back in may saying that nintendo planned to continue to reprint amiibo cards to demand, but have not seen anything about long term plans since. Does anyone know anything more recent?

relatedly, does anyone know if regular amiibo card packs (series 1-4) will be coming back in stock (not to mention welcome amiibo cards)? Or know if somewhere that has them in stock? (not third party sellers selling the packs for above list price) sorry this is not exactly related to the Sanrio cards but I have searched and searched for info but thought if anyone would know, someone here might.


----------



## Plainbluetees

WaileaNoRei said:


> relatedly, does anyone know if regular amiibo card packs (series 1-4) will be coming back in stock (not to mention welcome amiibo cards)? Or know if somewhere that has them in stock? (not third party sellers selling the packs for above list price) sorry this is not exactly related to the Sanrio cards but I have searched and searched for info but thought if anyone would know, someone here might.


Assuming you are in America, I’m 99.9% sure GameStop carries the regular cards in mystery packs. They started restocking them a few months ago, I believe.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Plainbluetees said:


> Assuming you are in America, I’m 99.9% sure GameStop carries the regular cards in mystery packs. They started restocking them a few months ago, I believe.



I am and they did! But they have been sold out for the last month, with no indication of when they will be back in stock, if ever!  I should have bought more when they were still in stock


----------



## Plainbluetees

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am and they did! But they have been sold out for the last month, with no indication of when they will be back in stock, if ever!  I should have bought more when they were still in stock


Oh no! On GameStop’s website, it says they are available for store pickup - maybe they have another location near you?

Amazon also has series 2 packs for $11 and one from each for $54 (which seems crazy expensive...)

I hope you can get some soon!


----------



## kemdi

Milky star said:


> I know it's just cards but it's the damn principal of this stuff. Just print a surplus of cards or at the very least let Americans pre order. It's not like everyone can take off work or even drive or even have a target to go to to get cards. I honestly don't care about the items. I just want the cards since I've sought after them for years. I even almost spent 100 dollars to get them just because I really liked them. Ugh..


Hit me up on release day. I'm in a major metro area with like Targets all within 10 minutes from me. If I can score extra packs I'll let you know. The only caveat is that you'll have to be very comfortable sharing shipping details(in private! Not publicly lol) so I would know who and where to send it. Ive traded on the amiibo forum here before if it helps. I can't make any promises, but if you're comfortable, I'll do my best.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Plainbluetees said:


> Oh no! On GameStop’s website, it says they are available for store pickup - maybe they have another location near you?
> 
> Amazon also has series 2 packs for $11 and one from each for $54 (which seems crazy expensive...)
> 
> I hope you can get some soon!



I noticed that! But when you try and add to cart it is not possible and no matter where I tried (tried my own address and my parents who live 2 hours away) or how far I set the search area no store had them, so it seems to be just a sort of system quirk or error. But I will keep trying!

yeah the Amazon cards look like they are being sold by Nintendo at first but they are all actually being sold by weird third party companies. I don’t know why but eBay seems somehow more trustworthy for that kind of thing.

thank you for trying to help me though! Maybe they are just extra sold out in California.




kemdi said:


> Hit me up on release day. I'm in a major metro area with like Targets all within 10 minutes from me. If I can score extra packs I'll let you know. The only caveat is that you'll have to be very comfortable sharing shipping details(in private! Not publicly lol) so I would know who and where to send it. Ive traded on the amiibo forum here before if it helps. I can't make any promises, but if you're comfortable, I'll do my best.



I am also willing to do this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kemdi said:


> Hit me up on release day. I'm in a major metro area with like Targets all within 10 minutes from me. If I can score extra packs I'll let you know. The only caveat is that you'll have to be very comfortable sharing shipping details(in private! Not publicly lol) so I would know who and where to send it. Ive traded on the amiibo forum here before if it helps. I can't make any promises, but if you're comfortable, I'll do my best.


Aww that's very you don't have to 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021

This thread is low key wholesome with all the helpful people who want to buy people cards omg y'all


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

WaileaNoRei said:


> I know I have stated too many times that I think they will be available online based one the November rerelease of regular amiibo cards. But it occurs to me that I’m the flip side if people are going to be traveling long distances to Target, you should confirm before you drive that they are actually available in store.
> 
> where I live, in a major metropolitan area with dozens of targets within reasonable driving distance, none of the stores seemed to *ever *carry the cards in store. They were available only online, not for in store pickup, not for same day delivery, only for mail order. These cards are going to be new to the US, so I would _hope_ they would be available in stores, but it would be terrible for people to travel long distances and find the cards aren’t in stores.
> 
> with respect to the lack of information at target. I worked in a big chain store in the past (Macy’s) and you would be surprised how much information just does not necessarily make it to the local stores and how disorganized the whole organization can be. I hope target will get their act together soon, and get some decent information out soon, but though super frustrating, it is not very surprising.
> 
> *I saw an article back in may saying that nintendo planned to continue to reprint amiibo cards to demand, but have not seen anything about long term plans since. Does anyone know anything more recent?*
> 
> relatedly, does anyone know if regular amiibo card packs (series 1-4) will be coming back in stock (not to mention welcome amiibo cards)? Or know if somewhere that has them in stock? (not third party sellers selling the packs for above list price) sorry this is not exactly related to the Sanrio cards but I have searched and searched for info but thought if anyone would know, someone here might.



If nintendo is planning reprints by demand surely there is a place to give feed back in a reasonable manner on the topic of the amiibos??


----------



## Valeris

kemdi said:


> Hit me up on release day. I'm in a major metro area with like Targets all within 10 minutes from me. If I can score extra packs I'll let you know. The only caveat is that you'll have to be very comfortable sharing shipping details(in private! Not publicly lol) so I would know who and where to send it. Ive traded on the amiibo forum here before if it helps. I can't make any promises, but if you're comfortable, I'll do my best.


I'm alright with this and if the offer is still open I'll take you up on it.


----------



## John Wick

SoraFan23 said:


> Its only going to get worse if the Scalpers get a hold of this. They already messed up the Pokémon 25th anniversary Mcdonalds Training cards.


They already have.

Sanrio packs are selling for a few hundred bucks a pack on Ebay.

So sick of this.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

John Wick said:


> Now even the pre order links are gone in Australia.
> 
> Nintendo really does suck.
> 
> I missed out.


A while ago I got sanrio fob tags off ebay. Have you tried something like that?


----------



## John Wick

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A while ago I got sanrio fob tags off ebay. Have you tried something like that?


I have a legit Etoile card and the rest were a fan made set.

I wanted to buy the real set.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Spoiler: eBay prices (for a TWO PACK??)









I really wish the cards were available at Target for preorder. I don’t feel comfortable giving out my shipping information on a forum (not for any reasons other than privacy) and I don’t want to pay _$25+ _to have them shipped internationally. I really wish they would have released more information about how to buy them in America.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

John Wick said:


> I have a legit Etoile card and the rest were a fan made set.
> 
> I wanted to buy the real set.


Yeah, fear of missing out is a nasty psychological manipulation tactic Nintendo seems to be relying on a little too much, to the point of limiting digital sales and not filling all preorders.


----------



## John Wick

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yeah, fear of missing out is a nasty psychological manipulation tactic Nintendo seems to be relying on a little too much, to the point of limiting digital sales and not filling all preorders.


That's why I'm not renewing my nintendo online account.


----------



## Tindre

Plainbluetees said:


> Amazon also has series 2 packs for $11 and one from each for $54 (which seems crazy expensive...)



Here in europe one card pack of three cards (2 villagers one "special") is 11 dollars.. lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nintendo treating us like dirt and America can't even get a pre-order? I just wish they weren't exclusive to one store or at least a store that wasn't less common. I get they're going for the "rare card" idea but it's not fun. It's less rare and more of "here's today's headache "


----------



## Eureka

I'm excited about these cards but also very concerned. I had to deal with scalpers trying to get the PS5 and it was so awful. They used bots that literally bought up all inventory within SECONDS. The websites couldn't handle the traffic and would freeze. The extra awful part was when you finally got one in your cart and hit pay only for the website to say "sorry, this item is now out of stock". Keep in mind people are still struggling to get PS5's while the scalpers grab them all up using bots and overcharge for them.

I really hope we don't have a similar issue with the cards but I'm not feeling confident. Especially since they are exclusive to Target. If there is no option to pre-order and limiting the amount you can buy then I see this being a big mess.


----------



## Burumun

Eureka said:


> I'm excited about these cards but also very concerned. I had to deal with scalpers trying to get the PS5 and it was so awful. They used bots that literally bought up all inventory within SECONDS. The websites couldn't handle the traffic and would freeze. The extra awful part was when you finally got one in your cart and hit pay only for the website to say "sorry, this item is now out of stock". Keep in mind people are still struggling to get PS5's while the scalpers grab them all up using bots and overcharge for them.
> 
> I really hope we don't have a similar issue with the cards but I'm not feeling confident. Especially since they are exclusive to Target. If there is no option to pre-order and limiting the amount you can buy then I see this being a big mess.


TBH I think it could be worse with the cards. With the PS5, it's only the console that's in short supply, from what I could tell, so scalpers are buying up all the consoles and leaving the accessories and games, and I assume at least some people are waiting to buy those things until they have their console, meaning even if retailers are making money on the consoles, they're sitting on everything else. Either way, the consoles are gonna sell out, so they might as well implement purchase limits if they wanna sell anything else. As for the cards, it makes little to no difference whether they sell to scalpers or to actual people, besides maybe getting people onto the site or in the store, but I doubt whether or not they get the cards will really affect anything.


----------



## bebebese

Out of curiousity, and because I'm not in the US, I went ahead and looked up how many Targets there are. It's about 1,800 storea, compared to 4,700 Walmarts. I had always assumed these were the major supermarkets there, so they'd be about equal, so I learned something today lol

This does have me concerned about the numbers of cards Nintendo are going to produce  Hopefully preorders go up soon, or they limit it to one per person to try to dissuade scalpers. I remember the Nintendo online store had limited it to one per person. As of now there's still no listing for the cards on the US site.


----------



## cherrygirl

I’m definitely moving in Chelsea (purely bc my actual name is Chelsea lol) plus she’s a adorable normal and deer are my favourite personality/species so it’s a win win. I’m also thinking of moving in Marty he looks adorable. 

I love that we are finally getting some sort of new furniture. Even if I won’t use it. However, the bridge item in tobys house is a most have for me. 

I’m really looking forward to the next update. I’ve been waiting so long to have Chelsea on my island and finally it’s going to happen.


----------



## kemdi

Milky star said:


> Aww that's very you don't have to
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021
> 
> This thread is low key wholesome with all the helpful people who want to buy people cards omg y'all



Think nothing of it! 



Valeris said:


> I'm alright with this and if the offer is still open I'll take you up on it.


Sure! Make sure to contact me by pm on release day. Again, I  can't make any promises but I'll do the best I can.


----------



## cocoacat

It would be nice to know if the cards will be sold online or be stocked at our local Target... because even though I have a Target near and in a smallish town, they definitely have less stock than the Target closer to the city. Buying online seems like it's going to be a race.

Whatever happens, I'll never buy from a scalper. They're not doing anyone any favors, they're profiteering.


----------



## Plainbluetees

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366379412304916483
I know someone else already asked this on Twitter, but I figured it would be worth a shot. And I don’t know if I’ll be able to check back in time because scalpers... this makes me think no preorders.


----------



## Wolfie

I'm sorry if this was asked already, but if you have Sanrio cards from New Leaf a few years ago, will they work in NH when the update comes out?


----------



## Chris

Wolfie said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked already, but if you have Sanrio cards from New Leaf a few years ago, will they work in NH when the update comes out?


Yes, they will.  

I never opened the pack I bought in 2016. May finally do so when the update drops, although I'm not really into the aesthetic of any of the Sanrio stuff.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wolfie said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked already, but if you have Sanrio cards from New Leaf a few years ago, will they work in NH when the update comes out?


Yes those are the same cards


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Nintendo treating us like dirt and America can't even get a pre-order? I just wish they weren't exclusive to one store or at least a store that wasn't less common. I get they're going for the "rare card" idea but it's not fun. It's less rare and more of "here's today's headache "


I don't thin it's Nintendo that's the problem, I think it's Target. They could be waiting to hear how many they'll have per store in order to not oversell.


----------



## Bilaz

I'm so excited my New Leaf character wears the kiki & lala clothes all the tiiime


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I don't thin it's Nintendo that's the problem, I think it's Target. They could be waiting to hear how many they'll have per store in order to not oversell.


I rather them oversell then I undersell tbh


----------



## Feunard

Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Feunard said:


> Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.


SERIOUSLY??? OMG these cards are such a headache. Can't they just put them on Amazon or something and be done??


----------



## Feunard

Milky star said:


> SERIOUSLY??? OMG these cards are such a headache. Can't they just put them on Amazon or something and be done??


I have no idea. I don’t know how I’ll be able to get them now. I hope they’ll be available on Amazon soon.

I’ll keep checking this thread to make sure I’m updated about the preorder situation in Europe and I’ll share any information I have.


----------



## Antonio

* T**O**B**Y** I**S** S**O**O A**DO**RA**B**L**E, **a**hhh**hh**hhh*


----------



## Nefarious

Feunard said:


> Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.



Oh no! Did they give a reason for the cancellation? I hope this doesn't means they're understocked...


----------



## Feunard

NefariousKing said:


> Oh no! Did they give a reason for the cancellation? I hope this doesn't means they're understocked...



*“En raison de l’indisponibilité de cette référence* chez le fournisseur, votre précommande ne pourra être honorée. *Nous sommes contraints de l’annuler.”*
This is what they told me. Translation: Because of the unavailability of this article from the provider’s part, your preorder will not be honoured. We are forced to cancel it.

I understand that their provider, I assume Nintendo, is not able to sell them the quantity of Sanrio amiibo cards packs needed to honour their preorders, or at least mine.


----------



## Matt0106

Milky star said:


> I rather them oversell then I undersell tbh


Overselling isn't a good thing; that means they would have too many orders and not enough units, meaning they would have to cancel pre-orders, as we have just seen with a user on this thread.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Feunard said:


> *“En raison de l’indisponibilité de cette référence* chez le fournisseur, votre précommande ne pourra être honorée. *Nous sommes contraints de l’annuler.”*
> This is what they told me. Translation: Because of the unavailability of this article from the provider’s part, your preorder will not be honoured. We are forced to cancel it.
> 
> I understand that their provider, I assume Nintendo, is not able to sell them the quantity of Sanrio amiibo cards packs needed to honour their preorders, or at least mine.


Ugh that's terrible. Sorry to hear about that  It's sad that Nintendo can never seem to make enough. While I understand it from a collector's standpoint, it's still unfortunate since amiibo cards give actual content and are not simply for collecting.


----------



## piske

I have the Japanese versions from when they came out for NL, and I'm so excited we can have them live on our island! I wish there was more personality diversity though, then I'd probably invite them all! However, I am not a big fan of the outside of Marty's house and I don't really like the gorillas... I will likely invite Chai, she is too cute and has an adorable house, and I like the elephants c:


----------



## Chris

Feunard said:


> *“En raison de l’indisponibilité de cette référence* chez le fournisseur, votre précommande ne pourra être honorée. *Nous sommes contraints de l’annuler.”*
> This is what they told me. Translation: Because of the unavailability of this article from the provider’s part, your preorder will not be honoured. We are forced to cancel it.
> 
> I understand that their provider, I assume Nintendo, is not able to sell them the quantity of Sanrio amiibo cards packs needed to honour their preorders, or at least mine.


Assuming that they're cancelling orders while also respecting a 'first come, first serve' policy—_which would be the fairest way to do it_—this doesn't bode well. I recall you ordered very quickly after the news broke here (and that was before the AC World article went up, and they stopped taking orders a few hours after @Justin published that IIRC)  - so I imagine a lot of people are about to be disappointed.


----------



## bebebese

Feunard said:


> *“En raison de l’indisponibilité de cette référence* chez le fournisseur, votre précommande ne pourra être honorée. *Nous sommes contraints de l’annuler.”*
> This is what they told me. Translation: Because of the unavailability of this article from the provider’s part, your preorder will not be honoured. We are forced to cancel it.
> 
> I understand that their provider, I assume Nintendo, is not able to sell them the quantity of Sanrio amiibo cards packs needed to honour their preorders, or at least mine.


I wonder has nintendo actually shipped any units yet? Europe doesn't have a set release day yet, iirc, but the US does and Target still hasn't any info about preorders up yet. Maybe they erred on the side of caution and cancelled the preorder? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get them 

I'm wondering is it worth going full Karen and tweeting the bigwigs of each "Nintendo of..." territory. Amiibo scarcity and scalpers have been a thing from the very start and they've never done anything to counteract it.


----------



## azurill

It’s worrying that they are already canceling pre-ordering. I was already worried about them not having enough. This just means getting them is going to be even harder then I originally thought. This will definitely leave a lot of people disappointed. I’m sure Nintendo knows many people are going to want the cards so I don’t see the reason to limit how many they release.


----------



## Burumun

bebebese said:


> I wonder has nintendo actually shipped any units yet? Europe doesn't have a set release day yet, iirc, but the US does and Target still hasn't any info about preorders up yet. Maybe they erred on the side of caution and cancelled the preorder? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get them
> 
> I'm wondering is it worth going full Karen and tweeting the bigwigs of each "Nintendo of..." territory. Amiibo scarcity and scalpers have been a thing from the very start and they've never done anything to counteract it.


I don't think they'll have shipped yet. It could be that they kept taking preorders, then tried to order enough from Nintendo to fulfill their current preorders, and only _then_ realized that they can't get enough cards for that. It wouldn't surprise me if they weren't expecting people from all over the world to order from them, and assumed they would only have to satisfy the demand for France and the surrounding countries, especially seeing as I didn't find any options on the site to translate the page. 

As for tweets, TBH I assume it's too early to actually do anything about it until the cards are actually sold out, besides maybe ask Target nicely to implement limits and allow preorders, since that's their job and not Nintendo's. Nintendo can't really do anything besides make sure there's enough to go around, and we don't know whether or not that's the case yet, except in places like Australia where the preorders have already sold out. It might just be that Fnac couldn't get enough cards to fulfill all their orders because of people putting in preorders with them just in case they can't get a pack from Target or the retailers in their country.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I rather them oversell then I undersell tbh


If they do, then things like this happen:


Feunard said:


> Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.


Which looks worse, in my opinion.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I'm only just hearing this news of pre-orders being cancelled... That's scary.

Here in New Zealand, we have had them available to pre-order for a bit now. I only just pre-ordered mine last week, and now on the website I got them from, it says you can't anymore. I really hope they have enough stock to full everyone's orders...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Plainbluetees said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366379412304916483
> I know someone else already asked this on Twitter, but I figured it would be worth a shot. And I don’t know if I’ll be able to check back in time because scalpers... this makes me think no preorders.


True, but I wonder if they are considering the idea of posting it for pre-order a day or two before release day. I know it seems "kinda" silly to do a pre-order that soon to release, but since these are such a high demand and limited number, it is understandable.

I also agree with others on here about making sure they have enough stock for pre-orders too.


----------



## heartdrops

I preordered on FNAC two days ago and I just got an email that it's canceled


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Feunard said:


> Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.


and to @heartdrops too!! 
I just feel the need to say I am really sorry. That is super disappointing and upsetting. I wonder if this happens to multiple people if Nintendo will hear it from those who are upset...
I mean, Nintendo can't be oblivious to this problem... from what I hear from more seasoned fans, this was an issue during New Leaf's time?


----------



## Serabee

Ooh, so glad to see the cards will be at Target! That's my go-to store and where I bought the few Amiibo cards I have, lol. My local Target isn't super busy, so if they manage to get them in stock, it shouldn't be hard to get a pack.

Honestly, I'm less interested in most of the villagers (though I def want Marty) and mostly want the furniture/clothing. I'm not the biggest Hello Kitty fan. I mean, I don't dislike Hello Kitty, I have some Hello Kitty stuff, but I couldn't tell you the names of most of them. I just know I have a Chococat from Build a Bear and a... small cat from the Hello Kitty store in New York, I think the salesperson called him Marshmallow or Mallow or something, IDK. He's white with some cream patches on his head and I think a blue bow. ANYWAY- I just think the furniture/clothing is cute and I want to do a cat themed main room for my main character's house since her name is Cat. And I need Hello Kitty furniture for it~

That being said, I wanna move Marty in at some point. He's a cutie, and not too "themed" to the point where he stands out.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Serabee said:


> Ooh, so glad to see the cards will be at Target! That's my go-to store and where I bought the few Amiibo cards I have, lol. My local Target isn't super busy, so if they manage to get them in stock, it shouldn't be hard to get a pack.
> 
> Honestly, I'm less interested in most of the villagers (though I def want Marty) and mostly want the furniture/clothing. I'm not the biggest Hello Kitty fan. I mean, I don't dislike Hello Kitty, I have some Hello Kitty stuff, but I couldn't tell you the names of most of them. I just know I have a Chococat from Build a Bear and a... small cat from the Hello Kitty store in New York, I think the salesperson called him Marshmallow or Mallow or something, IDK. He's white with some cream patches on his head and I think a blue bow. ANYWAY- I just think the furniture/clothing is cute and I want to do a cat themed main room for my main character's house since her name is Cat. And I need Hello Kitty furniture for it~
> 
> That being said, I wanna move Marty in at some point. He's a cutie, and not too "themed" to the point where he stands out.


Lucky I can't even get to my Target and even if I could it's super busy


----------



## Magnetar

Feunard said:


> Fnac just emailed me that they canceled my order...I’m furious.



Same here. I was so happy I secured a pack, since I can't seem to pre-order them anywhere here in the Netherlands. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Serabee

Milky star said:


> Lucky I can't even get to my Target and even if I could it's super busy


Yah, even though I'm glad they're at Target, it does seriously stink they're EXCLUSIVE to Target  Where I live you can't go very far at all without running into one- but obviously that isn't the case for everyone, and "exclusive" things like that really can stink.


----------



## Mu~

My order from Fnac got cancelled as well


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Lucky I can't even get to my Target and even if I could it's super busy


Just my regular reminder that I will do my best to secure as many packs as possible, even if it means waiting outside Target at 7:30a on 3/26. If I get enough, and you don't get any, I got you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> Just my regular reminder that I will do my best to secure as many packs as possible, even if it means waiting outside Target at 7:30a on 3/26. If I get enough, and you don't get any, I got you.


WHY ARE YOU SO NICE


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO NICE


I just like seeing people enjoy this game the way that I do, and it's evident that this is a pretty big deal to you. I'd hate to see you miss out because of your access or lack thereof to a physical store.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> It has nothing to do with being nice, and everything to do with allowing people to experience the same amount of joy I get from this game every single day.


My heart. Wow that's so wholesome omg


----------



## AgentCP

I rarely post here (this is actually one of my first posts) but I just wanted to share that my order from FNAC got cancelled as well. At first I thought it got cancelled cause I'm from US and they wanted to cater to EU/France first but seeing how some people from EU also got their orders cancelled, I guess that's not the case. To those who were around during the first run of sanrio collab, did Nintendo print those cards in multiple waves? Or did they just print all at once and release them all into the market, which means there's only 1 chance to get a pack?


----------



## Tindre

AgentCP said:


> I rarely post here (this is actually one of my first posts) but I just wanted to share that my order from FNAC got cancelled as well. At first I thought it got cancelled cause I'm from US and they wanted to cater to EU/France first but seeing how some people from EU also got their orders cancelled, I guess that's not the case. To those who were around during the first run of sanrio collab, did Nintendo print those cards in multiple waves? Or did they just print all at once and release them all into the market, which means there's only 1 chance to get a pack?



There was 2 releases iirc, ome restock on the nintendo store. But really limited numbers..


----------



## Etown20

Do we think every Target in the U.S. is going to stock them or will it just be certain Targets?

I'm in a smaller city but we do have a Target. I think I'll be able to get them here without much trouble *if* they stock them, but there are something like 1800 Targets in the U.S. so I didn't know how many would actually be getting them in the physical stores.


----------



## azurill

Etown20 said:


> Do we think every Target in the U.S. is going to stock them or will it just be certain Targets?
> 
> I'm in a smaller city but we do have a Target. I think I'll be able to get them here without much trouble *if* they stock them, but there are something like 1800 Targets in the U.S. so I didn't know how many would actually be getting them in the physical stores.


I was wondering this as well. I hope all of the targets do get them. This way more people can try and get them. It would just be nice if they gave out more information. Hopefully everyone who wants one can get a pack.


----------



## tajikey

Etown20 said:


> Do we think every Target in the U.S. is going to stock them or will it just be certain Targets?
> 
> I'm in a smaller city but we do have a Target. I think I'll be able to get them here without much trouble *if* they stock them, but there are something like 1800 Targets in the U.S. so I didn't know how many would actually be getting them in the physical stores.


My assumption is every Target will at least get a case, which would come with 18 packs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> My assumption is every Target will at least get a case, which would come with 18 packs.


only 18 packs??


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> only 18 packs??


Per case, yes. Bigger Targets would get multiple cases.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ohh ! Okay duh !


----------



## John Wick

I emailed every game store in Australia, and even nintendo.

None of them could tell me anything.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DANG EVERY ONE ? Dedication too bad you go no answer


----------



## maria110

I really want this Amiibo card set for the Sanrio villagers but I'm worried it will be sold out or scooped up all by scalpers before I can purchase it.  I could go to Target on release day at the 8am opening time, but will that be enough to get a set?  I'm really not the camping-out-over-night-to-buy-something sort of person.


----------



## KayDee

maria110 said:


> I really want this Amiibo card set for the Sanrio villagers but I'm worried it will be sold out or scooped up all by scalpers before I can purchase it.  I could go to Target on release day at the 8am opening time, but will that be enough to get a set?  I'm really not the camping-out-over-night-to-buy-something sort of person.


You should probably be safe going there an hour before. I don’t think amiibo cards are the type of items that scalpers would camp overnight for.


----------



## tajikey

KayDee said:


> You should probably be safe going there an hour before. I don’t think amiibo cards are the type of items that scalpers would camp overnight for.


I agree with this. Also, if you live in a big city, consider traveling to a smaller one that has less foot traffic. That should help, too.


----------



## maria110

KayDee said:


> You should probably be safe going there an hour before. I don’t think amiibo cards are the type of items that scalpers would camp overnight for.



That means being at the store at 7 am, which is a difficult thing for me.  I am old and tired and can barely make it to work by 9am, lol.  But I will try.  Otherwise, I'll have to pay eBay scalper prices.  Gross.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



tajikey said:


> I agree with this. Also, if you live in a big city, consider traveling to a smaller one that has less foot traffic. That should help, too.



Good idea but they are too far away for me to go there and still get back to work on time.


----------



## John Wick

Eb Games in Australia said the sold out pre orders are the ONLY stock Australia will get.

I'm done with this bloody game.


----------



## Peach_Jam

I'm losing confidence that I'll be able to snag a pack each passing day. I just want a single pack and I don't want to have to resort to scalpers. It's sad that the only way many are gonna be able to obtain a $6 item is to buy it for $100+


----------



## KittenNoir

I missed out on getting a pre order will more be made or its a one time thing?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



John Wick said:


> Eb Games in Australia said the sold out pre orders are the ONLY stock Australia will get.
> 
> I'm done with this bloody game.


I went into eb games to ask the same question and the guy working there was like didn't you get to preorder I said no I was at work and thought I had more time 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



John Wick said:


> Eb Games in Australia said the sold out pre orders are the ONLY stock Australia will get.
> 
> I'm done with this bloody game.


Also I am annoyed that Big W or JB HI FI isn't selling it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

The fact these cards are causing so much stress and they haven't been released is beyond me ! I don't get what's so difficult about setting up pre orders or making more than like 100,000 cards. They know they're in high demand thus the reason why they're bringing them back !! Ugh..


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> The fact these cards are causing so much stress and they haven't been released is beyond me ! I don't get what's so difficult about setting up pre orders or making more than like 100,000 cards. They know they're in high demand thus the reason why they're bringing them back !! Ugh..


It's all just speculation at this point. We have no clue how many are being made and distributed. Demand could outweigh supply, supply outweigh demand, or it will be perfect.

No stress on my end. I could get 0, 1, or 6, who knows.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just hope to snag ONE PACK and I can order online. With my luck I couldn't make it to Target upon release day and if I could I'd probably not be able to snag a pack. I just wish Target or Nintendo or who ever would answer our questions


----------



## bebebese

It's bizarre to me that preorders are sold out and getting cancelled. This is the second highest selling game for the switch, surely that would indicate the amount of interest and demand for the cards. 

On a slightly different note, the nintendo uk store had both the spring and ssbu Isabelle amiibo back in stock after what feels like years. Dunno if this would indicate anything but I thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Magnetar said:


> Same here. I was so happy I secured a pack, since I can't seem to pre-order them anywhere here in the Netherlands. I'm so disappointed.



Okay, now I am scared I will get a cancellation email as well... Netherlands here as well. That sucks for you, though: (

As of yet, I have heard nothing from Fnac. When did you order your cards? I ordered mine on the 26th..

If I still get them maybe we can share the cards in some way? I am not really willing to sell the cards per se as they will be the only ones I own, but maybe I can help you get items and the villagers? I could probably have said this in Dutch, but o well..

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2021



AgentCP said:


> I rarely post here (this is actually one of my first posts) but I just wanted to share that my order from FNAC got cancelled as well. At first I thought it got cancelled cause I'm from US and they wanted to cater to EU/France first but seeing how some people from EU also got their orders cancelled, I guess that's not the case. To those who were around during the first run of sanrio collab, did Nintendo print those cards in multiple waves? Or did they just print all at once and release them all into the market, which means there's only 1 chance to get a pack?



A hug for you as well, that really sucks!


----------



## BluebearL

All packets of the Sanrio amiibo cards were sold out in pre-order everywhere in the country before I even know they were coming back! I would really like to own the cards, I adore the set so much but I doubt I am going to get the chance to get to a store quickly enough when they are in stock and just like the re-release of series 1-4 amiibo cards, I doubt that they will get restocked. I am hoping it will be possible to adopt the Sanrio characters from other people's islands just like with a normal villager. I would really love to have Toby on my island. If anyone knows whether or not this is actually possible I would love to know! Very happy Nintendo released these despite the extremely limited availability.


----------



## canary:)

I ordered a pack from Fnac on 26th around 18:30 CET time and I have not heard anything from Fnac yet.

It is so upsetting and scary Fnac is cancelling orders.

In new leaf you can only invite Sanrio villagers if you have their amiibo cards but I don’t know for NH. We need to wait and see.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2021

If I see any preorders and news about Sanrio amiibo cards in Europe  I will post here in this thread.


----------



## InkFox

You're scaring me with all your orders being cancelled. I pre-ordered one on the FNAC website too, to this day my order is still on (I live in France so maybe it counts towards it not being cancelled ? I dunno), but everytime I have a new email notification I'm afraid it's to tell me my order got cancelled. :'< 
I don't understand why they would not print enough for everybody, this is so stupid. And if scalpers could stop being so freakin' greedy, it would give everyone a rest...


----------



## Mu~

Any idea where will they be sold in Spain?


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Mu~ said:


> Any idea where will they be sold in Spain?


Up until now the only place us in the EU could get the cards was through the French site Fnac.. but apparently some preorders from there are getting cancelled as we speak.

I wouldn't know anything about Spain specifically though... I don't think there is anywhere else in the EU/Europe where there is any chance of getting the cards. Really weird to be the case for a whole continent of you ask me..

But apparently in the USA the cards are limited to Target, which sucks equally. And in Australia the preorder has sold out as well.

You would think Nintendo would want to make money ;D

Edit: the UK apparently had a chance through their UK Nintendo store, but of I click that link in the opening post it doesn't work.. so maybe that one is not available anymore either.

Edit: do any of you know about other parts of the world? 

Now I'm really hoping Fnac won't cancel my preorder.


----------



## moonlights

Kinda disappointed with how vague Nintendo are being, I'd really appreciate a pre-order so I don't have to stress getting on the website on the 26th to order them, in case it's laggy and whatnot. 

There are people on eBay selling packs for over £100, and individual cards for up to £60, which is disgusting and I don't want to be in a situation where eBay scalpers are my only option yk. I think the only thing worse than Nintendo ignoring everyone is the people that will take advantage of the situation for their own financial gain. Like I don't understand how you can ask for that much in good conscience lol


----------



## KittenNoir

Manon_Despoina said:


> Up until now the only place us in the EU could get the cards was through the French site Fnac.. but apparently some preorders from there are getting cancelled as we speak.
> 
> I wouldn't know anything about Spain specifically though... I don't think there is anywhere else in the EU/Europe where there is any chance of getting the cards. Really weird to be the case for a whole continent of you ask me..
> 
> But apparently in the USA the cards are limited to Target, which sucks equally. And in Australia the preorder has sold out as well.
> 
> You would think Nintendo would want to make money ;D
> 
> Edit: the UK apparently had a chance through their UK Nintendo store, but of I click that link in the opening post it doesn't work.. so maybe that one is not available anymore either.
> 
> Edit: do any of you know about other parts of the world?
> 
> Now I'm really hoping Fnac won't cancel my preorder.


Australia only had one game shop in the country that had the cards for pre order but it’s all sold out after one day


----------



## KimvW

So far my pre-order with Fnac has not been cancelled yet *fingers crossed*

I ordered one pack on Friday evening.


----------



## bebebese

Mu~ said:


> Any idea where will they be sold in Spain?


Nothing on their twitter and nothing on the Spanish site 


Manon_Despoina said:


> You would think Nintendo would want to make money ;D
> 
> Edit: the UK apparently had a chance through their UK Nintendo store, but of I click that link in the opening post it doesn't work.. so maybe that one is not available anymore either.
> 
> Edit: do any of you know about other parts of the world?


So far, Nintendo's UK site is the only one that even has a listing for the cards, however it says sold out/unavailable. I've been checking it on and off, and I think it's the original 2016 listing. Don't know if it's been active since but might be worth keeping an eye on: here
(edit: i believe every Nintendo store in Europe ships from Germany so it shouldn't matter which site you buy from, if any others do start stocking them)

I believe each online store has a "contact us" page, might be worth shooting them a message to see if they'll be stocking the cards. And you're right, it seems like Nintendo don't want to make any money. At this point I'd say to start looking at etsy bootleggers; at least they don't skyrocket the prices like scalpers do.


----------



## Moritz

bebebese said:


> Nothing on their twitter and nothing on the Spanish site
> 
> So far, Nintendo's UK site is the only one that even has a listing for the cards, however it says sold out/unavailable. I've been checking it on and off, and I think it's the original 2016 listing. Don't know if it's been active since but might be worth keeping an eye on: here
> (edit: i believe every Nintendo store in Europe ships from Germany so it shouldn't matter which site you buy from, if any others do start stocking them)
> 
> I believe each online store has a "contact us" page, might be worth shooting them a message to see if they'll be stocking the cards. And you're right, it seems like Nintendo don't want to make any money. At this point I'd say to start looking at etsy bootleggers; at least they don't skyrocket the prices like scalpers do.


Alternatively people with a modern android can use an app to make the game think you have the amiibo and do it for free.

I think you can also use your phone to make your own fake amiibo but I've not tried to confirm how.

So there are other morally gray routes available for those who are unable to get the cards


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Any idea where will they be sold in Spain?


I'd check into where they were sold last time, I think it's only in the US that there's an exclusive deal with one retailer. I got mine off of Amazon Germany, and I know a major electronics retailer here has a listing for them that I assume is still left over. Otherwise, maybe check gaming news sites from your region.


----------



## xara

pain   i’m really hoping that there’ll be another restock soon. ;v;


----------



## charmingpeach

Mu~ said:


> Any idea where will they be sold in Spain?


I'm from Spain and as far as I know, only the company GAME has spoken up about it and said they would notify when the Sanrio packs would be available. There are also several FNACs in Spain so I'm not sure if they will sell them just like France. Amazon didn't say anything either, but I assumed they would sell these packs. I would first of all keep an eye on GAME, and hope they sell them physically too. (They replied to a fan in the Spanish collaboration announcement tweet.)


----------



## Mu~

charmingpeach said:


> I'm from Spain and as far as I know, only the company GAME has spoken up about it and said they would notify when the Sanrio packs would be available. There are also several FNACs in Spain so I'm not sure if they will sell them just like France. Amazon didn't say anything either, but I assumed they would sell these packs. I would first of all keep an eye on GAME, and hope they sell them physically too. (They replied to a fan in the Spanish collaboration announcement tweet.)


Today I went to my local store and asked them about it, but they told me they didn't know anything, they suggested me to keep an eye on Twitter.


----------



## AkaneDeath

tajikey said:


> I just like seeing people enjoy this game the way that I do, and it's evident that this is a pretty big deal to you. I'd hate to see you miss out because of your access or lack thereof to a physical store.


Oof. My heart. That’s so nice of you!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m going to have to have a family member ship me some cards, since there aren’t any targets where I live and Target doesn’t ship here. They are an animal crossing fan as well, so they’re going to camp at the target at 7:00 A.M. lol - hopefully they will be available there. It’s not like they’ve said they’ll be available in store, as a matter of fact they just said “they’ll be available 3/26” on Twitter.  This makes me think they won’t have preorders, which is silly considering how popular the game is.


----------



## Etown20

At this point, do we know for sure Target (in the U.S.) is going to be putting them in the stores and not just online?

It sounds like EB Games Australia sold their entire stock online and are not putting them in stores? Sharing a screenshot I found on Twitter (not mine).






Best Buy Canada has also sold out online: https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/amiibo-animal-crossing-sanrio-collaboration-pack/15301743

I hope I'm wrong, but I'm getting the sense these are going to be very limited and difficult to obtain for most people that want them. There are still some details we don't know, but I would probably advise people to alter their expectations based on what we know so far.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Etown20 said:


> At this point, do we know for sure Target (in the U.S.) is going to be putting them in the stores and not just online?
> 
> It sounds like EB Games Australia sold their entire stock online and are not putting them in stores? Sharing a screenshot I found on Twitter (not mine).
> 
> View attachment 359133
> 
> Best Buy Canada has also sold out online: https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/amiibo-animal-crossing-sanrio-collaboration-pack/15301743
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I'm getting the sense these are going to be very limited and difficult to obtain for most people that want them. There are still some details we don't know, but I would probably advise people to alter their expectations based on what we know so far.


When I mentioned @.AskTarget on Twitter they said something among the lines of “We can’t tell you anything except that they will be available 3/26, and we encourage you to check back around that time.” Somebody replied and said “Will they be in store or online??” and Target hasn’t said anything to them. Because of this, I’m assuming Target won’t have any preorders. Now, that doesn’t mean they won’t be available online, but I will say it is a lot easier to make a bot that instantly purchases something off a website so you can sell it on eBay for $100 than it is to walk into a store and buy a few packs.


----------



## Peach_Jam

I wish target would give us a heads up as to when/if they'll be taking preorders online. Blindly refreshing all day everyday is getting ridiculous. I could see it maybe preventing people from mass buying through bots and such, but it would still be nice if they made it clearer how they will be selling these cards.


----------



## Etown20

Plainbluetees said:


> When I mentioned @.AskTarget on Twitter they said something among the lines of “We can’t tell you anything except that they will be available 3/26, and we encourage you to check back around that time.” Somebody replied and said “Will they be in store or online??” and Target hasn’t said anything to them. Because of this, I’m assuming Target won’t have any preorders. Now, that doesn’t mean they won’t be available online, but I will say it is a lot easier to make a bot that instantly purchases something off a website so you can sell it on eBay for $100 than it is to walk into a store and buy a few packs.



My concern is that Target will make them available *only* online because they know they'll sell out immediately this way (compared to shipping them to stores where they may sit for weeks or months depending on the area). The problem with this, as you mentioned, is that bots and scalpers will snatch them up immediately to resell for higher prices.

This is just speculation based on what has happened so far with these other retailers, and I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I should have ordered off Fnac. At the time I didn’t want to pay $25 shipping but now I’m concerned I won’t be able to get them at Target and I’m not buying $100 eBay ones...


----------



## Mu~

Peach_Jam said:


> I wish target would give us a heads up as to when/if they'll be taking preorders online. Blindly refreshing all day everyday is getting ridiculous. I could see it maybe preventing people from mass buying through bots and such, but it would still be nice if they made it clearer how they will be selling these cards.


They can still program bots to keep refreshing and checking the sites.


----------



## jiny

i really hope my local target has them in stock, it doesnt seem like people where i live are gonna want to buy them out.. but im also kinda worried bc the mcdonalds pokemon cards did run out suspiciously fast here so ;-; hopefully i'll just be able to get the pack


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hope my target doesn't sell out but knowing how busy it is and I'm in nerd central they most likely will


----------



## Etown20

AC World has a post where you can keep up with every thing that is happening with this:
https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...rint-coming-to-north-america-europe-in-march/
(edit: this is also in the original post of the thread, sorry I missed it before!)

To recap:

United States
Target - They are providing no details beyond the date. We don't currently know if the cards will be available in store, only online, or both. They are saying 3/26,  so it doesn't sound like there will be a pre-order as of now, but that could always change.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366379412304916483
Canada
Best Buy - sold out
Amazon Canada - not yet available

UK
No info but keep an eye on the Nintendo Official UK Store

France
FNAC - sold out

Australia
EB Games - sold out
The Gamesmen - sold out
Amazon Australia - sold out


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Etown20 said:


> AC World has a post where you can keep up with every thing that is happening with this: https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...rint-coming-to-north-america-europe-in-march/
> 
> To recap:
> 
> United States
> Target - They are providing no details beyond the date. We don't currently know if the cards will be available in store, only online, or both. They are saying 3/26,  so it doesn't sound like there will be a pre-order as of now, but that could always change.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366379412304916483
> Canada
> Best Buy - sold out
> Amazon Canada - not yet available
> 
> UK
> No info but keep an eye on the Nintendo Official UK Store
> 
> France
> FNAC - sold out
> 
> Australia
> EB Games - sold out
> The Gamesmen - sold out
> Amazon Australia - sold out


In conclusion no cards for really anyone. Great


----------



## Etown20

Milky star said:


> In conclusion no cards for really anyone. Great



Based on the information we have so far, I'm concerned this is going to be an online only, limited release that is very difficult to get. 

This is just speculation on my part, but so far, it doesn't seem like we have evidence that these are going to be in actual stores or that they are making enough for everyone who wants them.


----------



## Chris

Etown20 said:


> AC World has a post where you can keep up with every thing that is happening with this: https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...rint-coming-to-north-america-europe-in-march/
> 
> To recap:
> 
> United States
> Target - They are providing no details beyond the date. We don't currently know if the cards will be available in store, only online, or both. They are saying 3/26,  so it doesn't sound like there will be a pre-order as of now, but that could always change.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366379412304916483
> Canada
> Best Buy - sold out
> Amazon Canada - not yet available
> 
> UK
> No info but keep an eye on the Nintendo Official UK Store
> 
> France
> FNAC - sold out
> 
> Australia
> EB Games - sold out
> The Gamesmen - sold out
> Amazon Australia - sold out


This very same article is actually linked in the OP!


----------



## Eureka

Etown20 said:


> Based on the information we have so far, I'm concerned this is going to be an online only, limited release that is very difficult to get.
> 
> This is just speculation on my part, but so far, it doesn't seem like we have evidence that these are going to be in actual stores or that they are making enough for everyone who wants them.



I agree and think it will be online only due to covid. I'm hoping Target will limit how many you can buy, but I doubt it since they didn't do that with the PS5's.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just can't wait to watch people buy 30 packs of cards for no reason then turn to sell them for 199.99 leaving the rest of us without any


----------



## TheDuke55

Gotta love scalpers. Oh wait, no you don't.


----------



## Matt0106

xara said:


> pain   i’m really hoping that there’ll be another restock soon. ;v;
> 
> View attachment 359100


Yeah when I saw that on Best Buy, my excitement went to worry real quick. Not the end of the world if I do not get a pack, but it shouldn't be so difficult that pre-orders have to be cancelled :/


----------



## LuchaSloth

I don't know why DLC is even done this way in 2021. Just let us buy digital codes for them. I mean...it's nice to have the option for people who like to collect those physical cards...but, there's no reason why we can't also have a digital alternative to avoid these kinds of issues.


----------



## AgentCP

This is sounding more and more like a nightmare. I'm just wondering why Nintendo won't just do something like opening preorders for a certain period of time, then print the exact amount needed to satisfy preorders. That way, everyone gets it and no prints get wasted, also (hopefully) less drama with scalpers.


----------



## TheDuke55

This entire issue could be resolved by having people log on to their Nintendo Switch profile/E-shop and from there they can buy one pack per profile or something like that. And it would be shipped to you. I knew this was going to happen. And I know there's going to be some desperate person out there paying $200 for the pack and therefore encouraging scalpers to continue this crap with the next amiibo stuff.

If you can't find it for store price, you shouldn't give in to them. You should buy from the other methods were not supposed to talk about. And then hopefully we can hurt these scalpers pockets.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

ugh... what is going to happen when they release amiibo cards for the new characters like Megan and Dom?


----------



## Matt0106

TheDuke55 said:


> This entire issue could be resolved by having people log on to their Nintendo Switch profile/E-shop and from there they can buy one pack per profile or something like that. And it would be shipped to you. I knew this was going to happen. And I know there's going to be some desperate person out there paying $200 for the pack and therefore encouraging scalpers to continue this crap with the next amiibo stuff.
> 
> If you can't find it for store price, you shouldn't give in to them. You should buy from the other methods were not supposed to talk about. And then hopefully we can hurt these scalpers pockets.


That would actually be a really good idea. Unfortunately Nintendo doesn't care about whether it's the fans or the scalpers who get the cards; so long as they get their money from the sales, they're good to go. And while I get it from a business stand-point, I still find it ridiculous that they think they need to purposely lower production in order to create demand to generate sales. Clearly so many people on these forums alone want them; now imagine the whole world!


----------



## Etown20

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ugh... what is going to happen when they release amiibo cards for the new characters like Megan and Dom?



Only speculating, but I would hope if/when they do decide to release amiibos of the new villagers, they would be like the regular series of cards where they do restocks. I'm guessing the Sanrio set is going to be more limited because it's a collaboration.


----------



## John Wick

Why don't they just make enough for everyone.

This is complete and utter bull****!


----------



## Rika092

Well, here’s me still hopeful that I can get hold of at least one pack while everyone freaks out before the official release day...

Weird as I’m usually not the optimistic one.

I think honestly it is what it is. Artificial scarcity is Nintendo’s tried and true method to create hype and demand for its products - it worked in the past (welcome amiibo cards) and likely they will continue to work that way - it’s not a consumer friendly approach and honestly I think it really enables the scalpers to run rampant but hey it is still a strategy...

it really is kinda outside of our control so I think the best to do is just to prepare well for launch date (upgrade your internet/call the stores a day in advance/ and be ready to stay up late the night before) snatch them fast like how you score your Black Friday door busters


----------



## Plainbluetees

Honestly feeling like this is the ACNH x Sanrio Crossover Discussion + Rant Thread . I really wish Nintendo would have shared their secrets already. I mean, it’s not like Animal Crossing doesn’t have a huge player base or anything. Totally not a huge seller. Pfft, nobody is going to want those silly Sanrio cards. We’ll make them hard to find, too, so that they become much more “valuable” in the hands of scalpers selling them on eBay for $200


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> Why don't they just make enough for everyone.
> 
> This is complete and utter bull****!


This is how I feel about the whole thing tbh


----------



## MikkiC306

I'm not holding my breath on these cards. I can barely make it to work on time getting my kids ready in the morning. I will check after work if I'm not able to order online. I just had to take note that its very depressing to finally see John Wick excited about something ACNH related after all and it going so badly! 



John Wick said:


> Why don't they just make enough for everyone.
> 
> This is complete and utter bull****!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

To be honest I'd be willing to do a trade with someone on TBT for cards because that's how much I want them and knowing my luck I'd luck out and not get them in store or even online.


----------



## TheDuke55

Matt0106 said:


> That would actually be a really good idea. Unfortunately Nintendo doesn't care about whether it's the fans or the scalpers who get the cards; so long as they get their money from the sales, they're good to go. And while I get it from a business stand-point, I still find it ridiculous that they think they need to purposely lower production in order to create demand to generate sales. Clearly so many people on these forums alone want them; now imagine the whole world!


They did it with the NES and SNES Switch controllers. You couldn't get it anywhere else unless you had an account on Nintendo and there was a limit you could buy. Same thing. They did it before.


----------



## Sheep Villager

LuchaSloth said:


> I don't know why DLC is even done this way in 2021. Just let us buy digital codes for them. I mean...it's nice to have the option for people who like to collect those physical cards...but, there's no reason why we can't also have a digital alternative to avoid these kinds of issues.



I feel it would make Nintendo themselves way more money too if they offered a digital alternative. I can't afford the cards right now anyway but if I had a digital option available 24/7 I definitely would pick it up once I had enough money to do so. But with this card situation going on on top of my lack of money they're going to be missing out on that 6 bucks I could be giving them.

I don't understand why they actively choose to make less money? They should know by now how high the demand is for these, even without a physical version of the card to go along with the sales. I find them not doing this even more shocking given how massively the Sanrio Collab sold in Pocket Camp. It was basically the same items as we're getting but you didn't have to buy physical junk to obtain them, just gamble buy them in game for cash.​


----------



## tajikey

Most of the complaints here are based on speculation. We have no idea what the print run will be, but the majority are already upset that it's not enough.

Perhaps Target is doing their due diligence because they haven't been told how many they're getting. Maybe they're not doing pre-orders at all. I'll continue to check every day, and if nothing until 3/26, then I'll be waiting outside a store at 7:30a in the hopes of snagging at least one.


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> Most of the complaints here are based on speculation. We have no idea what the print run, but the majority are already upset that it's not enough.
> 
> Perhaps Target is doing their due diligence because they haven't been told how many they're getting. Maybe they're not doing pre-orders at all. I'll continue to check every day, and if nothing until 3/26, then I'll be waiting outside a store at 7:30a in the hopes of snagging at least one.



Very true! I'm still riding that Amazon will come in clutch and hopefully I can get one there in time, since unfortunately for Canada, the cards are exclusively online.

However if I do get a chance to pre-order for whatever, I'm just hoping it won't be cancelled.


----------



## Chris

tajikey said:


> Most of the complaints here are based on speculation. We have no idea what the print run, but the majority are already upset that it's not enough.
> 
> Perhaps Target is doing their due diligence because they haven't been told how many they're getting. Maybe they're not doing pre-orders at all. I'll continue to check every day, and if nothing until 3/26, then I'll be waiting outside a store at 7:30a in the hopes of snagging at least one.


This is highly likely the case. The release date is still weeks away and most often stores don't receive shipments of new products until right before the release date. At this stage these things are unknown because the shops don't yet know either .


----------



## Etown20

I agree we don't know what is going to happen, and I hope it turns out well.

I think people's complaints and concerns are based on Nintendo's history. Even among Nintendo's biggest fans, Nintendo has gained a reputation among many people for being anti-consumer over the years (this extends far past the forum and the Animal Crossing series).

If this was the first instance of this happening, I think people may be more optimistic, but I believe a lot of the doubt can be attributed to things the company has done in the past.


----------



## InkFox

The French retailer Cultura updated their website today to indicate that the sanrio cards were being restocked, it is not possible to preorder yet (or maybe it's already sold out, I don't know) but I guess it means they will sell the packs too. : )


----------



## Aardbei

InkFox said:


> The French retailer Cultura updated their website today to indicate that the sanrio cards were being restocked, it is not possible to preorder yet (or maybe it's already sold out, I don't know) but I guess it means they will sell the packs too. : )


It's already sold out actually  Their preorders were yesterday

Edit: Ah mais t'es Français ?


----------



## Mu~

The site called cultura says this: En cours de réapprovisionnement 
Does it mean they'll have more?

And does target ship to Europe? I'll try getting them from there if I can't find them anywhere in Europe first.


----------



## tajikey

Mu~ said:


> The site called cultura says this: En cours de réapprovisionnement
> Does it mean they'll have more?
> 
> And does target ship to Europe? I'll try getting them from there if I can't find them anywhere in Europe first.


That translates to "Out of Stock." Not sure if Target ships overseas. You might try it out by adding an item to cart, then fiddling with the shipping address.


----------



## InkFox

Aardbei said:


> Edit: Ah mais t'es Français ?


Yup. 



Mu~ said:


> The site called cultura says this: En cours de réapprovisionnement
> Does it mean they'll have more?
> 
> And does target ship to Europe? I'll try getting them from there if I can't find them anywhere in Europe first.


"En cours de réapprovisionnement" means 
"In the process of replenishment", no idea whether they'll have more than what's already been sold yesterday or not.

I heard another store called Micromania would sell them too but I dunno if it's true.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

At this point I'd say give up on preorders it's best we just wait for release day. I just want Etoile and her card.


----------



## McMuffinburger

I didnt know it was march 26 so i was in target today asking about them like a idiot lol


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> At this point I'd say give up on preorders it's best we just wait for release day. I just want Etoile and her card.


My F5 button is still fully functional, and I will keep hitting it until it isn't. Once I kill it, I'll bring in another keyboard. This battle isn't over until we've won the whole darn thing!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> My F5 button is still fully functional, and I will keep hitting it until it isn't. Once I kill it, I'll bring in another keyboard. This battle isn't over until we've won the whole darn thing!


You have way more dedication and time than I do lol,, I can't wait around for preorders n such since I have school and work but, I love your determination !


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> You have way more dedication and time than I do lol,, I can't wait around for preorders n such since I have school and work but, I love your determination !


I'm a teacher forced to instruct through the computer thanks to COVID. Chrome makes it easy to move between tabs and hit refresh real quick. I probably do it more often than I should, but whatever. Someone's gotta fight the fight for all of us.


----------



## KayDee

Installing the target app might also help if you’re waiting for possible preorders. I noticed they sent a notification for a Mario sale they had last week so I’m hoping they do the same if it becomes available for preorders.


----------



## tajikey

KayDee said:


> Installing the target app might also help if you’re waiting for possible preorders. I noticed they sent a notification for a Mario sale they had last week so I’m hoping they do the same if it becomes available for preorders.


I checked that this morning, too. Results appeared similar to what it looks like on their website.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I'm a teacher forced to instruct through the computer thanks to COVID. Chrome makes it easy to move between tabs and hit refresh real quick. I probably do it more often than I should, but whatever. Someone's gotta fight the fight for all of us.


Can you be my teacher? Mine kind of such Aah that sucks you're stuck at home but at least you get to sit and wait for cards,, I hope you can snag a pack


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Can you be my teacher? Mine kind of such Aah that sucks you're stuck at home but at least you get to sit and wait for cards,, I hope you can snag a pack


Haha. Sad how hit or miss teachers can be. I don't get to work from home which is a blessing, since I have three little ones that would distract me to no end. Cool thing though is that I have quite the Zoom setup. I have a 4k camcorder and my Switch running into a mixer, and I can switch between them on the fly during instruction. Sometimes I'll have my island loaded up while the kids are joining, just to give them something different. A few of my students also play the game, so it's neat to share that with them.


----------



## KayDee

tajikey said:


> I checked that this morning, too. Results appeared similar to what it looks like on their website.


Hopefully it shows up there the same time as the website. I’ve already got all my info set up for a quick check out if it becomes available.


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> Haha. Sad how hit or miss teachers can be. I don't get to work from home which is a blessing, since I have three little ones that would distract me to no end. Cool thing though is that I have quite the Zoom setup. I have a 4k camcorder and my Switch running into a mixer, and I can switch between them on the fly during instruction. Sometimes I'll have my island loaded up while the kids are joining, just to give them something different. A few of my students also play the game, so it's neat to share that with them.


That's actually pretty cool  I always applaud teachers who try and connect with their students through little details like that, especially given how dull everything is given the pandemic. I'm sure they must appreciate it.


----------



## Chris

Stay hopeful! They were hard to track down back in 2016 too. I still managed to snag a couple of packs and mailed the extras to the other TBT staff.


----------



## Matt0106

McMuffinburger said:


> I didnt know it was march 26 so i was in target today asking about them like a idiot lol


I did that when the Mewtwo amiibo was coming out, only to find out that for Canada it came out a week after the US. Because of that, they had zero clue what I was talking about.

They must've thought I was crazy.


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> That's actually pretty cool  I always applaud teachers who try and connect with their students through little details like that, especially given how dull everything is given the pandemic. I'm sure they must appreciate it.


I only do it because they know I can't be tricked into playing Fortnite or Among Us.


----------



## Matt0106

Vrisnem said:


> Stay hopeful! They were hard to track down back in 2016 too. I still managed to snag a couple of packs and mailed the extras to the other TBT staff.


That's true. I also surprisingly had an easy-ish time getting the reprints in November 2020 and earlier this year in January for the original series, so I think there's a chance it could be a similar experience this time too, so long as we're diligent.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021



tajikey said:


> I only do it because they know I can't be tricked into playing Fortnite or Among Us.


Oh no. Don't get me started on Fortnite. It's best you stay away from that game


----------



## visibleghost

i have bootleg sanrio cards already but i'm hyped about the items. i love etoile and chai so much and i was really hoping for them to come back


----------



## AgentCP

I'm really hoping they'll sell both in store and online but keep inventories separate to some extent. That way, people who can't get any online can just go into store. I just had bad experience with PS5 through Target. They had the items in store but it was online order so, the items available in store were all reserved for online orders and it sucked. Hope it won't be the same with Sanrio cause I sure as heck am ready to go to Target at 6am if I have to


----------



## Chris

AgentCP said:


> I'm really hoping they'll sell both in store and online but keep inventories separate to some extent. That way, people who can't get any online can just go into store. I just had bad experience with PS5 through Target. They had the items in store but it was online order so, the items available in store were all reserved for online orders and it sucked. Hope it won't be the same with Sanrio cause I sure as heck am ready to go to Target at 6am if I have to


Maybe I'm just a lucky person. I managed to secure several packs of Sanrio amiibo cards back in 2016 and last year secured multiple launch day PS5s.  
_Before anyone goes berserk at me, no, I'm not a scalper. I handled preorders for friends and family because I work from home and they don't._


----------



## tajikey

Vrisnem said:


> Maybe I'm just a lucky person. I managed to secure several packs of Sanrio amiibo cards back in 2016 and last year secured multiple launch day PS5s.
> _Before anyone goes berserk at me, no, I'm not a scalper. I handled preorders for friends and family because I work from home and they don't._


Even if you did flip those PS5s, who are we to judge? You do you!


----------



## Chris

tajikey said:


> Even if you did flip those PS5s, who are we to judge? You do you!


I'd feel bad if I did that.  I actually released two of my PS5 preorders when people I was holding them for pulled out!


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> Even if you did flip those PS5s, who are we to judge? You do you!


I would totally judge
Scalpers are scum who try their hardest to profit off the desperation of others


----------



## Matt0106

Moritz said:


> I would totally judge
> Scalpers are scum who try their hardest to profit off the desperation of others


I find it depends. Trading cards are one thing, since those usually increase in value, as well as old consoles and games.

I think the only time a scalper actually upset me though was when someone bought a huge stock of Rosalina amiibo (I didn't want her so it didn't matter to me) and showed off a picture with his middle finger in the centre of the picture. His message was pretty self-explanatory.

The whole "bot-that-buys-whatever-stock-you-want-instantly" thing also upsets me. When someone buys multiple units simply because they outpaced me naturally themselves, whatever. But when I'm forced to compete with an actual bot that will obviously beat me to the podium, that's when it goes from "whatever" to "okay, this is frustrating."


----------



## AgentCP

Vrisnem said:


> Maybe I'm just a lucky person. I managed to secure several packs of Sanrio amiibo cards back in 2016 and last year secured multiple launch day PS5s.
> _Before anyone goes berserk at me, no, I'm not a scalper. I handled preorders for friends and family because I work from home and they don't._



I'm usually really late on limited quantity things. I guess I just have really bad timing when it comes to checking stores for stock or I rely on pings from twitter and by the time I get to the page, like a million other people also try to check out all at once which turn into chaos lol. The only limited quantity item I managed to secure just recently was that Zelda skyward sword joy con and the monster hunter switch+controller. Other than those, I almost always fail haha.


----------



## Foreverfox

Well, got an email from FNAC saying that my preorder was canceled because they sold out.  what a bummer!


----------



## tajikey

Moritz said:


> I would totally judge
> Scalpers are scum who try their hardest to profit off the desperation of others


They wouldn't exist if there weren't any buyers. Besides, items that are generally scalped are luxuries, not necessities. I'd agree if people are trying to flip cases of water during an emergency, but it doesn't bother me for these types of things. I've learned to just keep my stones in my pocket, since I am by no means sinless.


----------



## Chris

tajikey said:


> They wouldn't exist if there weren't any buyers. Besides, items that are generally scalped are luxuries, not necessities.* I'd agree if people are trying to flip cases of water during an emergency*, but it doesn't bother me for these types of things. I've learned to just keep my stones in my pocket, since I am by no means sinless.


That just reminds me of the people who over-charged for HAND SANITISER at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## tajikey

Vrisnem said:


> That just reminds me of the people who over-charged for HAND SANITISER at the start of the pandemic.


_Those _people should be horse-drawn and quartered, if not worse. Karma will come back to get them at some point, if it hasn't already.


----------



## AgentCP

I think some people just buy off scalpers cause they have spare money and they just have mentality like, "why should I bother staying in line when I can use all that time to make more money at work. I'd rather pay someone else to do that for me."...or they're desperate completionists/collectors


----------



## MKLMom

Foreverfox said:


> Well, got an email from FNAC saying that my preorder was canceled because they sold out.  what a bummer!


Where do I preorder, and what exactly am I looking for? (No one yell at me for the absurdity of this question, please!  I’m old and don’t really understand the cards and how to use them.). I really want to get these!


----------



## Chris

MKLMom said:


> Where do I preorder, and what exactly am I looking for? (No one yell at me for the absurdity of this question, please!  I’m old and don’t really understand the cards and how to use them.). I really want to get these!


No one is 100% sure yet, unfortunately! But keep an eye on this thread, because as people find out where they can be purchased from they will hopefully share it in here so that everyone else can buy some too.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Stay hopeful! They were hard to track down back in 2016 too. I still managed to snag a couple of packs and mailed the extras to the other TBT staff.


Hard to find even then..oh no,, I know you said stay hopeful but,, ;;


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> Hard to find even then..oh no,, I know you said stay hopeful but,, ;;


You've got me and I'm the self-proclaimed king of tracking down this stuff.  
Seriously though, if the community works together to share knowledge plenty of people should benefit.


----------



## tajikey

Vrisnem said:


> You've got me and I'm the self-proclaimed king of tracking down this stuff.
> Seriously though, if the community works together to share knowledge plenty of people should benefit.


Absolutely agree. The moment I see pre-orders open up on Target.com, I'll first place my order, then come over here to shout from the rooftops.


----------



## Chris

tajikey said:


> And what stands to lose is my keyboard's F5 key functioning. We'll figure it out one way or another.


There are workarounds for that. It'll be for the greater good.


----------



## Matt0106

Question for anyone who may know: when something comes out but it’s online, does it usually drop at 12 AM? Or is it more random at some point during launch day?


----------



## Chris

Matt0106 said:


> Question for anyone who may know: when something comes out but it’s online, does it usually drop at 12 AM? Or is it more random at some point during launch day?


It's typically random. Most places will just update whenever, rather than sticking to a set time schedule. When I secured several PS5s it was due to having the right resources set-up to notify me of stock.


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> Question for anyone who may know: when something comes out but it’s online, does it usually drop at 12 AM? Or is it more random at some point during launch day?


I want to say it's random. On a few refresh occasions, different Amiibo figurines have popped up then subsequently sold out on their website. Which I guess could be taken as a bad sign, seeing as sniping programs may be targeting Amiibos specifically. Le sigh.


----------



## Rika092

Moritz said:


> I would totally judge
> Scalpers are scum who try their hardest to profit off the desperation of others



I'm reminded of the scalpers who hoarded animal crossing switches when they first came out and tried to resell them for $800.
Thankfully Nintendo did the right thing by re-release the AC edition consoles.. the scalpers can eat their $ losses and they ain't got no sympathy from me

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> That just reminds me of the people who over-charged for HAND SANITISER at the start of the pandemic.



This is the worst kind of scalpers. Trying to make profit out of disease outbreaks/natural disasters. They should be banned from selling on Amazon/Walmart..etc for life. At least video games are just for entertainment and nobody is physically harmed if they can't buy it; hand sanitizers could make a life and death difference in hospitals/nursing homes (I'm exaggerating a little but not really).


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I know hate is a strong word but I *HATE *scalpers


----------



## McMuffinburger

Matt0106 said:


> I did that when the Mewtwo amiibo was coming out, only to find out that for Canada it came out a week after the US. Because of that, they had zero clue what I was talking about.
> 
> They must've thought I was crazy.


 
They definitely thought I was crazy and said for me to try 5 below


----------



## Peach_Jam

Y'all how do we feel about the NFC version of these cards?


----------



## KayDee

Peach_Jam said:


> Y'all how do we feel about the NFC version of these cards?


I’d prefer buying the original cards but if Nintendo doesn’t want my money by not producing enough cards for everyone and all that’s left are scalper prices in the 100s, I wouldn’t mind going that route.


----------



## Peach_Jam

KayDee said:


> I’d prefer buying the original cards but if Nintendo doesn’t want my money by not producing enough cards for everyone and all that’s left are scalper prices in the 100s, I wouldn’t mind going that route.


I know what you mean. I've actually found sellers on Etsy selling the NFC version for only a few dollars more than the original $6


----------



## John Wick

At this point, I wouldn't accept a pack of cards from nintendo.

My Etsy set will work just fine.


----------



## tajikey

Peach_Jam said:


> Y'all how do we feel about the NFC version of these cards?


Giving money to flippers (most here call them scalpers) or money to thieves. One is legal, albeit unethical, the other isn't legal, and also unethical.

Comes down to one's conscience in a matter such as this.


----------



## AgentCP

I got nothing against NFC and personally, it does not bother me if people want to use it. I'm a collector though so I'd pick legit amiibo. I'd research until I find reasonable "scalper price" not in the 100s. Even right now, I'm already looking at the pricing for Japanese Sanrio in the worst case scenario of not getting any in US.

Also, today I went to two different Targets to ask employees that work at electronics about any info regarding Sanrio. Noone knew and stocks weren't there yet. They both said stocks usually come a week or two before release. 3 weeks to go!


----------



## John Wick

Actually comes down to supply and demand.

Nintendo aren't meeting demands, so we have no choice but to go elsewhere for supplies.


----------



## Etown20

tajikey said:


> Giving money to flippers (most here call them scalpers) or money to thieves. One is legal, albeit unethical, the other isn't legal, and also unethical.
> 
> Comes down to one's conscience in a matter such as this.



If someone is mass producing stolen data and profiting greatly on it, I agree that's not good. I also understand that producing and selling stolen data is illegal, even if Nintendo is fairly lax on enforcing it.

I think intent matters in regard to ethics, and I don't personally believe all the people selling on Etsy are doing it to get rich. For all we know, some of the people selling may have lost their job during the pandemic and may be struggling to make ends meet. Some people may just want to help other players get their favorite villagers while covering their overhead costs.

It's not an ideal situation, and I understand your stance. I don't personally think it's fair to judge all these people and call them unethical when we don't know their motives or financial situation.


----------



## Bilaz

Eh
we all bought the game
we all bought a switch
Nintendo made a choice on how many cards to print
they are getting maximum money for their choice, as they are all selling out
I see 0 problems with buying fakes


----------



## Magnetar

A heads-up for anyone living in the Netherlands: you can now pre-order the cards at GameMania.


----------



## KimvW

Magnetar said:


> A heads-up for anyone living in the Netherlands: you can now pre-order the cards at GameMania.



Thank you you for the heads up!


----------



## Chris

Magnetar said:


> A heads-up for anyone living in the Netherlands: you can now pre-order the cards at GameMania.


Thanks for sharing this! I've added it to the OP.


----------



## KittenNoir

Sad that the country I live in has no options left for me to get a pack


----------



## Pannacotta

People from sweden can per-order from spelbutiken.se , although estimated arrived is april 9


----------



## Burumun

Pannacotta said:


> People from sweden can per-order from spelbutiken.se , although estimated arrived is april 9


With how things have gone elsewhere, I'd go for it, even if waiting sucks. Getting the cards two weeks after release is leagues better than not getting the cards at all.


----------



## Chris

Pannacotta said:


> People from sweden can per-order from spelbutiken.se , although estimated arrived is april 9


Thanks for sharing this! Added the info to the OP.


----------



## Mu~

Pannacotta said:


> People from sweden can per-order from spelbutiken.se , although estimated arrived is april 9


Tysm for the info! Fingers crossed they don't cancel my order. 
Got a problem, idk how to change and complete my shipping address, can someone plz help me? I live in Spain and am not even sure if they'll ship here.


----------



## tajikey

Etown20 said:


> If someone is mass producing stolen data and profiting greatly on it, I agree that's not good. I also understand that producing and selling stolen data is illegal, even if Nintendo is fairly lax on enforcing it.
> 
> I think intent matters in regard to ethics, and I don't personally believe all the people selling on Etsy are doing it to get rich. For all we know, some of the people selling may have lost their job during the pandemic and may be struggling to make ends meet. Some people may just want to help other players get their favorite villagers while covering their overhead costs.
> 
> It's not an ideal situation, and I understand your stance. I don't personally think it's fair to judge all these people and call them unethical when we don't know their motives or financial situation.


It's not passing judgement if the behavior is unethical, it's simply calling it what it is. And in your scenario, you can insert any illegal to sell/resell item, and the lack of ethics would still apply. It ultimately comes down to the conscience of the buyer to rationalize it being okay.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Etown20 said:


> If someone is mass producing stolen data and profiting greatly on it, I agree that's not good. I also understand that producing and selling stolen data is illegal, even if Nintendo is fairly lax on enforcing it.
> 
> I think intent matters in regard to ethics, and I don't personally believe all the people selling on Etsy are doing it to get rich. For all we know, some of the people selling may have lost their job during the pandemic and may be struggling to make ends meet. Some people may just want to help other players get their favorite villagers while covering their overhead costs.
> 
> It's not an ideal situation, and I understand your stance. I don't personally think it's fair to judge all these people and call them unethical when we don't know their motives or financial situation.



Technically, both are unethical. One is more than the other considering the data has been dumped long ago and is still going around and nintendo doesn't seem to care. However those who are more likely to make their own than others are those who probably lived during a time that making your own cds and things was legal as long as they weren't being sold or mass produced and handed out.
And, there is the whole standpoint of a movie that is for sale at the store, but airing on tv as a one time thing and people taping it so they can watch it as if they payed for a movie. However, action on that has been taking by whoever owns it by deleting parts on the aired version so it encourages you to go out and buy the actual movie... essentially being an advertisement. 
Making your own is pretty gray.

I can't understand from an ethical standpoint of people selling what they make in these cases. Because they are profiting off of someone else's stuff. I can understand why they may go ahead and do it, but I don't think it is smart. 

Scalpers or flippers who sell for insane amounts after taking all the stock is just as guilty of profiting off of someone else's stuff. But again, nintendo's actions or failure of action effects all of this and their own business.


----------



## Mu~

Guys how about we make a list of potential sites that might let us preorder online? So we can check them from time to time. Also specify if they ship internationally.


----------



## tajikey

Mu~ said:


> Guys how about we make a list of potencial sites that might let us preorder online? So we can check them from time to time. Also specify if they ship internationally.


This is what I'm watching in the US:




__





						Amiibo Cards : Target
					

Shop Target for amiibo cards you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.




					www.target.com


----------



## Mu~

tajikey said:


> This is what I'm watching in the US:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amiibo Cards : Target
> 
> 
> Shop Target for amiibo cards you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


I meant everyone with the list checks whenever they can xD


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

canada gang with no target wya 
anyway i’m interested in seeing what some of Toby’s furniture-namely the bridge and lantern-look like outside. i can see them being used for some neat stuff.


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Tysm for the info! Fingers crossed they don't cancel my order.
> Got a problem, idk how to change and complete my shipping address, can someone plz help me? I live in Spain and am not even sure if they'll ship here.


Used Google translate on their terms and conditions page, it sounds like they don't deliver outside of Sweden.


----------



## bam94-

Still eagerly awaiting some news for the UK as more European countries are having pre-orders now.


----------



## Etown20

tajikey said:


> It's not passing judgement if the behavior is unethical, it's simply calling it what it is. And in your scenario, you can insert any illegal to sell/resell item, and the lack of ethics would still apply. It ultimately comes down to the conscience of the buyer to rationalize it being okay.



Most of these sellers aren't bad people is the point I'm trying to make. In a lot of cases, they've actually helped people enjoy the game more because they were able to supply amiibos to interested players when Nintendo was not doing so. 

If one wants to label that as rationalizing, that's fine, but I don't personally think people should feel bad about spending a few bucks on some fake amiibos for Animal Crossing. This game is meant to bring people to joy and most people are just trying to enjoy the game.


----------



## Bilaz

What’s ethical or not is an opinion, just look at how nobody can agree what an ethical diet is!


----------



## tajikey

Etown20 said:


> Most of these sellers aren't bad people is the point I'm trying to make. In a lot of cases, they've actually helped people enjoy the game more because they were able to supply amiibos to interested players when Nintendo was not doing so.
> 
> If one wants to label that as rationalizing, that's fine, but I don't personally think people should feel bad about spending a few bucks on some fake amiibos for Animal Crossing. This game is meant to bring people to joy and most people are just trying to enjoy the game.


We'll just have to agree to disagree. I don't disagree with the flipper/scalper model just as much as you don't disagree with the crafter/bootlegger model, and that's perfectly fine. It is nice to be able to have the discourse without people getting raging mad about it, so thank you for that.


----------



## KayDee

Do the Sanrio amiibo cards actually contain data or are they simply going to unlock content that will be updated into the game? If it’s just unlocking content once the update gets added to the game then Nintendo is basically holding back content from people that purchased the game by choosing not to produce enough copies for everyone that wants it simply to create hype through artificial scarcity. If that’s how Nintendo wishes to operate then I have no problem in buying from someone else.


----------



## Pannacotta

”Used Google translate on their terms and conditions page, it sounds like they don't deliver outside of Sweden.”

That is correct, its sweden only


----------



## tajikey

KayDee said:


> Do the Sanrio amiibo cards actually contain data or are they simply going to unlock content that will be updated into the game? If it’s just unlocking content once the update gets added to the game then Nintendo is basically holding back content from people that purchased the game by choosing not to produce enough copies for everyone that wants it simply to create hype through artificial scarcity. If that’s how Nintendo wishes to operate then I have no problem in buying from someone else.


I imagine they're no different than the current Nintendo-produced Amiibo cards currently available. The content is inaccessible without the NFC data that resides on the card itself. 

You have to look at it as a DLC model, since that's exactly what it is. Don't get the cards, don't get the content. Compare it to Roblox and Robux. Don't buy the virtual currency, don't have access to certain in-game items.


----------



## Bilaz

You can get the items from others through trading though, and they're not limited in any way. So the only thing you're really locked out of are the villagers


----------



## KayDee

tajikey said:


> I imagine they're no different than the current Nintendo-produced Amiibo cards currently available. The content is inaccessible without the NFC data that resides on the card itself.
> 
> You have to look at it as a DLC model, since that's exactly what it is. Don't get the cards, don't get the content. Compare it to Roblox and Robux. Don't buy the virtual currency, don't have access to certain in-game items.


I don’t know how Robux works but I’m guessing they’re easily purchasable for anyone that wants them. In the case of Nintendo, they’re pretty much telling people that will be unable to purchase the cards due to making them limited that they’re not interested in our money. They could easily do something like the Robux that that you mentioned and ofter to unlock the Sanrio content digitally but they choose not to.

I guess you could say that I’m just trying to do mental gymnastics to justify buying them elsewhere but not being able to get the items that are going to be included in the game because Nintendo refuses to take my money just doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Magnetar said:


> A heads-up for anyone living in the Netherlands: you can now pre-order the cards at GameMania.



Thanks for the heads up! I just wanted to order (precaution of my Fnac order is cancelled) and they are sold out already!

All my hope is with Fnac right now :')


----------



## Mu~

Manon_Despoina said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just wanted to order (precaution of my Fnac order is cancelled) and they are sold out already!
> 
> All my hope is with Fnac right now :')


I checked at 2 pm and they were already gone. Do they sell out in minutes? I'm worried.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mmmm America gang with no pre-orders. I still refuse to buy fakes. I don't care how badly Nintendo is handling this, I still want the original real cards I fell in love with 6 years ago. I want Etoile. I never liked the sheep ever (except for clown bby and Willow) but, I want Etoile her card and villager.


----------



## coldpotato

Bilaz said:


> You can get the items from others through trading though, and they're not limited in any way. So the only thing you're really locked out of are the villagers



Has this been officially confirmed? I know it worked that way in New leaf with the items, but I haven't heard officially that Nintendo will let us trade/give away the Sanrio items to players who don't have the cards. I would not be surprised if they locked the items in New Horizons. I'd hate it, but I just wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Mu~ said:


> I checked at 2 pm and they were already gone. Do they sell out in minutes? I'm worried.



I have no idea! I was working all day and only checked around 17.30..


----------



## azurill

coldpotato said:


> Has this been officially confirmed? I know it worked that way in New leaf with the items, but I haven't heard officially that Nintendo will let us trade/give away the Sanrio items to players who don't have the cards. I would not be surprised if they locked the items in New Horizons. I'd hate it, but I just wouldn't be shocked.


I’m wondering about this as well. I really wouldn’t be surprised if they did lock the items so you couldn’t trade for them.


----------



## Chris

Mu~ said:


> I checked at 2 pm and they were already gone. Do they sell out in minutes? I'm worried.


They tend to sell out within a few hours.


----------



## Mu~

Vrisnem said:


> They tend to sell out within a few hours.


I feel so stupid, I was with the phone at the time it was posted here and I forgot to come check the thread


----------



## Matt0106

Mu~ said:


> I feel so stupid, I was with the phone at the time it was posted here and I forgot to come check the thread


Don't feel bad! I missed the first set of pre-orders for Best Buy in Canada. Just keeping checking back at this thread and keep checking whatever sites are selling them for your country regularly; that's what I'm doing to maximize my chances.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

KayDee said:


> Do the Sanrio amiibo cards actually contain data or are they simply going to unlock content that will be updated into the game? If it’s just unlocking content once the update gets added to the game then Nintendo is basically holding back content from people that purchased the game by choosing not to produce enough copies for everyone that wants it simply to create hype through artificial scarcity. If that’s how Nintendo wishes to operate then I have no problem in buying from someone else.


What I understand (I can be completely wrong) since there is an update in order for the cards to work, and since the old cards will work just like the new cards,.... I think the cards are like a "key" to unlock the content that is in the update- (being able to have the villagers and their furniture)

edit after double checking- that yes the Sanrio Rugs appear to be new yet the cards are a reprint.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It just shouldn't this difficult or stressful to get some damn cards. OMG Nintendo what are y'all doing?


----------



## Bilaz

azurill said:


> I’m wondering about this as well. I really wouldn’t be surprised if they did lock the items so you couldn’t trade for them.


I just... really doubt this? Nintendo has never trade locked an item in any animal crossing game before, and it just doesn't seem like something that would happen in a console game


----------



## tajikey

KayDee said:


> I don’t know how Robux works but I’m guessing they’re easily purchasable for anyone that wants them. In the case of Nintendo, they’re pretty much telling people that will be unable to purchase the cards due to making them limited that they’re not interested in our money. They could easily do something like the Robux that that you mentioned and ofter to unlock the Sanrio content digitally but they choose not to.
> 
> I guess you could say that I’m just trying to do mental gymnastics to justify buying them elsewhere but not being able to get the items that are going to be included in the game because Nintendo refuses to take my money just doesn’t sit right with me.


No problem with feeling that, none at all, and I do see your point. It would be awesome of Nintendo to make the DLC virtual so that everyone has access, but that's not how they roll, at least not with ACNH Amiibos (or Amiibos at all, for that matter).



Milky star said:


> It just shouldn't this difficult or stressful to get some damn cards. OMG Nintendo what are y'all doing?


You do realize we're still 22 days away from the official launch, right? Granted, it'd be nice of Target to communicate their intentions, but maybe that's slated for next week, or the week after.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> No problem with feeling that, none at all, and I do see your point. It would be awesome of Nintendo to make the DLC virtual so that everyone has access, but that's not how they roll, at least not with ACNH Amiibos (or Amiibos at all, for that matter).
> 
> 
> You do realize we're still 22 days away from the official launch, right? Granted, it'd be nice of Target to communicate their intentions, but maybe that's slated for next week, or the week after.


I know it's still far away but, the lack of communication and all the confusion this has caused already sucks.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I know it's still far away but, the lack of communication and all the confusion this has caused already sucks.


I do not disagree.


----------



## AgentCP

This may sound pessimistic but I feel like Target does not plan on doing preorders. The banner has been up for a while now and if they wanted to, they could've put preorder page not long after they put up Sanrio banner. There are several amiibo figures to be released at 3/26 and their preorders were ages ago. 
Well, hopefully I'm wrong. Preorders will put many people (myself included) at ease. It's strange that they don't even have a product page. So, maybe the time that they finally set sanrio page up will be the time they drop (pre)order. I remember Mario Switch did not have preorder but it, at least, had a product page. The page just did not have any button until release day.


----------



## JSS

tajikey said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. *I don't disagree with the flipper/scalper model* just as much as you don't disagree with the crafter/bootlegger model, and that's perfectly fine. It is nice to be able to have the discourse without people getting raging mad about it, so thank you for that.



Aren't you that one poster who publicly claimed they were buying 4 or 5 packs of these limited cards? If that was you this really doesn't help paint you in a better light.  

Regardless, there generally being no law against scalping doesn't make it right or less wrong than "thieves" as you call them. Both things are stealing in some way, the difference is one side exploits an existing loophole in the law. I'd argue scalpers ARE worse because they take actual physical supply to resell at much higher value that only the wealthier can afford. It preys on both the poor and people with fear on missing out.

Meanwhile custom cards are (for now) available whether or not there is supply and are essentially a dirt cheap option to get specific characters without relying on strangers online for trading where you're not guaranteed anything. I could go on and on about the "ethics" of scalping and even Nintendo's business strategies, but I've wasted enough of my time as is writing to someone who in my opinion seems more afraid of the idea of everyone having access to what this update is bringing. Food for thought.


----------



## tajikey

JSS said:


> Aren't you that one poster who publicly claimed they were buying 4 or 5 packs of these limited cards? If that was you this really doesn't help paint you in a better light.
> 
> Regardless, there generally being no law against scalping doesn't make it right or less wrong than "thieves" as you call them. Both things are stealing in some way, the difference is one side exploits an existing loophole in the law. I'd argue scalpers ARE worse because they take actual physical supply to resell at much higher value that only the wealthier can afford. It preys on both the poor and people with fear on missing out.
> 
> Meanwhile custom cards are (for now) available whether or not there is supply and are essentially a dirt cheap option to get specific characters without relying on strangers online for trading where you're not guaranteed anything. I could go on and on about the "ethics" of scalping and even Nintendo's business strategies, but I've wasted enough of my time as is writing to someone who in my opinion seems more afraid of the idea of everyone having access to what this update is bringing. Food for thought.


Yep, I sure am. Had you continued reading after that, you would have seen that if I do end up getting 4 or 5 packs, my first priority is to make sure folks here who may have missed their chance have a second one, without being "forced" to pay increased prices or purchase illegal items. However, if my extra supply outweighs the demand here, I will most certainly do what I can to recover my money, and if someone wants to pay me more than what I paid, who am I to deny them that? That's what bootleggers do too, right? Otherwise, they wouldn't be making them (fault is on you if you think they do it out of the kindness of their own hearts).

But I'm not going to continue to jump on this merry-go-round, especially considering the AC community is generally accepting of bootlegged Amiibos, as illegal and unethical as they may be. To each their own, I say.


----------



## Licorice

tajikey said:


> Yep, I sure am. Had you continued reading after that, you would have seen that if I do end up getting 4 or 5 packs, my first priority is to make sure folks here who may have missed their chance have a second one, without being "forced" to pay increased prices or purchase illegal items. However, if my extra supply outweighs the demand here, I will most certainly do what I can to recover my money, and if someone wants to pay me more than what I paid, who am I to deny them that? That's what bootleggers do too, right? Otherwise, they wouldn't be making them (fault is on you if you think they do it out of the kindness of their own hearts).
> 
> But I'm not going to continue to jump on this merry-go-round, especially considering the AC community is generally accepting of bootlegged Amiibos, as illegal and unethical as they may be. To each their own, I say.


So you’re going to buy multiple packs so others don’t miss out? People buying up packs is the reason others would miss out. Make it make sense lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Licorice said:


> So you’re going to buy multiple packs so others don’t miss out? People buying up packs is the reason others would miss out. Make it make sense lmao


He's saying he's buying more than one pack so he can give them way to other less fortunate to get them. He's not going to sell them at high prices unlike scalpers.


----------



## Peach_Jam

imho I just don't think making nfc cards should be put on the same level as scalpers. Scalpers are buying excessive amounts from _limited_ available stock (and pricing them insanely), whereas nfc makers are creating entirely new cards and don't charge anywhere near as much as scalpers do. While it can be argued that both are unethical, nfc makers are essentially doing what Nintendo doesn't want to do-create more stock.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> He's saying he's buying more than one pack so he can give them way to other less fortunate to get them. He's not going to sell them at high prices unlike scalpers.


100% this.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> imho I just don't think making nfc cards should be put on the same level as scalpers. Scalpers are buying excessive amounts from _limited_ available stock (and pricing them insanely), whereas nfc makers are creating entirely new cards and don't charge anywhere near as much as scalpers do. While it can be argued that both are unethical, nfc makers are essentially doing what Nintendo doesn't want to do-create more stock.


They're doing it with stolen property, scalpers are not.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

...


tajikey said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021
> 
> 
> They're doing it with stolen property, scalpers are not.


Scalpers buying all stock, then selling way higher with Nintendo's name is theft and does take away sales from Nintendo.. however Nintendo hasn't taken action against it nor the bootleg stuff.


----------



## tajikey

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ...
> 
> Scalpers buying all stock, then selling way higher with Nintendo's name is theft and does take away sales from Nintendo.. however Nintendo hasn't taken action against it nor the bootleg stuff.


Nintendo made all they intended to when the retailers paid up on the invoices. What happens after, Nintendo couldn't care less. Same for companies like Topps, Upper Deck, and Panini.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

tajikey said:


> Nintendo made all they intended to when the retailers paid up on the invoices. What happens after, Nintendo couldn't care less. Same for companies like Topps, Upper Deck, and Panini.


I agree. But it does take away sales from Nintendo because they aren't doing anything to slow down or discourage scalpers.
I also find it a little unfair to assume all bootlegs are from stolen property. Cloning an amiibo that was official is a thing and I have seen some sellers do that instead of finding a data dump. Them selling the clones is no different than a scalper buying all the stock and reselling it way higher... except the bootlegger isn't using Nintendo's name and the bootlegger is putting more in circulation.


----------



## tajikey

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I agree. But it does take away sales from Nintendo because they aren't doing anything to slow down or discourage scalpers.
> I also find it a little unfair to assume all bootlegs are from stolen property. Cloning an amiibo that was official is a thing and I have seen some sellers do that instead of finding a data dump. Them selling the clones is no different than a scalper buying all the stock and reselling it way higher... except the bootlegger isn't using Nintendo's name and the bootlegger is putting more in circulation.


Wouldn't cloning be a form of theft, no different than copying a CD or DVD? It's one thing to duplicate for personal use, another to duplicate for personal gain.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

tajikey said:


> Wouldn't cloning be a form of theft, no different than copying a CD or DVD? It's one thing to duplicate for personal use, another to duplicate for personal gain.


Yes. However, unless I am mistaken, Nintendo allows back ups of Amiibos.. which is cloning them.
However, I think one of the main reasons why Nintendo doesn't seem to have much of a bother with bootlegs is because they literally are keeping the scalper issue from getting much worse.
But at the end of the day, I still find it dumb and unwise for Nintendo to not do another method of content.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021

If the scalper issue ever does get worse, and Nintendo doesn't change their methods (or even if they do change their methods but fail at their goal), people could just avoid Nintendo products all together regardless of who is selling them. You don't get that issue with bootleggers... even if there is nothing competing with bootleggers, and bootleggers become an unstoppable army, there are still people out there who would rather have the offical Nintendo stuff.. because of Nintendo's name.


----------



## KayDee

MiniPocketWorld said:


> What I understand (I can be completely wrong) since there is an update in order for the cards to work, and since the old cards will work just like the new cards,.... I think the cards are like a "key" to unlock the content that is in the update- (being able to have the villagers and their furniture)
> 
> edit after double checking- that yes the Sanrio Rugs appear to be new yet the cards are a reprint.


I forgot that the old cards would work the same so you’re right they’re definitely just keys to unlock what’s going to be added into the game. This makes it even more annoying if you miss out on the cards knowing that this content is basically in your game but you can’t access it
because Nintendo limited the availability of the cards for no reason.


----------



## McRibbie

Tbh, I think whatever’s going on is more of a non-Nintendo Of Japan thing, given their My Nintendo Store has all of the Amiibo cards in stock (because they’re able to print them on demand there)... but them being Target exclusive in the US SUCKS, I’m very sorry for all you US-based AC fans.

However, I’m also living in hope that they’re not limited availability this time, and this is all just going AAAA because there’s no pre-orders.

Mainly because I want to physically have them, instead of just using their NFC data in a rewritable chip like I do with most other amiibo.

Btw, saying that amiibo piracy/bootlegging’s anywhere as bad as scalping is honestly kinda wrong? Sure, neither of them are GOOD per se, but at least one’s largely not about profiteering from other people’s desires to have a certain product... that’s just horrible, and I’m ashamed at you for doing it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

...


KayDee said:


> I forgot that the old cards would work the same so you’re right they’re definitely just keys to unlock what’s going to be added into the game. This makes it even more annoying if you miss out on the cards knowing that this content is basically in your game but you can’t access it
> because Nintendo limited the availability of the cards for no reason.


I wonder if Nintendo plans on doing a digital pack of "keys" for people to buy after a while of the cards being the way they are.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder if Nintendo plans on doing a digital pack of "keys" for people to buy after a while of the cards being the way they are.


They won't do a digital pack. If you don't get the cards you don't get them. That's how Nintendo will do things.


----------



## bebebese

The way I see it is that scalpers would buy up an entire stock and sell it at twice the price given the chance, and make themselves the only option to buy from, especially with limited items.
Bootleggers aren't trying to sell an official product, they're just giving buyers more options. It may not be the exact same as the real deal but it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## KayDee

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder if Nintendo plans on doing a digital pack of "keys" for people to buy after a while of the cards being the way they are.


This seems like the best thing to do but I doubt Nintendo will do it.


----------



## tajikey

McRibbie said:


> Tbh, I think whatever’s going on is more of a non-Nintendo Of Japan thing, given their My Nintendo Store has all of the Amiibo cards in stock (because they’re able to print them on demand there)... but them being Target exclusive in the US SUCKS, I’m very sorry for all you US-based AC fans.
> 
> However, I’m also living in hope that they’re not limited availability this time, and this is all just going AAAA because there’s no pre-orders.
> 
> Mainly because I want to physically have them, instead of just using their NFC data in a rewritable chip like I do with most other amiibo.
> 
> Btw, saying that amiibo piracy/bootlegging’s anywhere as bad as scalping is honestly kinda wrong? Sure, neither of them are GOOD per se, but at least one’s largely not about profiteering from other people’s desires to have a certain product... that’s just horrible, and I’m ashamed at you for doing it.


Morally and ethically they're both wrong, but only one is illegal, and it's not flipping.

I'll continue to say it even though it falls on deaf ears, but the community just readily accepts the illegal one out of frustration that they weren't able to get the card they wanted at a price they wanted. We can all blame Nintendo for not asking for enough to be printed, but without people paying ridiculous prices, flippers wouldn't be motivated to do what they do.

Buy all the Amiibo coins you want, but you truly have no leg to stand on when it comes to criticizing the alternative; you are quite literally supporting the sale of stolen goods.


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> Morally and ethically they're both wrong, but only one is illegal, and it's not flipping.
> 
> I'll continue to say it even though it falls on deaf ears, but the community just readily accepts the illegal one out of frustration that they weren't able to get the card they wanted at a price they wanted. We can all blame Nintendo for not asking for enough to be printed, but without people paying ridiculous prices, flippers wouldn't be motivated to do what they do.
> 
> Buy all the Amiibo coins you want, but you truly have no leg to stand on when it comes to criticizing the alternative; you are quite literally supporting the sale of stolen goods.


One is trying to cause mental suffering to those most desperate for something so they can extort them out of their savings.

The other is depriving one of the largest and most wealthy companies on the planet of a miniscule amount of money.

I think there is a leg to stand on here.
Youre trying to equate a small "evil" to an act that, if you do, frankly, you are kinda evil.

But since you admitted that if you cant find any strangers here to give you their address, you will happily sell any left over packs at a high mark up, I can see why you are trying to defend such awful behaviour.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

While both may be wrong I see nothing wrong with boot leg things a lot things are boot legged for people who can't get the real deal. Me personally: I wouldn't buy anything boot leg as it feels well..fake and wrong and I would rather have the real thing but to each their own. I will say I would buy from a bootlegger before I'd buy from a scapler.


----------



## AgentCP

I don't think there's anything really wrong about using the nfc chips if it's for personal use (maybe the person prefers not to carry their original amiibo cards and prefers something more mobile instead). The thing is, I see people making the "fake" amiibo as a way to earn cash nowadays; it's their business now. This is when I feel like it's wrong. The way I see it, it's as illegal as selling pirated goods. 
Scalping is just....scummy. People who do that are parasites. The equation should be something like manufacturer --> retailer/distributor --> consumers and scalpers/resellers are unneeded. 
I always feel like Nintendo couldn't care less cause they're not losing any money either way. They manufactured xx number of units and they sell them all. It's us, the consumers that suffer at the end. Scalpers buy them all and we're forced to pay ridiculous prices or we go fake amiibo route. Nintendo likes to reject extra $$. I'm sure they're not blind and they can see how popular their products are.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

What I’m wondering about the Sanrio stuff this round is actually how the furniture is gonna be obtained. I guess you’ll just have to get lucky with villagers selling/trading stuff from their houses? Also genuinely is there any news on canadian sales of these cards yet i kind of want toby


----------



## Matt0106

FantasticHaxorus said:


> What I’m wondering about the Sanrio stuff this round is actually how the furniture is gonna be obtained. I guess you’ll just have to get lucky with villagers selling/trading stuff from their houses? Also genuinely is there any news on canadian sales of these cards yet i kind of want toby


I know that Nintendo on Twitter said they would be invited to your campsite, and then I think they said you'll be able to purchase them in the Promotion tab once you scan them in, or somewhere on the Nook Machine. I have to go back and check when I get the chance, but I know for sure that you will not have to wait for them to sell them.

Also for Canada, not much news. I'm not too sure there's going to be a new set of pre-orders, so I think the 26th is going to be the only time to get them. I keep checking though in case, because honestly it can go either way and it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AgentCP said:


> I don't think there's anything really wrong about using the nfc chips if it's for personal use (maybe the person prefers not to carry their original amiibo cards and prefers something more mobile instead). The thing is, I see people making the "fake" amiibo as a way to earn cash nowadays; it's their business now. This is when I feel like it's wrong. The way I see it, it's as illegal as selling pirated goods.
> Scalping is just....scummy. People who do that are parasites. The equation should be something like manufacturer --> retailer/distributor --> consumers and scalpers/resellers are unneeded.
> I always feel like Nintendo couldn't care less cause they're not losing any money either way. They manufactured xx number of units and they sell them all. It's us, the consumers that suffer at the end. Scalpers buy them all and we're forced to pay ridiculous prices or we go fake amiibo route. Nintendo likes to reject extra $$. I'm sure they're not blind and they can see how popular their products are.


This I can agree with. Like I said boot legging is wrong not as bad as scalping but, it's still wrong. I don't think people should make "fake" Amiibos then sell them for their own profit. It's still pirating. It's like taking a movie and putting in on a flash drive then selling it for your profit. You didn't make that movie and even if you gave credit to the creator you're still stealing something that's not yours. Imagine if that was your art being sold by someone else and their getting the money off of something you made. That wouldn't feel too good. That's why I personally wouldn't buy anything boot leg unless I couldn't get the item through real means. However, I would buy the boot leg item before buying from a scalper.


----------



## AgentCP

FantasticHaxorus said:


> What I’m wondering about the Sanrio stuff this round is actually how the furniture is gonna be obtained. I guess you’ll just have to get lucky with villagers selling/trading stuff from their houses? Also genuinely is there any news on canadian sales of these cards yet i kind of want toby



 I thought Canadian sales were exclusively BB and Amazon? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365055818404618244


----------



## Matt0106

AgentCP said:


> I thought Canadian sales were exclusively BB and Amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365055818404618244


Yes they are; I thought though that the user meant more about pre-orders, since those are still sort of up in the air.


----------



## tajikey

Moritz said:


> One is trying to cause mental suffering to those most desperate for something so they can extort them out of their savings.
> 
> The other is depriving one of the largest and most wealthy companies on the planet of a miniscule amount of money.
> 
> I think there is a leg to stand on here.
> Youre trying to equate a small "evil" to an act that, if you do, frankly, you are kinda evil.
> 
> But since you admitted that if you cant find any strangers here to give you their address, you will happily sell any left over packs at a high mark up, I can see why you are trying to defend such awful behaviour.


I'm not trying to defend anything, just highlighting the hypocrisy. 

If you think I'm evil, that's your problem, not mine. Wait, sorry, "kinda evil," whatever that means. And if you think someone knowingly and willingly spending their savings on a luxury item is considered extortion, then all I can do is shake my head. Living in a world of extremes must be exhausting.


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> I'm not trying to defend anything, just highlighting the hypocrisy.
> 
> If you think I'm evil, that's your problem, not mine. Wait, sorry, "kinda evil," whatever that means. And if you think someone knowingly and willingly spending their savings on a luxury item is considered extortion, then all I can do is shake my head. Living in a world of extremes must be exhausting.


There isn't any hypocrisy in saying that 2 things are not equal. Because the 2 acts are very far from equal if you look at who gets hurt. Some poor person loses out on all their savings, potentially ending up in debt, vs multi milionaires not getting a few pennies thrown their way.
Not the same by a large, large margin.

And if you think the only people scalpers get are just casually giving their money away, from their large stuffed wallets, without a care in the world, maybe you aren't evil (never said you were) but just highly ignorant around the issue.


----------



## John Wick

Bilaz said:


> You can get the items from others through trading though, and they're not limited in any way. So the only thing you're really locked out of are the villagers



And that's it right there.

Nintendo, the lowest of the low, are counting on this artificial scarcity, to force players into feeling like they have to purchase a nintendo online account, to be able to get all the Sanrio items via trading.

Nintendo are making money on a whole new level of evil.

FOMO.


----------



## tajikey

Moritz said:


> There isn't any hypocrisy in saying that 2 things are not equal. Because the 2 acts are very far from equal if you look at who gets hurt. Some poor person loses out on all their savings, potentially ending up in debt, vs multi milionaires not getting a few pennies thrown their way.
> Not the same by a large, large margin.
> 
> And if you think the only people scalpers get are just casually giving their money away, from their large stuffed wallets, without a care in the world, maybe you aren't evil (never said you were) but just highly ignorant around the issue.


How can I take you seriously when you think a "poor person" will rationalize losing "all their savings" and "potentially end[ing] up in debt" on a pack of 6 cards. Do you honestly believe that's what someone would do? My comment about living in extremes still applies.

And yes, you called attention to my saying I'll attempt to make money back if folks here don't respond to my offer, then go on to say scalpers are "kinda evil." Go back and read what you said, it's all there. You may have meant the action is "kinda evil," but it's not what you said.

And like I said, I couldn't care less that you think I'm evil, because I don't know you from Adam. Amiibo coins are theft, plain and simple. Rationalize that however you want, but the fact remains.


----------



## John Wick

I lost a large chunk of my savings last year on winning an auction for an ACNH edition switch.

I don't use Paypal, and the only option Ebay gave at the checkout was direct deposit.

The item didn't exist and I lost almost a grand.

Ebay didn't cover me.

The police are still working on charging the dude.

I can't take anyone to court until someone is charged.

So I've already lost a crapload, as I had to use more of my savings to buy a switch, since the Ebay item I thought I was getting didn't exist, so yeah..  people DO lose money.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

People losing money over Switches n such
Me in the backgroud who got hers for her 16th birthday and was able to save up 260 dollars to get my sister a switch plus acnh and still had money left over-

uh...


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> How can I take you seriously when you think a "poor person" will rationalize losing "all their savings" and "potentially end[ing] up in debt" on a pack of 6 cards. Do you honestly believe that's what someone would do? My comment about living in extremes still applies.
> 
> And yes, you called attention to my saying I'll attempt to make money back if folks here don't respond to my offer, then go on to say scalpers are "kinda evil." Go back and read what you said, it's all there. You may have meant the action is "kinda evil," but it's not what you said.
> 
> And like I said, I couldn't care less that you think I'm evil, because I don't know you from Adam. Amiibo coins are theft, plain and simple. Rationalize that however you want, but the fact remains.


We were talking about scalpers, not scalping these particular cards. Although it remains to be seen how much they might charge for them.
Could it be a slight mark up? Maybe. Could it take up the entirety of a person's savings during a global pandemic that has caused mass redundancy? Absolutely.
Do I believe there are people that are so into this game they would put themselves into a poor financial situation to get hold of something that might be a once in a lifetime thing? Of course.
Do I believe scalpers know this and are trying to take advantage? Yes 100%.
My comment about your ignorance still applies but the net has been widened.
(Ps you clearly care what people think or else you wouldn't keep arguing. Lets not pretend otherwise)


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> People losing money over Switches n such
> Me in the backgroud who got hers for her 16th birthday and was able to save up 260 dollars to get my sister a switch plus acnh and still had money left over-
> 
> uh...


Oh, I'm in the wrong because I was ripped off?

Not all of us were born with a silver spoon.

I work hard.


----------



## Matt0106

John Wick said:


> I lost a large chunk of my savings last year on winning an auction for an ACNH edition switch.
> 
> I don't use Paypal, and the only option Ebay gave at the checkout was direct deposit.
> 
> The item didn't exist and I lost almost a grand.
> 
> Ebay didn't cover me.
> 
> The police are still working on charging the dude.
> 
> I can't take anyone to court until someone is charged.
> 
> So I've already lost a crapload, as I had to use more of my savings to buy a switch, since the Ebay item I thought I was getting didn't exist, so yeah..  people DO lose money.


That's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that happened  It's actually frightening how far people are willing to go to screw over others.

I know it's not a silver lining since you lost a grand, but hopefully somehow or some way, Karma will kick that scumbag where it hurts and will get what they deserve.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> Oh, I'm in the wrong because I was ripped off?
> 
> Not all of us were born with a silver spoon.
> 
> I work hard.


No no !! You're not wrong at all I just feel bad that I hadn't suffered anything thus I I simply can't full understand your pain. However, I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth either. My parents worked their asses off to get my switch and I had to work many months to even afford ACNH for my switch. (Having a job that only pays you 7.25 an hour sucks especially when you only work part time.) It took me almost a year to even afford my sister's switch plus acnh. Bold of you to assume I was born with a silver spoon in my mouth. I feel bad about what has happened to you which is why I felt awkward about what was currently happening in this thread. Especially with corona around. I lost my job for many months which took me longer to afford my acnh and my sister's switch but I was blessed enough to get it bad. So, again I just felt awkward.


----------



## tajikey

Moritz said:


> We were talking about scalpers, not scalping these particular cards. Although it remains to be seen how much they might charge for them.
> Could it be a slight mark up? Maybe. Could it take up the entirety of a person's savings during a global pandemic that has caused mass redundancy? Absolutely.
> Do I believe there are people that are so into this game they would put themselves into a poor financial situation to get hold of something that might be a once in a lifetime thing? Of course.
> Do I believe scalpers know this and are trying to take advantage? Yes 100%.
> My comment about your ignorance still applies but the net has been widened.
> (Ps you clearly care what people think or else you wouldn't keep arguing. Lets not pretend otherwise)


Just allowing you to dig your hole deeper, that's all. You're just too far down to notice a difference.


----------



## Moritz

tajikey said:


> Just allowing you to dig your hole deeper, that's all. You're just too far down to notice a difference.


Riiiight 
Sure thing bud


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> No no !! You're not wrong at all I just feel bad that I hadn't suffered anything thus I I simply can't full understand your pain. However, I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth either. My parents worked their asses off to get my switch and I had to work many months to even afford ACNH for my switch. (Having a job that only pays you 7.25 an hour sucks especially when you only work part time.) It took me almost a year to even afford my sister's switch plus acnh. Bold of you to assume I was born with a silver spoon in my mouth. I feel bad about what has happened to you which is why I felt awkward about what was currently happening in this thread. Especially with corona around. I lost my job for many months which took me longer to afford my acnh and my sister's switch but I was blessed enough to get it bad. So, again I just felt awkward.


That silver spoon comment was a bit much. 

I'll openly apologize for helping contribute to this thread derailing. I'll go ahead and focus primarily on keeping track on and reporting back if/when Target opens pre-orders.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> That silver spoon comment was a bit much.
> 
> I'll openly apologize for helping contribute to this thread derailing. I'll go ahead and focus primarily on keeping track on and reporting back if/when Target opens pre-orders.


It's fine my comment didn't have the right context so I can see how it could come off as me saying I'm rich in a way. Anyway I do hope we get preorders soon.


----------



## annex

I wanted the Sanrio cards when they first came out for New Leaf. They were just too expensive to buy. I ended up buying fan made ones on etsy or ebay. I can't remember, but anyway, they were $15 with low shipping. Came in the form of cute key chains and they worked perfectly.


----------



## Matt0106

THERE WAS A PREORDER JUST TODAY FOR BEST BUY FOR MY FELLOW CANADIANS.


AND I MISSED IT. Must've been by like an hour since when I opened the tab, it said "Preorder". Ugh. Welp, gonna keep trying


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> No no !! You're not wrong at all I just feel bad that I hadn't suffered anything thus I I simply can't full understand your pain. However, I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth either. My parents worked their asses off to get my switch and I had to work many months to even afford ACNH for my switch. (Having a job that only pays you 7.25 an hour sucks especially when you only work part time.) It took me almost a year to even afford my sister's switch plus acnh. Bold of you to assume I was born with a silver spoon in my mouth. I feel bad about what has happened to you which is why I felt awkward about what was currently happening in this thread. Especially with corona around. I lost my job for many months which took me longer to afford my acnh and my sister's switch but I was blessed enough to get it bad. So, again I just felt awkward.


My sincerest apologies for taking it the wrong way, it's been a real trial of a year.


----------



## cinnamon0007

hi everyone  this seems like a long shot, but any news on preorders for target? can we buy them online yet? i really wanna get my hands on a pack of these, but the only target available is like an hour away and i can’t drive  plus knowing my luck, scalpers would get to them before i ever could,,


----------



## Tindre

I ordered from spelbutiken, I really hope they will get enough to cover the orders... ; _ ; The cards went up on playasia too and was instantly sold out.. I hope people only order for themselves. I don't sympathise with scalpers at all. Theyre just scum causing artificial inflation for their own gain. the old cards were on ebay before this release for around 50 dollars per card and up. Its disgusting.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> My sincerest apologies for taking it the wrong way, it's been a real trial of a year.


Ah no worries !! I should have put more context behind my post ! It really has been a tough year and it's barely started. I get it ! I do hope you get your  money back !


----------



## Silkfawn

tajikey said:


> Morally and ethically they're both wrong, but only one is illegal, and it's not flipping.
> 
> I'll continue to say it even though it falls on deaf ears, but the community just readily accepts the illegal one out of frustration that they weren't able to get the card they wanted at a price they wanted. We can all blame Nintendo for not asking for enough to be printed, but without people paying ridiculous prices, flippers wouldn't be motivated to do what they do.
> 
> Buy all the Amiibo coins you want, but you truly have no leg to stand on when it comes to criticizing the alternative; you are quite literally supporting the sale of stolen goods.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't selling/financially benefiting from counterfeit amiibos is illegal, but acquiring data from an official product is legal?


----------



## tajikey

Silkfawn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't selling/financially benefiting from counterfeit amiibos is illegal, but acquiring data from an official product is legal?


I believe that is correct. My stance is that it's illegal to duplicate and distribute (whether for money or not) the Amiibo data, which bootleggers are guilty of doing (my feeble mind translates that as distribution of stolen goods). I'm just not going to continue going down this road, as it's clear the majority of the community is only capable of thinking flipping is bad, while doing something against the law isn't.


----------



## Tindre

tajikey said:


> I believe that is correct. My stance is that it's illegal to duplicate and distribute (whether for money or not) the Amiibo data, which bootleggers are guilty of doing (my feeble mind translates that as distribution of stolen goods). I'm just not going to continue going down this road, as it's clear the majority of the community is only capable of thinking flipping is bad, while doing something against the law isn't.



I dont like both. But I dislike "flipping" more because you take control of the market to fake a lower supply of something. To raise the prices. It only screws over people that dont have much money and kids that miss out on getting the stuff at launch because some idiots hoards all the supplies of kids toys to earn some dirty money. It pisses me off.


----------



## tajikey

Tindre said:


> I dont like both. But I dislike "flipping" more because you take control of the market to fake a lower supply of something. To raise the prices. It only screws over people that dont have much money and kids that miss out on getting the stuff at launch because some idiots hoards all the supplies of kids toys to earn some dirty money. It pisses me off.


I think that's fair, and I agree with you. The potential is even worse in the situation of these Amiibo cards because it's less of a gamble as to which villager will be in the pack...these have all 6.


----------



## pachitoad

dude im literally so excited for this? i love the sanrio characters


----------



## AgentCP

Canadians! Amazon Canada has Sanrio up! Gogogogogo!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021

Unfortunately, can't preorder from US


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> Canadians! Amazon Canada has Sanrio up! Gogogogogo!!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> Unfortunately, can't preorder from US


@Matt0106 Hey, you're canadian! HURRY!


----------



## Matt0106

Yes I got a pack! To all Canadians, Amazon is up now!


----------



## Mu~

Congrats, guys. Tried ordering for myself, but they don't ship to my country xD


----------



## AgentCP

Seems like Amazon Canada does not really ship internationally? Heck, they won't even ship to US and we're literally neighbors lol


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> Seems like Amazon Canada does not really ship internationally? Heck, they won't even ship to US and we're literally neighbors lol


I tried 4 different US addresses, and Amazon consistently said no. Big meanies!


----------



## Nefarious

AgentCP said:


> Canadians! Amazon Canada has Sanrio up! Gogogogogo!!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> Unfortunately, can't preorder from US



@xara I think you're from Canada. Restock!


----------



## AgentCP

I'll leave the link here in case anyone needs it: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08VJQBSY3?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_3004600_231729930


----------



## Matt0106

@FantasticHaxorus If I recall, you’re Canadian! The cards are up on Amazon Canada!


----------



## AgentCP

Aaaand it's out of stock


----------



## Rika092

it is currently temporarily out of stock on Amazon CA now.....


----------



## Aardbei

AgentCP said:


> Aaaand it's out of stock


That was fast


----------



## Valeris

Aardbei said:


> That was fast


Not surprised at all. Hopefully this tells Nintendo Amiibo cards are a bad idea in practice for this purpose and buying directly from them is better.


----------



## AgentCP

Probably up for less than an hr


----------



## Matt0106

Yeah that was up for like 20-30 minutes. Quite a small window


----------



## AgentCP

The bad thing is, Amazon had no purchase limit. I tested it by adding 15 packs and Amazon allowed it. Imagine scalpers catching up to that


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> The bad thing is, Amazon had no purchase limit. I tested it by adding 15 packs and Amazon allowed it. Imagine scalpers catching up to that


I did the same thing. Set mine to ten in hopes that would let me pre-order...nope. I guess us impatient US of Americans will have to continue to wait impatiently.


----------



## AgentCP

Well, at least Target in store pick up won't go live until release day which is good i guess. As long as your local Target is getting stock, you can just wait/refresh their site until you can order. From what I see, this isn't as bad as Zelda joy con or PS5 (they were gone within less than 10mins or 5mins in some places).


----------



## AC.Newbie

I can already see how this is gonna go down in the US:

Target won't put them up for pre-order, scalpers will run and buy up all the stock, and then they'll never restock them. I really hate that Target is the only option


----------



## AgentCP

Competing to order against your local people is probably less stressful than competing to order against millions of other Americans all over the country lol. Unless, ofc, Target only gives 15 per store. In that case, it'll be a blood bath    .


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> Competing to order against your local people is probably less stressful than competing to order against millions of other Americans all over the country lol. Unless, ofc, Target only gives 15 per store. In that case, it'll be a blood bath    .


I ignorantly believe the demographic in my part of California doesn't really have an interest in things like this. It's just a matter of rolling the dice the morning of 3/26 in hopes that I've chosen the correct Target.

One thing is clear by the most recent Amazon pre-orders: Nintendo did not set a limitation as to how many can be sold to one customer. The merchant is apparently responsible for making that decision.


----------



## AgentCP

tajikey said:


> I ignorantly believe the demographic in my part of California doesn't really have an interest in things like this. It's just a matter of rolling the dice the morning of 3/26 in hopes that I've chosen the correct Target.
> 
> One thing is clear by the most recent Amazon pre-orders: Nintendo did not set a limitation as to how many can be sold to one customer. The merchant is apparently responsible for making that decision.


 
When I spoke to a Target employee, he said they prioritize online orders. So, even if you get to store at 6am, you could still come home empty handed if some random person/people decided to order all of the store's stock. It's best cover both; go to store early while keeping an eye on when the order is up and order as soon as you can whether it's for store pickup or delivery to your house.

You could also ask them a day or two before release to find out which store will get stock; I highly recommend doing that actually.


----------



## deana

My friend managed to snag a preorder for herself and one for me 

-hoping that Amazon doesn't have a cancelling preorders situation


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> When I spoke to a Target employee, he said they prioritize online orders. So, even if you get to store at 6am, you could still come home empty handed if some random person/people decided to order all of the store's stock. It's best cover both; go to store early while keeping an eye on when the order is up and order as soon as you can whether it's for store pickup or delivery to your house.
> 
> You could also ask them a day or two before release to find out which store will get stock; I highly recommend doing that actually.


Oh for sure. I've probably been refreshing the site every 10 minutes or so, and plan to up until the day of release. FOMO is a real thing!


----------



## xara

NefariousKing said:


> @xara I think you're from Canada. Restock!



NDJSNSKJSSK of course they restock while i’m taking a nap.  this feels like a hate crime LMAO.


----------



## Nefarious

xara said:


> NDJSNSKJSSK of course they restock while i’m taking a nap.  this feels like a hate crime LMAO.



Ahh so sorry you missed out on them. 
They really did ran out fast. Only lasted about 30 minutes or so. Hopefully they restock some more later on as well.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AgentCP said:


> Canadians! Amazon Canada has Sanrio up! Gogogogogo!!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> Unfortunately, can't preorder from US


I feel so left out. Everyone is getting preorders except the Us. :/

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



AC.Newbie said:


> I can already see how this is gonna go down in the US:
> 
> Target won't put them up for pre-order, scalpers will run and buy up all the stock, and then they'll never restock them. I really hate that Target is the only option


I just love being american 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021

Okay tbh I'mma just say this anyone who can snag extra packs can I buy one off of you/j

unless


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I feel so left out. Everyone is getting preorders except the Us. :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> 
> I just love being american
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> Okay tbh I'mma just say this anyone who can snag extra packs can I buy one off of you/j
> 
> unless


I. Got. You.


----------



## deana

xara said:


> NDJSNSKJSSK of course they restock while i’m taking a nap.  this feels like a hate crime LMAO.


Are you signed up to the email notifications on amazon? That's what my friend did, might be worth a shot!


----------



## Sara?

those dam cards, wished they would print a normal amount in order to be able to meet the demand

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



deanapants said:


> Are you signed up to the email notifications on amazon? That's what my friend did, might be worth a shot!



Do the cards sell in amazon Europe too? every time i look them up in amazon i cant find them, I only finde the normal cards series 1,2,3 and 4


----------



## AgentCP

Milky star said:


> I feel so left out. Everyone is getting preorders except the Us. :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> 
> I just love being american
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021
> 
> Okay tbh I'mma just say this anyone who can snag extra packs can I buy one off of you/j
> 
> unless



There are still 3 more weeks. Stressing isn't really helping with anything. It's a waste of time. All we can do is keep an eye on Target. It's out of our control. Not being able to preorder isn't the end of everything. Everyone else in the US is on the same boat.


----------



## deana

Sara? said:


> Do the cards sell in amazon Europe too? every time i look them up in amazon i cant find them, I only finde the normal cards series 1,2,3 and 4



I'm not sure about Europe but there is a listing for them on Amazon.ca for Canadians. If it doesn't show up near the top when you are searching for them I would say they aren't available on there.


----------



## Mu~

Any idea if there can be preorders on weekends? Never done this before.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I. Got. You.


OH YEAH


----------



## Sara?

To all the Europeans out there, do you know where one can safely pre-order? or just buy them when they come out? I tried amazon but i think it won't work for Europe


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AgentCP said:


> There are still 3 more weeks. Stressing isn't really helping with anything. It's a waste of time. All we can do is keep an eye on Target. It's out of our control. Not being able to preorder isn't the end of everything. Everyone else in the US is on the same boat.


I know it's not worth stressing about but it just bugs me that the US won't give us clarity or allow us to pre order. It would save so much time and heart ache if we had both options


----------



## imiya

Heh, all the preorder talk reminds me of ACNH switch season.
I live close to a Target, I may as well go over and see if I can pick up a pack or two. It'll be good to get me out of the house. I'm not too worried about if I don't end up getting one since I don't really see any furniture in particular fitting in with my theme idea, but I can share the pack with my household and sell the other pack for price + fees.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

imiya said:


> Heh, all the preorder talk reminds me of ACNH switch season.
> I live close to a Target, I may as well go over and see if I can pick up a pack or two. It'll be good to get me out of the house. I'm not too worried about if I don't end up getting one since I don't really see any furniture in particular fitting in with my theme idea, but I can share the pack with my household and sell the other pack for price + fees.


You're going to buy the cards then sell them for a higher price then plus fees? Seems a little unfair if you ask me.


----------



## imiya

Milky star said:


> You're going to buy the cards then sell them for a higher price then plus fees? Seems a little unfair if you ask me.


Well, eBay takes 12.9% of whatever I sell, so I don't think it's very fair for me to lose money on trying to help other people get a hold of something that is sought after. "Price" means I'm selling it at the price I bought it at, not upcharging to make a profit.
Please don't try to fight me without asking for clarification first.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

imiya said:


> Well, eBay takes 12.9% of whatever I sell, so I don't think it's very fair for me to lose money on trying to help other people get a hold of something that is sought after. "Price" means I'm selling it at the price I bought it at, not upcharging to make a profit.
> Please don't try to fight me without asking for clarification first.


Ooooh !! Okay I was confused on what you were saying my apologies.


----------



## Valeris

imiya said:


> Well, eBay takes 12.9% of whatever I sell, so I don't think it's very fair for me to lose money on trying to help other people get a hold of something that is sought after. "Price" means I'm selling it at the price I bought it at, not upcharging to make a profit.
> Please don't try to fight me without asking for clarification first.


If it's possible Paypal is probably the better solution or the equivalent on here of how much they're worth, whatever that ends up being.


----------



## xara

NefariousKing said:


> Ahh so sorry you missed out on them.
> They really did ran out fast. Only lasted about 30 minutes or so. Hopefully they restock some more later on as well.



it’s all good! i’ll just have to keep an eye out for if they restock again - thank you for pinging me about it, though! <3



deanapants said:


> Are you signed up to the email notifications on amazon? That's what my friend did, might be worth a shot!



just signed up now! hopefully i’ll actually be awake if another restock happens.


----------



## corlee1289

What the heck? I’ve been checking the Canadian Amazon website every day since the thread was created. I didn’t have time to check today, but the day that I didn’t check is when it was available?

I hope it wasn’t the scalpers that got to them first because that’s just ridiculous...


----------



## imiya

Valeris said:


> If it's possible Paypal is probably the better solution or the equivalent on here of how much they're worth, whatever that ends up being.


Without getting too much off topic, the upcharge with eBay is because of the eyes it attracts, while Paypal does not offer a storefront for such things. 
If selling and buying physical goods were more of a focus on here, I would perhaps think about Paypal sooner, but it's not and there aren't any Actual Exchange of Money feedback systems...


----------



## Matt0106

corlee1289 said:


> What the heck? I’ve been checking the Canadian Amazon website every day since the thread was created. I didn’t have time to check today, but the day that I didn’t check is when it was available?
> 
> I hope it wasn’t the scalpers that got to them first because that’s just ridiculous...


Luckily, it says “temporarily out of stock” on Amazon, meaning I think they’re going to try to get more stock to allow more preorders or more orders on release day. I recommend you select to be notified by email; it helped me find out when it was happening and I’m surprised other places don’t have an alert option. I think I missed a Best Buy preorder on Thursday night all because I didn’t check at the correct window.


----------



## jim

i worried it would be a bloodbath for preorders. looks like i was right to worry. D:


----------



## AC.Newbie

jim said:


> i worried it would be a bloodbath for preorders. looks like i was right to worry. D:


Which is exactly why I worry about finding them in stores. Really looks like Target isn't going to put them up for pre-order. Odds are its going to be a fiasco on the same level as finding the regular amiibo cards which don't seem to be restocking at this point


----------



## BlueberryDream

I want Rilla so bad  I have never had a gorilla villager!


----------



## AgentCP

I feel like we have higher chance of getting them if Target puts the cards as both online and in store orders instead of online only, especially in smaller towns/areas with locals that have very little to no interest in collecting trading cards. Honestly, so far, I can't exactly call this whole thing "bloodbath" yet. Bloodbath is like PS5 lol. They usually disappear within seconds of being put up, literally. At least the earlier pre order still lasted over 20mins.


----------



## corlee1289

Matt0106 said:


> Luckily, it says “temporarily out of stock” on Amazon, meaning I think they’re going to try to get more stock to allow more preorders or more orders on release day. I recommend you select to be notified by email; it helped me find out when it was happening and I’m surprised other places don’t have an alert option. I think I missed a Best Buy preorder on Thursday night all because I didn’t check at the correct window.


How exactly do you select to be notified by e-mail? I don’t know how to do that through Amazon. I did add it to my Wish list, is that sufficient?


----------



## Chris

corlee1289 said:


> How exactly do you select to be notified by e-mail? I don’t know how to do that through Amazon. I did add it to my Wish list, is that sufficient?


Saving it to your wish list will not notify you if/when it comes back in stock. You need to press this button (only shows while signed in):


----------



## corlee1289

Vrisnem said:


> Saving it to your wish list will not notify you if/when it comes back in stock. You need to press this button (only shows while signed in):
> 
> View attachment 359925


Thank you! <3


----------



## Matt0106

Yeah, what @Vrisnem said! It's honestly such a small but important feature.


----------



## Feunard

Any news about preorders in Europe? There’s still nothing on Amazon. :/


----------



## Chris

Feunard said:


> Any news about preorders in Europe? There’s still nothing on Amazon. :/


It's the weekend so we are unlikely to hear anything new today.


----------



## TheDuke55

Nintendo really disappoints me. I don't really care, as I don't have a huge desire to get these, but they really should be more transparent and reach out to their community instead of slobbering on the scalpers.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo really disappoints me. I don't really care, as I don't have a huge desire to get these, but they really should be more transparent and reach out to their community instead of slobbering on the scalpers.


Don't blame Nintendo for Target's lack of communication, if you even want to call it that.


----------



## TheDuke55

tajikey said:


> Don't blame Nintendo for Target's lack of communication, if you even want to call it that.


Nintendo never prints enough of their stuff, whether it's cards or games. This happened with Fire Emblem Awakening and Pikmin 3 and a few other games. I remember these the most because I wanted them at the time and couldn't justify buying the games at $150+


----------



## Tindre

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo never prints enough of their stuff, whether it's cards or games. This happened with Fire Emblem Awakening and Pikmin 3 and a few other games. I remember these the most because I wanted them at the time and couldn't justify buying the games at $150+



Yeah, the fact that they put out a trailer highlighting these cards then not releasing them on the scale that fits with that is pretty aggrevating.. like I imagine the poor casuals that have kids that saw the trailer and want them and then they cant get them for them because theyre not hanging out on a forum like a hawk several times a day. Its so dumb..


----------



## TheDuke55

Tindre said:


> Yeah, the fact that they put out a trailer highlighting these cards then not releasing them on the scale that fits with that is pretty aggrevating.. like I imagine the poor casuals that have kids that saw the trailer and want them and then they cant get them for them because theyre not hanging out on a forum like a hawk several times a day. Its so dumb..


It's also messed up because this update will literally mean jack for most people because they won't or can't afford the scalped cards. They really should had done a physical and digital version of the Sanrio collection.


----------



## bebebese

TheDuke55 said:


> It's also messed up because this update will literally mean jack for most people because they won't or can't afford the scalped cards. They really should had done a physical and digital version of the Sanrio collection.


That's what I really don't get about all of this. Surely they know how many active users the game has from the update model itself (if not that then the island backup stuff) so why don't they print around that amount of cards? Maybe the license agreement with sanrio is expensive for them, but then why (presumably) renew it for NH?


----------



## TheDuke55

bebebese said:


> That's what I really don't get about all of this. Surely they know how many active users the game has from the update model itself (if not that then the island backup stuff) so why don't they print around that amount of cards? Maybe the license agreement with sanrio is expensive for them, but then why (presumably) renew it for NH?


It would make more sense to put the Sanrio's on the islands to hop for and also put them as potential campsite visitors. The cards would just be for those who want them right away. But they just see green.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo never prints enough of their stuff, whether it's cards or games. This happened with Fire Emblem Awakening and Pikmin 3 and a few other games. I remember these the most because I wanted them at the time and couldn't justify buying the games at $150+


But how do we even know how many they printed? We just need to step back from the ledge until 3/26. If there's a "shortage" at that point, then I think there's reason to be upset.

So many assumptions in this thread...


----------



## Valeris

tajikey said:


> But how do we even know how many they printed? We just need to step back from the ledge until 3/26. If there's a "shortage" at that point, then I think there's reason to be upset.
> 
> So many assumptions in this thread...


I think the assumptions aren't that far off. Nintendo takes a minimalist approach, it's their business model. It was revealed not long ago that they're finally upgrading their online servers after who knows how many years. Following that, Nintendo is more likely to offer less than risk printing too many. The inclusion of scalpers, who have proven to sell or have sold the Sanrio packs upwards of one-hundred dollars only makes obtaining said cards more difficult. If you don't make a concerted effort to get the cards on release day, you're probably not getting them through traditional means.


----------



## tajikey

Valeris said:


> I think the assumptions aren't that far off. Nintendo takes a minimalist approach, it's their business model. It was revealed not long ago that they're finally upgrading their online servers after who knows how many years. Following that, Nintendo is more likely to offer less than risk printing too many. The inclusion of scalpers, who have proven to sell or have sold the Sanrio packs upwards of one-hundred dollars only makes obtaining said cards more difficult. If you don't make a concerted effort to get the cards on release day, you're probably not getting them through traditional means.


But isn't that true for any popular item?


----------



## deirdresgf

this is literally a dream come true!! ive been hoping theyd come back in new horizons eventually since launch! i moved a lot of them into my town in new leaf and got all of them in pocket camp, and i was so sad when all i got were posters for scanning them in new horizons and now they’re really coming! as a huge sanrio fan, this is so exciting! chelsea coming home


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Tindre said:


> Yeah, the fact that they put out a trailer highlighting these cards then not releasing them on the scale that fits with that is pretty aggrevating.. like I imagine the poor casuals that have kids that saw the trailer and want them and then they cant get them for them because theyre not hanging out on a forum like a hawk several times a day. Its so dumb..





Valeris said:


> I think the assumptions aren't that far off. Nintendo takes a minimalist approach, it's their business model. It was revealed not long ago that they're finally upgrading their online servers after who knows how many years. Following that, Nintendo is more likely to offer less than risk printing too many. The inclusion of scalpers, who have proven to sell or have sold the Sanrio packs upwards of one-hundred dollars only makes obtaining said cards more difficult. If you don't make a concerted effort to get the cards on release day, you're probably not getting them through traditional means.



Personally if this goes how most are perceiving it, these kind of practices (which I have seen before in other games) is enough for me not to support Nintendo at all in the future after the Switch is done. I was thinking about doing that anyway because I don't like the direction they are going with their others games I really like. However I am really enjoying Animal Crossing and was considering maybe sticking around just for Animal Crossing in the future. But this, just adds to it.
Eventually consumers will get tired of it. If they were really that concerned about loss of making too many, then they should do it as a digital thing, or maybe they could just sell the cards directly off the Nintendo store...I'd imagine they would have better control and prediction of sales and stock that way.
Or maybe I am just a pessimistic blob lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It's only the 7th guys let's not stress too much right?


----------



## Plainbluetees

I wish Nintendo would have offered them at more retailers in America. GameStop? Best Buy? Heck, even Amazon.


----------



## CodyMKW

I'm getting Marty on my island and first thing I'll do when I walk in his house is using Sit Down reaction on the butt rug....


----------



## KimvW

For my fellow Dutchies: it appears that you can now pre-order the cards again at Gamemania!






						Welkom bij Game Mania
					

Game Mania, de winkel met de grootste keuze aan games, spelconsoles, accessoires & merchandise in de Benelux.




					www.gamemania.nl


----------



## tajikey

KimvW said:


> For my fellow Dutchies: it appears that you can now pre-order the cards again at Gamemania!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welkom bij Game Mania
> 
> 
> Game Mania, de winkel met de grootste keuze aan games, spelconsoles, accessoires & merchandise in de Benelux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gamemania.nl


Here's the direct link:








						Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration-pakket (6 amiibo kaarten)
					

Nodig nieuwe bewoners uit om naar je eiland te komen en koop unieke voorwerpen in Sanrio-stijl met deze speciale amiibo-kaarten! Alle zes de amiibo-kaarten zit




					www.gamemania.nl
				




Looks like they have a release of 4/15.


----------



## Sara?

Plainbluetees said:


> I wish Nintendo would have offered them at more retailers in America. GameStop? Best Buy? Heck, even Amazon.



Same for Europe, i have no idea where to get them


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> Same for Europe, i have no idea where to get them


The first post in this thread is regularly updated as preorders go live. Keep an eye on this thread and you'll find out when they become available.


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> The first post in this thread is regularly updated as preorders go live. Keep an eye on this thread and you'll find out when they become available.



Yeah, I did see that, very neatly pilled , I still dont know how to get them here in spain or more precisely from where to be honest but i guess i can get the objects from pp who do get the chance to get the cards. Thanks for your comment


----------



## Burumun

Sara? said:


> Same for Europe, i have no idea where to get them


Besides checking here, find out where they were sold last time and check there. I got mine from Amazon DE, and I know MediaMarkt(/Saturn) have pages for the cards (and reviews), so I assume they had them last time.


----------



## Mu~

Burumun said:


> Besides checking here, find out where they were sold last time and check there. I got mine from Amazon DE, and I know MediaMarkt(/Saturn) have pages for the cards (and reviews), so I assume they had them last time.


Mediamarkt in Spain doesn't have them, but ty for the info about Germany, I could try buying them there if they ship here.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

tajikey said:


> Here's the direct link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration-pakket (6 amiibo kaarten)
> 
> 
> Nodig nieuwe bewoners uit om naar je eiland te komen en koop unieke voorwerpen in Sanrio-stijl met deze speciale amiibo-kaarten! Alle zes de amiibo-kaarten zit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gamemania.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they have a release of 4/15.


So happy they aren't sold out yet!


----------



## Petra66

Thank you very much!, the pre order has finally been succesful at game mania!


----------



## AC.Newbie

If anyone buys more than 1 pack and wants to sell them I'll buy for $10

Edit: screw it, make it $12. That way I am also paying for your pack as well.


----------



## Tiffany

can someone give me some info on the game mania site please? i'm in us and i would like to know what the price comes to in us dollars with shipping. also how long does it take to ship? thanks


----------



## AgentCP

Tiffany said:


> can someone give me some info on the game mania site please? i'm in us and i would like to know what the price comes to in us dollars with shipping. also how long does it take to ship? thanks



I think someone already mentioned they don't do international shipping. There's a direct link in one of the earlier posts and if you use chrome, you can just translate the whole page to English.


----------



## Tiffany

AgentCP said:


> I think someone already mentioned they don't do international shipping. There's a direct link in one of the earlier posts and if you use chrome, you can just translate the whole page to English.


i just did thanks. i dont think i wouldve ordered from them anyway. i dont want the getting stuck in customs, i work for the post office and i can tell you that customs can hold anything for as long as they want for any reason.


----------



## AgentCP

Tiffany said:


> i just did thanks. i dont think i wouldve ordered from them anyway. i dont want the getting stuck in customs, i work for the post office and i can tell you that customs can hold anything for as long as they want for any reason.



I wouldn't worry ordering cards off overseas stores. I've ordered amiibo cards off Japanese Amazon many times and i never experienced problems with customs. Everything always arrived within 4-5 days safely.


----------



## zumhaus

AgentCP said:


> I wouldn't worry ordering cards off overseas stores. I've ordered amiibo cards off Japanese Amazon many times and i never experienced problems with customs. Everything always arrived within 4-5 days safely.


Though I believe Amazon Japan tends to ship their things to the USA via DHL (Oops, I almost wrote DAL! )
but AFAIK that's a separate shipping service with different customs protocol.

But USPS (if that's the 'post office' @Tiffany was referring to) may sometimes hold onto parcels in customs for indeterminate periods of time, so I can see where that would be a concern. 
I think it usually takes longer for international parcels to move through USPS versus DHL, too.
(I'm not an expert, I could be wrong on some of this! )


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Mediamarkt in Spain doesn't have them, but ty for the info about Germany, I could try buying them there if they ship here.


They don't, unfortunately. At least for D/A/CH, they only ship to the country the site's based in.


----------



## KittenNoir

Are we able to start playing straight away on the 26th ?


----------



## heaven.

KittenNoir said:


> Are we able to start playing straight away on the 26th ?


yes, the update itself is happening on march 18th.


----------



## AccfSally

I wonder how obtaining the furniture would be like. I hope it doesn't involved moving another villager out, to move in the Sanrio villager.


----------



## Tiffany

zumhaus said:


> Though I believe Amazon Japan tends to ship their things to the USA via DHL (Oops, I almost wrote DAL! )
> but AFAIK that's a separate shipping service with different customs protocol.
> 
> But USPS (if that's the 'post office' @Tiffany was referring to) may sometimes hold onto parcels in customs for indeterminate periods of time, so I can see where that would be a concern.
> I think it usually takes longer for international parcels to move through USPS versus DHL, too.
> (I'm not an expert, I could be wrong on some of this! )


yes usps is what i meant but customs is a separate thing and we have no control or say over how long they hold things.


----------



## Mu~

ATTENTION PEOPLE FROM SPAIN:
You can preorder the cards here!!!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Gonna keep following this thread for when the UK release the cards


----------



## Chris

Mu~ said:


> ATTENTION PEOPLE FROM SPAIN:
> You can preorder the cards here!!!


Added this to the OP. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tajikey

Mu~ said:


> ATTENTION PEOPLE FROM SPAIN:
> You can preorder the cards here!!!


Looks like they're out of stock already.


----------



## Burumun

Saturn Germany has a pick-up option now (still no delivery). It wasn't available in either of the areas I checked, so not sure if it's actually available anywhere yet, but it might be worth it to look. MediaMarkt D/A/CH still doesn't have any options, though.


----------



## Mu~

tajikey said:


> Looks like they're out of stock already.


It says they'll restock at the end of march, but people are still able to preorder.


----------



## tajikey

Mu~ said:


> It says they'll restock at the end of march, but people are still able to preorder.


Gotcha. I couldn't find the button to do it, so figured they were gone already. My error.


----------



## Chris

Burumun said:


> Saturn Germany has a pick-up option now (still no delivery). It wasn't available in either of the areas I checked, so not sure if it's actually available anywhere yet, but it might be worth it to look. MediaMarkt D/A/CH still doesn't have any options, though.


Thank you for sharing this! It has been added to the OP.


----------



## Valeris

Thanks for the information updates. Still looks like nada as far as the States go, unfortunately.


----------



## Reptile

I wonder if Austria will even get them :/ We're not the biggest country and as far as I know we don't really have a hype going on for ACNH anymore:/


----------



## Chris

Reptile said:


> I wonder if Austria will even get them :/ We're not the biggest country and as far as I know we don't really have a hype going on for ACNH anymore:/


They were available in Austria during the first print in 2016, and Austrian retailers are keeping up with other March 2021 amiibo releases, so it would be weirder for them _not_ to receive any stock!


----------



## Burumun

Reptile said:


> I wonder if Austria will even get them :/ We're not the biggest country and as far as I know we don't really have a hype going on for ACNH anymore:/


I'm also in Austria, and got mine from Amazon last time without issue. MediaMarkt here has a page for them with reviews from the last run, and it looks like Saturn Germany is getting them, so it looks good so far.


----------



## AgentCP

Everyone from almost everywhere else already getting preorders while Americans will prolly need to run or race to Target on release day 

Love it! Lol


----------



## Mo Notony

I have the cards already from a few years ago. What I don't understand is:  Can I get them all in if I want to? One right after the other? Do I need to have a camper at the campsite first? Or can I just scan them in whenever I want?


----------



## Sheydra

Oh just found out my wonderful hubby ordered me the set and I should get them end of the week. So their not only the characters but the furniture?


----------



## Tiffany

are all six cards in a pack? i saw a listing on amazon that said 2 cards and 1 sticker per pack.


----------



## KayDee

Tiffany said:


> are all six cards in a pack? i saw a listing on amazon that said 2 cards and 1 sticker per pack.


That’s the old version. It should have all 6.


----------



## Chris

Tiffany said:


> are all six cards in a pack? i saw a listing on amazon that said 2 cards and 1 sticker per pack.


That sounds like a third party listing. The official packs contain all six Sanrio cards.


----------



## Tiffany

thanks


----------



## AgentCP

Tiffany said:


> are all six cards in a pack? i saw a listing on amazon that said 2 cards and 1 sticker per pack.



Japanese packs have 2 random cards and a sticker. EU/NA have all 6 in a pack. Perhaps you were looking at listing for Japanese packs?


----------



## Sheydra

Yeah 3rd party but all 6 cards,says they work they same so if they do I’m happy.


----------



## Burumun

Mo Notony said:


> I have the cards already from a few years ago. What I don't understand is:  Can I get them all in if I want to? One right after the other? Do I need to have a camper at the campsite first? Or can I just scan them in whenever I want?


Should be the same rules as for other amiibo campers. Haven't done it myself, but from what I understand, you'll need to have an _empty_ campsite, then scan the amiibo and fulfill their request to have an item crafted (if you don't have the recipe, they'll give it to you). Do that three times, and you'll be able to move them in. And same as with other amiibo campers, there shouldn't be a limit on how many of them you can have on your island at the same time.


----------



## Matt0106

Tiffany said:


> are all six cards in a pack? i saw a listing on amazon that said 2 cards and 1 sticker per pack.


I know for most places it's all 6 cards (Thank goodness), but for Japan I think it was only one. Sort of how like in Japan, the regular series packs would come with 3 cards, meanwhile in North America they came with 6 cards.


----------



## Fye

Really hoping more retailers start offering the amiibo card packs for sale or preorder since I hope to use multiples of chai and toby's furniture around my island and trading for them will probably be a pain and pretty difficult since it's limited to users who have the cards


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> I know for most places it's all 6 cards (Thank goodness), but for Japan I think it was only one. Sort of how like in Japan, the regular series packs would come with 3 cards, meanwhile in North America they came with 6 cards.


'Merica, the land of gluttony and excess!

Signed,
'Merican


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AgentCP said:


> Everyone from almost everywhere else already getting preorders while Americans will prolly need to run or race to Target on release day
> 
> Love it! Lol


I love it so much  omg I love being left with only one option which really means zero options since I'll most likely be busy and can't drive myself to Target


----------



## Sheep Villager

Fye said:


> Really hoping more retailers start offering the amiibo card packs for sale or preorder since I hope to use multiples of chai and toby's furniture around my island and trading for them will probably be a pain and pretty difficult since it's limited to users who have the cards



I feel optimistic that people on TBT won't overcharge for the furniture.
In general if the items are re-orderable I doubt they will go for over 5 tbt a pop here.

Of course this is just me assuming things based on my stay on this forum so far.

Love this community.   ​


----------



## Nefarious

Sheep Villager said:


> I feel optimistic that people on TBT won't overcharge for the furniture.
> In general if the items are re-orderable I doubt they will go for over 5 tbt a pop here.
> 
> Of course this is just me assuming things based on my stay on this forum so far.
> 
> Love this community.  ​



For sure. If I do end up having access to the furniture. They'll cost the same as any other reorderable I offer, no more than 1-2 tbt a pop.


----------



## Fye

Sheep Villager said:


> I feel optimistic that people on TBT won't overcharge for the furniture.
> In general if the items are re-orderable I doubt they will go for over 5 tbt a pop here.​


that's true! I personally want to have a source of the items easily accessible in case I randomly decide I need three more tables in my cafe area or need some more of the cute frog lily pad table things near my rivers  but I agree - if I can't get the cards myself I'm definitely coming to belltree to get the furniture I want


----------



## Tindre

Matt0106 said:


> I know for most places it's all 6 cards (Thank goodness), but for Japan I think it was only one. Sort of how like in Japan, the regular series packs would come with 3 cards, meanwhile in North America they came with 6 cards.



Just have to point out, again because im super bitter about it, that in Europe card packs are 10 dollars and contain 3 cards (of which one is an npc). While the us has card packs at 6 dollars with 6 cards (one of these is npc) its so unfair.. I wish I could buy more cards but at 5 dollars a card its just so heartwrenching to unwrap villagers I dont care about at all...  the sanrio cards are around 12$ here but at least you get 6 of them ...


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I love it so much  omg I love being left with only one option which really means zero options since I'll most likely be busy and can't drive myself to Target


I'm looking forward to it, actually! It'll be a bit out of my way, but I'll be outside of Target before going to work, then get to work roughly 30 minutes late because of FOMO.


----------



## Matt0106

Tindre said:


> Just have to point out, again because im super bitter about it, that in Europe card packs are 10 dollars and contain 3 cards (of which one is an npc). While the us has card packs at 6 dollars with 6 cards (one of these is npc) its so unfair.. I wish I could buy more cards but at 5 dollars a card its just so heartwrenching to unwrap villagers I dont care about at all...  the sanrio cards are around 12$ here but at least you get 6 of them ...


Yeah I never quite understood making the packs only three cards; you get barely anything in those packs. And for 10$ too? Nintendo should really change that


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I'm looking forward to it, actually! It'll be a bit out of my way, but I'll be outside of Target before going to work, then get to work roughly 30 minutes late because of FOMO.


Maaaan I couldn't do that,, FOMO can't beat me LOL


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> Maaaan I couldn't do that,, FOMO can't beat me LOL


I've got us both covered, because I am weeeaaaakkkkk.


----------



## John Wick

Still missing out in Australia.


----------



## Tiffany

i really wish gamestop was selling them cause they always do preorders. i guess target doesnt want to be bothered. target in my area opens at 8 so ill just have to leave early and stop on my way to work.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> Still missing out in Australia.


Aw I'm sorry. I hope Australia gets the cards if not, if I manage to get them I can give you the items if you want !


----------



## Rika092

Sheep Villager said:


> I feel optimistic that people on TBT won't overcharge for the furniture.
> In general if the items are re-orderable I doubt they will go for over 5 tbt a pop here.
> 
> Of course this is just me assuming things based on my stay on this forum so far.
> 
> Love this community.  ​


 wait are the furnitures tied to the cards? So far all the amiibo cards only serve one function which is to summon the villagers, but not the furnitures. Do we know for sure the Sanrio cards work differently? I always just assume the furnitures would be released separately like how we got the Mario furnitures...


----------



## Matt0106

Rika092 said:


> wait are the furnitures tied to the cards? So far all the amiibo cards only serve one function which is to summon the villagers, but not the furnitures. Do we know for sure the Sanrio cards work differently? I always just assume the furnitures would be released separately like how we got the Mario furnitures...


Well it was the same in NL; the regular amiibo cards would be for the villager only, while RV and amiibo-exclusives would be for villagers and furniture. Obviously the RV cards changed since they were added to the regular roster of villagers. Meanwhile, amiibo characters are exclusive to amiibo, so I could see Nintendo making it so that you can only get them via the cards. 

But of course, we'll have to wait and see once we have them


----------



## Plainbluetees

**US UPDATE!**





__





						Amiibo : Target
					

Shop Target for amiibo you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.




					www.target.com
				




I don’t think target is doing preorders. This is the photo that pops up when you search “amiibo” on their website -


The image is just an image, doesn’t link to anything.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plainbluetees said:


> **US UPDATE!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amiibo : Target
> 
> 
> Shop Target for amiibo you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think target is doing preorders. This is the photo that pops up when you search “amiibo” on their website -
> 
> 
> The image is just an image, doesn’t link to anything.
> 
> View attachment 360562


So children are basically screwed


----------



## tajikey

Plainbluetees said:


> **US UPDATE!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amiibo : Target
> 
> 
> Shop Target for amiibo you will love at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup plus free shipping on orders $35+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think target is doing preorders. This is the photo that pops up when you search “amiibo” on their website -
> 
> 
> The image is just an image, doesn’t link to anything.
> 
> View attachment 360562


The banner has been there since Nintendo announced Target as the US retail vendor. I've been refreshing the page every 30-ish minutes since the news hit.


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> Aw I'm sorry. I hope Australia gets the cards if not, if I manage to get them I can give you the items if you want !


Australia sold out, and I already have a fan made set, and a legit Etoile.

I wanted the real set.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> Australia sold out, and I already have a fan made set, and a legit Etoile.
> 
> I wanted the real set.


Gosh that sucks. America ain't doin well either. No preorders in site


----------



## Reptile

Burumun said:


> I'm also in Austria, and got mine from Amazon last time without issue. MediaMarkt here has a page for them with reviews from the last run, and it looks like Saturn Germany is getting them, so it looks good so far.



Omg Ich hoffe  *cries*, my previous plan was Amazon or Gamestop but I guess I'll keep an eye out on the Mediamarkt/Saturn sites 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 10, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> They were available in Austria during the first print in 2016, and Austrian retailers are keeping up with other March 2021 amiibo releases, so it would be weirder for them _not_ to receive any stock!


Thanks for the reassurance people! Now to just hope I'm fast enough to get some haha, and sorry for the double post, i forgot how to quote multiple things


----------



## Mo Notony

Burumun said:


> Should be the same rules as for other amiibo campers. Haven't done it myself, but from what I understand, you'll need to have an _empty_ campsite, then scan the amiibo and fulfill their request to have an item crafted (if you don't have the recipe, they'll give it to you). Do that three times, and you'll be able to move them in. And same as with other amiibo campers, there shouldn't be a limit on how many of them you can have on your island at the same time.


Thanks! I'll try it ASAP!


----------



## John Wick

I just got an email from EB Games.

They tried to secure more stock from nintendo, and nintendo said NO.


NO is exactly what I'll be saying to nintendo when they ask me to renew my subscription.

I won't be purchasing anything from nintendo, or anything further to do with AC.

This is the last straw.

Money hungry, devious little people.
They can shove those cards.


----------



## Chris

Had to remove several posts in this thread. Reminder that asking or sharing where to buy illegal amiibo cards is not permitted on TBT. Thank you.


----------



## Burumun

Saturn took down the in-store pickup option for the cards.


----------



## John Wick

I'm sure folks know how to google.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I have Etoile and Marty’s amiibo cards already. I bought them in 2016. I just bought Toby’s for his items. Heck, I might move him in and move out one of my normals.  Normal villagers are boring in this game.

I kinda wish it was like the Mario items and you could just buy the items on the Nook Stop on the 18th. But I’m guessing you need to scan the cards and THEN you can buy them on the Nook Stop. The items are behind a paywall i.e the cards.

P.S Mods sorry for making a topic about this already. I didn’t see this one, my bad.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

John Wick said:


> I just got an email from EB Games.
> 
> They tried to secure more stock from nintendo, and nintendo said NO.
> 
> 
> NO is exactly what I'll be saying to nintendo when they ask me to renew my subscription.
> 
> I won't be purchasing anything from nintendo, or anything further to do with AC.
> 
> This is the last straw.
> 
> Money hungry, devious little people.
> They can shove those cards.


and... that is why I have been seriously thinking about my future with nintendo because of things (multiple) like that. _and steam exists that nintendo tries to compete with._
Sorry to hear about that email


----------



## kemdi

Honestly Nintendo just...doesnt know how to read a room. Going super conservative on AC amiibo stock this time around because of a bad experience...Sure, ac amiibo stuff didnt do so well the first time they were released. But really, a spinoff game and a bad excuse Mario party clone aren't exactly going to get people excited for amiibos. Smash amiibo stuff are popular because it was done right. AC amiibo, much like Smash, should have been introduced with a mainline game, like NH. Now they're super skeptical with Sanrio stocks because they want to be cautious they dont over print and undersell like they did last time...even though NH had almost outsold all the other main AC games combined.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

kemdi said:


> Honestly Nintendo just...doesnt know how to read a room. Going super conservative on AC amiibo stock this time around because of a bad experience...Sure, ac amiibo stuff didnt do so well the first time they were released. But really, a spinoff game and a bad excuse Mario party clone aren't exactly going to get people excited for amiibos. Smash amiibo stuff are popular because it was done right. AC amiibo, much like Smash, should have been introduced with a mainline game, like NH. Now they're super skeptical with Sanrio stocks because they want to be cautious they dont over print and undersell like they did last time...even though NH had almost outsold all the other main AC games combined.


Well I kinda wonder if this is more about the Nintendo Online thing than being afraid of making too much stock. Like, New Horizons had a TON of sales, and plenty of people are still having to spend time at home. I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt to Nintendo about being afraid of making too much stock, but if what EB games said is true, it makes me think it is about the Nintendo Online.
I mean, a request from people wanting to give money for more product being told no does not make any business sense otherwise.

With the Sanrio Amiibos being available to some people but not others even though they want them, they will have to trade for them. Amiibo is a one time purchase of $6 dollars vs $30 for a year sub. You can even say $36 if a person does both because they could trade for in game profit or just to have an easier time in game or to just share what they got with their friends.
I mean, considering the dream addresses, and custom designs, I would find it odd for an animal crossing player not to have nintendo online anyway but, the amiibo furniture does support the idea of getting a subscription.


----------



## tajikey

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Well I kinda wonder if this is more about the Nintendo Online thing than being afraid of making too much stock. Like, New Horizons had a TON of sales, and plenty of people are still having to spend time at home. I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt to Nintendo about being afraid of making too much stock, but if what EB games said is true, it makes me think it is about the Nintendo Online.
> I mean, a request from people wanting to give money for more product being told no does not make any business sense otherwise.
> 
> With the Sanrio Amiibos being available to some people but not others even though they want them, they will have to trade for them. Amiibo is a one time purchase of $6 dollars vs $30 for a year sub. You can even say $36 if a person does both because they could trade for in game profit or just to have an easier time in game or to just share what they got with their friends.
> I mean, considering the dream addresses, and custom designs, I would find it odd for an animal crossing player not to have nintendo online anyway but, the amiibo furniture does support the idea of getting a subscription.


I've seen plenty of people complain about having to have Nintendo Online just to get other Nook Miles variations. At the end of the day, 100% of players won't be satisfied, and it's the ones who aren't that make the loudest noises.

I'll keep refreshing the Target to page to see if they will take pre-orders, but I'm starting to believe they will not, leaving people to wait until the day of to either drive to the store, or purchase online to pick up in store or ship to home. Either way, I will do my darndest to acquire at least one pack for myself, then a few for folks here that may miss out.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Well I kinda wonder if this is more about the Nintendo Online thing than being afraid of making too much stock. Like, New Horizons had a TON of sales, and plenty of people are still having to spend time at home. I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt to Nintendo about being afraid of making too much stock, but if what EB games said is true, it makes me think it is about the Nintendo Online.
> I mean, a request from people wanting to give money for more product being told no does not make any business sense otherwise.
> 
> With the Sanrio Amiibos being available to some people but not others even though they want them, they will have to trade for them. Amiibo is a one time purchase of $6 dollars vs $30 for a year sub. You can even say $36 if a person does both because they could trade for in game profit or just to have an easier time in game or to just share what they got with their friends.
> I mean, considering the dream addresses, and custom designs, I would find it odd for an animal crossing player not to have nintendo online anyway but, the amiibo furniture does support the idea of getting a subscription.


I’m been thinking about this and think your right about it being tied to Nintendo Subscriptions. They really want to push online trading which to me is crazy. Most people would rather get items themselves then be forced to trade for them. If they really wanted to push people to  play online why not just bring back mini games and Tortimers  island.  It would give people more of a reason to play online for more then just a few minutes.


----------



## Bcat

Ugh. I ordered what I thought was a set of the official cards on eBay only to find that they’re actually homemade once they got here. Pretty sure the seller changed the description to specify that they were homemade AFTER I bought them. Someone is getting a crappy review


----------



## Mu~

Bcat said:


> Ugh. I ordered what I thought was a set of the official cards on eBay only to find that they’re actually homemade once they got here. Pretty sure the seller changed the description to specify that they were homemade AFTER I bought them. Someone is getting a crappy review


Report them too.


----------



## kemdi

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Well I kinda wonder if this is more about the Nintendo Online thing than being afraid of making too much stock. Like, New Horizons had a TON of sales, and plenty of people are still having to spend time at home. I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt to Nintendo about being afraid of making too much stock, but if what EB games said is true, it makes me think it is about the Nintendo Online.
> I mean, a request from people wanting to give money for more product being told no does not make any business sense otherwise.
> 
> With the Sanrio Amiibos being available to some people but not others even though they want them, they will have to trade for them. Amiibo is a one time purchase of $6 dollars vs $30 for a year sub. You can even say $36 if a person does both because they could trade for in game profit or just to have an easier time in game or to just share what they got with their friends.
> I mean, considering the dream addresses, and custom designs, I would find it odd for an animal crossing player not to have nintendo online anyway but, the amiibo furniture does support the idea of getting a subscription.


But Nintendo began cutting back on all ac amiibo stock well before nintendo online was even a thing. I dont think its realized just how badly the ac amiibo line did when it was first introduced back in 2015. Like, just talking from my own experience from back then, I was able to get complete sets of authentic Japanese boosters of series 2 and 3 wholesale for buy one set half-price, get the second for free. That's how terrible it was doing. Nintendo overprinted a ton of cards and amiibo figures, but because they only worked with HHD and Amiibo Festival at first, almost nobody wanted them, unless you were like a super fan of Animal Crossing. The AC amiibo stuff only started to get fan recognition when they became compatible with New Leaf along with the Welcome Amiibo update for NL, but by then it was already too late, and New Leaf was already 4 years old by then, so a lot of what would have been the core audience had already moved on from the game. Nintendo cut their losses relatively early, with the Welcome Amiibo line of AC cards stopping production very early. They were out for I think, like 3 or 4 months before they stopped production, making them the rarest set of the AC amiibo line, at least for now.

Retailers at the time were trying to dump stocks of the cards with extremely heavy discounts on buying them because they weren't selling. Just speaking personally, that's how I was able to complete all the AC amiibo sets because they were so cheap and easy to get. And by the time they did start to sell somewhat decently with the WA update for NL it was pretty meh, because NL was already relatively old by then. Not sure, but I think if you look online for like an AC amiibo figurine of any character, you can still find some places selling them for  $5 USD, whereas Smash amiibo stuff rarely ever drops below $15 USD. AC amiibo at the time, were literally the bottom of the barrel for all the amiibo lines, esp. compared to Smash.

Now NH is selling like hotcakes and Nintendo is still on the conservative side of AC amiibo, which is understandable, because they miscalculated the first time and lost a lot of money. I'm not saying they have to increase production by 10000%, I'm jsut saying that unlike the first time, they actually have an active and interested audience for AC amiibo. NH is the most recent game, and it's technically not even a year old. It's popular, everyone is still talking about it. Unlike the first time, with HHD or Amiibo Festival, or 4+ year old New Leaf, they have an active and interested audience. And while I get why they're hesitant, they should at least try to make some reasonable changes to reflect that.


----------



## Mu~

kemdi said:


> But Nintendo began cutting back on all ac amiibo stock well before nintendo online was even a thing. I dont think its realized just how badly the ac amiibo line did when it was first introduced back in 2015. Like, just talking from my own experience from back then, I was able to get complete sets of authentic Japanese boosters of series 2 and 3 wholesale for buy one set half-price, get the second for free. That's how terrible it was doing. Nintendo overprinted a ton of cards and amiibo figures, but because they only worked with HHD and Amiibo Festival at first, almost nobody wanted them, unless you were like a super fan of Animal Crossing. The AC amiibo stuff only started to get fan recognition when they became compatible with New Leaf along with the Welcome Amiibo update for NL, but by then it was already too late, and New Leaf was already 4 years old by then, so a lot of what would have been the core audience had already moved on from the game. Nintendo cut their losses relatively early, with the Welcome Amiibo line of AC cards stopping production very early. They were out for I think, like 3 or 4 months before they stopped production, making them the rarest set of the AC amiibo line, at least for now.
> 
> Retailers at the time were trying to dump stocks of the cards with extremely heavy discounts on buying them because they weren't selling. Just speaking personally, that's how I was able to complete all the AC amiibo sets because they were so cheap and easy to get. And by the time they did start to sell somewhat decently with the WA update for NL it was pretty meh, because NL was already relatively old by then. Not sure, but I think if you look online for like an AC amiibo figurine of any character, you can still find some places selling them for  $5 USD, whereas Smash amiibo stuff rarely ever drops below $15 USD. AC amiibo at the time, were literally the bottom of the barrel for all the amiibo lines, esp. compared to Smash.
> 
> Now NH is selling like hotcakes and Nintendo is still on the conservative side of AC amiibo, which is understandable, because they miscalculated the first time and lost a lot of money. I'm not saying they have to increase production by 10000%, I'm jsut saying that unlike the first time, they actually have an active and interested audience for AC amiibo. NH is the most recent game, and it's technically not even a year old. It's popular, everyone is still talking about it. Unlike the first time, with HHD or Amiibo Festival, or 4+ year old New Leaf, they have an active and interested audience. And while I get why they're hesitant, they should at least try to make some reasonable changes to reflect that.


They could just let people preorder for like 10 days and then close the preorder. Then print enough for everyone who reserved.


----------



## tajikey

Bcat said:


> Ugh. I ordered what I thought was a set of the official cards on eBay only to find that they’re actually homemade once they got here. Pretty sure the seller changed the description to specify that they were homemade AFTER I bought them. Someone is getting a crappy review


You should have the option to select "Item Not as Described." They'll get dinged as a seller, and you should get your money back. eBay has a great consumer protection policy.



Mu~ said:


> They could just let people preorder for like 10 days and then close the preorder. Then print enough for everyone who reserved.


How do you coordinate this, though? Nintendo isn't interested in shipping individual packs to those that pre-ordered. The only way Nintendo could do this is the way that they are. As consumers, we have no idea, none, how many packs they plan on distributing. No sense in offering different ideas when we don't know if the first one didn't work.


----------



## CylieDanny

I don't plan on getting the villagers, but I wanna visit an island that has them just to meet them. My favorite is Chelsea,  but I still wouldn't get her. 

But would like to maybe meet them to at least see them.


----------



## Silkfawn

I don't know if this has been answered, but since the update is going to be on the 18th, can those who have the amiibos get the villagers/items on that date instead of on the 26th?


----------



## tajikey

Silkfawn said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but since the update is going to be on the 18th, can those who have the amiibos get the villagers/items on that date instead of on the 26th?


As long as Nintendo doesn't date/time lock the characters, then yes, I don't see why not.


----------



## bebebese

tajikey said:


> As long as Nintendo doesn't date/time lock the characters, then yes, I don't see why not.


I was getting myself through the week by telling myself I could use the cards on the 18th, hadn't considered this lmao it would be so nintendo of them to time lock it like everything else  let's hope we haven't jinxed it


----------



## Chris

The standard work day is over for half of the world so I doubt we'll be hearing anything new before Monday. Fingers-crossed for more preorders going up next week!


----------



## John Wick

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Well I kinda wonder if this is more about the Nintendo Online thing than being afraid of making too much stock. Like, New Horizons had a TON of sales, and plenty of people are still having to spend time at home. I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt to Nintendo about being afraid of making too much stock, but if what EB games said is true, it makes me think it is about the Nintendo Online.
> I mean, a request from people wanting to give money for more product being told no does not make any business sense otherwise.
> 
> With the Sanrio Amiibos being available to some people but not others even though they want them, they will have to trade for them. Amiibo is a one time purchase of $6 dollars vs $30 for a year sub. You can even say $36 if a person does both because they could trade for in game profit or just to have an easier time in game or to just share what they got with their friends.
> I mean, considering the dream addresses, and custom designs, I would find it odd for an animal crossing player not to have nintendo online anyway but, the amiibo furniture does support the idea of getting a subscription.


This is exactly what I posted about a week ago.

I said it was a new kind of evil, the false scarcity of the cards, forcing people to pay $30 a year for nintendo online to trade for the Sanrio items.

It's greed.

Pure and simple.

They told my game store who told them the online stock sold out in Australia in less than two weeks, and so many people called because they missed out and wanted a restock, that they weren't going to get that restock that EB Games tried to secure.

They gave a flat out NO to a game store.


----------



## TheDuke55

Things like this are the reason I hate scalpers.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I can't believe I'm going I spend the day before my birthday going to target after target trying to find these things. ugh.


----------



## Moritz

tiffanistarr said:


> I can't believe I'm going I spend the day before my birthday going to target after target trying to find these things. ugh.


You might not tbf
You might walk in the door, pick up a pack and walk straight out without any hassle (I suppose and pay for them too)


----------



## tiffanistarr

Moritz said:


> You might not tbf
> You might walk in the door, pick up a pack and walk straight out without any hassle (I suppose and pay for them too)


lmao, I just snatch and run! no of course I'd pay. Hopefully not! I can never find AC stuff in my closest targets so I hope I won't have to run around at all, but I guess the day could be worse right? I kinda want to wait and try getting them online or even pick up because ya know the covid of it all


----------



## Chris

Yes, please pay for products! We don't want to get into trouble for encouraging shoplifting.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, please pay for products! We don't want to get into trouble for encouraging shoplifting.



as they're slapping on the cuffs

“but TBT told me!!!” 

I guess I'll pay lol just for you guys!


----------



## Moritz

I did want marty for my island but if I'm being totally honest with myself, now that the hype for this update has died down, I think I want egbert more.

At least its only a few days away so I'll hold off on my final decision until I see him in my campsite. But yeah, kind of a shame


----------



## TheDuke55

tiffanistarr said:


> as they're slapping on the cuffs
> 
> “but TBT told me!!!”
> 
> I guess I'll pay lol just for you guys!


Just tell them Vrisnem is the mastermind.


----------



## Baroque

Question: So the characters themselves are gonna be added on the 18th, apparently? But do we have a specific hour when the update kicks in? I’m a very early riser and I typically do chore stuff in AC in the morning. So will the characters be available in the morning of the 18th or will the update be later that day or even that night...?


----------



## McRibbie

Baroque said:


> Question: So the characters themselves are gonna be added on the 18th, apparently? But do we have a specific hour when the update kicks in? I’m a very early riser and I typically do chore stuff in AC in the morning. So will the characters be available in the morning of the 18th or will the update be later that day or even that night...?


The updates drop 10am JST, so it depends on where you are in the world. I’m lucky in that when I wake up in the morning, the update’s come out overnight!


----------



## John Wick

At this point, I don't even want the Sanrio items.

They'd only remain unused in storage like the rest of the junk.


----------



## VanitasFan26

John Wick said:


> At this point, I don't even want the Sanrio items.
> 
> They'd only remain unused in storage like the rest of the junk.


Thats the same feeling I had when I saw them. I just think "meh its just more new items. Sure the villagers are unique but they will talk the same way as any other villager". Don't mean to be negative but thats the thought in my mind when I saw the update trailer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I don't get this update. Why have it on the 18th if most people can't get cards until the 26th? (If they're lucky). Release the update on the day the content will be able to be bought. Wait this actually paid DLC what happened to *FREE *DLC? Nintendo what are you doing??


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> I don't get this update. Why have it on the 18th if most people can't get cards until the 26th? (If they're lucky). Release the update on the day the content will be able to be bought. Wait this actually paid DLC what happened to *FREE *DLC? Nintendo what are you doing??


It's only paid DLC if you care about the Sanrio stuff. Otherwise, the update is 100% gratis.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> It's only paid DLC if you care about the Sanrio stuff. Otherwise, the update is 100% gratis.


But isn't this update all Saniro? Feels like paid promotion..


----------



## Licorice

Milky star said:


> I don't get this update. Why have it on the 18th if most people can't get cards until the 26th? (If they're lucky). Release the update on the day the content will be able to be bought. Wait this actually paid DLC what happened to *FREE *DLC? Nintendo what are you doing??


It doesn’t really bother me because the sanrio stuff wasn’t free in acnl either. At least in acnh the welcome amiibo villagers are obtainable without buying cards unlike before.


----------



## Moritz

Milky star said:


> I don't get this update. Why have it on the 18th if most people can't get cards until the 26th? (If they're lucky). Release the update on the day the content will be able to be bought. Wait this actually paid DLC what happened to *FREE *DLC? Nintendo what are you doing??


If anything the cards should be released earlier.
No need to punish those who already own the cards by delaying the release of the update


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Licorice said:


> It doesn’t really bother me because the sanrio stuff wasn’t free in acnl either. At least in acnh the welcome amiibo villagers are obtainable without buying cards unlike before.


While that's true this only applies to people who have the cards before this. For people like me I have to _pay _for the carda to enjoy this update. I don't even know if I'll even get cards. This update will leave a lot of people out..


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> While that's true this only applies to people who have the cards before this. For people like me I have to _pay _for the carda to enjoy this update. I don't even know if I'll even get cards. This update will leave a lot of people out..


I've got a fan made set, and a legit Etoile.

I have no problem getting and giving the items to whoever wants them, for free.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Moritz said:


> If anything the cards should be released earlier.
> No need to punish those who already own the cards by delaying the release of the update


The cards should be released earlier or the update later but, not having each thing released on two different days. Such a dumb move.


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> While that's true this only applies to people who have the cards before this. For people like me I have to _pay _for the carda to enjoy this update. I don't even know if I'll even get cards. This update will leave a lot of people out..


I imagine there will be things in addition to the Sanrio stuff. Also, perhaps items will be tradeable, who knows.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> I've got a fan made set, and a legit Etoile.
> 
> I have no problem getting and giving the items to whoever wants them, for free.


That's really cool ! I do hope I could at least get Etoil ! She's my baby and like the only sheep I like tbh.. and really the only Saniro I like.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



tajikey said:


> I imagine there will be things in addition to the Sanrio stuff. Also, perhaps items will be tradeable, who knows.


Maybe. But I feel like it'll be the Mario update all over again.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Milky star said:


> I don't get this update. Why have it on the 18th if most people can't get cards until the 26th? (If they're lucky). Release the update on the day the content will be able to be bought. Wait this actually paid DLC what happened to *FREE *DLC? Nintendo what are you doing??


Thats the thing that really bothers me. Suppose when this update comes out there would be no way to get the items from the Sanrio update if you didn't get the amiibo cards. I really hope that doesn't turn out to be the case. If its locked behind amiibo cards thats going to cause a lot of outrage. I can see many people putting these Sanrio items up for trade in order to give it to those who didn't buy the cards. Lets just hope there is way to get the items in the game legit without having to pay to get the items.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SoraFan23 said:


> Thats the thing that really bothers me. Suppose when this update comes out there would be no way to get the items from the Sanrio update if you didn't get the amiibo cards. I really hope that doesn't turn out to be the case. If its locked behind amiibo cards thats going to cause a lot of outrage. I can see many people putting these Sanrio items up for trade in order to give it to those who didn't buy the cards. Lets just hope there is way to get the items in the game legit without having to pay to get the items.


I imagine the items can be traded but not obtained without the update just like acnl. This isn't a good start to payed DLC nor is this a good free update. I want the items and Eoitle  yeah but, I really want the cards for collectors purpose.


----------



## TheDuke55

Licorice said:


> It doesn’t really bother me because the sanrio stuff wasn’t free in acnl either. At least in acnh the welcome amiibo villagers are obtainable without buying cards unlike before.


You could visit people in NL to purchase the Sanrio and RV furniture. I can't see that happening in this version. You'll have to trade people who own the cards to get items instead of just trading for a visit to buy what you want.

Also in NL, all of this stuff came in one update. It wasn't sprinkled sparinlgy. So this update won't mean much to anyone who can't afford the cards or already own them.



tajikey said:


> It's only paid DLC if you care about the Sanrio stuff. Otherwise, the update is 100% gratis.


Then the update might as well not exist, because there's nothing else right?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just thought about it. Nintendo is trying to test for how people will like paid DLC. This has to be a test..right?


----------



## Matt0106

Milky star said:


> I just thought about it. Nintendo is trying to test for how people will like paid DLC. This has to be a test..right?


This is actually an interesting assumption. I am now intrigued to see if this is the case, because who knows, maybe it is their way of testing the waters. I am probably one of the few people who wouldn't mind paid DLC since I'm all for new content, so long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## Moritz

Milky star said:


> I just thought about it. Nintendo is trying to test for how people will like paid DLC. This has to be a test..right?


Personally I'm very doubtful of this.
They're just reintroducing content that was in new leaf back into the game.


----------



## Baroque

McRibbie said:


> The updates drop 10am JST, so it depends on where you are in the world. I’m lucky in that when I wake up in the morning, the update’s come out overnight!



Uuuuuuggghhh timezones are just...

Okay, So 10 am JST on the 18th would be... 9 pm EST on the 17th, according to a website I found? Does that make sense? If so, that'd be freakin' awesome, that's for sure...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wouldn't mind paid DLC just as long as it's _good_ dlc. Like exclusive villagers items and even buildings. Just as long as it's not rehashed stuff from Acnl. I pay for DLC in many other games like splatoon or Smash Bros other rps (that doesn't include currency).

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



Moritz said:


> Personally I'm very doubtful of this.
> They're just reintroducing content that was in new leaf back into the game.


Its just a thought of mine. Some people don't even know about the cards or other games so to them this could payed DLC and maybe a test but, I don't know.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Personally I'm very doubtful of this.
> They're just reintroducing content that was in new leaf back into the game.


Thats the part that has me concerned. I don't know about everyone else but if Nintendo actually does paid DLC for this update this is going to upset a lot of people regardless if you like the update or not. The items better be obtainable in the actual game but if its locked behind a paywall its going to be a big problem. I'm just saying that even if people are excited for this update suppose if they find out that they need to have the cards just to get the update. I will remain cautious until we see what actually happens so I will give them the benefit of the doubt they don't try and make people actually have to buy the cards.


----------



## Valeris

I don't think Target will take preorders. They probably don't consider the card packs a big enough ticket item to bother with them, which means scalpers are probably going to walk in and buy them en masse. Looks like it's going to be an early trip to Target for a six dollar pack and frequent checks to see if they'd got the packs in early.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Valeris said:


> I don't think Target will take preorders. They probably don't consider the card packs a big enough ticket item to bother with them, which means scalpers are probably going to walk in and buy them en masse. Looks like it's going to be an early trip to Target for a six dollar pack and frequent checks to see if they'd got the packs in early.


Time to start seeking people who will send me the cards on TBT


----------



## charmingpeach

Honestly, it seems kind of a no-brainer to me that if the update drops the 18th and the cards drop the 28th (i think?) then the update is not focused on the Sanrio collab whatsoever, it's just a little additional feature. It does appear like it was strategically put in the 18th to go with the 20th (the game anniversary) and it was never called the Sanrio update either as they did with the Mario update. To me, that's the logical approach given what we've seen, but again, this is Nintendo we are talking about. Plus, I doubt they'd make a paid-only update just now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just hope we get  some kind of surprise with this collab/update. Though what would they do with this update? They focused on Saniro amiibos so I don't know if we'll get anything.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Milky star said:


> I just hope we get  some kind of surprise with this collab/update. Though what would they do with this update? They focused on Saniro amiibos so I don't know if we'll get anything.


If its just the Saniro update and nothing really else added then I don't know what Nintendo is even doing at this point. If we're talking about just the update itself with the Saniro update and they don't include like any new features or something to give a nod to the 1 year anniversary then its not going to be that exciting. I would not get my hopes up knowing Nintendo how they seem to do stuff in a weird way.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> You could visit people in NL to purchase the Sanrio and RV furniture. I can't see that happening in this version. You'll have to trade people who own the cards to get items instead of just trading for a visit to buy what you want.
> 
> Also in NL, all of this stuff came in one update. It wasn't sprinkled sparinlgy. So this update won't mean much to anyone who can't afford the cards or already own them.
> 
> 
> Then the update might as well not exist, because there's nothing else right?


Hard to say without actually playing post-update. Besides, what's the difference, paid or otherwise? If you want Sanrio stuff, you buy the cards and update the game; if you don't, you don't. Just pretend it says 1.8.0 and not 1.9.0, and no harm, right?

Cards or no cards, the update gives you access to new in-game items. Albeit, you'd have to trade for them if you chose not to buy the cards, but then how is that different than obtaining Nook Miles items you don't have?

People are getting stuck in a "What about me?!?!" mentality when there are millions of other people THRILLED to pay $6 for the new content. This is for those people, and good for them! And this is all coming from a guy (me) that couldn't care less about the Sanrio collaboration, but will pay the $6 (hopefully) because I love this game.


----------



## John Wick

We don't all have unlimited cash.

I know I've paid more than enough for this game.

The switch, online subscription, amiibo cards.

Enough already.


----------



## Moritz

John Wick said:


> We don't all have unlimited cash.
> 
> I know I've paid more than enough for this game.
> 
> The switch, online subscription, amiibo cards.
> 
> Enough already.


The cards barely cost anything and it's the first thing you have "had" to pay for since the game came out a year ago. You cant put the console and switch on the list, that's just silly, of course you had to buy the game to play the game.

You hardly need unlimited cash. You are being so incredibly over dramatic if you think that. You need enough money to buy a McDonald's


----------



## John Wick

Moritz said:


> The cards barely cost anything and it's the first thing you have "had" to pay for since the game came out a year ago. You cant put the console and switch on the list, that's just silly, of course you had to buy the game to play the game.
> 
> You hardly need unlimited cash. You are being so incredibly over dramatic if you think that. You need enough money to buy a McDonald's


Firstly, I won an auction for an ACNH edition switch on Ebay a year ago.
I hadn't bought myself anything in years, and wanted this for myself.

The item didn't exist.

I lost nearly a thousand dollars.

I wasn't covered.

Police still haven't charged the person, and I can't go to court until they do.

Then I had to pay a further $500 for a switch, since the Ebay one didn't exist.

Then the game, and online subscription.

I've also spent hundreds on amiibo cards and figures.

Don't tell me I'm being overly dramatic when you know nothing about what I've been through, and certainly don't tell me I haven't spent money on this game!

This game has cost me more than I could afford to lose, and I've paid for that in anguish, every single day for the past year.


----------



## Moritz

John Wick said:


> Firstly, I won an auction for an ACNH edition switch on Ebay.
> 
> The item didn't exist.
> 
> I lost nearly a thousand dollars.
> 
> I wasn't covered.
> 
> Police still haven't charged the person, and I can't go to court until they do.
> 
> Then I had to pay a further $500 for a switch, since the Ebay one didn't exist.
> 
> Then the game, and online subscription.
> 
> I've also spent hundreds on amiibo cards and figures.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm being overly dramatic when you know nothing about what I've been through, and certainly don't tell me I haven't spent money on this game!
> 
> This game has cost me more than I could afford to lose.


Sucks about the switch thing, it really does.
But this is about a pack of cards. You cant count the price for a switch in that. You cant expect nintendo to take into account that people might have got scammed before the game came out.

Life's not fair sometimes but it really has nothing at all to do with this cards so it's wrong to conflate the 2


----------



## John Wick

Moritz said:


> Sucks about the switch thing, it really does.
> But this is about a pack of cards. You cant count the price for a switch in that. You cant expect nintendo to take into account that people might have got scammed before the game came out.
> 
> Life's not fair sometimes but it really has nothing at all to do with this cards so it's wrong to conflate the 2


It's because of nintendo and their rationing of consoles and cards, that scalpers and scammers take to Ebay and the like, and get away with crap like this!

You BET nintendo share in the blame.

Over & OUT.


----------



## Chris

Let's get this conversation back onto a friendlier tone please folks. 



TheDuke55 said:


> Just tell them Vrisnem is the mastermind.


Yes, they'll totally believe that the criminal mastermind behind the great amiibo card heist of 2021 is a scrawny 5'6" Animal Crossing forum mod. 
...actually that sounds about right given the target involves _*Hello Kitty*_.


----------



## Tindre

I agree mod ♡

Also if the items were obtainable without the cards, theres no incentive to buy them. Unfortunately the cards will be necessary for this update.

I dont mind dropping the 12 dollars the packs seem to cost over here for this. Im just worried the amount of packs are too low. The price is ok since ive spent 1100 hours on this game.


----------



## Burumun

Tindre said:


> Also if the items were obtainable without the cards, theres no incentive to buy them. Unfortunately the cards will be necessary for this update.


Going by NL, the items will be tradeable, you just won't be able to adopt the villagers without the cards.


----------



## Tindre

Burumun said:


> Going by NL, the items will be tradeable, you just won't be able to adopt the villagers without the cards.



I was replying to the person that said the items should be availible like the mario items without the cards.


----------



## TheDuke55

tajikey said:


> Hard to say without actually playing post-update. Besides, what's the difference, paid or otherwise? If you want Sanrio stuff, you buy the cards and update the game; if you don't, you don't. Just pretend it says 1.8.0 and not 1.9.0, and no harm, right?
> 
> Cards or no cards, the update gives you access to new in-game items. Albeit, you'd have to trade for them if you chose not to buy the cards, but then how is that different than obtaining Nook Miles items you don't have?
> 
> People are getting stuck in a "What about me?!?!" mentality when there are millions of other people THRILLED to pay $6 for the new content. This is for those people, and good for them! And this is all coming from a guy (me) that couldn't care less about the Sanrio collaboration, but will pay the $6 (hopefully) because I love this game.


In New Leaf you also had to pay to get the cards. I'm not saying anything about this being dlc because that's how it was originally. Same with the RV cards. You can also trade for them and it might be possible to visit and buy the stuff, but even back then I found it more convenient to own the cards rather then bother others to set up a trade.

I just hoped that Nintendo would had printed more of them this time around, but with all the online places becoming sold out almost immediately, that doesn't seem to be the case. I hope plenty of you here are able to secure them from Target if you hope to get them. I never had any desire to own them in NL, but there were times that I wanted a certain item from one of the Sanrio to decorate one of my rooms a certain way. It was just more convenient when I got the cards to boot up the game and get the item.

I'm not one of those 'what about me' people if that is what you're getting at. I am playing devil's advocate for those people who are excited, but will come to realization that they won't be able to get the cards legitimately without paying an insane amount of cash if this turns out to be like when the Sanrio collection was scalped in 2016.

If this time around Nintendo is able to print enough out and most people are able to secure them, that is great. I just don't see it happening with how every online place is becoming sold out. And I feel bad for the people who are excited for this content but will have the rug ripped out from underneath of them when they may come to the realization they can't get them.


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> The cards barely cost anything and it's the first thing you have "had" to pay for since the game came out a year ago. You cant put the console and switch on the list, that's just silly, of course you had to buy the game to play the game.
> 
> You hardly need unlimited cash. You are being so incredibly over dramatic if you think that. You need enough money to buy a McDonald's



For me it’s more about availability then price. The six dollars is not a bad price at all. If it costs around that for future DLC I wouldn’t mind. Are they going to limit who can buy them.  I am going to try and get a pack of the cards online because I really want them, unfortunately I can’t go to the store that day to get them. The probability of me actually getting the cards is pretty low.  I just wonder how they will go about releasing the DLC in the future and who will be able to get it.


----------



## Moritz

azurill said:


> For me it’s more about availability then price. The six dollars is not a bad price at all. If it costs around that for future DLC I wouldn’t mind. Are they going to limit who can buy them.  I am going to try and get a pack of the cards online because I really want them, unfortunately I can’t go to the store that day to get them. The probability of me actually getting the cards is pretty low.  I just wonder how they will go about releasing the DLC in the future and who will be able to get it.


Yeah im hopeful but not too optimistic about stock.
Although unlikely and not what they did in New leaf, I would really like the villagers to be able to move to other people's towns. Then the stock doesn't really matter too much.
Better yet let them be found on islands (yeah that will never happen  )


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> Yeah im hopeful but not too optimistic about stock.
> Although unlikely and not what they did in New leaf, I would really like the villagers to be able to move to other people's towns. Then the stock doesn't really matter too much.
> Better yet let them be found on islands (yeah that will never happen  )


It would be great if you could move the villagers to other peoples islands. If you can and I somehow manage to get a pack I would definitely help people who wanted them.  Yea getting them on mystery islands won’t happen but would be nice.


----------



## tajikey

azurill said:


> For me it’s more about availability then price. The six dollars is not a bad price at all. If it costs around that for future DLC I wouldn’t mind. Are they going to limit who can buy them.  I am going to try and get a pack of the cards online because I really want them, unfortunately I can’t go to the store that day to get them. The probability of me actually getting the cards is pretty low.  I just wonder how they will go about releasing the DLC in the future and who will be able to get it.


If I'm able to get multiple packs, I'll shoot you a message to arrange for something.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> In New Leaf you also had to pay to get the cards. I'm not saying anything about this being dlc because that's how it was originally. Same with the RV cards. You can also trade for them and it might be possible to visit and buy the stuff, but even back then I found it more convenient to own the cards rather then bother others to set up a trade.
> 
> I just hoped that Nintendo would had printed more of them this time around, but with all the online places becoming sold out almost immediately, that doesn't seem to be the case. I hope plenty of you here are able to secure them from Target if you hope to get them. I never had any desire to own them in NL, but there were times that I wanted a certain item from one of the Sanrio to decorate one of my rooms a certain way. It was just more convenient when I got the cards to boot up the game and get the item.
> 
> I'm not one of those 'what about me' people if that is what you're getting at. I am playing devil's advocate for those people who are excited, but will come to realization that they won't be able to get the cards legitimately without paying an insane amount of cash if this turns out to be like when the Sanrio collection was scalped in 2016.
> 
> If this time around Nintendo is able to print enough out and most people are able to secure them, that is great. I just don't see it happening with how every online place is becoming sold out. And I feel bad for the people who are excited for this content but will have the rug ripped out from underneath of them when they may come to the realization they can't get them.


You're doing more than playing devil's advocate. You've put forth a position that assumes Nintendo hasn't printed enough of these, but we have no idea of knowing that until 3/26. Granted, a lot of people will be left out because they couldn't or didn't get to Target on time, or because of people buying more than they need or want (flippers), but most folks taking your position sound more like they're complaining than adding to the discussion.

If history repeats itself, sure, perhaps there's reason to complain, but also keep in mind that this new release is potentially serving two populations of people: NL-only players that are new to the game or missed these the first time, and NH-only players.


----------



## azurill

tajikey said:


> If I'm able to get multiple packs, I'll shoot you a message to arrange for something.


That’s so nice of you thank you.  Still going to try and get one myself I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Etown20

Occasionally I will search Twitter to see if there is any new information out there about this, and today there was a tweet by someone who was told their local Target would not be receiving the cards (source).

Obviously, this is just one tweet and one person's experience for now. It's possible the employee the person spoke to could have been misinformed. It's also possible that some Targets will not be getting the cards (there are 1800 Targets in the United States). A third possibility is this could be an online only release.

I would say everything is still on the table until Target confirms something. Target's Twitter account continues to tell people that ask that they have no further information (source).

Just something to keep in mind going forward if you are planning to go to the store the day of release. It might be a good idea to call ahead if you can, though I'm not sure how well employees will be briefed about this.


----------



## KayDee

Etown20 said:


> Occasionally I will search Twitter to see if there is any new information out there about this, and today there was a tweet by someone who was told their local Target would not be receiving the cards (source).
> 
> Obviously, this is just one tweet and one person's experience for now. It's possible the employee the person spoke could have been misinformed. It's also possible that some Targets will not be getting the cards (there are 1800 Targets in the United States). A third possibility is this could be an online only release. Target continues to tell people that ask that they have no further information (source).
> 
> Just something to keep in mind going forward if you are planning to go to the store the day of release. It might be a good idea to call ahead if you can, though I'm not sure how well employees will be briefed about this.


That’s just stupid. I’m sure Target paid Nintendo money to have it exclusive to their stores. If they’re going to do stuff like that, they better make sure all their stores get it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Milky star said:


> I just thought about it. Nintendo is trying to test for how people will like paid DLC. This has to be a test..right?




I can see this. Nintendo may be waiting for fans to request paid DLC out of frustration with the card issue. Even I had said they could have done a digital version of the sanrio stuff for the people who want it and can't get the cards.



Spoiler: Thoughts on Paid AC DLC 



Not for me. I know some people here are ok with $60 games and doing additional for DLC and the Nintendo Online. I'm not. the amiibo cards i'm ok with because they are only a few bucks and apply to more than one game (if you had the past games or if they continue the amiibo into the future). DLC I could see being more and would only apply to one game... even if the DLC is repetitive content across multiple animal crossing games through time. Personally $60 games is a bit much for me. But I do get them sometimes if it is pokemon (which I decided to stop being into recently because I am unhappy about some stuff). With Animal crossing I was thinking about having to replace pokemon as they are both games that are expensive and long lasting.
I mean, if they did the DLC at a reasonable price I MAY be ok with it... I mean the Sanrio stuff for example, if they did digital for $6 then I'd be ok, but let's face it, they would charge more than that and they could more than likely have 10,000 little DLC fees and that would just annoy me. If I want that, then I would go to the awful mobile gaming and not bother with purchasing a console to begin with.
Other people may be fine with games costing $60 and that is ok. Honestly I almost always prefer indie games over nintendo games and they tend to be cheaper. Paid DLC for Animal Crossing is a no go for me. _nintendo is on thin ice with me already with games and their console quality so..._


----------



## OtakuTrash

Nintendo might have to keep up with the demand by producing a lot of cards. I genuinely hope that they make some...


----------



## Matt0106

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I can see this. Nintendo may be waiting for fans to request paid DLC out of frustration with the card issue. Even I had said they could have done a digital version of the sanrio stuff for the people who want it and can't get the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thoughts on Paid AC DLC
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me. I know some people here are ok with $60 games and doing additional for DLC and the Nintendo Online. I'm not. the amiibo cards i'm ok with because they are only a few bucks and apply to more than one game (if you had the past games or if they continue the amiibo into the future). DLC I could see being more and would only apply to one game... even if the DLC is repetitive content across multiple animal crossing games through time. Personally $60 games is a bit much for me. But I do get them sometimes if it is pokemon (which I decided to stop being into recently because I am unhappy about some stuff). With Animal crossing I was thinking about having to replace pokemon as they are both games that are expensive and long lasting.
> I mean, if they did the DLC at a reasonable price I MAY be ok with it... I mean the Sanrio stuff for example, if they did digital for $6 then I'd be ok, but let's face it, they would charge more than that and they could more than likely have 10,000 little DLC fees and that would just annoy me. If I want that, then I would go to the awful mobile gaming and not bother with purchasing a console to begin with.
> Other people may be fine with games costing $60 and that is ok. Honestly I almost always prefer indie games over nintendo games and they tend to be cheaper. Paid DLC for Animal Crossing is a no go for me. _nintendo is on thin ice with me already with games and their console quality so..._


I don't think you have anything to worry about regarding a ton of DLC fees; the most I can see is Nintendo maybe doing like four DLC packs, for small fees, with certain furniture series and maybe even villagers in each. The only time they've ever done a ton of little fees was with Smash Bros. and the Mii outfits, but those are different since they're skins for your Miis. I've always seen Nintendo's DLC packages as USUALLY being pretty fair, with examples such as Smash Bros. Challenger packs, Mario 8 Kart 8 DLC and BotW Expansion being some of the more reasonable ones in my opinion. If they do end up going the micro transaction route, then oof. That will suck.

We'll just have to see what the future holds. though


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Matt0106 said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about regarding a ton of DLC fees; the most I can see is Nintendo maybe doing like four DLC packs, for small fees, with certain furniture series and maybe even villagers in each. The only time they've ever done a ton of little fees was with Smash Bros. and the Mii outfits, but those are different since they're skins for your Miis. I've always seen Nintendo's DLC packages as USUALLY being pretty fair, with examples such as Smash Bros. Challenger packs, Mario 8 Kart 8 DLC and BotW Expansion being some of the more reasonable ones in my opinion. If they do end up going the micro transaction route, then oof. That will suck.
> 
> We'll just have to see what the future holds. though


I really hope you are right <3


----------



## jim

this is all so much headache and waiting just for something that i have a low chance of getting. i'm just going to buy some cards secondhand. at least then i KNOW what i'm getting.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

I’m pretty pumped for the Sanrio items and villagers. I really want Etoile and Chelsea back in my town.


----------



## Chris

Happy Monday! ☀
_Hope your morning has gone better than mine! I just came out of a fairly gross meeting that has achieved a near impossible feat and put me off my lunch. Don't go into microbiology unless you've a strong stomach! _

I'm expecting that we are going to see more information/preorders go live this week as we inch closer toward the release date.


----------



## Tindre

Vrisnem said:


> Happy Monday! ☀
> _Hope your morning has gone better than mine! I just came out of a fairly gross meeting that has achieved a near impossible feat and put me off my lunch. Don't go into microbiology unless you've a strong stomach! _
> 
> I'm expecting that we are going to see more information/preorders go live this week as we inch closer toward the release date.



Sorry to hear about your meeting, im sure your gut flora is sad about not getting lunch so you may be able to study a micro-bacterial riot soon maybe. :3

Regarding pre-orders the fact that the pack is still up on spelbutiken(sweden) makes me worried that they have no idea how many packs they are going to get and that they may have overbooked..
I hope we get more preorders opening up soon in other shops.


----------



## kemdi

I called the Targets in my area and one of them told me they will have them in stock but weren't doing preorders for this item. The others said they didn't know yet/had no info at this time which I found weird because they're being released next week. So Idk if its just that one store or not but it looks like fcfs.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I want all of the furniture and I’m going to try to get the cards, but I wish I loved the villagers more. I don’t think I want any of them in my town but I’m decking my house out in all Sanrio furniture.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Do you guys think we'll get an update video soon?


----------



## Burumun

Milky star said:


> Do you guys think we'll get an update video soon?


I forgot about that! Before the Festivale update, I went back and checked the dates for update trailers, and more often than not, there was an update trailer on Tuesday, then the update dropped on Thursday. With the update confirmed for Thursday already, I'm hopeful for a trailer tomorrow.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Burumun said:


> I forgot about that! Before the Festivale update, I went back and checked the dates for update trailers, and more often than not, there was an update trailer on Tuesday, then the update dropped on Thursday. With the update confirmed for Thursday already, I'm hopeful for a trailer tomorrow.


I just hope this Saniro stuff isn't the update or I'll be upset.


----------



## TheDuke55

Milky star said:


> I just hope this Saniro stuff isn't the update or I'll be upset.


I can't see it being much else. They would had made a trailer by this point, if that were the case. And they already revealed the Sanrio so I don't see them doing another trailer for it. I liked some of the stuff the Sanrio had to buy in NL and I can recreate some of the ideas I really like in my town, but it's really not that much for me to get hyped over.


----------



## pulmona

I just bought some fake cards on Etsy because I don’t think I’m gonna make it to Target on release day and I’m not expecting my store to get a lot of copies in so they’ll probably be gone by the time I get there. But that’s okay because I don’t need the cards for collection purposes. I just want Etoile on my island and all that sweet furniture!


----------



## Tindre

For the swedes that ordered from spelbutiken I found this FB post that might calm your hearts a little: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/Spelbutiken.se/posts/3613902851992387
			




 (basically it says that all who had ordered at the time of the post (3/3) would get a pack, but they were running out of them. But at least as long as you ordered around that time it should be fine...  )


----------



## Furrton

I better be able to buy some ACNH Sanrio amiibos to go along with my toilet paper the morning they put them on the shelves!! I am more excited about this than I am for regular sales! XD
I have never used an amiibo before so I am excited. When I was little a lot of kids liked Badtz Maru, Chococat, Keroppi... I still have a couple pads of poorly translated knockoff stationery from my childhood, too. We loved that stuff. I am hyped to get the band back together LOL.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

No *Target* preorders yet?


----------



## Valeris

KhalidPrecious said:


> No *Target* preorders yet?


Not as of yet. I really don't think they'll take preorders; to Target this is just a small item and not worth bothering with. If you get fortunate someone working there might tuck them under the counter for you if you tell them you'll be there in five minutes. The majority will probably tell you first come, first serve though.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Finally, I was able to get the amiibos of Chelsea, Marty and Étoile for a decent price in used condition. Since I don't really care for Rilla, Toby or Chai (for some reasons, I always forget about her, whoops), I didn't bother to get their amiibos. The only thing I wonder now is how to unlock the furniture, like is it enough to just scan the amiibo, do I have to let them move in to my island or just invite them to the campsite..? Anyway, for now I planned to move in Chelsea as well as Marty and once I figure out about the other villagers, I will also invite Étoile later then. 

Also, a bit off-topic, but looks like there will be nothing for the game's anniversary? In general, I wonder if there will be anything else added besides the Sanrio stuff in the upcoming update. Normally (as far as I know, please correct me if I'm wrong here), there was always something else besides the main topic of an update, even if it was just small things like one-two items based of an IRL event for example. I don't get my hopes up for anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Burumun

TheDuke55 said:


> I can't see it being much else. They would had made a trailer by this point, if that were the case. And they already revealed the Sanrio so I don't see them doing another trailer for it. I liked some of the stuff the Sanrio had to buy in NL and I can recreate some of the ideas I really like in my town, but it's really not that much for me to get hyped over.


As I posted, I can see us getting a trailer with more update content today. Usually they release the update trailer the week of, but normally, there's also nothing to preorder. IIRC, Fnac and maybe someone else opened their preorders soon after the Sanrio trailers dropped, although IMHO, it's weird the trailers didn't all drop at the same time, with Nintendo US being the first, even though it looks like Target isn't doing preorders.


----------



## bebebese

Sweetley said:


> Finally, I was able to get the amiibos of Chelsea, Marty and Étoile for a decent price in used condition. Since I don't really care for Rilla, Toby or Chai (for some reasons, I always forget about her, whoops), I didn't bother to get their amiibos. The only thing I wonder now is how to unlock the furniture, like is it enough to just scan the amiibo, do I have to let them move in to my island or just invite them to the campsite..? Anyway, for now I planned to move in Chelsea as well as Marty and once I figure out about the other villagers, I will also invite Étoile later then.
> 
> Also, a bit off-topic, but looks like there will be nothing for the game's anniversary? In general, I wonder if there will be anything else added besides the Sanrio stuff in the upcoming update. Normally (as far as I know, please correct me if I'm wrong here), there was always something else besides the main topic of an update, even if it was just small things like one-two items based of an IRL event for example. I don't get my hopes up for anything, I'm just curious.


As of right now, there's been nothing said about how to unlock the furniture. I'm hoping we get an update trailer today that goes into it a bit more, or at least an update on nintendo's website about it, like how they do for the smaller nook shopping event items.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

bebebese said:


> As of right now, there's been nothing said about how to unlock the furniture. I'm hoping we get an update trailer today that goes into it a bit more, or at least an update on nintendo's website about it, like how they do for the smaller nook shopping event items.


I see, guess we have to find this out on our own then, unless Nintendo will tell us before the update drops how it works. Idk, are the chances high for another trailer today?


----------



## McRibbie

bebebese said:


> As of right now, there's been nothing said about how to unlock the furniture. I'm hoping we get an update trailer today that goes into it a bit more, or at least an update on nintendo's website about it, like how they do for the smaller nook shopping event items.


At the very least, I’m hoping for that today. But it’s the Tuesday before an update, so I’m going to keep my eyes out for suspicious private videos in Nintendo’s AC YouTube channels!


----------



## Moritz

I'm probably going to be proven wrong very quickly, but I really don't see us getting a trailer today. We already had one and we don't really have a reason to expect more than the sanrio villagers.


----------



## Chris

Moritz said:


> I'm probably going to be proven wrong very quickly, but I really don't see us getting a trailer today. We already had one and we don't really have a reason to expect more than the sanrio villagers.


I've not really understood the logic there either. We've already had the update video. Not sure what else people are expecting.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Vrisnem said:


> I've not really understood the logic there either. We've already had the update video. Not sure what else people are expecting.


Perhaps people want another trailer in hope that something else gets added besides the Sanrio stuff or any mentioning of a 1st anniversary celebration? I mean, I also do wonder if there will be more (like some extra non-Sanrio themed items, any new small feature etc.), although it may gets mentioned either in a tweet from Nintendo or some website will report about it (if there's anything at all).


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> I'm probably going to be proven wrong very quickly, but I really don't see us getting a trailer today. We already had one and we don't really have a reason to expect more than the sanrio villagers.


I don’t see us getting another trailer either. I don’t remember us getting more then one on any other update. I am expecting just Sanrio for this update maybe a few small items. I would be happy to be wrong just not getting my hopes up.


----------



## bebebese

Sweetley said:


> I see, guess we have to find this out on our own then, unless Nintendo will tell us before the update drops how it works. Idk, are the chances high for another trailer today?


I'm 50/50 on whether we get one or not. We might just get a small rehash of the Sanrio one, just as a reminder, seeing as the update goes live in two days.


----------



## Burumun

My logic on getting another trailer is that I haven't given up hoping for anniversary content, lol. Plus, like I mentioned, the way the upload of the Sanrio trailer didn't follow the pattern all the others did - not only was the update at different times by all the different regional Nintendo twitter accounts (or at least US vs. DACH), with the US trailer dropping way ahead of everyone else at ~10 PM CET rather than the usual 3 PM CET, it was uploaded a month before rather than less than a week (usually about two days) before the update. IMO, it makes sense to make a separate Sanrio trailer, even if there is other content, just to get people hyped about buying the cards, then drop a "normal" update trailer closer to the actual update with more content that wasn't relevant to getting people to buy the cards. 

Then again, I may just be way overanalyzing things. I'd definitely be disappointed if we don't get anything else, though, even though I'll have access to the Sanrio content.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

I’ve been waiting a year for my girl Étoile to come home. I’m gonna cry.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I mean, unlike the other updates, this is the first time where you have to buy certain amiibo cards to obtain the in-game content, therefore it would make sense if they promote this update more than any regular update which you just download and don't need extra equipment for it.

Idk, I guess it's the best to check out those YT playlists soon and see if a private video shows up there. For now, I'm on the 50/50 side, but will be not disappointed if there isn't another trailer. I'm just happy that it's Thursday soon, lol.


----------



## Imbri

As far as getting the furniture, I would guess (and that's all it is) that we scan our cards in and can then order it from Nook Stop? I can't see them changing the camper mechanic so much that you'd have to play games to get everything. I'm not interested in moving the villagers in, but I do want the furniture and outfits.


----------



## Mu~

FINALLY MORE CUSTOM DESIGN SLOTS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371808723899940870


----------



## McRibbie

Ah, Nintendo of Europe’s tweet scheduling appears to be off again.

Also: YEAH BOI I CAN GET THE NOOK INC POSTER IN THE GAME FINALLY, THIS OWNS

also BUNNY DAY HAS DIFFERENT ITEMS


----------



## Ganucci

McRibbie said:


> Ah, Nintendo of Europe’s tweet scheduling appears to be off again.
> 
> Also: YEAH BOI I CAN GET THE NOOK INC POSTER IN THE GAME FINALLY, THIS OWNS
> 
> also BUNNY DAY HAS DIFFERENT ITEMS



It _sort of _does. The tweet from “Isabelle” says


> Bunny Day is back this year on 4/4! Collect a variety of eggs and craft DIY Bunny Day themed items. You can also visit Nook’s Cranny from 3/28 to 4/4 to grab one item from the Bunny Day series each day. *The newly added items are exclusive to Nook’s Cranny*.


This makes it sound like only Nook’s Cranny will have new items on sale, but the event itself might be the same items. Either way, I’m glad they at least are giving us something new for the event, that’s already better than holidays in past games which just repeated every year until the end of time.


----------



## Moritz

Hyped for the prom stuff
So excited for more design slots and not having to go to the able sisters

Update looking much better


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Oho, so there is more than just the Sanrio stuff, very nice. Looks overall pretty good.

Also, it's really just a cake for the 1st anniversary, haha. 

And what's up with that Island Tour creator? That sounds actually kinda interesting.


----------



## azurill

This update looks pretty good. I figured we would get a cake for the anniversary. Excited for the new bunny day items at nook’s. It’s great they are adding more designs slots and allowing you access to the kiosk from your phone. Was not expecting the prom items they look nice. The island tour creator will fun to play around with. We can finally customize umbrellas and make small flags.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mu~ said:


> FINALLY MORE CUSTOM DESIGN SLOTS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371808723899940870


  Yo what?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021

Bunny Day makes me cringe. Yikes


----------



## Lt.Savior

So much to comprehend... All i can say is that i'm very happy right now! Especially for the extra design slots... wow... MIND BLOWING


----------



## Etown20

On the official Nintendo post (source), in reference to the Sanrio cards, it says:

"Starting March 26, the _Animal Crossing_Sanrio Collaboration Pack will be available for purchase at Target stores across the U.S. at a suggested retail price of $5.99."

I think this is the first official confirmation we've had that the card packs will be in the physical stores (and not just online)? That is good news. Not sure if every Target will get them or how much stock they will get, but their wording choice makes it sound like more of a wider release than a limited release.


----------



## kemdi

The sanrio items will be purchasable in game with bells and not nook miles! Im so happy about that! Im trying to get my nook miles to over 1m and using them for Sanrio would have made a huge dent in that goal☺
 Also,(and this part isn't confirmed Im just speculating here), it sounds like the Sanrio stuff will be listed in the catalog under the promotion tab. If thats true, and we can purchase with bells whenever we want, they will likely be easily tradable so even if people can't get/dont want the cards they can still easily trade for the items. IF TRUE....then its a much better system than the harder to get meow coupons New Leaf needed to buy the Sanrio stuff. 
I have to admit, I think this is the best update we've seen, even better than Halloween! Theres even a hint of Katrina returning, which I hope she does! If the rest of the 2021 updates are like this, I  can easily see most people in the NL > NH camp going neutral or switching sides. Really hoping Nintindo keeps up this energy


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So there's going to be new bunny day items or no?


----------



## tajikey

Milky star said:


> So there's going to be new bunny day items or no?


Yes, a few different ones. I'm not sure if they will be recipes or just items you purchase from the seasonal section of Nook's.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just hope they're slightly better than last year's items. I like the colors of bunny day but the items are crap xc


----------



## kemdi

Wait, so is Nintendo changing Rilla's name to Rita?


----------



## Moritz

kemdi said:


> Wait, so is Nintendo changing Rilla's name to Rita?


Well it is a nicer name 
Thought I was the only one who noticed that typo!


----------



## kemdi

Moritz said:


> Well it is a nicer name
> Thought I was the only one who noticed that typo!


lol,  I think I would like her better if her name was Rita.


----------



## azurill

So I talked to the store manager at the target by me. He said he had no information about the cards. He didn’t even know if they are getting them. He said just to keep looking online.he won’t know if they are getting them until a few days before they are released.  I’m going to try and see if someone can go to target for me and hope they have them.


----------



## Imbri

Ganucci said:


> It _sort of _does. The tweet from “Isabelle” says
> 
> This makes it sound like only Nook’s Cranny will have new items on sale, but the event itself might be the same items. Either way, I’m glad they at least are giving us something new for the event, that’s already better than holidays in past games which just repeated every year until the end of time.


I'm kind of okay with that. I gave my set of items away last year and now I'm finding there are a few things I'd like to have, except I don't have eggs. I know it's recipes, but guessing we'll hunt up eggs so we can make them again, and buying the new items will take some of the pressure off.


----------



## Tindre

But but... its Go-Rilla :<


----------



## John Wick

Thinking of throwing my fanmade Sanrio cards out.

Done with it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> Thinking of throwing my fanmade Sanrio cards out.
> 
> Done with it.


Why would you throw them away tho?


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> Why would you throw them away tho?


I have no interest in them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

John Wick said:


> I have no interest in them.


Oh. How sad. You could resell them instead though.


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> Oh. How sad. You could resell them instead though.


No, they were a fanmade set.

Not worth it.

I have a legit Etoile card but I won't ever use it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ah, true. Well as long as you got the villager you wanted then do what you want !


----------



## John Wick

Milky star said:


> Ah, true. Well as long as you got the villager you wanted then do what you want !


I don't have or want Sanrio villagers, though I did have Etoile in NL,  
she was nice. ^_^


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh  whoops  I got confused.


----------



## Serabee

I just realized I have what might be a super obvious/stupid question...
does anyone know how much they'll sell for in the Target stores in the U.S.? I just realized I don't know


----------



## Moritz

Serabee said:


> I just realized I have what might be a super obvious/stupid question...
> does anyone know how much they'll sell for in the Target stores in the U.S.? I just realized I don't know


About 6 dollars


----------



## heartdrops

Serabee said:


> I just realized I have what might be a super obvious/stupid question...
> does anyone know how much they'll sell for in the Target stores in the U.S.? I just realized I don't know


I'm assuming the MSRP at $5.99 considering other Nintendo products are at MSRP.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

OOF... that rug with Keroppi on it. How much better could it get than that? Childhood favorite.


----------



## Serabee

Moritz said:


> About 6 dollars





heartdrops said:


> I'm assuming the MSRP at $5.99 considering other Nintendo products are at MSRP.


Oh, lovely! I was worried they'd be a bunch more since they're a cross-promotion or something, but that's very doable~

Thanks for the quick answers! Hopefully my local Target gets some- if they do, it's a safe bet I'll get a pack. It's a small suburban Target. I usually get preorder bonuses on release days even if I don't preorder just because they have extra, lol.


----------



## etsusho

I'm excited for this!  I'm assuming we'll be able to order online.  
So in countries other than the US, they're available through stores other than Target but not here?
I wonder how hard they will be to get.


----------



## Tindre

John Wick said:


> I have no interest in them.



Ok that is sad but then at least you dont have to keep hanging in this thread anymore.


----------



## charmingpeach

I'm literally so excited that we are going to get our cute little villagers back so soon! Making a list of cute clothes for Étoile to wear right now


----------



## Jam86

charmingpeach said:


> I'm literally so excited that we are going to get our cute little villagers back so soon! Making a list of cute clothes for Étoile to wear right now


same, i've already wrapped a bunch of gifts for them all haha


----------



## Moritz

I really wish the update was today.
I want to know if I made the right choice deciding not to get marty by bringing him to my campsite


----------



## Matt0106

Even though I don't have the cards yet, I'm so excited for this update! I mean I'm always excited for whatever new NH content we get, but this time I'm VERY excited


----------



## Emmsey

I’ve been keeping up to date and checking regularly but still can’t find any UK pre orders or confirmed stockists which is slightly disconcerting


----------



## Mu~

Fnac in Spain just put the cards up for preorder 1h ago and it didn't last even 15'. I'm scared my preorder from xtralife will get cancelled. It's not normal that there the preorder lasted several days and here it lasted just a few minutes.


----------



## bam94-

Emmsey said:


> I’ve been keeping up to date and checking regularly but still can’t find any UK pre orders or confirmed stockists which is slightly disconcerting


I don’t know why so many other places have at least heard something or had pre-orders on some websites but the UK hasn’t... it’s unnerving that we haven’t heard anything considering the update is literally out tomorrow and they’re supposed to be coming at the end of March. Are they just gonna drop them here at the very end of March without an announcement?!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

America won't be getting pre-orders and I'm sad but, at least the new update comes with my QOL stuff so I won't complain.


----------



## Rabirin

I'm really excited for the new update! I got the cards when they were released in the UK the first time around, so I won't have to pay extortionate prices for the villagers/items. However, I did lose my Marty card and had to buy another but it's a really cute card so I don't mind!


----------



## Matt0106

bam94- said:


> I don’t know why so many other places have at least heard something or had pre-orders on some websites but the UK hasn’t... it’s unnerving that we haven’t heard anything considering the update is literally out tomorrow and they’re supposed to be coming at the end of March. Are they just gonna drop them here at the very end of March without an announcement?!


That's unfortunately what's happening with the U.S. it seems. Not all places are doing preorders, especially if the retailer thinks it isn't needed (even though I think it is).


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Fnac in Spain just put the cards up for preorder 1h ago and it didn't last even 15'. I'm scared my preorder from xtralife will get cancelled. It's not normal that there the preorder lasted several days and here it lasted just a few minutes.


Maybe people were checking other Fnac sites, since the French one had them. Either way, fingers crossed you'll get your cards!


----------



## AC.Newbie

AC.Newbie said:


> If anyone buys more than 1 pack and wants to sell them I'll buy for $10
> 
> Edit: screw it, make it $12. That way I am also paying for your pack as well.


This offer stands. I want these cards and have no faith I'll get them otherwise


----------



## Manon_Despoina

etsusho said:


> I'm excited for this!  I'm assuming we'll be able to order online.
> So in countries other than the US, they're available through stores other than Target but not here?
> I wonder how hard they will be to get.



Well, that is because we do not have Targets over here (Europe) though.. and the stores that have them differ per country.


----------



## etsusho

Manon_Despoina said:


> Well, that is because we do not have Targets over here (Europe) though.. and the stores that have them differ per country.


Ohh, that makes sense.


----------



## kemdi

Moritz said:


> I really wish the update was today.
> I want to know if I made the right choice deciding not to get marty by bringing him to my campsite


The update (technically, anyway) is today depending on your time zone. It goes live on the 18th at 10am Japan Standard time. For me that's 9pm Eastern time on the 17th, less than two hours from now. Can't wait!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

What are the update times? I know some drop today due to Japan to America time zones


----------



## Moritz

Milky star said:


> What are the update times? I know some drop today due to Japan to America time zones


Its in 55 mins


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh wow that's close yet so far


----------



## Nefarious

Time reminders, we've got less than an hour left. Things will be timelocked though, until midnight in your timezone if you're still in North and South America.

Wed, March 17th at 6PM Pacific Time (PDT)
Wed, March 17th at 7PM Mountain Time (MDT)
Wed, March 17th at 8PM Central Time (CDT)
Wed, March 17th at 9PM Eastern Time (EDT)
Thu, March 18th at 1AM GMT
Thu, March 18th at 12PM Australian Eastern Time (AEDT)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Of course things are time locked


----------



## tajikey

AC.Newbie said:


> This offer stands. I want these cards and have no faith I'll get them otherwise


If I get multiple, I'll sell them to you for face value plus whatever shipping costs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

As the card drop approaches I don't think I'll get them if there's no online pre-order so I too will be willing to pay extra for the cards xc


----------



## DrewAC

I have my Sanrio amiibo ready and wrapped gifts ready to go. Let's do this!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DrewAC said:


> I have my Sanrio amiibo ready and wrapped gifts ready to go. Let's do this!!


I will not say I'm jealous but *insert jealous breathing here*


----------



## DrewAC

Milky star said:


> I will not say I'm jealous but *insert jealous breathing here*


I’ll probably end up ordering extra furniture once I’ve gotten each set for my island. Feel free to add/DM and I can give you some free extras!


----------



## Matt0106

DrewAC said:


> I have my Sanrio amiibo ready and wrapped gifts ready to go. Let's do this!!


Lucky! I'm not sure when I'll get my pack (Amazon says between April 8th - May 17th, yikesssss), but I pretty darn excited! Hope you have fun with them


----------



## FaerieRose

Any word on which villager subtypes the Sanrio characters are?


----------



## Moritz

Who's that villager?



iiiiiiits marty!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Moritz said:


> View attachment 362003
> Who's that villager?
> View attachment 362004
> iiiiiiits marty!


Jelly omg


----------



## Matt0106

Moritz said:


> View attachment 362003
> Who's that villager?
> View attachment 362004
> iiiiiiits marty!


AW ADORABLEEEEEE!

Can't wait for my cards, he's the first one who'll be invited!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Yeah the update is out now! Just got the cake and the 50 Custom Design Slots from the Nook Mile Shop. Haven't seen any other changes besides that. If there is any improvements or things added that wasn't shown yesterday I would like to know.


----------



## shiniki

I mentioned it in the other update thread, but you only need to scan once to be able to order their furniture.


----------



## VanitasFan26

shiniki said:


> I mentioned it in the other update thread, but you only need to scan once to be able to order their furniture.
> 
> View attachment 362008


Welp.... thats going to suck for those who don't have the cards, but its good that people can still trade these items to each other.


----------



## jiny

i said this in the other update thread, but it seems the sanrio villagers arent adoptable just like in NL


----------



## VanitasFan26

syub said:


> i said this in the other update thread, but it seems the sanrio villagers arent adoptable just like in NL


Wait you mean to say they cannot move to another person's island when they are moving out?


----------



## jiny

SoraFan23 said:


> Wait you mean to say they cannot move to another person's island when they are moving out?


yes sadly :c


----------



## VanitasFan26

syub said:


> yes sadly :c


Oh gosh....that sucks and now I am worried that they won't appear on Nook Miles islands when doing villager hunting. Thats actually sucks :/


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay well I spoken to the people from Nookazon about this and I'm sad to report that you cannot trade the Sanrio Villagers. They confirmed that they are not adoptable.

Also even if you try to catalog the Sanrio items from someone else it won't register in your catalog. You can still get the item itself from the person its just that you cannot buy it on your catalog. You still need to have the Sanrio cards in order to unlock the items when you scan it in the ATM. 

So anyone who was hoping to make any villager trades or have a catalog party with the Sanrio update I'm sorry to say that its not possible.


----------



## -Lumi-

This makes me really sad. A part of me kind of figured that the villagers wouldn’t be adoptable since they weren’t in New Leaf but I dunno. The cards have been basically _impossible _to get in Canada  I know I can get one from an Etsy seller but still! It would be nice if I could adopt them from somebody else simply because the cards are so hard to come by.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I assumed this was the case, given that it was the same thing for the villagers in NL you got from the special series in that. While it's annoying, I'm sure we can all agree that it's obvious why this is done. They're trying to make sure they get plenty of $$$ in sales for the cards. Frankly, I'm just hoping that with these, the other cards will have another mass print.


----------



## Matt0106

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I assumed this was the case, given that it was the same thing for the villagers in NL you got from the special series in that. While it's annoying, I'm sure we can all agree that it's obvious why this is done. They're trying to make sure they get plenty of $$$ in sales for the cards. Frankly, I'm just hoping that with these, the other cards will have another mass print.


Yeah I can't say I'm surprised. I mean Nintendo has the same motives for NH like they did in NL; that's the whole point of amiibo exclusive characters. The same thing is going to happen for the other amiibo characters if they return.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Matt0106 said:


> Yeah I can't say I'm surprised. I mean Nintendo has the same motives for NH like they did in NL; that's the whole point of amiibo exclusive characters. The same thing is going to happen for the other amiibo characters if they return.


Well remember how I said in the Sanrio Discussion thread it would be locked behind a paywall? Well even if you don't have the cards you will still have to rely on trading sites like Nookazon to get the items from someone else who has the cards. There is no way to get the Sanrio villagers and the items they have in the game legit without the cards. So you have to go to someone else who has the items you want but again you cannot catalog them. You can get the item itself but just not being able to catalog it. 

Not to mention there are people out there who still can't get the cards and there is also those scalpers to worry about. This is not a really good way of doing this Sanrio update for those who don't have the cards. It is unfortunate.


----------



## AC.Newbie

tajikey said:


> If I get multiple, I'll sell them to you for face value plus whatever shipping costs.


Sounds great! I have you and another member helping, so hopefully that increases my chances! I'll also get an extra or two if I can find them, this way someone can score who otherwise wouldn't be able to find them

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> Oh gosh....that sucks and now I am worried that they won't appear on Nook Miles islands when doing villager hunting. Thats actually sucks :/


They won't, unfortunately. Only way to get them is from the amiibos


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Makes me sad. I feel like this update will leave people. Especially here in America with no Pre-orders or ordering online. My chances of getting the cards are low due lie stocks and not being able to go to Target day of release
  I feel as if though I won't be able to experience this update *AGAIN ! *SERIOUSLY Nintendo?


----------



## Matt0106

SoraFan23 said:


> Well remember how I said in the Sanrio Discussion thread it would be locked behind a paywall? Well even if you don't have the cards you will still have to rely on trading sites like Nookazon to get the items from someone else who has the cards. There is no way to get the Sanrio villagers and the items they have in the game legit without the cards. So you have to go to someone else who has the items you want but again you cannot catalog them. You can get the item itself but just not being able to catalog it.
> 
> Not to mention there are people out there who still can't get the cards and there is also those scalpers to worry about. This is not a really good way of doing this Sanrio update for those who don't have the cards. It is unfortunate.


Well I don’t remember because I didn’t see but you are correct!
I’m not surprised because this isn’t just for NH; NL had the same kind of mechanic. I had the Zelda amiibo characters and I remember they were not allowed to be traded around. It’s unfortunate but this issue stems back to 2016


----------



## Bluebellie

It makes sense. That’s how it was in new leaf.


----------



## Fantasyland

It makes sense, and I certainly expected it, but it only feels so unfair in this situation because the cards are nigh impossible to purchase. We all know the initial US release on the 26th won't have enough cards in stock for everyone. I bet it'll be a situation like the ACNH Switch - super limited stock, super high resell prices, large restock far too late. I'm not sure how Nintendo could expect people to not be upset!


----------



## tajikey

It's 100% a DLC model, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Serabee

I assumed that about the items (that they wouldn't be catalogable) but I was REALLY hoping they'd change that about the villagers  There's a solid chance I'll be able to get the cards eventually, but it really sucks for those that can't!

At least there aren't that many villagers that are like that. And at least we can still get the items- I'll be looking to buy a full Hello Kitty set ASAP!


----------



## VanitasFan26

AC.Newbie said:


> Sounds great! I have you and another member helping, so hopefully that increases my chances! I'll also get an extra or two if I can find them, this way someone can score who otherwise wouldn't be able to find them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021
> 
> 
> They won't, unfortunately. Only way to get them is from the amiibos


I also found out that if you don't have the Sanrio cards there is no way to catalog the items from someone else. You can still get the item but you cannot catalog it. A Nookazon Moderator confirmed this on discord.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Serabee said:


> I assumed that about the items (that they wouldn't be catalogable) but I was REALLY hoping they'd change that about the villagers  There's a solid chance I'll be able to get the cards eventually, but it really sucks for those that can't!
> 
> At least there aren't that many villagers that are like that. And at least we can still get the items- I'll be looking to buy a full Hello Kitty set ASAP!


If you're going to get the items from Nookazon just watch out for people who tend to charge high prices for items. Trust me I've been on that site before and I know how some people tend to be greedy.


----------



## Serabee

SoraFan23 said:


> If you're going to get the items from Nookazon just watch out for people who tend to charge high prices for items. Trust me I've been on that site before and I know how some people tend to be greedy.


Oh, no way, I don't go anywhere near there. I'll be buying them on here, where I've never had a bad experience!
...I have way more TBT then any other currency


----------



## christruk42

I’ve found some info on Twitter and thought I should relay it here...

The Sanrio villagers are NOT adoptable and therefore you can only get them by scanning the amiibos 
The Sanrio items are not catalog-able BUT...
Someone who has the items can send them to friends as gifts in the mail (must have Nintendo Online and be registered as friends)
I would assume that you can trade the items physically by picking them up. You just can’t catalog them and then order them that way because you can only order them in the promotion tab once you scan the amiibo.
Hope this helps! If any of my info is false pls let me know


----------



## Grom

instead of campsite w/TT, scanning all in to Photopia will get all the furniture into your catalog at the same time.


----------



## Valeris

tajikey said:


> It's 100% a DLC model, and I'm okay with that.


I'd prefer a DLC model that can be purchased directly from Nintendo, even if it's purchasable via the EShop. I don't agree with having to go out of your way and battle scalpers/resellers for DLC.


----------



## LambdaDelta

expected, even if disappointing

no loss for me though, since I already have all the sanrio amiibo


----------



## coldpotato

It's understandable. Things like this motivate people to give them their money. I thought they'd not even let us trade the items, but I'm glad they at least allow that.


----------



## DaviddivaD

So what Sanrio villagers are you guys moving in?

I am going to replace Marina  with Etoile and replace Stitches with Marty. I’m debating switching Marshal for Toby. Kind of hoped Toby had a different hobby instead of Music.


----------



## Tindre

Oh no Toby has music??...... thats adorable... oh no..

Spelbutiken (Sweden) has closed their preorders now. Havent seen any new swedish store yet with preorders.


----------



## xara

canada pls.............get more amiibo cards in stock...........


----------



## Garrett

I'm moving in Rilla first as I need a peppy, then I'll switch for Chai later in the year.

After Rilla, I'm moving in best boy Marty who will stay long term.

Then I'll probably move in Toby as I have a nice wild bamboo area where Kabuki has lived for almost a year and I think his house would fit well there.


----------



## OLoveLy

it is really a shame that we can't catalog the sanrio's items and can't have the sanrio villagers via another player...


----------



## VanitasFan26

OLoveLy said:


> it is really a shame that we can't catalog the sanrio's items and can't have the sanrio villagers via another player...


That makes me lose hope that they will not appear on mystery islands either when you're doing villager hunting with Nook Mile Tickets. This going to suck for those who don't have the Sanrio cards.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> That makes me lose hope that they will not appear on mystery islands either when you're doing villager hunting with Nook Mile Tickets. This going to suck for those who don't have the Sanrio cards.


I am 99.5% certain you won't be finding them on mystery islands at any point in time.
Its amiibo only for this


----------



## Bubble Pop

The whole point is that you buy the cards! They categorically won't appear on mystery islands. The items can still be gifted by a friend and of course if you want the villagers search out the cards. I mean they are cheaper than the real thing on Etsy and do the same job (and looks aesthetically nicer haha!)


----------



## tajikey

Valeris said:


> I'd prefer a DLC model that can be purchased directly from Nintendo, even if it's purchasable via the EShop. I don't agree with having to go out of your way and battle scalpers/resellers for DLC.


Though I don't disagree, there's no real difference between the cards and the Amiibo figurines. And if Nintendo tried to push the Sanrio characters virtually, they'd be as rare as Raymond (x6), and the uproar would be exponentially worse.


----------



## AccfSally

christruk42 said:


> I’ve found some info on Twitter and thought I should relay it here...
> 
> The Sanrio villagers are NOT adoptable and therefore you can only get them by scanning the amiibos
> The Sanrio items are not catalog-able BUT...
> Someone who has the items can send them to friends as gifts in the mail (must have Nintendo Online and be registered as friends)
> I would assume that you can trade the items physically by picking them up. You just can’t catalog them and then order them that way because you can only order them in the promotion tab once you scan the amiibo.
> Hope this helps! If any of my info is false pls let me know


 So they did pull the New Leaf when trying to obtain the villagers from someone else. I already have the cards and would've been happy to help folks get these ('rare') villagers.  Why Nintendo! (again!)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bubble Pop said:


> The whole point is that you buy the cards! They categorically won't appear on mystery islands. The items can still be gifted by a friend and of course if you want the villagers search out the cards. I mean they are cheaper than the real thing on Etsy and do the same job (and looks aesthetically nicer haha!)


Well remember when Raymond, Judy, Audie, Sherb, and Dom (just the name some) were in New Horizions but they don't have their amiibo cards? You can still find them in the game through mystery islands, campsite, and trading with other people. However with the Sanrio villagers like someone else said you can't do that. 

I saw so many people planning what villager they want to move out in order to have the Sanrio villager they love on their island. Turns out you only need to scan the Sanrio card just to get the items in your catalog, you don't have to move them in to get the items. 

The point is even if the villagers I mentioned (Raymond, Judy, Audie, Sherb, and Dom) they can still be obtained in the game because they don't have amiibo cards but for some weird reason the Sanrio villagers cannot be found in the actual game. Could you imagine if every other villager could not be adopted when using their amiibo cards to move them out? If that makes any sense.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Well remember when Raymond, Judy, Audie, Sherb, and Dom (just the name some) were in New Horizions but they don't have their amiibo cards? You can still find them in the game through mystery islands, campsite, and trading with other people. However with the Sanrio villagers like someone else said you can't do that.
> 
> I saw so many people planning what villager they want to move out in order to have the Sanrio villager they love on their island. Turns out you only need to scan the Sanrio card just to get the items in your catalog, you don't have to move them in to get the items.
> 
> The point is even if the villagers I mentioned (Raymond, Judy, Audie, Sherb, and Dom) they can still be obtained in the game because they don't have amiibo cards but for some weird reason the Sanrio villagers cannot be found in the actual game. Could you imagine if every other villager could not be adopted when using their amiibo cards to move them out? If that makes any sense.


Thing is, those characters you mentioned are nintendos own characters. They don't have amiibo but are in the game for anyone to get. Which makes them the opposite of the sanrio ones.

The sanrio characters aren't nintendo owned characters. They're a colab with another company Who also would hold the rights over them. They would also be getting a cut of the profits from the cards as well as benefiting from the publicity it brings their company.

So to me the 2 are apples and oranges


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Thing is, those characters you mentioned are nintendos own characters. They don't have amiibo but are in the game for anyone to get. Which makes them the opposite of the sanrio ones.
> 
> The sanrio characters aren't nintendo owned characters. They're a colab with another company Who also would hold the rights over them. They would also be getting a cut of the profits from the cards as well as benefiting from the publicity it brings their company.
> 
> So to me the 2 are apples and oranges


I see what you're saying but still, we should be able to adopt these Sanrio villagers. My friend broke down crying when I told her what the mods on Nookazon said when the Sanrio villagers could not be adopted. She has a hard time getting the Sanrio cards since she doesn't live in the US. Even still I am disappointed that you actually need to have the cards just to get the items. 

Here I was thinking that there would be another way to get the items besides trading with others but its really locked behind a paywall. I hate to sound like a Debbie Downer but this really is not that impressive. Sure people are happy with this update since they have the cards which is great more power to them, but for many other people who don't have access to these cards it really ruins the fun of the update considering you actually need them.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> I see what you're saying but still, we should be able to adopt these Sanrio villagers. My friend broke down crying when I told her what the mods on Nookazon said when the Sanrio villagers could not be adopted. She has a hard time getting the Sanrio cards since she doesn't live in the US. Even still I am disappointed that you actually need to have the cards just to get the items.
> 
> Here I was thinking that there would be another way to get the items besides trading with others but its really locked behind a paywall. I hate to sound like a Debbie Downer but this really is not that impressive. Sure people are happy with this update since they have the cards which is great more power to them, but for many other people who don't have access to these cards it really ruins the fun of the update considering you actually need them.


I've mixed feelings on it.
The update contains a lot of stuff outside of sanrio so all players have something they can get out of this with or without the cards which is good.

I would rather cards weren't needed at all and if the items were just in the promotional tab, with the villagers just added to the normal pool of them. However I doubt sanrio would have concented to the colab without the cards being essential.

A lot of people are very happy to have the sanrio characters back, me included, so I would rather it be a card only thing than no one have anything.

So yeah, mixed bag to me

I probably am also biased because I can rip off any amiibo so shortages or fakes doesn't affect me at all


----------



## MayorofMapleton

SoraFan23 said:


> I see what you're saying but still, we should be able to adopt these Sanrio villagers. My friend broke down crying when I told her what the mods on Nookazon said when the Sanrio villagers could not be adopted. She has a hard time getting the Sanrio cards since she doesn't live in the US. Even still I am disappointed that you actually need to have the cards just to get the items.



Where is she located, there are other stores to get them. I'm in Canada and pre-ordered them on Best Buy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

MayorofMapleton said:


> Where is she located, there are other stores to get them. I'm in Canada and pre-ordered them on Best Buy.


She's living in the UK


----------



## Junalt

SoraFan23 said:


> I see what you're saying but still, we should be able to adopt these Sanrio villagers. My friend broke down crying when I told her what the mods on Nookazon said when the Sanrio villagers could not be adopted. She has a hard time getting the Sanrio cards since she doesn't live in the US. Even still I am disappointed that you actually need to have the cards just to get the items.
> 
> Here I was thinking that there would be another way to get the items besides trading with others but its really locked behind a paywall. I hate to sound like a Debbie Downer but this really is not that impressive. Sure people are happy with this update since they have the cards which is great more power to them, but for many other people who don't have access to these cards it really ruins the fun of the update considering you actually need them.



I really don’t like this model honestly but as I’m sure you’re aware that there are many options out there for those who couldn’t manage to get the official cards. If your friend is to the point of breaking down crying, it might be wise to seek out those available methods instead. Did you play NL? There were far more items locked behind the welcome amiibo cards paywall there that were also non-orderable from the cataloged so be prepared if they ever bring RVs back that many items will have this same treatment.


----------



## Matt0106

Keep in mind that while Nintendo definitely plays a role, Sanrio also probably wanted the cards to be rare. This is a collaboration after all, so it's possible that Sanrio wanted there to be certain criteria that was met before giving up their property to Nintendo to be used. In order to maximize sales, maybe Sanrio played a role in the characters being non-adoptable? I'm no expert though, so I have zero clue.

I know Nintendo did it with the other characters, but that's not as bad, since most amiibo figurines nowadays are usually $30 - $40 scalped, compared to the original price of $21.99.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> I see what you're saying but still, we should be able to adopt these Sanrio villagers. My friend broke down crying when I told her what the mods on Nookazon said when the Sanrio villagers could not be adopted. She has a hard time getting the Sanrio cards since she doesn't live in the US. Even still I am disappointed that you actually need to have the cards just to get the items.
> 
> Here I was thinking that there would be another way to get the items besides trading with others but its really locked behind a paywall. I hate to sound like a Debbie Downer but this really is not that impressive. Sure people are happy with this update since they have the cards which is great more power to them, but for many other people who don't have access to these cards it really ruins the fun of the update considering you actually need them.


This was an even bigger thing in New Leaf though. It's not this update that is the first to do it. As someone else mentioned, NL made it FAR worse, with hundreds of items being locked behind amiibo, and keep in mind back when Welcome amiibo came to NL, the Welcome amiibo series was incredibly hard to find.

And with the other amiibo characters being in code of the game, just know that this isn't the last time they'll do this. It's unfortunate, but I don't think any amount of disappointment will change a model they've been using for years.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Matt0106 said:


> Keep in mind that while Nintendo definitely plays a role, Sanrio also probably wanted the cards to be rare. This is a collaboration after all, so it's possible that Sanrio wanted there to be certain criteria that was met before giving up their property to Nintendo to be used. In order to maximize sales, maybe Sanrio played a role in the characters being non-adoptable? I'm no expert though, so I have zero clue.
> 
> I know Nintendo did it with the other characters, but that's not as bad, since most amiibo figurines nowadays are usually $30 - $40 scalped, compared to the original price of $21.99.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021
> 
> 
> This was an even bigger thing in New Leaf though. It's not this update that is the first to do it. As someone else mentioned, NL made it FAR worse, with hundreds of items being locked behind amiibo, and keep in mind back when Welcome amiibo came to NL, the Welcome amiibo series was incredibly hard to find.
> 
> And with the other amiibo characters being in code of the game, just know that this isn't the last time they'll do this. It's unfortunate, but I don't think any amount of disappointment will change a model they've been using for years.


I get what everyone else is saying but this is not going sit well with the rest with other people in general. Especially since they don't like Microtransactions and considering that the amiibo cards for these Sanrio update are locked behind it really has that sorta EA vibe I'm getting and its not really good. Thats really shocking to hear New Leaf did something like this before and no one was upset about it that time which is really a surprise to me. 

With all due respect it is true you can still get the Sanrio items from trading but whats really annoying is because you cannot catalog them you actually need to have someone give the items to you. I'm pretty sure if you are friends with someone you can ask them to order the items to you but the problem is that you can only do it 2 times a day and it will require a lot of time traveling just to get all the Sanrio items when you don't have the cards.


----------



## Chris

SoraFan23 said:


> She's living in the UK


UK preorders haven't even gone up yet, so there's no reason for your friend to panic yet! I imagine it's going to be easier to get them in the UK than elsewhere actually - that was the case back in 2016, anyway. I bought multiple packs in the UK in 2016 and mailed them off to other TBT staff in other continents.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

SoraFan23 said:


> She's living in the UK


The Sanrio Amiibo Cards will release in the United Kingdom and greater Europe during ‘Late March’ according to Nintendo of Europe. We recommend fans in the UK keep an eye on the Nintendo Official UK Store.


----------



## Matt0106

SoraFan23 said:


> I get what everyone else is saying but this is not going sit well with the rest with other people in general. Especially since they don't like Microtransactions and considering that the amiibo cards for these Sanrio update are locked behind it really has that sorta EA vibe I'm getting and its not really good. Thats really shocking to hear New Leaf did something like this before and no one was upset about it that time which is really a surprise to me.
> 
> With all due respect it is true you can still get the Sanrio items from trading but whats really annoying is because you cannot catalog them you actually need to have someone give the items to you. I'm pretty sure if you are friends with someone you can ask them to order the items to you but the problem is that you can only do it 2 times a day and it will require a lot of time traveling just to get all the Sanrio items when you don't have the cards.


In my opinion, Nintendo is not even close to EA. At all. EA has done some pretty sketchy things things. I think DrewAC mentioned it, but what Nintendo did with free updates vs. what EA did with the Sims and its $61 CAD price tag for expansions packs is like night and day. The amiibo thing isn't great, I get that, but at the same time, this isn't a game where you become better if you pay for it; you unlock a villager with the same personalities as the rest, and you get furniture that while it can't be cataloged, it can be traded. All you're missing out on are the aesthetics, it's basically a skin when you think about it hard enough.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Matt0106 said:


> In my opinion, Nintendo is not even close to EA. At all. EA has done some pretty sketchy things things. I think DrewAC mentioned it, but what Nintendo did with free updates vs. what EA did with the Sims and its $61 CAD price tag for expansions packs is like night and day. The amiibo thing isn't great, I get that, but at the same time, this isn't a game where you become better if you pay for it; you unlock a villager with the same personalities as the rest, and you get furniture that while it can't be cataloged, it can be traded. All you're missing out on are the aesthetics, it's basically a skin when you think about it hard enough.


Oh well... I guess this is how it is then. I'm sure there is going to be so many divided opinions on this but I said what I needed to say. I wasn't interested in the Sanrio to begin with and I was hoping to get the items in the game legit but its clear to me the update is not for me. Really good for the people who still have the cards from New Leaf that they are still able to use it in New Horizons again more power to them. I guess I will have to take another break from this game until something else interest me again. I know people are going to tell me the same things again but I am already playing different games at the moment so I will put this game down when I feel like there is something added that will keep me interest, but for now the Sanrio update just doesn't do for me in my opinion. 

Hope everyone enjoys the update for what it is and they have a good time with it.


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> Keep in mind that while Nintendo definitely plays a role, Sanrio also probably wanted the cards to be rare. This is a collaboration after all, so it's possible that Sanrio wanted there to be certain criteria that was met before giving up their property to Nintendo to be used. In order to maximize sales, maybe Sanrio played a role in the characters being non-adoptable? I'm no expert though, so I have zero clue.
> 
> I know Nintendo did it with the other characters, but that's not as bad, since most amiibo figurines nowadays are usually $30 - $40 scalped, compared to the original price of $21.99.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021
> 
> 
> This was an even bigger thing in New Leaf though. It's not this update that is the first to do it. As someone else mentioned, NL made it FAR worse, with hundreds of items being locked behind amiibo, and keep in mind back when Welcome amiibo came to NL, the Welcome amiibo series was incredibly hard to find.
> 
> And with the other amiibo characters being in code of the game, just know that this isn't the last time they'll do this. It's unfortunate, but I don't think any amount of disappointment will change a model they've been using for years.


I even spent an inordinate amount of money on an Amiibo reader since my 2DS didn't have one already built in. At least every version of the Switch, and even the Pro Controller, has it built in.


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> I even spent an inordinate amount of money on an Amiibo reader since my 2DS didn't have one already built in. At least every version of the Switch, and even the Pro Controller, has it built in.


That is true! I was lucky to have one at launch since I wanted to use it for Smash Bros. on 3DS, but alas, I don't have it anymore.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Here is Etoile.


----------



## annex

I don't know if this has already been discussed, but I have the Nintendo app. I updated it last night and there was nothing new. I checked it today, and still nothing. Is it just not out yet?


----------



## Matt0106

annex said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed, but I have the Nintendo app. I updated it last night and there was nothing new. I checked it today, and still nothing. Is it just not out yet?


The Nook Points functionality is only coming out later in the month. It didn't update alongside the NH update.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

annex said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed, but I have the Nintendo app. I updated it last night and there was nothing new. I checked it today, and still nothing. Is it just not out yet?



Nooklink update won't role in until the 23rd I think?


----------



## annex

Oh good. I was a bit worried. Thank you.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Is the furniture reorderable through the catalog once you have it?


----------



## Matt0106

Pendragon1980 said:


> Is the furniture reorderable through the catalog once you have it?


Nope, the furniture can only be traded. The only way it's reorderable is if you scan the amiibo.


----------



## meggiewes

I spent some time in Harv's Cabin this morning and Rilla looks so good in nearly everything I put her in! She looks so much better in New Horizons than she did in New Leaf.

She might have to come live on my island for a while.


----------



## Sheep Villager

meggiewes said:


> I spent some time in Harv's Cabin this morning and Rilla looks so good in nearly everything I put her in! She looks so much better in New Horizons than she did in New Leaf.
> 
> She might have to come live on my island for a while.



This was exactly why I fell in love with her in Pocket Camp! The normal Hello Kitty shirt doesn't do her justice. She has such a good colour scheme and at least in PC hats look spectacular on her.

I'm so glad Rilla seems to be getting more love this time around.​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Gosh, I underestimated how long the week + until the amiibo cards rerelease would feel...

love seeing the screen caps from everyone at least


----------



## meggiewes

Sheep Villager said:


> This was exactly why I fell in love with her in Pocket Camp! The normal Hello Kitty shirt doesn't do her justice. She has such a good colour scheme and at least in PC hats look spectacular on her.
> 
> I'm so glad Rilla seems to be getting more love this time around.​



She looks so good in dresses! When I move her in I am totally giving her all the cutest dresses I can find. And the flower crowns actually look really good on gorillas even though she takes her bow off to wear them.

I am also happy to see Rilla get more love. I have a soft spot for the gorillas because they remind me of big old softies.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Looking past the issue of getting the cards in the first place, I’m not sure who I want to kick out for Toby. Zucker, Antonio, Sydney, Francine, Raymond, and Audie can never leave my island, but I like all my other villagers too...  so far it’s between Phoebe and Coco. I have Coco’s amiibo so I can invite her as I please, but I kinda want to have her too. Phoebe is cool and is my newest villager and I don’t have another sisterly, but I don’t really feel attached to her... right now it’s between Lily who I love too and Phoebe. Ughhh I can’t decide!! to be honest I might just put all of them in my New Leaf town but I still want Toby in New Horizons.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I just keep checking the Nintendo website so I can get the cards, and they are still out of stock, I'm guessing they are literally dropping them on the 26th! Hopefully i will get a pack and good luck to everyone else wanting one too! 

The items look so cute!


----------



## Sharksheep

Still haven't decided if I want Marty or Etolie. I like swore off all cubs and bears thanks to island hopping trauma and Judy but Marty is pretty cute. The problem is that I also like the 10 villagers I picked so I'll have to kick one of them out and I can't decide if it should be a Dotty or Bones. Then there's the issue if they ever bring back Felyne


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I want to kick Tia out so badly for Etoile. I hate Tia but Etoile makes me happy


----------



## Plainbluetees

You know what I just realized? Target did preorders for all the other amiibo figures. I don’t see why they couldn’t have done preorders now...


----------



## Sharksheep

Plainbluetees said:


> You know what I just realized? Target did preorders for all the other amiibo figures. I don’t see why they couldn’t have done preorders now...
> View attachment 362094


 Probably cause those are figures and not a card pack


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Figures would go faster than the cards plus more people tend to care about figures than cards sadly. So I doubt we'll get pre-orders.


----------



## Sara?

Milky star said:


> Figures would go faster than the cards plus more people tend to care about figures than cards sadly. So I doubt we'll get pre-orders.


 thats a shame, to be honest i find cars so much more practical, they just the less space than figurines. Imagine all villagers and NPC villagers in figurine I would end up having to dedicate AC an entire room filled with shells filled with figurines ( uf now that i say it for me it sounds even a  bit creepy ). I for once im super happy about having cards and hope they make enough of them eventually at least


----------



## Sheydra

Have my cards incoming, of coarse delayed til after patch my luck. But was wondering for the furniture, does it appear in Timmy and tommy or nook atm shopping?


----------



## Matt0106

Sheydra said:


> Have my cards incoming, of coarse delayed til after patch my luck. But was wondering for the furniture, does it appear in Timmy and tommy or nook atm shopping?


Nook Stop's promotional section is where you can find them after scanning the cards


----------



## Garrett

Sheydra said:


> Have my cards incoming, of coarse delayed til after patch my luck. But was wondering for the furniture, does it appear in Timmy and tommy or nook atm shopping?


Nook shopping promotion tab along with the Mario and Pocket Camp items, but after you order and receive the items they also appear in their respective section of your clothing, furniture, carpet etc catalogue.


----------



## Sheydra

Thx guys, so can’t wait for them.


----------



## xara

for all my fellow canadians!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372658994293137414


----------



## heartdrops

One Target's inital stock is 72 packs. I'm nervous  My local Target is the busiest one in the state.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372601811517984775


----------



## KayDee

Hopefully that’s true for every store. I went to a Target today and the person I talked to didn’t know about the cards.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm off next Friday so I'll be going in to my local Target at open to try and get some! I feel like I should have a pretty good shot since it's a weekday.


----------



## azurill

KayDee said:


> Hopefully that’s true for every store. I went to a Target today and the person I talked to didn’t know about the cards.


I hope so as well.  I talked to the store manager at the target by me the other day and he said he didn’t know if they were going to get them.


----------



## Corry

Definitely going to Target before they open to try and get a pack. Hoping they have a 1 pack per person limit cuz I could see stock get depleted quickly otherwise.


----------



## KayDee

azurill said:


> I hope so as well.  I talked to the store manager at the target by me the other day and he said he didn’t know if they were going to get them.


They just said if they do get it, it would probably be in the same week so I think what I’ll do is check a couple of Target within my area the day before so I don’t waste time going to one that didn’t even get shipments.


----------



## azurill

KayDee said:


> They just said if they do get it, it would probably be in the same week so I think what I’ll do is check a couple of Target within my area the day before so I don’t waste time going to one that didn’t even get shipments.


Yea probably the same for mine. I only have  one that is about 30minutes away. I’m going to call the day before since I can’t get there the day it comes out and asked someone if they can go for me.


----------



## tajikey

I'll be at the door around 7:15a next Friday. Hope they don't limit at my store because I'd like to give a few away around here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I've had my Japanese Sanrio amiibo cards since 2017, so it was nice to finally have a real use for them again!  The furniture and such they unlocked is super adorable.  I was also happy to see that each villager has their own poster in addition to the old designs.  I don't know if I'll replace anyone on my island yet, especially since most of them are 100% locked in as dreamies, but we'll see.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

heartdrops said:


> One Target's inital stock is 72 packs. I'm nervous  My local Target is the busiest one in the state.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372601811517984775


72!? That's it!? That means mine will get even less.


----------



## heartdrops

Hopefully there’ll be restocks, and I don’t mean the six months later kind 

Now I’m questioning if my Target will even get them.. my state’s tiny and there’s only 4 Targets here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

This remind me of when I went early to a target opening for some amiibo figures. I ended up getting Wario and Jigglypuff, but I also got to meet some of our local scalpers. One guy was there with his family, his breath smelled of actual crap, and he got really close to me.


----------



## AgentCP

tajikey said:


> I'll be at the door around 7:15a next Friday. Hope they don't limit at my store because I'd like to give a few away around here.



I'll just forget about shame for a moment and say, be ready to get my pm on release day then lol. 
I checked my local Target just yesterday and they still haven't gotten any. Not clear if any of my 4 local Targets will get stocks.


----------



## xhyloh

really hoping i can get my hands on these... if stocks are as limited as they seem it may not be possible but who knows... i haven't wanted anything this bad in a while so let's hope my dream comes true. why did they have to release the update a whole week before the card restock...


----------



## heartdrops

It might be order pickup only? But how would that work? I'm not sure how legit the source is.

Edit: It's on the Target ad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372778393226276865


----------



## Corry

heartdrops said:


> It might be order pickup only? But how would that work? I'm not sure how legit the source is.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372778393226276865


So I can't just walk into the store and buy one? Great now I have to wait for whenever they shadow drop the cards online and order. On top of that, idk which target stores will actually have quantities.


----------



## heartdrops

Guess I'm not sleeping on the 25th Does Target usually drop stuff in the middle of the night?

Edit: I'm guessing this isn't going to be at my local Target because it's not showing on the ad for my zip code.


----------



## Nefarious

Really hope one can just walk in for a pack despite what that ad says, I mean the stores here are open like normal, would be really stupid if you *have *to order online  when you're still walking in the store to pick it up within 10 minutes anyways. I really don't want to make a Target account for just this one quick instance.


----------



## KayDee

Well that sucks. This just made it much harder to get cause now scalpers can just use bots to buy up stock instead of lining up in store and possibly be limited to one per person.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

heartdrops said:


> It might be order pickup only? But how would that work? I'm not sure how legit the source is.
> 
> Edit: It's on the Target ad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372778393226276865


Pick up only? That's even worst than just going into the store and buying. A least then I'd have a better chance. When I said I wanted online ordering I wanted to where I could have them shipped to me. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021

Why is Target even making this so difficult? You already have limited stock so just allow all options. Online, pick up and in store. Not that hard.


----------



## Mu~

Some1 should design an app that lets you hire someone to go yo a target for you in case you can't when stuff like this happens


----------



## WaileaNoRei

heartdrops said:


> Guess I'm not sleeping on the 25th Does Target usually drop stuff in the middle of the night?
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing this isn't going to be at my local Target because it's not showing on the ad for my zip code.



Sorry if this is too obvious, but make sure you are checking the ‘sneak peak’ in the weekly ad section, not main ad. (It is on page 18 for both of the 2 target closest to me)


----------



## heartdrops

WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry if this is too obvious, but make sure you are checking the ‘sneak peak’ in the weekly ad section, not main ad. (It is on page 18 for both of the 2 target closest to me)


I was checking the sneak peek ad, and mine is missing that whole 'Game on the go' page


----------



## Bilaz

I’m just sitting here as a confused European wondering why I thought Target was a supermarket all this time


----------



## Junalt

Out of stock now, removed (was for Amazon Italy).


----------



## AgentCP

This is getting ridiculous. I have so much hate for Nintendo right now. Why exclusive to only 1 retailer?? With no preorders, limited quantity, etc etc. It's bull! Other countries have multiple retailers, why does US only have Target! Ugh! 

Also, drive up or pick up sounds more like, local only. If we order for delivery, items usually come from their warehouse but pickup only means items will just come from local store inventory. Might be able to just walk in store and pick one up without reserving ahead of time? What sucks is, if you get sniped so you go into store and can't get any cause all their inventory is already reserved for online orders....or if your local Target gets no stock


----------



## Xane_MM

Well, with that recent news, this turned from good to bad really quick. I basically have no money so I can't even get the cards, and even if I could, I can't drive out to some Target to pick up them, as I don't have a car, either. Nintendo...*why *do you keep making mistakes like this with Amiibo like this?

What I really don't like is how they've made it much harder to get any of this without the cards, which are probably very hard to obtain! I can't get Etoile, the cute sheep, because apparently she won't move to other islands, literally requiring the card just to invite her. The furniture is a bit better since people could trade it with me, but... who would be willing to do that? If I can't get  Etoile, the Little Twin Stars furniture and Etoile's poster would be a nice...consolation prize.


----------



## mocha.

I totally forgot about the update so it was a nice surprise yesterday when my friend messaged me! I bought the cards a few years ago whilst playing NL so luckily I’ve been able to order the items I like c: (I’ve also linked my shop in my signature if anybody needs items!)

I would love to have Marty on my island - I had him in NL and he is just soo cute and matches my aesthetic to a T! Etoile is adorable too but that’s just a given!

All of the items are amazing and I’m particularly fond of the kerokerokeroppi set ♡ it’s just annoying that there’s a 5 item limit per day, v annoying for people who don’t TT


----------



## azurill

Any one know if target will limit how many you can order. I just want one pack. This is bad for anyone that can’t get to a target. I wonder if they will say when you can order.  If not I will just stay up so I can order one.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

heartdrops said:


> I was checking the sneak peek ad, and mine is missing that whole 'Game on the go' page



so sorry! I thought you probably were, but hoped somehow it was a mistake and your target ad wasn’t missing them after all! 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021



Bilaz said:


> I’m just sitting here as a confused European wondering why I thought Target was a supermarket all this time



target does sell have groceries! So you are not totally wrong. They sell groceries, clothes, furniture, electronics, toys, books, medicine (they have a pharmacy)...pretty much everything!  except apparently adequate amounts of amiibo cards to everyone who wants them...


----------



## Plainbluetees

Pickup- drive up only? As in picking up in store or curbside?

Nintendo just ruined my chances of getting them.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021

I don’t know when they’ll release the orders... it might be in the dead of night which is just lovely.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

azurill said:


> Any one know if target will limit how many you can order. I just want one pack. This is bad for anyone that can’t get to a target. I wonder if they will say when you can order.  If not I will just stay up so I can order one.



for better or worse since the ad doesn’t list any purchase limits, at most potentially maybe the individual stores could limit the number of packs purchased, though admittedly, since it says order pick up or drive up it seems you have to order online, so it sure how a limitation would be implemented. But I guess on the upside, people may be able to pick up some extras for friends in less target rich (haha...) areas

the ad information is not great. It seems strange that you can not order delivery, to me that unfortunately does imply the stock will be limited...this is also how switch purchases in my area last April-June were working. It is really bad for anyone who does not live near a target, does not have access to a car or has for any reason difficulty making purchases online... I’m really sorry guys 

I know there are at least a few people on here who may be willing and able to try and grab a few  extra packs to distribute to the community here. I don’t know if we could arrange something like that through like the amiibo post office for better transparency. Idk, I just hoped everyone who wanted a pack would be able to get one.

nintendo is apparently very not transparent about things (from anecdotal stories from a friend in the video game industry, Nintendo USA employees complain that sometimes they would not even find out about big announcements until the day of) so I am hoping, perhaps against all hope, that there will be restocking of these items and nintendo just isn’t telling anyone...but this isn’t something that feels like we can rely on it.


----------



## Bilaz

WaileaNoRei said:


> target does sell have groceries! So you are not totally wrong. They sell groceries, clothes, furniture, electronics, toys, books, medicine (they have a pharmacy)...pretty much everything!  except apparently adequate amounts of amiibo cards to everyone who wants them...


That's honestly kinda rad, I'd love to see shops that big here, the only ones we have are company only.


----------



## Chris

WaileaNoRei said:


> I know there are at least a few people on here who may be willing and able to try and grab a few  extra packs to distribute to the community here. I don’t know if we could arrange something like that through like the amiibo post office for better transparency. Idk, I just hoped everyone who wanted a pack would be able to get one.


This would violate the rules of the amiibo Card Post Office - in fact running something like this publicly at all would violate a number of site rules. I could try proposing the idea to the site owner to see if we think it's safe to make an exception this one time however I'm not sure if it would be successful for the usual reasons we don't allow the sell/trade/etc of real world items.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Vrisnem said:


> This would violate the rules of the amiibo Card Post Office - in fact running something like this publicly at all would violate a number of site rules. I could try proposing the idea to the site owner to see if we think it's safe to make an exception this one time however I'm not sure if it would be successful for the usual reasons we don't allow the sell/trade/etc of real world items.



yes I was afraid of that. And there are a lot of risks involved that I imagine would leave the site open to liability, which makes it probably a bad idea.

Don’t mean to cause trouble for you, just wishing I could help those who may not have the chance to get ahold of the cards

But yeah, if you need me to edit that out of my post or remove my post please do! It is 6 am here and my sleepy thoughts carried me perhaps beyond the bounds of what is prudent to write.


----------



## azurill

WaileaNoRei said:


> for better or worse since the ad doesn’t list any purchase limits, at most potentially maybe the individual stores could limit the number of packs purchased, though admittedly, since it says order pick up or drive up it seems you have to order online, so it sure how a limitation would be implemented. But I guess on the upside, people may be able to pick up some extras for friends in less target rich (haha...) areas
> 
> the ad information is not great. It seems strange that you can not order delivery, to me that unfortunately does imply the stock will be limited...this is also how switch purchases in my area last April-June were working. It is really bad for anyone who does not live near a target, does not have access to a car or has for any reason difficulty making purchases online... I’m really sorry guys
> 
> I know there are at least a few people on here who may be willing and able to try and grab a few  extra packs to distribute to the community here. I don’t know if we could arrange something like that through like the amiibo post office for better transparency. Idk, I just hoped everyone who wanted a pack would be able to get one.
> 
> nintendo is apparently very not transparent about things (from anecdotal stories from a friend in the video game industry, Nintendo USA employees complain that sometimes they would not even find out about big announcements until the day of) so I am hoping, perhaps against all hope, that there will be restocking of these items and nintendo just isn’t telling anyone...but this isn’t something that feels like we can rely on it.


I just wish there was more information. I feel bad for people not close to a target. It seems even people who are close to one will have a hard time getting them. It is weird that you can’t have them delivered. Seems you will have to be checking at the right time in order to get a pack of cards. It would be nice if they do  restock at some point so everyone that wants cards can get them even if they just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## VanitasFan26

KayDee said:


> Well that sucks. This just made it much harder to get cause now scalpers can just use bots to buy up stock instead of lining up in store and possibly be limited to one per person.


I warned everyone about those scalpers before the update was even out. This sucks for everyone who still don't have the cards and are struggling. I feel for them. Again this seems really shady by Nintendo to lock the Sanrio villagers and items by a paywall.


----------



## Matt0106

SoraFan23 said:


> I warned everyone about those scalpers before the update was even out. This sucks for everyone who still don't have the cards and are struggling. I feel for them. Again this seems really shady by Nintendo to lock the Sanrio villagers and items by a paywall.


But we don’t know if it’s Nintendo who wanted them locked; it’s not their IP, it’s Sanrio’s. Sanrio maybe would’ve wanted them to be this exclusive update rather than it being something common for everyone to access.

Not saying it’s right or that Nintendo is innocent, but this has occurred since New Leaf, and we don’t know what goes on behind closed doors. The cards being scalped is unfortunately nothing new, since almost every amiibo Nintendo comes out with gets the same treatment


----------



## VanitasFan26

Matt0106 said:


> But we don’t know if it’s Nintendo who wanted them locked; it’s not their IP, it’s Sanrio’s. Sanrio maybe would’ve wanted them to be this exclusive update rather than it being something common for everyone to access.
> 
> Not saying it’s right or that Nintendo is innocent, but this has occurred since New Leaf, and we don’t know what goes on behind closed doors. The cards being scalped is unfortunately nothing new, since almost every amiibo Nintendo comes out with gets the same treatment


I don't know whats worse not having the cards and having to find people to trade with to get the Sanrio items or not being able to get the Sanrio villager legit since they can't be adopted. I'm sorry this update just sucks. The mistake Nintendo made was that they wanted to make it "Target Exclusive" may I ask why can't most other stores sell the Sanrio cards?

It just made no sense to me why they choose to go with that route? Its no wonder scalpers are taking advantage of this on other websites. I know you said its nothing new but still, Nintendo should've known about this before. It happened before with the Pokemon 25th anniversary toys from McDonalds.


----------



## tajikey

heartdrops said:


> Guess I'm not sleeping on the 25th Does Target usually drop stuff in the middle of the night?
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing this isn't going to be at my local Target because it's not showing on the ad for my zip code.


Regional ads won't be available until at least tomorrow, Sunday normally, and are included as inserts in the newspaper. The ones I've seen online HERE and HERE are nationwide ads. When your regional ad releases, it may or may not have the cards in them. If it does, they're legally obligated to have at least 1 pack of the cards in stock to sell, otherwise, it's false advertising.

And I do agree that them being available for pickup or drive up only significantly limits the audience, and potentially opens them up to be more easily flipped online. Hard to say why Target set it up this way, but I can't imagine it's something Nintendo would have required.

Also, while searching the Target site for Amiibo cards, this came up:








						Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




Can't say I've seen that set before. My local Target has one in stock, which gives me hope they'll be receiving the cards, too. If anyone is crafty enough to get their hands on the Target DPCI # for the Sanrio Amiibo cards, you could use a site Like This to quickly check inventory of a few different stores in your area. It's how I was able to track down a Neon Switch at release. Also, I read online that Target updates their inventory database at 8a, so I wouldn't get frustrated if when you check before then, nothing shows up.

One week from today!


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's definitely not Nintendo who was 100% in charge of any paywall. 
This is a collaboration with an IP that isn't theirs. Nintendo has very little say in what this DLC costs as they don't own the characters.

Put it this way... let's say the Sanrio characters were free. What would _Sanrio_ benefit from letting Nintendo use their characters? Absolutely nothing. Sanrio is business just like Nintendo is. Giving away their IP for free use would only be a loss in profit. Also there's all sorts of fun legal stuff that goes in to collaborations like these which does take time and effort which again, translates in to costs. Sanrio has no obligation to waste_ their_ time to let _Nintendo_ customers get their products for free.

Also this paywall isn't anything new. The Sanrio collab in New Leaf was the exact same. The Sanrio collab in Pocket Camp also wasn't free.

I do want to clarify this post isn't to defend how Nintendo is handling distribution of the amiibo cards. I just think instead of asking for these to be free we should be focusing on asking for better ways to obtain them. I genuinely have no idea why there isn't a way to purchase this DLC digitally without a physical card to go with it. Even from a business stand point it would make so much extra money if they had a digital DLC bundle.​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I feel like there is a weird disconnect between the idea of a cash grab and this execution. Like we complain about the cash grab (fairly, but still) but it is more like...be better at taking our money nintendo (sad as that sounds)

yes, if you want to create these cards there is demand, so please grab us for all the amiibo cash you can get - release all the cards, keep stocking them, release new cards with pretty pictures and people would pay and pay. I tend to see it over all as mismanaged rather than shady, because in my experience most big companies and organizations are just in general more messy and badly organized than we expect, but that is just my own view.

In any case, this rerelease of the cards seems unnecessarily bad.

edit: sorry if I am getting carried away with complaining, just really want us all to get cards if we want them


----------



## Burumun

tajikey said:


> Also, while searching the Target site for Amiibo cards, this came up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I've seen that set before. My local Target has one in stock, which gives me hope they'll be receiving the cards, too.


From what I could find, the collector's box was released in November, it's not really new. I mean, if your store does have one, it still seems like a good sign - I imagine selling a $7 item that unlocks in-game content is a lot easier than a $30 pack of random merch.


----------



## jcmbangor

I have Rilla's card from my NL playing days and loved her as a peppy gorilla in one of my NL towns. For this game I would need to move someone out and I am attached to all my villagers. I certainly wouldn't part with Bubbles. I may consider swapping lazy Beau for her. We shall see.


----------



## JKDOS

Does anyone have an idea of where the cards will be in Target? Near the checkout lanes where trading cards can be found or will they more likely be back in electronics where PSN/Xbox/E-Shop codes can be purchased?


----------



## MooMiMoo

tajikey said:


> I even spent an inordinate amount of money on an Amiibo reader since my 2DS didn't have one already built in. At least every version of the Switch, and even the Pro Controller, has it built in.


Man, I forgot about the Amiibo reader... I imported mine from Japan just to scan in the Sanrio cards and it’s sitting in my closet somwhere gathering dust now LOL Good ole days


----------



## KayDee

I’ve been thinking about this but maybe it’s not actually so bad to have it pick up only. I don’t know how retailer websites work but if their system is making you choose a pick up location doesn’t that mean that it’s set up in a way that your order is only pulling from a specific Target store’s stock? This could mean scalpers might not be able to get everything if you have multiple Targets in your area since they’d have to pick a specific location to buy from especially if it’s limited to one item per cart. This is in contrast to having all of it available for purchase online making all the stock up for grabs to anyone allowing scalpers to get everything.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

KayDee said:


> I’ve been thinking about this but maybe it’s not actually so bad to have it pick up only. I don’t know how retailer websites work but if their system is making you choose a pick up location doesn’t that mean that it’s set up in a way that your order is only pulling from a specific Target store’s stock? This could mean scalpers might not be able to get everything if you have multiple Targets in your area since they’d have to pick a specific location to buy from especially if it’s limited to one item per cart. This is in contrast to having all of it available for purchase online making all the stock up for grabs to anyone allowing scalpers to get everything.



yes that is how it is set up in my experience. And I think you are right! Still creates a hardship for those not near target or whose targets do not receive the cards, but that’s a good point that it makes it more difficult for mass buy out by scalpers.


----------



## KayDee

WaileaNoRei said:


> yes that is how it is set up in my experience. And I think you are right! Still creates a hardship for those not near target or whose targets do not receive the cards, but that’s a good point that it makes it more difficult for mass buy out by scalpers.


True. The ideal is still having it stocked online and in-store so everyone has a better chance.


----------



## psiJordan

JKDOS said:


> Does anyone have an idea of where the cards will be in Target? Near the checkout lanes where trading cards can be found or will they more likely be back in electronics where PSN/Xbox/E-Shop codes can be purchased?


When amiibo cards used to be sold a few years back they were always next to the Nintendo section by electronics


----------



## Lady Timpani

tajikey said:


> Also, while searching the Target site for Amiibo cards, this came up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing Collector's Box at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I've seen that set before. My local Target has one in stock, which gives me hope they'll be receiving the cards, too. If anyone is crafty enough to get their hands on the Target DPCI # for the Sanrio Amiibo cards, you could use a site Like This to quickly check inventory of a few different stores in your area. It's how I was able to track down a Neon Switch at release. Also, I read online that Target updates their inventory database at 8a, so I wouldn't get frustrated if when you check before then, nothing shows up.
> 
> One week from today!


Huh that's really cute! Mine also has it in stock... trying to get myself not to order it lmao.

As far as the pick up only goes, I'm disappointed, but fwiw, I picked up a bookcase at my Target last week and it was probably the best pickup experience I've had at any store. They get people in and out really quick. 

The only problem is now figuring out how to even order them for pickup. :/


----------



## Mu~

Just found this:








						Pack 6 Tarjetas amiibo Animal Crossing/Hello Kitty - Costomovil
					

Pack 6 Tarjetas amiibo Animal Crossing/Hello Kitty




					www.costomovil.es


----------



## Chris

Reminder to please not discuss illegal content here. Thank you!


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder to please not discuss illegal content here. Thank you!



Very sorry to have to disagree as i think that your actions were exaggerated in my opinion, I came here to ask for help from other pp from the forum and did not discuss Illegal content as you say, but its okey i guess nothing that can be done there i guess.


----------



## Rabirin

Are sanrio villagers able to be moved out naturally? As I know there was an issue with that in New Leaf. I mean I can always get them out with an amiibo, but is it likely that they’ll ask to move?


----------



## udinafrog

Still deciding if I should get them or not... And probably by then the cards won't be up for pre-order anymore. Guess I'll get them if I see them around somewhere when all the hype ends.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Senshi said:


> Are sanrio villagers able to be moved out naturally? As I know there was an issue with that in New Leaf. I mean I can always get them out with an amiibo, but is it likely that they’ll ask to move?


Yes like with any other villager you can let them move out when they have the thought bubble and kick them out if you wanted to replace them with another villager using amiibo cards. However, you cannot have someone else adopt them like other villagers. The Sanrio villagers are only obtained through the Sanrio cards and they also cannot be found on Mystery islands.


----------



## Sheydra

Yippi got my sanrio cards and just conscripted my hubby and son. Using a lot of chia’s stuff to redo my outdoor cafe so having them order stuff for me to help.


----------



## KittenNoir

Can I ask a question? I have noticed no one is selling the Sanrio animals in the neighbour network thread is this because they can not be sent to other islands other than the user who owns the cards?


----------



## Farfle_Productions

KittenNoir said:


> Can I ask a question? I have noticed no one is selling the Sanrio animals in the neighbour network thread is this because they can not be sent to other islands other than the user who owns the cards?


Yup!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm just hoping who ever is in charge fixes the pick up curbside only option because not only some places most likely won't get the cards but if some places do it'll be nearly impossible to get them. This really upsets me that many people will be left out due to bad management and choices.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

Also.. trading of real items isn't allowed here?  I just want some paper with cute villagers for acnh. I was hoping to do a trade too


----------



## Bluelady

Some Target news. Have people seen this already?


----------



## KayDee

Bluelady said:


> Some Target news. Have people seen this already?
> View attachment 362849


Yeah it was posted earlier but that limit 2 per guest is new info. It doesn’t show up on their weekly ad.


----------



## Bluelady

KayDee said:


> Yeah it was posted earlier but that limit 2 per guest is new info. It doesn’t show up on their weekly ad.


Oh. It showed up when I looked up “amiibo cards” on their website. I had to crop out my location.


----------



## KayDee

Bluelady said:


> Oh. It showed up when I looked up “amiibo cards” on their website. I had to crop out my location.


I see it now. If it’s limited quantities I don’t get why they’d make the limit 2. It just takes away from other people that want it. At least they put the time on when it becomes available.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

KayDee said:


> I see it now. If it’s limited quantities I don’t get why they’d make the limit 2. It just takes away from other people that want it. At least they put the time on when it becomes available.


Maybe so people could grab one other for someone else? I think it’s fair!


----------



## Blueskyy

Since it is order pickup and a limit of 2, I’m hoping there will be enough divided out to each location for plenty of people to get them if they want them. I’m lucky to live near many Targets, so hoping there will be a few options. I think the people that will have a harder time are those in rural areas, though.

When Welcome Amiibo cards came out, I remember them being in stores and a small amount being distributed in quite a few of the stores near me. Also, I remember staying up to get a flocked Bugs Bunny pop from Funko Fridays, which were expected to sell fast. No issues whatsoever. I’m hoping this will be the same, although I’m sure they’ll go rather quickly. If I do miss out, oh well. I already have Marty at least!


----------



## Pintuition

I really wish they’d sell the amiibos not just on order pickup or drive up. I was hoping to purchase them online and have them shipped. I hope that’s still on the table because I have no Target that’s close to me and they decided to release this on a Friday when most people are working. I’m bracing myself for disappointment this week but hopeful a friend might be able to get 2. Either way, this could have been run a whole lot smoother.


----------



## moonolotl

I live in the uk and i highly doubt im gonna be able to find anywhere that's in stock online, it never is
i was so excited for the sanrio cards awhh


----------



## Tindre

moonolotl said:


> I live in the uk and i highly doubt im gonna be able to find anywhere that's in stock online, it never is
> i was so excited for the sanrio cards awhh



Dont give up, I am sure it will be stocked on Nintendo UK! Maybe next week or on friday?


----------



## Chris

moonolotl said:


> I live in the uk and i highly doubt im gonna be able to find anywhere that's in stock online, it never is
> i was so excited for the sanrio cards awhh


The UK is typically one of the easiest locations to get Nintendo amiibo releases, so think more positively!


----------



## moonolotl

Vrisnem said:


> The UK is typically one of the easiest locations to get Nintendo amiibo releases, so think more positively!


every time ive gone to get amiibos ive struggled but i hope its just a me thing and you're right! :O


----------



## Chris

moonolotl said:


> every time ive gone to get amiibos ive struggled but i hope its just a me thing and you're right! :O


Do you have _'Receive email when a new conversation message is received'_ checked in your preferences? I'm chained to my desk 9-5 all week so can drop you a message if I see them go up.


----------



## maria110

Can we earn their photos like we do with regular villagers or just posters?


----------



## Matt0106

maria110 said:


> Can we earn their photos like we do with regular villagers or just posters?


They have two kinds of posters AND their photos to collect!


----------



## maria110

Matt0106 said:


> They have two kinds of posters AND their photos to collect!



Wonderful! I can't wait to get hands on a set of the cards.


----------



## moonolotl

Vrisnem said:


> Do you have _'Receive email when a new conversation message is received'_ checked in your preferences? I'm chained to my desk 9-5 all week so can drop you a message if I see them go up.


If you could do that then that would be incredible!! I'll turn that on now, thank you!


----------



## VanitasFan26

KittenNoir said:


> Can I ask a question? I have noticed no one is selling the Sanrio animals in the neighbour network thread is this because they can not be sent to other islands other than the user who owns the cards?


Sadly that is the case. The Sanrio villagers cannot be moved to other's islands when they are in boxes. So you are pretty much forced to use the Sanrio amiibo cards if you really want to invite them to move in on your island.


----------



## KittenNoir

SoraFan23 said:


> Sadly that is the case. The Sanrio villagers cannot be moved to other's islands when they are in boxes. So you are pretty much forced to use the Sanrio amiibo cards if you really want to invite them to move in on your island.


Nooo  it’s ok I just want the furniture now which I got from a lovely user on here


----------



## VanitasFan26

KittenNoir said:


> Nooo  it’s ok I just want the furniture now which I got from a lovely user on here


Speaking of furniture there is something you should know if you don't have the Sanrio cards. Once you pick up a Sanrio item from someone else who has it you cannot catalog it. You can still get the item but it will not be in your catalog. So if you want to order the Sanrio items, once again you need to have the Sanrio amiibo cards scanned so that way its registered in the catalog depending on which Sanrio villager you choose.


----------



## Tiffany

For those in the US target has an update on their site this morning. It says you have to do order pick or drive up only and limit 2 per person. It wouldn't let me order now though.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Bluelady said:


> Some Target news. Have people seen this already?
> View attachment 362849


This actually helps me a ton as I didn’t know exactly what time. Thanks!


----------



## TheDuke55

SoraFan23 said:


> Sadly that is the case. The Sanrio villagers cannot be moved to other's islands when they are in boxes. So you are pretty much forced to use the Sanrio amiibo cards if you really want to invite them to move in on your island.


This was how it was in NewLeaf as well, however.

I just saw the Target limited 2 per guest deal. Glad they're knocking on those scalpers scums.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bluelady said:


> Some Target news. Have people seen this already?
> View attachment 362849


Cool they limited but this still sucks for me. I can't get them either way with these methods. I can't drive to the store to get them so online would have been better. I guess it wasn't meant to be.  

I guess I could pester my parents about it..no they wouldn't go to Target on that day let alone early. I just wish they had an online order option. It would be so much easier.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

TheDuke55 said:


> This was how it was in NewLeaf as well, however.
> 
> I just saw the Target limited 2 per guest deal. Glad they're knocking on those scalpers scums.



I agree! I think it is nice to se that target seems aware that these will be in demand items and they are making an attempt to get it in the hands of real people


----------



## Nefarious

Glad they’re limiting the amount to two each. Give more folks a chance to obtain them.

I really hope they open the orders a few days before release though. I’m going out of state on the 25th, I’ll have my dad pick it up, but if they drop while I’m on the road with little to no reception I’m going to be so upset.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Milky star said:


> Cool they limited but this still sucks for me. I can't get them either way with these methods. I can drive to the store to get them so online would have been better. I guess it wasn't meant to be



Online would have been nice, I agree! many people can’t drive to target for various reasons - and they really should still have a chance to buy the cards. Hopefully, limiting the number of cards a person can purchase will make it easier for a friend to pick up a pack for you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

WaileaNoRei said:


> Online would have been nice, I agree! many people can’t drive to target for various reasons - and they really should still have a chance to buy the cards. Hopefully, limiting the number of cards a person can purchase will make it easier for a friend to pick up a pack for you!


I _wish_ I had an irl friend who cared about this as much as I do. Why can't they makey an online option? You have to do the pick up and drive up online anyways so why can't I just have the cards shipped to me? I may have a permit but I can't drive by myself due to the common restrictions on said permit. I'll most likely either have work or be off but have family in town. It seriously would have been nice to have an online option. Which is why I pinned it on my calendar so I can make sure to order them that day. Oh well.


----------



## TheDuke55

There's a Target where I live so I could probably order them and pick them up. I don't have a reason to get two, but I could probably get a second pack in case someone can't secure them.


----------



## tajikey

8am CT means 6a PST. Good thing I'm up by 5:30 every day. I'm in for the 2. One for me, and one for @Milky star


----------



## JKDOS

Bluelady said:


> Some Target news. Have people seen this already?
> View attachment 362849



Really just means 2 per transaction.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> 8am CT means 6a PST. Good thing I'm up by 5:30 every day. I'm in for the 2. One for me, and one for @Milky star


I love you ngl you are too sweet. Bless this forum yet again


----------



## azurill

I’m glad there is a limit and a time to order. I still have a chance and won’t have to stay up to order.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Vrisnem said:


> Do you have _'Receive email when a new conversation message is received'_ checked in your preferences? I'm chained to my desk 9-5 all week so can drop you a message if I see them go up.


Could you drop me a message too please? Also in the UK


----------



## Chris

Shinjukuwu said:


> Could you drop me a message too please? Also in the UK


Absolutely. If I see any UK preorders go up I'll let you know.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely. If I see any UK preorders go up I'll let you know.


Thank you so much! ☺


----------



## Blueskyy

I am off Friday so gonna shoot for finding 2 at one of the Targets in my area. If I get an extra I’ll look for someone on here who needs them!


----------



## tajikey

AndyP08 said:


> I am off Friday so gonna shoot for finding 2 at one of the Targets in my area. If I get an extra I’ll look for someone on here who needs them!


This is the way.


----------



## KayDee

Farfle_Productions said:


> Maybe so people could grab one other for someone else? I think it’s fair!


Of course that’s a possibility but I’d prefer it get in the hands of a wider range of people. Let’s say you’re the one asking your friend to grab a copy for you, even if your friend wasn’t able to get one due to a one person limit, you’d still be able to use your friend’s copy. Sure, it sucks you don’t get your own but at least you still get the content and some other person you don’t know also get to enjoy the content.


----------



## Blueskyy

tajikey said:


> This is the way.



If we all look out for one another on here, we can maybe all get a set! Maybe?


----------



## oak

Does anyone know if the Best Buys in Canada will have in person stock or have I missed the only preorders Canada is gonna get? Idk of anyone has answers but I thought I'd throw this out there anyways.


----------



## Lavamaize

For the Drive-up/Order Pickup for the Sanrio Amiibo cards, does the add mean you will be able ot order them on the Target site at 8:00 am or thats when they can be picked up?


----------



## tajikey

Lavamaize said:


> For the Drive-up/Order Pickup for the Sanrio Amiibo cards, does the add mean you will be able ot order them on the Target site at 8:00 am or thats when they can be picked up?


I believe ordering will begin at 8a CT, assuming because Target corporate is in Minnesota. That should hopefully mean those in say PST can order at 6a, but that would also mean EST ordering starts at 9a.


----------



## Blueskyy

Lavamaize said:


> For the Drive-up/Order Pickup for the Sanrio Amiibo cards, does the add mean you will be able ot order them on the Target site at 8:00 am or thats when they can be picked up?



That's when you'll be able to order them. Store pick-up means you'll have to go to the store you select online to pick them up. It usually takes about 2 hours for them to prepare the order, and then they email you when it is ready to be picked up. They will not be on the shelves in store at all.


----------



## Matt0106

oak said:


> Does anyone know if the Best Buys in Canada will have in person stock or have I missed the only preorders Canada is gonna get? Idk of anyone has answers but I thought I'd throw this out there anyways.


I know that so far, Sanrio amiibo in Canada were announced to be online-exclusives only. So far there have been preorders on about Amazon Canada and Best Buy Canada, but I would still keep a lookout each and everyday in case! They may have stock on the 26th of March as well 

But for in-person stock, I am not entirely sure if they changed it. You'd have to do some research online to see.


----------



## Lavamaize

tajikey said:


> I believe ordering will begin at 8a CT, assuming because Target corporate is in Minnesota. That should hopefully mean those in say PST can order at 6a, but that would also mean EST ordering starts at 9a.





AndyP08 said:


> That's when you'll be able to order them. Store pick-up means you'll have to go to the store you select online to pick them up. It usually takes about 2 hours for them to prepare the order, and then they email you when it is ready to be picked up. They will not be on the shelves in store at all.


Thank you!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bilaz said:


> I’m just sitting here as a confused European wondering why I thought Target was a supermarket all this time


Kind of. Some stores are "high volume".


----------



## jefflomacy

So am I understanding correctly that if you want genuine cards you must order online and then show up in the store, physically, to retrieve them? Pretty lame. A few weeks ago I was joking with some friends that only Nintendo would do something like ask people to go into a store for a luxury purchase during COVID. Sadly, that joke appears to have come to life. If the intention was to prevent scalping, might I make another suggestion for Nintendo: print an abundant supply.


----------



## Matt0106

jefflomacy said:


> So am I understanding correctly that if you want genuine cards you must order online and then show up in the store, physically, to retrieve them? Pretty lame. A few weeks ago I was joking with some friends that only Nintendo would do something like ask people to go into a store for a luxury purchase during COVID. Sadly, that joke appears to have come to life. If the intention was to prevent scalping, might I make another suggestion for Nintendo: print an abundant supply.



It may have also been Target who decided on that model instead, especially since even though for Canada you can get them at Best Buy, Nintendo made it online only. Then again, we don't know how these business work from behind the scenes, but I found that very odd that you can get them online in almost every other country that has them. Definitely a weird and irresponsible move.


----------



## jefflomacy

A month from now, Nintendo will be wondering why Etsy has outsold them on every front for cards. Well, Nintendo, it all began when you limited them to Target (which is a terrible selection of store for many people in the country), and ended when you demanded people show up in person during a pandemic to retrieve the cards. What a sour set of decisions all around. Thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i’m gonna be heading out to my local best buy on the 26th to look for these since i’m on spring break. i’ve only ever seen amiibo cards in general stocked there so i’m hoping they’ll have them in then.


----------



## Tiffany

jefflomacy said:


> A month from now, Nintendo will be wondering why Etsy has outsold them on every front for cards. Well, Nintendo, it all began when you limited them to Target (which is a terrible selection of store for many people in the country), and ended when you demanded people show up in person during a pandemic to retrieve the cards. What a sour set of decisions all around. Thoroughly disappointed.


you don't have to go inside, you can do curbside pickup


----------



## Matt0106

FantasticHaxorus said:


> i’m gonna be heading out to my local best buy on the 26th to look for these since i’m on spring break. i’ve only ever seen amiibo cards in general stocked there so i’m hoping they’ll have them in then.


If you’re Canadian, just check to make sure they’re allowing in-person. Originally, Nintendo of Canada announced that the cards would be _exclusively_ online for Best Buy and Amazon. So be careful!


----------



## Faux

KayDee said:


> even if your friend wasn’t able to get one due to a one person limit, you’d still be able to use your friend’s copy.



Just wanna say, this isn't necessarily true.  My friend lives over a 2 hr drive from me, and I'm not asking them to drive that distance twice.  I can't drive myself.  I would, however, like my cards back and it's not worth shipping them.  One time to get their pack and then go home is much better. Especially since they don't TT and would need them for days.


----------



## cocoacat

Ugh, they won't be on store shelves at all? That kind of stinks. Target for some reason doesn't allow you to shop on their site from where I'm at (I can browse, but can't sign in or add anything to the cart due to region blocking.) My plans of having someone go and pick them up in person doesn't seem like it's going to work. Guess I'll see if they can order them online for me first. Any other big store other than Target would have been better.


----------



## KayDee

Faux said:


> Just wanna say, this isn't necessarily true.  My friend lives over a 2 hr drive from me, and I'm not asking them to drive that distance twice.  I can't drive myself.  I would, however, like my cards back and it's not worth shipping them.  One time to get their pack and then go home is much better. Especially since they don't TT and would need them for days.


Of course, everyone’s situation is going to be different. I’m just talking in more general terms like if someone’s going to be asking a friend to get them a pack, it’s more likely that it’s a friend that they see often or lives nearby. Anyway, the important thing is there is a limit so it’s still a better chance for everyone.


----------



## Blueskyy

I read somewhere that each store receiving stock was supposed to receive around 72 packs. I forget the source, but that sounded high to me. That’s just because I have experience with Nintendo’s stocking. I was very lucky to get Mario 35 pin set 1, for example. That was a nightmare.  

Edit: It was a tweet from NintenTalk. No idea where that info initially came from.


----------



## Lavamaize

AndyP08 said:


> I read somewhere that each store receiving stock was supposed to receive around 72 packs. I forget the source, but that sounded high to me. That’s just because I have experience with Nintendo’s stocking. I was very lucky to get Mario 35 pin set 1, for example. That was a nightmare.
> 
> Edit: It was a tweet from NintenTalk. No idea where that info initially came from.


I hope it's true! If that's the case, each store would have enough for at least 36 people (assuming people don't make mutiple accounts and order more)!


----------



## Blueskyy

Lavamaize said:


> I hope it's true! If that's the case, each store would have enough for at least 36 people (assuming people don't make mutiple accounts and order more)!


I hope so as well. I have many store options in my area so I would think if only a few of the stores actually had the cards, odds wouldn’t be impossible to get them. I’m skeptical though.


----------



## KittenNoir

SoraFan23 said:


> Speaking of furniture there is something you should know if you don't have the Sanrio cards. Once you pick up a Sanrio item from someone else who has it you cannot catalog it. You can still get the item but it will not be in your catalog. So if you want to order the Sanrio items, once again you need to have the Sanrio amiibo cards scanned so that way its registered in the catalog depending on which Sanrio villager you choose.


Thank you for letting me know


----------



## VanitasFan26

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you for letting me know


No problem


----------



## Eureka

Thank goodness they will be limiting the packs to 2 per customer. That will help a lot but the demand will far outweigh the very limited supply. I'm going to make an alarm for 5:30am so I can be ready for the 6am release. 

Some tips I learned back when I was trying to get a PS5:
Make an account on Target.com ahead of time so all your information (shipping, payment) are already entered. That saves precious time during checkout. Also make sure you are actually logged into your account before the drop time. Use an Ethernet cable instead of Wifi if possible. Having a fast and stable internet connection helps to checkout quicker, but it's pretty likely the site will freeze at times due to high traffic.


----------



## nananc

So, I just want to get this straight. To order from Target on 3/26, you need to be online by 8:00 am Central time, buy the pack, and then pick it up from a local Target. 

So the amiibo cards are definitely dropping at 8:00 am Central time, not 12 am, right?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

The furniture is so cute! I have the cards on the way!


----------



## KayDee

nananc said:


> So, I just want to get this straight. To order from Target on 3/26, you need to be online by 8:00 am Central time, buy the pack, and then pick it up from a local Target.
> 
> So the amiibo cards are definitely dropping at 8:00 am Central time, not 12 am, right?


Yes if we’re going by the time that’s included in the ad. I guess it doesn’t hurt to check in at midnight anyway, which is probably what I’ll do to be sure.


----------



## Blueskyy

KayDee said:


> Yes if we’re going by the time that’s included in the ad. I guess it doesn’t hurt to check in at midnight anyway, which is probably what I’ll do to be sure.


I plan to as well, but from my experience Target usually sticks to their times. They did for a Finko release for Funko Fridays a few years ago, at least.


----------



## KayDee

AndyP08 said:


> I plan to as well, but from my experience Target usually sticks to their times. They did for a Finko release for Funko Fridays a few years ago, at least.


That’s good to know. Still, better to be safe than sorry.lol


----------



## Blueskyy

KayDee said:


> That’s good to know. Still, better to be safe than sorry.lol


I agree! Nintendo has created a lot of release time distrust for me.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Eureka said:


> Thank goodness they will be limiting the packs to 2 per customer. That will help a lot but the demand will far outweigh the very limited supply. I'm going to make an alarm for 5:30am so I can be ready for the 6am release.
> 
> Some tips I learned back when I was trying to get a PS5:
> Make an account on Target.com ahead of time so all your information (shipping, payment) are already entered. That saves precious time during checkout. Also make sure you are actually logged into your account before the drop time. Use an Ethernet cable instead of Wifi if possible. Having a fast and stable internet connection helps to checkout quicker, but it's pretty likely the site will freeze at times due to high traffic.


if you hadn’t given the tip to make an account ahead of time and enter your payment infoI would have lost the chance to get these. I’d never have thought of that - thanks!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Anyone know if Target has ever had these 'buy online, pickup at store' things eventually allow for delivery as well? Because my nearest Target is over two hours and yeah, there's no way I can get there with no car so the announcement is kind of majorly devastating  never bought from Target before so I was just curious on opinions of if shipping them. _Might. _become a thing LOL


----------



## DJStarstryker

Gonna try to get myself a pack on Friday. I've generally had good luck with getting things on release date at my local Target, but we'll see how it goes. I have no experience with the buying online and then picking it up for things that just came out. I usually just go and get it since my Target is close.



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Anyone know if Target has ever had these 'buy online, pickup at store' things eventually allow for delivery as well? Because my nearest Target is over two hours and yeah, there's no way I can get there with no car so the announcement is kind of majorly devastating  never bought from Target before so I was just curious on opinions of if shipping them. _Might. _become a thing LOL



Typically for store pickup related orders if you don't pick it up by x amount of time (it's usually a few days) then they will cancel your order. I guess it doesn't hurt to call the store and ask them if there's any way they can ship it to you. I don't know if they will or not, but the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Mu~

__





						Pack 6 Tarjetas amiibo Animal Crossing - Hello Kitty. Multi Plataforma: GAME.es
					

Compra Pack 6 Tarjetas amiibo Animal Crossing - Hello Kitty de New Nintendo 3DS. MULT: . Tienda online GAME España




					www.game.es


----------



## Corry

Just called my Target recently. Apparently not even the managers know if there are any cards in stock. Idk if I should just call a different one or not.


----------



## Blueskyy

Corry said:


> Just called my Target recently. Apparently not even the managers know if there are any cards in stock. Idk if I should just call a different one or not.


I wouldn't be surprised if they don't know until it gets closer or day of. Honestly, I'd just wait and see. Any stores that receive stock will show "in stock" on the site on Friday for all of the stores in your area. Just make sure you have an account set up and your particular store set as your store. When you go to order them when they're posted, it will show other stores in your area and if they are in stock. Since ordering online is the only way to get them, calling and asking about stock probably won't accomplish as much as just waiting until Friday morning. I know it's hard, though. We all just want to get a pack in our area!


----------



## bam94-

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but the Sanrio cards were up for preorder on Amazon in Australia here.

Apparently they already seem to be out of stock.


----------



## tajikey

Less than 2 days until US release. Are you ready?!?!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It seems exciting ! I'll at least try to snag my own pack but if now I'm down for your deal @tajikey !


----------



## azurill

I’m excited and nervous, which seems silly. I just don’t want to get my hopes up to much in case I can’t get a pack.


----------



## moonlights

Really sucks how everything's so vague for a UK release, I hope they're available to purchase on the 26th too

good luck to the Americans for Friday!


----------



## SpiritofAce

The situation in the UK is pretty frustrating, but it is seeming like we’ll only be able to get them on launch day.. although, yet again, poor communication from Nintendo UK means we have no idea what to expect, and a lot of people I suspect will miss out.


----------



## Rika092

I like the fact that they limit to 2 packs per person only at Target, but I keep wondering why can't we order it online? I don't live close to targets and I don't know if I could justify walking an hour or rent a car just to buy a pack of amiibo cards during work hours on a workday...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rika092 said:


> I like the fact that they limit to 2 packs per person only at Target, but I keep wondering why can't we order it online? I don't live close to targets and I don't know if I could justify walking an hour or rent a car just to buy a pack of amiibo cards during work hours on a workday...


What makes it weird is the fact that you have to order them online to get them picked up and delivered to your car. Why can't I just have them delivered to my house?? It makes zero sense


----------



## tajikey

Rika092 said:


> I like the fact that they limit to 2 packs per person only at Target, but I keep wondering why can't we order it online? I don't live close to targets and I don't know if I could justify walking an hour or rent a car just to buy a pack of amiibo cards during work hours on a workday...


In-store only does seem like an odd choice, but perhaps their supply is grossly limited.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> What makes it weird is the fact that you have to order them online to get them picked up and delivered to your car. Why can't I just have them delivered to my house?? It makes zero sense



not saying I like them being in store pick up only, but target seems to do that with limited stock items, maybe because they don’t have them in the warehouses and the stores want to control their own stock. It was that way with switches last spring, when they had few in stock and they would sell out very quickly. Just for what it is worth, which may be very little...

again, not going to tell anyone not to be upset about how inconvenient and confusing this has all been, those complaints seem fair. I wish they were allowing delivery, as some people just don’t live close enough to target for store/curbside pick up to be feasible.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> In-store only does seem like an odd choice, but perhaps their supply is grossly limited.


But someone could steal theoretically buy the whole box of cards in store. Why can't we just have them delivered to home? We already have to go online to set this stuff up so..

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> not saying I like them being in store pick up only, but target seems to do that with limited stock items, maybe because they don’t have them in the warehouses and the stores want to control their own stock. It was that way with switches last spring, when they had few in stock and they would sell out very quickly. Just for what it is worth, which may be very little...
> 
> again, not going to tell anyone not to be upset about how inconvenient and confusing this has all been, those complaints seem fair. I wish they were allowing delivery, as some people just don’t live close enough to target for store/curbside pick up to be feasible.


I get that it's to limit stock but again ordering online doesn't seem like it would be too hard. There can be a limit option button online. I just find the choice odd. We have to do online to set everything up so why would it be difficult to do like one more step?


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> But someone could steal theoretically buy the whole box of cards in store. Why can't we just have them delivered to home? We already have to go online to set this stuff up so..


They're not going to be available to purchase in-store. You have to use the app to buy them (limited to 2 per customer), then set it up for in-store or curbside pickup. I'm curious if I can place multiple orders, or if my account is limited to only 2. If that's the case, I'll have to order from my account and then my wife's.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> But someone could steal theoretically buy the whole box of cards in store. Why can't we just have them delivered to home? We already have to go online to set this stuff up so..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021
> 
> 
> I get that it's to limit stock but again ordering online doesn't seem like it would be too hard. There can be a limit option button online. I just find the choice odd. We have to do online to set everything up so why would it be difficult to do like one more step?



I don’t think it is as much to limit the amount each person purchases as because their (target’s) stock is limited.

I obviously don’t really know but I think shipping orders are handled differently by the target system than pickup orders which are processed by the staff at the specific store (I think probably shipping orders would be handled by fulfillment centers not primarily filled by individual stores, for example).

Sorry, I know it isn’t really a satisfactory answer, but fwiw this is just how I have observed they seem to handle limited or fast selling items in general.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hmm..I guess I can understand why they took such route even if it doesn't fully make sense to me.


----------



## KayDee

Another reason I think they have it as pickup only is they’re also hoping that you buy something else in the store. It’s such a cheap item that they think people wouldn’t want to waste gas to drive to a store without buying something else.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> Hmm..I guess I can understand why they took such route even if it doesn't fully make sense to me.



by no means do I want to stop you from being mad at target/ nintendo (thought not the individual store employees they are not in charge)! I think they could change all of the stuff that is frustrating people if they wanted to, I just think they have it pre set up and won’t (they will sell all the cards so that’s all they care about).

but yeah, please get mad at how it is set up as much as you want, I was trying to explain, but I don’t want to make you feel like your upset is not valid!


----------



## Emmsey

I mean the lack of info on stockists in the UK doesn’t even give us many places to start looking. Nintendo Shop Uk obviously, Game and Amazon are the only ones I can see as possibilities. So frustrating!


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm wondering how evenly inventory will be distributed among the stores in the US. Do you think some Target stores will receive nothing?


----------



## Insulaire

AndyP08 said:


> I'm wondering how evenly inventory will be distributed among the stores in the US. Do you think some Target stores will receive nothing?


I imagine it will go to those stores already selling both video game supplies and *Animal Crossing* merch. I believe there was speculation that if you looked up your local Target's specific ad, some didn't have the cards listed and it's assumed those are the ones not getting cards. But I don't think anyone knows anything for sure right now, just reasonable guessing.


----------



## Blueskyy

Yeah


Insulaire said:


> I imagine it will go to those stores already selling both video game supplies and *Animal Crossing* merch. I believe there was speculation that if you looked up your local Target's specific ad, some didn't have the cards listed and it's assumed those are the ones not getting cards. But I don't think anyone knows anything for sure right now, just reasonable guessing.


Interesting. I mean, I see the banner about them on multiple store locations by me and the ads. I definitely don’t think we will know anything until 8 am Friday. I am lucky because I’m in a metro area by a major city, so I have options. I just hope all of us can get a pack!


----------



## Bedazzledblue

Imbri said:


> I have the cards, so it'll be nice to get the furniture. Much as I think the characters are cute, I doubt I'll move anyone onto my island. I'm far too fond of my current villagers to boot anyone.




	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

Can you just scan the cards and get the stuff or do you have to invite the villagers to your island?


----------



## Matt0106

Bedazzledblue said:


> Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021
> 
> Can you just scan the cards and get the stuff or do you have to invite the villagers to your island?


You can actually just scan them all at Photopia and get them all at once that way


----------



## Bloodflowers

Has anyone found where to purchase the cards in Germany? I see nothing on Amazon, Saturn or Mediamarkt.


----------



## Imbri

Bedazzledblue said:


> Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021
> 
> Can you just scan the cards and get the stuff or do you have to invite the villagers to your island?


@Matt0106 beat me to it. Bonus for scanning at Harv's is that you also get their posters.


----------



## bam94-

Someone on Twitter apparently spoke to Nintendo UK online chat and they said the cards won’t be available here until April.  Ugh I hope that’s not true.


----------



## Burumun

Taengoo said:


> Has anyone found where to purchase the cards in Germany? I see nothing on Amazon, Saturn or Mediamarkt.


Have been checking the German sites since the announcement, and I haven't seen anything, besides Saturn randomly having pick-up open for, like, two days, and for none of the shops in the areas I checked. Hopefully they'll go up tomorrow, Nintendo DE said the release will be in March.


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Someone on Twitter apparently spoke to Nintendo UK online chat and they said the cards won’t be available here until April.  Ugh I hope that’s not true.


Look on the plus side: that's confirmation that they're still coming. Better late than never!


----------



## moonlights

bam94- said:


> Someone on Twitter apparently spoke to Nintendo UK online chat and they said the cards won’t be available here until April.  Ugh I hope that’s not true.



Weird, I just spoke to someone on Nintendo UK online chat and she told me they're still waiting on confirmation for a release date but said nothing about April. However, given the fact they don't have any info on a release date April seems likely at this point. Really sucks.


----------



## bam94-

moonlights said:


> Weird, I just spoke to someone on Nintendo UK online chat and she told me they're still waiting on confirmation for a release date but said nothing about April. However, given the fact they don't have any info on a release date April seems likely at this point. Really sucks.


That’s interesting that the release date almost everywhere else has been confirmed as 26th March but the UK still seem unsure of when they’ll be here. I think our announcement did just say ‘end of March’ or ‘late March’, but other places in Europe have had some preorders already.  Weird!


----------



## Tindre

The swedish date was in april too. So maybe two deliveries? I just hope the cards arent in one of the ships stuck in the Suez Canal right now. XD


----------



## tajikey

Less than 24 hours until ordering becomes available. Hoping for the best for everyone!


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> Less than 24 hours until ordering becomes available. Hoping for the best for everyone!


May the odds be ever in your favour!


...
This really is gonna be like the Hunger Games, huh...


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> May the odds be ever in your favour!
> 
> 
> ...
> This really is gonna be like the Hunger Games, huh...


I call being Katniss!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aaa I'm stressed. I sure hope I can get the cards ! Good luck everyone


----------



## azurill

Good luck to everyone. Hopefully everyone can get a pack.


----------



## Lavamaize

I'm hoping to be able to snag a pack! I might check the Target website at midnight just in case!


----------



## McRibbie

I’ve got an email notification for when they get restocked in the UK Nintendo store, so when that happens I’ll post it here ASAP!

But yeah, they_ did _say late March in the trailer, kinda weird they’ve apparently said otherwise?


----------



## Aardbei

bam94- said:


> That’s interesting that the release date almost everywhere else has been confirmed as 26th March but the UK still seem unsure of when they’ll be here. I think our announcement did just say ‘end of March’ or ‘late March’, but other places in Europe have had some preorders already.  Weird!





Tindre said:


> The swedish date was in april too. So maybe two deliveries? I just hope the cards arent in one of the ships stuck in the Suez Canal right now. XD



Same in France with Fnac. Since the beginning, the release date is April 2. And nothing is moving on our preorders status


----------



## Blueskyy

Good luck and hope we all get our cards at our local Targets!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Stressed about this lol 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Asked my dad if he can pick them up..he said yes so now we just hope of I can get them 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Wait.. they're not showing up on my Target page. No ad or anything. Is my store not getting them ?


----------



## leenaby

So does anybody know that if you do end up ordering them at 8:00 AM and theoretically, say that if you got it, and the pickup orders are 2 hours from when you placed the order, does this mean you have to go to the store at that time and do so right away? I'm asking since I have to work in the morning until 3 PM in the afternoon (Central timezone by the way).  So they wouldn't put it on hold or anything right? Does this question make sense?  I mean I would get it at 10:00 AM if possible since my work and Target are kind of next door to each other but I can't go off the site unless I'm on lunch break (which I don't have tomorrow) and or getting off of work.

Also: wishing everybody the best of luck in obtaining the cards! Hope you guys are able to get it as well!


----------



## Blueskyy

leenaby said:


> So does anybody know that if you do end up ordering them at 8:00 AM and theoretically, say that if you got it, and the pickup orders are 2 hours from when you placed the order, does this mean you have to go to the store at that time and do so right away? I'm asking since I have to work in the morning until 3 PM in the afternoon (Central timezone by the way).  So they wouldn't put it on hold or anything right? Does this question make sense?  I mean I would get it at 10:00 AM if possible since my work and Target are kind of next door to each other but I can't go off the site unless I'm on lunch break (which I don't have tomorrow) and or getting off of work.
> 
> Also: wishing everybody the best of luck in obtaining the cards! Hope you guys are able to get it as well!


I’ve done Target pickup before for my Game & Watch. Once you place the order, it takes them about 2 hours to prepare the order. They email you when it is ready, and I believe you typically have around 3 days (or some period of time similar. Maybe it’s a full week) to pick it up or they cancel it. So you can go to the desk by the front doors and get it anytime during that window!


----------



## jiny

i hope i can get the cards!!! my mom's gonna order them for me and pick them up since i have to do school


----------



## Nefarious

Anyone know or have an idea of where to camp for when the orders go live? I'm assuming on the Video Game page, where the Sanrio pack is in the middle. The ad will then link to the card pack's page when it's active, right?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Seriously, there's only Easter ads on on my Target page. There's no mention of the cards. Is it like that for you guys or is my store really not going to get the cards


----------



## Blueskyy

NefariousKing said:


> Anyone know or have an idea of where to camp for when the orders go live? I'm assuming on the Video Game page, where the Sanrio pack is in the middle. The ad will then link to the card pack's page when it's active, right?


If you type “amiibo” in the search bar, it will take you to their amiibo products. You should see a big banner about the cards on this page. I’m assuming that banner will have a link when live. I’m going to refresh repeatedly.


----------



## Nefarious

Cosmic-chan said:


> Seriously, there's only Easter ads on on my Target page. There's no mention of the cards. Is it like that for you guys or is my store really not going to get the cards



This is what I see on the Video Games page. Is the Amiibo card ad not there for you?







AndyP08 said:


> If you type “amiibo” in the search bar, it will take you to their amiibo products. You should see a big banner about the cards on this page. I’m assuming that banner will have a link when live. I’m going to refresh repeatedly.



Alright, I'll probably have a page open to both the banner and the one page I showed above. The two ads beside it link to other pages, so I'm going to assume the Sanrio ad will also link to a page once it goes live.


----------



## Rika092

If the Sanrio cards go out of stock at the same speed as the houses in TBT shop did, I think I will lose my mind....
For now, I blocked my calendar and set alarm for it.. hopefully can snatch a pack in time.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

NefariousKing said:


> This is what I see on the Video Games page. Is the Amiibo card ad not there for you?
> View attachment 364029


I figured it out ! Like Andy said you have to type in "Amiibo" I kept adding Hello Kitty and Saniro so it messed up the search ! My page is up and ready to go for ordering. Thank you


----------



## Blueskyy

NefariousKing said:


> This is what I see on the Video Games page. Is the Amiibo card ad not there for you?
> View attachment 364029
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll probably have a page open to both the banner and the one page I showed above. The two ads beside it link to other pages, so I'm going to assume the Sanrio ad will also link to a page once it goes live.


I am keeping this page open and I’m just going to see what happens. Hopefully they stay in stock long enough to get one!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rika092 said:


> If the Sanrio cards go out of stock at the same speed as the houses in TBT shop did, I think I will lose my mind....
> For now, I blocked my calendar and set alarm for it.. hopefully can snatch a pack in time.


I set my calendar months ago as soon as it was announced thinking I could order online and be done but, I feel like even if I wake up early I'll still somehow miss them just like the houses.


----------



## Rika092

Cosmic-chan said:


> I set my calendar months ago as soon as it was announced thinking I could order online and be done but, I feel like even if I wake up early I'll still somehow miss them just like the houses.


Noo don't jinx yourself....  

I guess it also depends on where you live, how well would your local Target be stocked and how many people in the area would potentially be interested in buying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rika092 said:


> Noo don't jinx yourself....
> 
> I guess it also depends on where you live, how well would your local Target be stocked and how many people in the area would potentially be interested in buying.


Since it's two person and my area is full adults and kids who rather do sports things than be nerdy maybe I'll have a chance? Plus who's going to get up early on a Friday for cards? Only the small amount of nerds that live here. So..I should get a chance. I set my alarm early to order lol !


----------



## KayDee

Cosmic-chan said:


> Stressed about this lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021
> 
> Asked my dad if he can pick them up..he said yes so now we just hope of I can get them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021
> 
> Wait.. they're not showing up on my Target page. No ad or anything. Is my store not getting them ?


I think if you set the weekly ad to your zip code and it’s not included in the ad then it might not be available in your Target.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

KayDee said:


> I think if you set the weekly ad to your zip code and it’s not included in the ad then it might not be available in your Target.


I figured it out ! You have to search for it lol


----------



## Rika092

Cosmic-chan said:


> Since it's two person and my area is full adults and kids who rather do sports things than be nerdy maybe I'll have a chance? Plus who's going to get up early on a Friday for cards? Only the small amount of nerds that live here. So..I should get a chance. I set my alarm early to order lol !


I think it also helps if you already registered with a target account, has all the payment info there and stay logged on. That way as soon as the cards become available you can add to cart and immediately check out without wasting time trying to input all these information


----------



## Giddy

I hoping to get one too~ im not too sure exactly when they will put them up in my country, I know it's tomorrow. but unsure if they're doing it via midnight or not.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rika092 said:


> I think it also helps if you already registered with a target account, has all the payment info there and stay logged on. That way as soon as the cards become available you can add to cart and immediately check out without wasting time trying to input all these information


That's true yes ! I'm glad I made an account..even if I never used it.


----------



## azurill

I made a target account just to get the cards. I have it ready so hopefully I can get a pack. I have a long work day tomorrow so grateful my mom said she will pick them up if I can order a pack.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I have a Target account and I have work at 9am but I'll wake up at 7:50 am so I can order at 8am. My dad says he can pick them up tomorrow !! I hope I can snag a pack !


----------



## Plainbluetees

NefariousKing said:


> Anyone know or have an idea of where to camp for when the orders go live? I'm assuming on the Video Game page, where the Sanrio pack is in the middle. The ad will then link to the card pack's page when it's active, right?


I’m not sure. I’m gonna be safe and have two tabs, one with the ad and one with the search tab for “amiibo” since there’s an ad for “Order Friday 3/26 at 8:00 a.m. central” - although my guess would be the search tool.


----------



## Nefarious

Plainbluetees said:


> I’m not sure. I’m gonna be safe and have two tabs, one with the ad and one with the search tab for “amiibo” since there’s an ad for “Order Friday 3/26 at 8:00 a.m. central” - although my guess would be the search tool.



Same, I'm going to leave both tabs open just in case, with a focus on the search ad one. Not going to lie, Target's website is a little hard to navigate, but this is the first time I'm using it so I guess it could just be me. Just safer to have multiple tabs open just in case a link doesn't show up on one of the pages.


----------



## MikkiC306

So ready! Gonna be an accident on 65 or the Watterson tomorrow as this is during my commute. Lucky for me its usually stop and go. This is a joke. I intend to be late (I usually am) and buy them while I'm sitting in the daycare parking lot. My boss is cool and will laugh at my reason I'm late anyway. If I get lucky and get to make the purchase I will try to grab 2. I only need 1 but I will have one for anyone who misses out. Hopefully not taking that second pack from a heart broken child who saved their tooth fairy money to buy them.


----------



## Giddy

Doesn't seem to have any on the nintendo site in my country ;_;


----------



## Reptile

So far i haven't even seen the cards on any site in Austria  I'm slowly going insane with anticipation lol, I want them so badly


----------



## Corry

On the target app, the cards don't have any product details atm. Hopefully everything will be up by 8AM. I think ill just stay on the app and hope I can get the cards in time.


----------



## xara

not me attempting to pull an all-nighter so that i’m awake in case best buy restocks today.


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> not me attempting to pull an all-nighter so that i’m awake in case best buy restocks today.


Better to get some sleep and set your alarm for the start of the work day. These things typically don't occur overnight because the staff are snoozing!


----------



## Moritz

Best of luck to my US buddies today!
Not sure if anywhere else in the world is getting them today or not. If they are hope you are able to get them too! I know my country isn't getting them today but thats fine I guess. I've access to the stuff already. I'll just keep my money then.


----------



## wywy

So I'm curious about ordering on Target. What would you need to show them on pickup? Do I show them my phone's screen with the details or do I have to have an ID to pick them up? I'm really nervous and want to make sure I get the cards ._.


----------



## heartdrops

wywy said:


> So I'm curious about ordering on Target. What would you need to show them on pickup? Do I show them my phone's screen with the details or do I have to have an ID to pick them up? I'm really nervous and want to make sure I get the cards ._.


They’ll need either your ID or the bar code in order details. Don’t worry! It’s a quick and easy process.


----------



## wywy

heartdrops said:


> They’ll need either your ID or the bar code in order details. Don’t worry! It’s a quick and easy process.


Ah, well I guess I'll download the app needed since I don't have my ID atm (don't ask why haha)

Thank you!!


----------



## Blueskyy

wywy said:


> Ah, well I guess I'll download the app needed since I don't have my ID atm (don't ask why haha)
> 
> Thank you!!


In the past they only asked me for my name and ID. I didn’t need any order details. But you’ll be fine! Just have the order on your phone if you don’t have ID.


----------



## azurill

AndyP08 said:


> In the past they only asked me for my name and ID. I didn’t need any order details. But you’ll be fine! Just have the order on your phone if you don’t have ID.


What if your having someone pick up for you. I can’t go to target today so was hoping I could have someone pick them up for me.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> What if your having someone pick up for you. I can’t go to target today so was hoping I could have someone pick them up for me.


If I remember correctly, you can find your orders in your account. I think you can edit the order to add a pick up person, who would then just show their ID.


----------



## azurill

AndyP08 said:


> If I remember correctly, you can find your orders in your account. I think you can edit the order to add a pick up person, who would then just show their ID.


That’s good thank you.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> That’s good thank you.


No prob! If that doesn’t work, I’d just call the store. Not that this is the same situation, but my mom has picked up prescriptions from the pharmacy for me before when I was quarantined. All it takes is a call to let them know. I don’t know why this would be any different. I hope you get your cards!


----------



## azurill

AndyP08 said:


> No prob! If that doesn’t work, I’d just call the store. Not that this is the same situation, but my mom has picked up prescriptions from the pharmacy for me before when I was quarantined. All it takes is a call to let them know. I don’t know why this would be any different. I hope you get your cards!


Thanks for letting me know. I haven’t used their order pickup before. Will let my mom know to call me if there is a problem picking them up.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I haven’t used their order pickup before. Will let my mom know to call me if there is a problem picking them up.


No problem! I've never had someone pick up for me at Target before, but I'd be seriously doubtful that it would be an issue as long as they're aware ahead of time. Anyway, 1.5 hours left!


----------



## Pintuition

It's a bad time to not live near a Target and to have solid meetings all day for work. I'm so sad I won't be able to try for them today. Fingers crossed one of my friends can get 2 packs. Hope I don't have to buy them resold, I know they're going to be super overpriced online. 

I wish all trying this morning good luck!!!


----------



## tajikey

I'm awake and ready to order. Only 70 minutes to burn.


----------



## Blueskyy

tajikey said:


> I'm awake and ready to order. Only 70 minutes to burn.


Same! I just added a second payment method just in case there's an issue with my Red Card. Just killing time now!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

FYI they have the cards showing. It shows out of stock and that there is an issue finding stores. They also do not show up on the amiibo section yet. I'm sure it'll be normal at 8 CST. Just one more hour now!









						Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## azurill

AndyP08 said:


> Same! I just added a second payment method just in case there's an issue with my Red Card. Just killing time now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> FYI they have the cards showing. It shows out of stock and that there is an issue finding stores. I'm sure it'll be normal at 8 CST. Just one more hour now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


I saw it change and I was just going to ask about that.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> I saw it change and I was just going to ask about that.



Maybe 2 or 3 years ago they did that with a Pop I was trying to get for Funko Fridays. They released it pretty late at night. I remember refreshing the page it was on and at the time order options became available, so I'm assuming that should work. I also have the amiibo section opened in another tab and filtered to show newest items first.


----------



## Jared:3

I was supposed to work this morning but instead working tonight just so I could get these cards, wishing everyone luck!


----------



## Plainbluetees

AndyP08 said:


> Same! I just added a second payment method just in case there's an issue with my Red Card. Just killing time now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> FYI they have the cards showing. It shows out of stock and that there is an issue finding stores. I'm sure it'll be normal at 8 CST. Just one more hour now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


You. are a lifesaver, I couldn’t find them for the love of me lol. Guess imma sit here and refresh for 51 minutes and hope my internet doesn’t go out - and then rely on my relative in USA to go pick them up. Good luck to all the Americans hoping to buy cards!


----------



## Corry

AndyP08 said:


> Same! I just added a second payment method just in case there's an issue with my Red Card. Just killing time now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> FYI they have the cards showing. It shows out of stock and that there is an issue finding stores. They also do not show up on the amiibo section yet. I'm sure it'll be normal at 8 CST. Just one more hour now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Oh dear I honestly thought that Target let the orders go live while I was asleep and that I missed out lmao.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Not sure if this is just because they haven‘t release them yet, but this is the message I see above “add to registery” - does anybody else have this issue? edit- I refreshed and it went away and now my store apparently has them. Confusing.


----------



## Blueskyy

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 364101
> Not sure if this is just because they haven‘t release them yet, but this is the message I see above “add to registery” - does anybody else have this issue?


Pretty sure it's just because the cards aren't live yet. Usually even if items are out of stock, you'd be able to see other stores in the area and their stock as well. The fact that it is showing an error doing so tell me it isn't an issue. If you refresh around the release time pick-up options in your area should show up. I did hear that if the cards weren't showing in your weekly Target ad online, they may not be available in your area. I tested this by checking the ad for an area in Hawaii and didn't see the cards in their ad, but I see them in mine. So that might be true.


----------



## azurill

AndyP08 said:


> Maybe 2 or 3 years ago they did that with a Pop I was trying to get for Funko Fridays. They released it pretty late at night. I remember refreshing the page it was on and at the time order options became available, so I'm assuming that should work. I also have the amiibo section opened in another tab and filtered to show newest items first.


I have the app open and added the cards to my favorites. I also have the website open. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Plainbluetees

AndyP08 said:


> Pretty sure it's just because the cards aren't live yet. If you refresh around the release time pick-up options in your area should show up. I did hear that if the cards weren't showing in your weekly Target ad online, they may not be available in your area. I tested this by checking the ad for an area in Hawaii and didn't see the cards in their ad, but I see them in mine. So that might be true.


Luckily they are in my weekly ad, so now I’ve got my fingers crossed.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

This is what I see on the card page.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Chefs, you have 30 minutes on the clock.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

The card page just changed to Coming soon available at 8am central
(replacing the shipping buttons on the right)


----------



## AgentCP

Does anyone use Mercari? I'm looking at several Target sanrio packs already up for sale by some people. What?? I'm confused. Are these some Target employees already trying to resell? D:


----------



## Blueskyy

Coming soon! Woo!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Plainbluetees said:


> Chefs, you have 30 minutes on the clock.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> The card page just changed to Coming soon available at 8am central


What everyone was seeing what probably Target testing the page making sure it worked.


----------



## Plainbluetees

JasonAldeanMG said:


> What everyone was seeing what probably Target testing the page making sure it worked.





just replaced the ship and registry buttons


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 364104
> just replaced the ship and registry buttons


Mine updated to the same thing!


----------



## Azureusmusique

Yea, me too.  I'm crossing my fingers there will not be any errors of any sort....or what is happening to the PS5.  Why I decided to sleep on the couch next to modem.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



JasonAldeanMG said:


> Mine updated to the same thing!


Same!


----------



## Blueskyy

Azureusmusique said:


> Yea, me too.  I'm crossing my fingers there will not be any errors of any sort....or what is happening to the PS5.  Why I decided to sleep on the couch next to modem.


I'm crossing my fingers nobody else in my city wants these


----------



## Plainbluetees

AgentCP said:


> Does anyone use Mercari? I'm looking at several Target sanrio packs already up for sale by some people. What?? I'm confused. Are these some Target employees already trying to resell? D:


They were available to ship internationally from a French Retailer to the US and some people might have already gotten theirs. They could also be old packs from when they first came out, or somebody might have illegal copies. I don’t think target employees would be selling packs because I’m sure they go in a computer somewhere.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

If you haven't already add your credit card to your Target account. It should save a minute or so of adding credit card information during check out.


----------



## Plainbluetees

AndyP08 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers nobody else in my city wants these


same, luckily there are a bunch of targets near me, I remember somebody saying that each store got 75 packs or something so I’m hoping if my relative’s store goes out of stock super fast I can just switch to a smaller target in the city next door which has a much smaller population.


----------



## xara

what an awful day to be canadian LMAO.


----------



## Blueskyy

Plainbluetees said:


> same, luckily there are a bunch of targets near me, I remember somebody saying that each store got 75 packs or something so I’m hoping if my relative’s store goes out of stock super fast I can just switch to a smaller target in the city next door which has a much smaller population.


I said that, but that's just from a Tweet I saw a while ago from NintenTalk so no clue if that's reliable. But I have a lot of store options as well, so hopefully it works out!


----------



## AgentCP

Plainbluetees said:


> They were available to ship internationally from a French Retailer to the US and some people might have already gotten theirs. They could also be old packs from when they first came out, or somebody might have illegal copies. I don’t think target employees would be selling packs because I’m sure they go in a computer somewhere.



This is an example of a pic that a seller was using


----------



## Plainbluetees

AgentCP said:


> This is an example of a pic that a seller was using
> 
> View attachment 364105


That looks awfully flat to have 6 individual amiibo cards in it. I’m going to go hop on Mercari for a few minutes and check what the buzz is all about.


----------



## AgentCP

Looks kind of like regular series 1-4 amiibo to me


----------



## tajikey

AgentCP said:


> This is an example of a pic that a seller was using
> 
> View attachment 364105


There's a Target bag in the top left. Looks like they were able to order early. Someone will be getting a talking to come manager meeting time.


----------



## Blueskyy

tajikey said:


> There's a Target bag in the top left. Looks like they were able to order early. Someone will be getting a talking to come manager meeting time.


I was a Mercari seller for a while in 2018. I'm not sure how people get items like that, but they're scalpers regardless. Never trust those sellers on Mercari.


----------



## Plainbluetees

AgentCP said:


> Looks kind of like regular series 1-4 amiibo to me


yeah, I’m guessing they got theirs off of FNAC or another perhaps Australian retail site?


----------



## Yoshisaur

Good morning. Woke up early on my day off to try and order some! Good luck everyone


----------



## tajikey

AndyP08 said:


> I was a Mercari seller for a while in 2018. I'm not sure how people get items like that, but they're scalpers regardless. Never trust those sellers on Mercari.


No doubt about it. I didn't not sleep last night out of excitement only to buy from a third party shill.


----------



## AgentCP

FNAC and Australian have European packaging. I'm still convinced that pack came from Target. I just don't get how they were able to get it.


----------



## Azureusmusique

Plainbluetees said:


> yeah, I’m guessing they got theirs off of FNAC or another perhaps Australian retail site?


Actually, I saw the shipping sign about less than an hour ago?


----------



## Plainbluetees

Azureusmusique said:


> Actually, I saw the shipping sign about less than an hour ago?


when you clicked on it, it said “Sorry, this item is now out of stock. It has not been added to your shopping cart.”


----------



## Azureusmusique

Plainbluetees said:


> when you clicked on it, it said “Sorry, this item is now out of stock. It has not been added to your shopping cart.”


Thank GOD for that fail safe!


----------



## jiny

my mom’s target app says this??? hopefully it changes at 8 but right now it’s saying it’s not eligible for pickup and you have to go inside to purchase them 


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan

too early i'm too dedicated


----------



## moonlights

Good luck to those trying today, really hope you all get a pack!


----------



## Plainbluetees

syub said:


> my mom’s target app says this??? hopefully it changes at 8 but right now it’s saying it’s not eligible for pickup and you have to go inside to purchase them
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364107


I’m on desktop, and when I got on at 7:00 CST it said the same thing, but at 7:30 it switched to this:


----------



## AgentCP

ooh. I saw twitter and some people in east coast already got their packs from their local Target


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

All over FB I am seeing people walking right into Target and grabbing the cards off the shelf. I'm concerned.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

coming soon omg i'm excited but stressed


----------



## jiny

Plainbluetees said:


> I’m on desktop, and when I got on at 7:00 CST it said the same thing, but at 7:30 it switched to this:
> 
> View attachment 364109


yeah it also said coming soon for me when i went to the website on my phone .. hopefully it changes at 8!


----------



## KiraHikari

My boyfriend just stopped into a target earlier today on the way to work and was able to pick up a pack by asking the staff (they pulled them out of a drawer). Never hurts to go and ask if anyone has trouble!


----------



## tajikey

syub said:


> my mom’s target app says this??? hopefully it changes at 8 but right now it’s saying it’s not eligible for pickup and you have to go inside to purchase them
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 364107


It might also mean that store won't have any. Try changing the store to see what happens.

5 minutes!!!


----------



## Insulaire

__





						Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo amiibo Animal Crossing Sanrio Collaboration Pack at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## Yoshisaur

JasonAldeanMG said:


> All over FB I am seeing people walking right into Target and grabbing the cards off the shelf. I'm concerned.


Maybe I'll get dressed and be ready to go to target lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

my GOD target employees - luckily my store opens the same time as they become available soooo fingers crossed big time


----------



## nananc

AgentCP said:


> ooh. I saw twitter and some people in east coast already got their packs from their local Target


How? I'm on the East Coast. And the webpage is still Coming Soon.


----------



## tajikey

Shoot, might have to go to Target before work. Still have two hours until open.


----------



## jiny

tajikey said:


> It might also mean that store won't have any. Try changing the store to see what happens.
> 
> 5 minutes!!!


both targets in my city say they have them in stock but that it’s not eligible for pickup. :/ 
if i have to go inside to get them i will have no luck because i’m in no way prepared lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

I mean they are supposed to be for curbside or in store pickup ahh shoot


----------



## t3llusagi

really missing when my dorm was right across from the target


----------



## Plainbluetees

AHH THREE MINUTES GOOD LUCK


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Go to this website.
https://brickseek.com/target-inventory-checker/

Add this number where it says DPCI   *Item Number (DPCI)*: 207-04-1355 

Put in your zip code and see if your store has the cards in stock.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> All over FB I am seeing people walking right into Target and grabbing the cards off the shelf. I'm concerned.


This makes me worried since I can’t get there today.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

May the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Plainbluetees

One minute and 50 refreshes per second, good luck everyone!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Please don't let this be like tbt houses


----------



## Yoshisaur

JasonAldeanMG said:


> All over FB I am seeing people walking right into Target and grabbing the cards off the shelf. I'm concerned.


Luckily there is one right down the street from me and I think they open now too


----------



## Chris

Good luck everyone in the US going for the cards!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hope dad doesn't mind an early trip to Target...He's going to be so pissed.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

*Please review these errors*

You can’t checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method. Try other stores or delivery method
 


ARE YOU KIDDING ME


----------



## Yoshisaur

I didn't get any omg


----------



## Insulaire

JasonAldeanMG said:


> *Please review these errors*
> 
> You can’t checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method. Try other stores or delivery method
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME


I get the same message. Something is wrong, it’s clearly in stock here


----------



## t3llusagi

Insulaire said:


> I get the same message. Something is wrong, it’s clearly in stock here


got the same message but it still says in stock


----------



## Blueskyy

I got the same message haha. I had card issues with my red card too, which has never happened.


----------



## Plainbluetees

IT KEEPS TELLING ME THAT ITS AVAILABLE WHEN ITS NOT AND NOW IM ANGRY UGHH


----------



## tajikey

Me too, same issue, multiple Targets.


----------



## Corry

Did the site crash or something? I can't check out at all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

how the frick is the item NOT AVALIBLE HUH??


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> *Please review these errors*
> 
> You can’t checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method. Try other stores or delivery method
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME


I keep getting this as well


----------



## Twinsouls1145

the site is e x p l o d i n g this ****ing sucks. like i can spoof these cards but i want the genuine ones!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I get the review the errors message too, yet it clearly says ready for pickup in two hours


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i cannot believe the bots are literally that fast ugh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

IT LITERALLY JUST DROPPED AINT NO WAY THAT MANY PEOPLE WANT CARDS AT MY TARGET


----------



## DJStarstryker

I can't check out either. Thanks Target. I woke up early for this.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Might be website down. Idk if I should just go to target :/


----------



## Twinsouls1145

literally cant tell if the bots got to it or if the sites just imploding


----------



## Blueskyy

Yeah they still say in stock, yet unavailable with checkout. There's no way people in all the Targets in my area got them that quickly.


----------



## Corry

This is ridiculous. I'm getting multiple errors and can't check out.


----------



## Insulaire

Twinsouls1145 said:


> i cannot believe the bots are literally that fast ugh


They’re not, something is up with Target here


----------



## jiny

it says item not available for me too!!!!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Yoshisaur said:


> Might be website down. Idk if I should just go to target :/


you cant, you arent allowed to order them in person you gotta order it for pickup first


----------



## Plainbluetees

NOW IT SAYS NOT IN STOCK IN 50 MILES


----------



## Yoshisaur

Mine says sold out everywhere in my area now


----------



## jiny

Plainbluetees said:


> NOW IT SAYS NOT IN STOCK IN 50 MILES


SAME HERE I WILL CRY


----------



## Yoshisaur

Twinsouls1145 said:


> you cant, you arent allowed to order them in person you gotta order it for pickup first


People on the east coast were buying them in store off the shelf, ig


----------



## Cosmic-chan

oh great now it just took the item out of my damn basket


----------



## Kate86

I was getting that error too, now it’s out of stock at my store.  Damn bots probably got them all...


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Now I can't add to the cart all at.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

aaaaaaaaaaaaaand theyre gone. fun.


----------



## Blueskyy

Same here. Out of stock.


----------



## t3llusagi

Mine still says available but now I can't even add to my cart -_-


----------



## VanitasFan26

Welp this is already going bad. I had a feeling this would happen. I still think they should've never made this Target Exclusive.


----------



## psiJordan

I’m assuming the site is down


----------



## Plainbluetees

Cosmic-chan said:


> oh great now it just took the item out of my damn basket


They forced it into my save for later and I’m steaming FURIOUS


----------



## Corry

There is no way these card sold out so quickly in my area. Wth is going on!

I feel like I'd have a better chance just rushing to the store at this point.


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, it was in my cart, gone before I can check out...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

OUT OF STOCK??? HOW ??? WHAT THE ACTUAL


----------



## DJStarstryker

My Target is actually still showing them as available, but it keeps dumping them from my cart and I can't check out.


----------



## MikkiC306

Sold out all area stores near me in less than 1 minute? That does not seem legit!


----------



## whitherward

Same, went from "You can’t checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method. Try other stores or delivery method" to "Out of stock in stores near you". I'm normally pretty quick at restocks, I can't tell if it was bots or target's website just having a conniption.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Corry said:


> There is no way these card sold out so quickly in my area. Wth is going on!


All 5 stores in a 10 mile radius evidently sold out in 10 seconds. Lovely


----------



## jiny

either the website/app isn’t working or ppl in my area actually sold them out?? i highly doubt that


----------



## tajikey

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah they still say in stock, yet unavailable with checkout. There's no way people in all the Targets in my area got them that quickly.


My Targets aren't even open! I wonder if they took them down because of errors. There's NO way I didn't get an order through in time. I didn't want to do this, but I might have to go to Target before work.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aint no way tha many people woke up early to buy cards in my area


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I think Target's site is broken.


----------



## MikkiC306

Has to be a mess up on their end. I'm an online shopping fool. No way 1 minute gone.


----------



## Skyfall

None available within a 50 mile radius for me... omg


----------



## jiny

Cosmic-chan said:


> Aint no way tha many people woke up early to buy cards in my area


literally!!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I tried to place an order 5 times before my cart was empty.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Since literally none of us got ANY I'm gonna assume it's target having a problem


----------



## Terrabull

I submitted an order at 8:01 am and it already said I couldn't buy it, but it would still showed as in stock.  Now suddenly it's out of stock everywhere.

Did ANYONE get cards?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plainbluetees said:


> They forced it into my save for later and I’m steaming FURIOUS


They just took it out my cart and said "out of stock" and made the item no longer exist. I'M SO FRICKING MAD I CANT STAND IT


----------



## Nefarious

_I had them in my cart but couldn't checkout._ It's the house restock all over again.


----------



## jiny

i’m actually upset like i woke up my mom for this and for what


----------



## Rika092

seems like everyone here has the same issues, so hopefully items were not actually out of stock but there's some kind of glitch with Target's website/system?


----------



## xara

xara said:


> what an awful day to be canadian LMAO.



on second thought, maybe it’s a good thing we weren’t apart of the 9am release because damn is this a mess.


----------



## Eureka

I cannot believe this is the PS5 all over again. I had it in my cart and hit buy and it kept saying my shipping method was wrong, which was pickup at my local store and said in stock at the time.

I'm so disappointed and angry right now. How did they sell out so quickly?! None of us got any, that is unbelievable.


----------



## Skyfall

Oh man, I underestimated people in my area.  I thought for sure I would get 1...


----------



## Furrton

Cosmic-chan said:


> They just took it out my cart and said "out of stock" and made the item no longer exist. I'M SO FRICKING MAD I CANT STAND IT


Same. I am about to be violent LOL!!! I am so upset.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I haven't seen anyone on twitter say they got them either


----------



## Furrton

Did ANYONE manage to get one from target site at 8am?


----------



## psiJordan

Hey it’s not over yet, it’s hard to believe nobody on this site got the cards so it must be the site that’s having problems. I would just keep refreshing


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I have work soon BUT I STILL COULD BE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW I LITERALLY HAD IT IN MY BASKET ITS LIKE THE DAMN MORI THING ALL OVER I DONT FREAKING GET IT "none within 50 miles" WHERE DO I GO THEN??


----------



## JKDOS

Yoshisaur said:


> Since literally none of us got ANY I'm gonna assume it's target having a problem



Well there is the Instagram, Twitter, and Reddit community you're competing with.


----------



## Etown20

Edit: Was able to get them after a long effort


----------



## tajikey

There's no way they sold out at each store instantaneously. Every single one of us is likely shopping multiple different stores, and nobody was successful. The Target site likely took a dump with all the traffic.


----------



## Insulaire

There’s no way this is bots, this is Target doing something wrong in setting this system up. Odds are someone here would have placed an order, but none of us have


----------



## Plume

All three of the targets in my area gave errors. waaaaaat


----------



## Terrabull

Looks like it's available again at local stores.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I'ma go to target and see what's up


----------



## Furrton

I live in a metro area of around 100k and didn't get them.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



Yoshisaur said:


> I'ma go to target and see what's up


You go, Karen!! Tell 'em!!


----------



## Terrabull

Item is back in stock, but still having the same checkout issue.


----------



## Plainbluetees

What the HELL!? IT SAID AVAILABLE AGAIN AND IT GAVE ME THE SAME ERROR MESSAGE? I’VE NEVE RBEEN SO ANGRY WITH A STORE IN MY LIFE UGHHH


----------



## Kate86

I was able to add them to my cart again, but I’m getting the same errors.


----------



## Plainbluetees

AHH I SPAMMED CLICK AND IT LET ME ORDER IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Kate86

And now when I search “amiibo” the listing is gone.


----------



## Rika092

yep... can't checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method....what the heck?


----------



## kemdi

I physically got up early, and went to the store. I got a pack from the manager but he wouldnt sell me two even though that was the limit.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Pissed as hell. I can't. I literally asked my dad to pick up cards I don't even have. I tried again and it still says I can't order them. I hate this. I just want some damn Hello kitty paper not a freakin gold watch.


----------



## Opal

Does anyone know where to get them in the UK???


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

I made an account just to say this but omg I have NEVER been so pissed at scalpers before, it said it was out of stock, now apparently it’s in stock again but still won’t go through... Welp, I guess I’ll have to buy later off of Etsy...


----------



## SirOctopie

Etown20 said:


> My Target didn't even get them according to the site, which I'm not surprised by living in a smaller city. It's a bummer these just weren't made to be accessible to people in certain parts of the country.


I had the website say the same thing, and I live in the 6th most populated city in the country!! I tried several Target locations all over and they all said the same thing. Ugh, I am so peeved right now! 

I'll probably wait until they open in 2 hours to call and see if they stocked any on the shelves.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I managed to get one from a store 15 miles away. This is absurd, it was giving me the error message so I spammed click on the place order button and it let me order


----------



## azurill

I called my target and they said they have them but you can only order online. Still getting error codes.


----------



## Corry

In my cart but still can't finish my order ugh!!


----------



## whitherward

Okay yeah I think target's website must've been having issues, because they came back for me and I was able to order two packs for pickup this time, no problem.


----------



## t3llusagi

I GOT IT! I just spam clicked the checkout button


----------



## jiny

the cards are back in stock in my target but it’s still having the same problem </3


----------



## Chris

Opal said:


> Does anyone know where to get them in the UK???


They are not available to buy anywhere in the UK yet.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This was a really bad decision by whoever decided that selling Sanrio Cards at Target Exclusively went horribly wrong. Target's website must be so full right now. No wonder people are having issues with this. They really didn't think this through. This would've went so much better have the Sanrio cards be sold at every store this would not have caused this many issues. I'm just saying because this is not going too well since people are having trouble.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

crying. actually crying. I just want cards..


----------



## Twinsouls1145

its still unavailable at my store, and it the only store i can reasonably access cause i have no car


----------



## Plainbluetees

Am I the only one who got an order through? This went horrible. Somebody should send this thread to Nintendo and watch their reactions of all the furious people.


----------



## Opal

Vrisnem said:


> They are not available to buy anywhere in the UK yet.


Ah ok! do you know when they will be available to buy?


----------



## bam94-

I’ve been seeing on Twitter that a bunch of people are getting them now by constantly refreshing and spamming the ‘place order’ button!


Opal said:


> Does anyone know where to get them in the UK???


Unfortunately there’s absolutely no info for a UK release right now.  We were convinced it’d be today!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

SoraFan23 said:


> This was a really bad decision by whoever decided that selling Sanrio Cards at Target Exclusively went horribly wrong. Target's website must be so full right now. No wonder people are having issues with this. They really didn't think this through. This would've went so much better have the Sanrio cards be sold at every store this would not have caused this many issues. I'm just saying because this is not going too well since people are having trouble.


maybe they had concerns of crowding and ppl not listening to covid guidelines?


----------



## Yoshisaur

spamming and nothing. waaa


----------



## Chris

Opal said:


> Ah ok! do you know when they will be available to buy?


Someone was supposedly told April by Nintendo's chat team.


----------



## Plainbluetees

GUYS SPAM CLICK CHECKOUT THATS HOW I GOT IT, AND IT WAS EVEN GIVING ME THE ERROR!


----------



## Corry

Trying to checkout on either website or app md still can't check out


----------



## Etown20

Rika092 said:


> yep... can't checkout because one or more of your items are currently unavailable at the selected store or delivery method....what the heck?



I got this message too and am thinking it's because my local Target didn't get them, but I'm not sure.

Edit: corrected later in this thread, turned out to be a Target site problem


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Plainbluetees said:


> GUYS SPAM CLICK CHECKOUT THATS HOW I GOT IT, AND IT WAS EVEN GIVING ME THE ERROR!


cant spam click if it isnt available


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Keep trying to click the 'place your order' button ya'll! I had all the same problems the past 20 minutes and it just went through!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Etown20 said:


> I got this message too and am thinking it's because my local Target didn't get them, but I'm not sure.


everyones having this problem, ppl are saying spam clicking it works


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Now I jave work soon and can't spam order or anything. I give up. It wasn't meant to be I guess. 6 years of waiting and I still can't get stupid paper. Thanks Target


----------



## Plume

I called my local target and they told me they have them in stock “but they’re selling out quick” and they weren’t offering reservations.


----------



## nananc

Yea, it's over. I really wanted the cards because they are cute, but I guess I underestimated the Animal Crossing players in my college town. I guess 18 year olds play it too? I thought they are too cool for it, lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Twinsouls1145 said:


> maybe they had concerns of crowding and ppl not listening to covid guidelines?


Well I understand the whole Covid thing, but still it would've been better if other stores would let you get the Sanrio Cards. Or better yet why not just order it on Amazon and have it shipped to you? Then again I still see some ridiculous pricing going on and the same thing is happening on Ebay. Ugh I knew these scalpers would ruin this. I don't know why Target doesn't like Deliver to your doorstep like most other stores do. Its so weird how you have to actually go to Target when some people don't even have a car to even get there.


----------



## Chris

Plume said:


> I called my local target and they told me they have them in stock “but they’re selling out quick” and they weren’t offering reservations.


Are you going to attempt to purchase them in store? If so, good luck and please update on us how it goes.


----------



## Plainbluetees

me to all the scalpers and the people who made this target exclusive:





(Not seriously please don’t take it as a threat I’m just furious everyone else couldn’t get their cards)


----------



## xara

this is ridiculous. i’ve seen a lot of people on twitter say that people have been able to walk into target and pick up a pack like,, what happened to being exclusively online? :/ the fact that _this_ many people are having issues is just. unbelievable. target really made a whole ass mess out of this launch.


----------



## Eureka

I spammed the purchase option and it went through finally!


----------



## jiny

my moms been spam clicking and it’s not working still


----------



## Blueskyy

I spammed the order button and changed the store to a few stores and finally got one pack to go through. Geez.


----------



## Plume

Vrisnem said:


> Are you going to attempt to purchase them in store? If so, good luck and please update on us how it goes.


Yeah, I’m on my way there. Will update in probably 20 minutes!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

azurill said:


> I called my target and they said they have them but you can only order online. Still getting error codes.


as in in person?


----------



## Vsmith

I had it in my cart and it gave me error messages. Now it says it's unavailable. It couldn't have sold out in seconds, right? I'm soo bummed out!!


----------



## FaerieRose

All stores within 50 miles were sold out before I could click buy at 6am sharp. I even had my card info pre-entered. My life is a steaming pile.


----------



## bam94-

Why on Earth weren’t these made available on the actual online Nintendo store? It makes no sense.


----------



## Plainbluetees

AndyP08 said:


> I spammed the order button and changed the store to a few stores and finally got one pack to go through. Geez.


That’s the other thing I had to do, I switched to a different store and spam clicked and it went through


----------



## Yoshisaur

I GOT ONE YAY OMGF


----------



## KayDee

keep spamming the place order. I was able to get one. It seems like there’s just a problem with their system


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I kept spam clicking on the "place my order" button like everyone has been suggesting and it worked! Best of luck to anyone still trying to get the cards!


----------



## Blueskyy

Plainbluetees said:


> That’s the other thing I had to do, I switched to a different store and spam clicked and it went through


Luckily I have options. I have to drive 15 minutes to my hometown target, but I have 3 different locations all within 10-15 minutes from me, so it works out. This was/is ridiculous. I was hoping to get 2 packs to give one away.


----------



## jiny

Plainbluetees said:


> That’s the other thing I had to do, I switched to a different store and spam clicked and it went through


did you switch to a different store and switch back to the one you were trying initially or just stuck with the different store?


----------



## Rika092

great. now it's out of my cart again... what in the world is going on with the system?? Now i have meeting and cannot keep refreshing... sigh...


----------



## VanitasFan26

bam94- said:


> Why on Earth weren’t these made available on the actual online Nintendo store? It makes no sense.


That is something I don't understand. Again whoever decided to make this Target Exclusive should be fired!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I could ask my dad to go but by the time I get off of work at 2 there's not going to be any left. This pisses me off so much. Its not even about the cards anymore. Someone just needs to get their crappy ass site together.


----------



## Etown20

I've tried 4 stores within an hour radius and haven't been able to get through yet, still trying.


----------



## Blueskyy

syub said:


> did you switch to a different store and switch back to the one you were trying initially or just stuck with the different store?


I stuck with a different store and spammed the button. I kept having the same error messages with my store.


----------



## Corry

Yeah spamming isn't working. Guess I'll drive down to the darn store then.


----------



## Potbellypig

Oh damn, I spam clicked and it seems there was a glitch and 2 orders went through.  I hope both aren’t cancelled.  I’m afraid to cancel one of them.


----------



## Terrabull

In chat with a Target rep.  I suggest everyone do the same. There is already a line.


----------



## SirOctopie

It looks like there's something wrong on Target's end. Everyone keeps getting the same error at checkout.
I checked the stock at multiple Targets in my city and they all are in stock, but for some reason the order never goes through no matter which store I pick.


----------



## Plainbluetees

syub said:


> did you switch to a different store and switch back to the one you were trying initially or just stuck with the different store?


I just stuck with the different store, especially since it was in a less populated area


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vsmith said:


> I had it in my cart and it gave me error messages. Now it says it's unavailable. It couldn't have sold out in seconds, right? I'm soo bummed out!!


That's exactly what happened to me. I woke up early just to be pissed as hell. A great way to start work in the morning.


----------



## Rika092

okay - what is really funny now is that it shows "limited stock" at the store location i picked, but says "not eligible for order pickup/Drive up" and not eligible for same day delivery to this address....how am I supposed to order it then??


----------



## Nefarious

I spammed place order and it went through! _Let's just hope they actually went through and they won't deny me a pack when I go pick it up. _

I was right, Target's website is garbage. Riddled with problems, probably isn't handle for this sort of influx in traffic.


----------



## jiny

Plainbluetees said:


> I just stuck with the different store, especially since it was in a less populated area


ugh my other option is 30 minutes away and i don’t want to make my mom drive all the way over there


----------



## Blueskyy

Plainbluetees said:


> I just stuck with the different store, especially since it was in a less populated area


Mine is also less populated. Even then, it's a town of 20,000. But same.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I spent the last 25 minutes spam clicking in frustration and finally got an order through. Target's website is just dumb so keep trying until you know for sure they are gone!!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Well this is a big fat dumpster fire. I think they underestimated how many people would want cards and their sites capabilities, because for many people New Horizons was their introduction to the series and this is their first time buying amiibo cards.


----------



## Tindre

Man reading all this makes me feel so stressed with you all. I hope you can all get a pack ♡ ganbatte ♡♡♡


----------



## tajikey

Got it!!!!


----------



## JKDOS

I just ordered 2 after spamming the order button for 5 minutes.

_Give away coming soon._


----------



## Cosmic-chan

That's it. I guess I'll have spend triple the price for the villager I want. Freakin lovely.


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

I swear... if I see this stupid message one more time....F....


----------



## Fjoora

Terrabull said:


> In chat with a Target rep.  I suggest everyone do the same. There is already a line.


How do you go about doing that?


----------



## Blueskyy

Welp order is processing. Let's hope they somehow don't oversell and cancel the order. They usually take 2 hours to process and notify you to pick up. Make sure the order shows in your account and that you got a confirmation email.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Well I’m glad to see more people finally getting their cards, but this whole event was incredibly unorganized on target’s end.


----------



## psiJordan

Yay got mine!


----------



## Etown20

Called my local Target and they do have them, but I'm still not able to get through on the site. Glad to hear success stories, I will keep trying.


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> That's it. I guess I'll have spend triple the price for the villager I want. Freakin lovely.


Not if I can help it!


----------



## jiny

still no luck!! my boyfriend got some and he barely even plays animal crossing i’m slightly mad


----------



## Plainbluetees

AndyP08 said:


> Welp order is processing. Let's hope they somehow don't oversell and cancel the order. They usually take 2 hours to process and notify you to pick up.


Yeah, my fear is that my order will get cancelled or something because I placed it 16 minutes after 8 so I’m hoping my relative In the US can pick it up.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Go to the store in person and buy them. I couldn't check out but I went to the store and they had 4 sets left.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

!!!!!!FYI for anyone freaking out. The target website is super bad and the cards are not sold out. You have to choose drive up right now. Probably an error. And i could only do it from the app but that may chang if they fix the website. And it will tell you the items are sold out like 10-50 times, but keep pressing checkout and ignore it! And it will go through.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I think I'll go see what I can see in stores as well  I work at a different big name store and we accidentally put things out all of the time, tbh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> Not if I can help it!


No. It's okay. You don't have to. I already asked my dad to pick up the cards so now I have to come up with something or we're going to look stupid at Target if we go.


----------



## Skyfall

Got it.  I switched to a different Target store and kept spamming.  It went through.
 My local one is showing limited quanities but not orderable.  I'm guessing they are holding it back for the physical store despite what the site says?  I don't know...


----------



## Pintuition

That was a SIDESHOW omg. My friends and I have been mashing buttons for 30 minutes and still no dice. Fortunately one was able to get several in person so if you're close to a store it might not be a bad idea to go take a trip and see if they have any held back. They said they wouldn't sell that was but they did, or at least one location did.


----------



## Blueskyy

Plainbluetees said:


> Yeah, my fear is that my order will get cancelled or something because I placed it 16 minutes after 8 so I’m hoping my relative In the US can pick it up.



Well, clearly nobody (or a very small few) were able to get it right at 8, so it was a site issue. I'll be a Karen and march my butt up there if they cancel!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

WaileaNoRei said:


> !!!!!!FYI for anyone freaking out. The target website is super bad and the cards are not sold out. You have to choose drive up right now. Probably an error. And i could only do it from the app but that may chang if they fix the website. And it will tell you the items are sold out like 10-50 times, but keep pressing checkout and ignore it! And it will go through.


Drive up isn't even an option for me. It just deliever which doesn't work or pick up and when I click pick up it says I cant buy the item.


----------



## Fjoora

Right when I called customer service, spamming the button worked.


----------



## Kate86

I got a pack! I mean I’ll believe it when I have the cards in my little hands but ok.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m so glad people are finally getting the cards and that the spam click trick worked. Now let’s hope our orders don’t get cancelled.


----------



## Corry

Um...okay so I finally managed to get email confirmation that I ordered the cards and then the app crashed lmao


----------



## daringred_

i'm from the UK and already own bootleg cards so don't need to order or anything, but watching this thread is actually so sad, man, and making me really angry at target. (and partly nintendo because, let's face it, if there were more cards available to begin with, this issue probably wouldn't be so prevalent.) why would you make a product online only and then not have a site that can handle a great deal of traffic for when that item goes live? (you could argue they didn't know it would be this popular but that's why you do market research, and i'm pretty sure social media interest would've given them enough of an advanced clue.) why would you claim something is online/pick-up only but then let/make people come into the store to buy packs? why wouldn't you just save everyone all this hassle and allow (staggered) pre-orders? not sure who's responsible for this one, but why would you limit the product to_ one single retailer_ to begin with? 

this could've so easily been avoided, and i feel so bad for people who woke up incredibly early or changed plans etc. just to try and get these already ridiculously limited items, only to be slapped in the face. i'm glad to see some people are having success now, _half an hour later_, but damn. what a circus.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Spam clicking doesn't work.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> Drive up isn't even an option for me. It just deliever which doesn't work or pick up and when I click pick up it says I cant buy the item.



the site is definitely going through a variety of phases of how broken it is. With drive up I also got multiple (item not in stock) messages. So many I almost did not notice when it actually went through as I was just on autopilot.

driveup right now seems to only work as an option from the app.


----------



## FaerieRose

Success! I just kept spamming, and managed to get a pack at the store about 3 miles away.


----------



## Plainbluetees

daringred_ said:


> i'm from the UK and already own bootleg cards so don't need to order or anything, but watching this thread is actually so sad, man, and making me really angry at target. (and partly nintendo because, let's face it, if there were more cards available to begin with, this issue probably wouldn't be so prevalent.) why would you make a product online only and then not have a site that can handle a great deal of traffic for when that item goes live? (you could argue they didn't know it would be this popular but that's why you do market research, and i'm pretty sure social media interest would've given them enough of an advanced clue.) why would you claim something is online/pick-up only but then let/make people come into the store to buy packs? why wouldn't you just save everyone all this hassle and allow (staggered) pre-orders? not sure who's responsible for this one, but why would you limit the product to_ one single retailer_ to begin with?
> 
> this could've so easily been avoided, and i feel so bad for people who woke up incredibly early or changed plans etc. just to try and get these already ridiculously limited items, only to be slapped in the face. i'm glad to see some people are having success now, _half an hour later_, but damn. what a circus.


My thoughts exactly.
45 minutes later, people are finally getting their cards. _45 MINUTES _of clicking the COMPLETE ORDER button would drive me insane.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Now the item no longer exist in my listing. Greeaaat


----------



## SirOctopie

I SPAM CLICKED AND GOT ONE! Got an email confirming my order and that it was being processed! WHOO!

I just hope everything works out. I can't deal with anymore bizarre order obstacles... OTL


----------



## nananc

Finally an order went through - it's at a Target in a town an hour away. 

But seriously, did the "processing" go through at the stores? Does "processing" mean they are getting the item ready for pick up?


----------



## Corrie

Congrats to everyone who managed to get a pack! For those who didn't, hopefully you get some soon!! 

It's ridiculous of how hard it is to buy these cards.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hope all the people who got cards enjoys them. <3 This was an absolute nightmare and I'm quiet honestly turned off by Target and Nintendo. Well I gotta get ready for work and tell my dad I lied to him.


----------



## Vsmith

I spammed clicked the checkout button and is now processing the order. I really hope it goes through!!


----------



## Blueskyy

nananc said:


> Finally an order went through - it's at a Target in a town an hour away.
> 
> But seriously, did the "processing" go through at the stores? Does "processing" mean they are getting the item ready for pick up?


From my experience, processing will remain there until the order is ready because it takes up to 2 hours for them to process the order. They'll notify you when ready so check your email throughout the day.


----------



## Lavamaize

Does ordering through a computer work?


----------



## Nefarious

We're not out of the woods yet, but honestly, I hope I never have to order anything online at Target ever again after this fiasco.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I've been spam clicking for almost an hour and still have gotten nothing. I must have bad luck or I'm being punished. I don't gt it.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

nananc said:


> Finally an order went through - it's at a Target in a town an hour away.
> 
> But seriously, did the "processing" go through at the stores? Does "processing" mean they are getting the item ready for pick up?



If you mean the confirmation message that comes up for your order, then yes. That is what it means and you should get an email confirmation and another email when the order is ready to pick up.


----------



## Lavamaize

Looks like I just got some! Hoping they go through!


----------



## KayDee

Some stores are showing limited stock with no way to order so maybe it means they left some for in store purchase. Might not hurt to check out a store


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Do I even bother later today? After this? No. And the cards are only up today? No. Target online sucks dog water. Never ordering from them again.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Lavamaize said:


> Does ordering through a computer work?


Yep, I ordered mine on my desktop. It looks like the mobile app has been having quite a lot of problems.


----------



## Eureka

Glad to see it's working for some of you! Even though I have a pack processing, I'm still worried something will go wrong.  Looks like a ton of people on twitter are having the same issues and didn't get any. Sanrio is trending and people are not happy at all with Target.

People are already selling them on ebay for $80+


----------



## Corry

Walked in the store and 2 guys were very frustrated about there not being any cards available "apparently". Pardon my French but this is quite a ****show. Now I'm hoping my order doesn't get canceled.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Plainbluetees said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 45 minutes later, people are finally getting their cards. _45 MINUTES _of clicking the COMPLETE ORDER button would drive me insane.


lol Never tried to buy a ps5 or Xbox s/x?


----------



## Etown20

I've been spam clicking for a while and couldn't get through and they have removed the item now. I tried the app as well and couldn't get it to work either. I have a family member running by the store for one last try.

Edit: It's back up but not going through again lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Lavamaize said:


> Does ordering through a computer work?



I think it is supposed to be, but we (roped my husband into helping) were only able to complete the order if we selected drive up, which we were only able to select in the app.

so I would recommend the app.

on the upside I had time to download the app, sign in, and continually press checkout for 5-10 min and still get my order through.

the issues seems to be more tech based than actual stock, though it looks like from above some stores may be getting to the point where stock is so low they don’t show order options.


----------



## Blueskyy

Etown20 said:


> I've been spam clicking for a while and couldn't get through and they have removed the item now. I tried the app as well and couldn't get it to work either. I have a family member running by the store for one last try.


If you need to get back to the item, I had success clicking on it through the weekly ad.





__





						Weekly Deals In Stores Now : Target Weekly Ad
					

Shop Target's weekly sales & deals from the Target Weekly Ad for men's, women's, kid's and baby clothing & apparel, toys, furniture, home goods & more.




					weeklyad.target.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I can't believe I marked my calendar saved my money waited 6 years then another like 5 months for these cards asked my dad woke up early lost sleep over this utter BS. I literally had them in my basket. I'm so upset. Can't show that I'm upset at work but, hey it's fine. They're just stupid cards I guess.


----------



## jiny

the order finally processed on the target app so my mom and i finally managed to get a pack!!! after like 45 minutes of trying!!! im so happy


----------



## Plainbluetees

AC.Newbie said:


> lol Never tried to buy a ps5 or Xbox s/x?


nope, I’m still on a one s. I was waiting to see when Microsoft Flight Simulator would come out for series s/x and how it was to make the upgrade, and I figured that then it would be easier to get. But I did hear from a friend trying to get the PS5 how difficult it was, I think they had to go to a different state to find it.


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

Managed to get mine through!! Freaked out at the end because the item page said only 5 Left!! But it got it at first on the purchase page it said “processing” and then I got a confirmation email around two minutes later! Also definitely try using drive up to order when I tried using it for the 5th time it went through!!


----------



## Plume

Vrisnem said:


> Are you going to attempt to purchase them in store? If so, good luck and please update on us how it goes.


I was able to buy one! They were limiting 3 per customer and most people were buying max.


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> I've been spam clicking for almost an hour and still have gotten nothing. I must have bad luck or I'm being punished. I don't gt it.


Let me know if you're not able to secure any. I had 2 orders go through for a total of 4 packs. One is reserved for you if you don't have luck today.


----------



## Etown20

Etown20 said:


> I've been spam clicking for a while and couldn't get through and they have removed the item now. I tried the app as well and couldn't get it to work either. I have a family member running by the store for one last try.
> 
> Edit: It's back up but not going through again lol



Finally got my order placed around 8:50 am after the item was removed and added back on the desktop site


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

My concern with ordering was if I placed an order if the store would hold my cards until I could get there to pick them up. Once I found out that people were walking in and buying them I don't think they were reserving any for online orders.


----------



## Blueskyy

I just tested trying drive up on the app, but got the same error message. My order that went through was on a laptop. I don't think it matters which delivery method you choose. You just have to constantly refresh to get it through.


----------



## daisyy

i was trying to check out all morning and kept getting the same error as most people in the thread.
went to my local target and was able to walk in and just buy it there. it was in nintendo switch aisle behind a counter (an associate had to get it, it wasn't on the shelves). i was refreshing and kept watching the stock go down on the website at my local target, but it was still available in store even though it said it was out of stock on the website for the same store. just sharing my experience in case anyone else can try going to the store if they can't order online


----------



## Blueskyy

JasonAldeanMG said:


> My concern with ordering was if I placed an order if the store would hold my cards until I could get there to pick them up. Once I found out that people were walking in and buying them I don't think they were reserving any for online orders.


People are walking in and buying them? I hope they're paying attention to online orders and don't oversell to these people.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

AndyP08 said:


> People are walking in and buying them


Yup. That is how I got my cards. I walked in and purchased them.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Plainbluetees said:


> nope, I’m still on a one s. I was waiting to see when Microsoft Flight Simulator would come out for series s/x and how it was to make the upgrade, and I figured that then it would be easier to get. But I did hear from a friend trying to get the PS5 how difficult it was, I think they had to go to a different state to find it.


I got a PS5 a couple months ago, it literally took 50 minutes to complete the process. It took my entire commute to work, got the confirmation as I was getting off the train. Never again! (Not until today, that is lol)


----------



## Azureusmusique

NefariousKing said:


> We're not out of the woods yet, but honestly, I hope I never have to order anything online at Target ever again after this fiasco.


I'm hoping I don't go "fangirl" for stuff like this ever again. Ever.  Last time was Harry Potter and the Half Blood prince (read the book in just less than a day).  The other was San Diego Comic Con tickets, once.  Had my ex do this for me since thereafter.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

4 people have somehow reviewed the amiibo cards on best buy canada lol 
chill out they havent even stocked yet here

uhhh anyway smashing f5 on my computer. i have a backup plan so im not too fussed if i dont get them but still


----------



## Sheep Villager

Gotta say I really feel for all of you after reading what a circus this morning has been in this thread.​


----------



## Plainbluetees

Target just told me yeah my order is ready for pickup. I’m so glad I got a pack!


----------



## jiny

its kinda weird how theyre letting people purchase them in stores when the ad specifically said drive up or order pickup only :/


----------



## Moritz

Congratulations and commiserations to all involved respectively.
Was a stressful read but im glad to see some of you have managed to get the cards.


----------



## Mick

AC.Newbie said:


> lol Never tried to buy a ps5 or Xbox s/x?



Thing is, these are not full consoles with millions of people wanting to play the newest games on them. They're simple NFC cards for one game that are way easier to mass produce and ship everywhere.

The cards don't release until mid april where I live but right now I'm very glad that I could just pre-order and will be seeing them in the mail in a few weeks. This just sucks for everyone that currently wanted to try getting the cards. I really feel for you guys


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> Let me know if you're not able to secure any. I had 2 orders go through for a total of 4 packs. One is reserved for you if don't have luck today.


Ah, that makes me feel better. I'm so glad you were able to score some. If I have no luck I'll be sure to hit you up ! Thank you !


----------



## Insulaire

Ironically this is the one year anniversary of the first day I played the game. Nintendo and Target are obviously celebrating by making sure I’m not able to add anything new to my original experience


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

syub said:


> its kinda weird how theyre letting people purchase them in stores when the ad specifically said drive up or order pickup only :/


Probably had to do it this way since online ordering was a total nightmare.


----------



## tajikey

syub said:


> its kinda weird how theyre letting people purchase them in stores when the ad specifically said drive up or order pickup only :/


And, in some cases, letting them buy more than 2.


----------



## Chris

syub said:


> its kinda weird how theyre letting people purchase them in stores when the ad specifically said drive up or order pickup only :/


Individual stores often tend to do their own thing rather than following the instructions they're given.


----------



## Insulaire

...and I finally placed my order! Proof that complaining online works!! Now for the second part of the question, whether it will be fulfilled...


----------



## jiny

i saw someone on twitter complaining how hard it was to order them online and then they made another tweet saying they were selling a pack for $500


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I get that ordering online can mess up but, it shouldn't take click spamming to get one item that's limited in quanity. It should just go through and be done like anything else. I've shopped a lot on line with items that have low supply on Amazon and I still had better luck than this.


----------



## Nefarious

Hearing about people going in and just buying the packs is making me really nervous. I swear if they sell the *one* pack I ordered for to a scalper I'm going to be so pissed.


----------



## Blueskyy

NefariousKing said:


> Hearing about people going in and just buying the packs is making me really nervous. I swear if they sell the *one* pack I ordered for to a scalper I'm going to be so pissed.


That's how I'm feeling. I only ordered one. They have a person there that manages these orders, so they should be noticing it as soon as it is placed I'd think.


----------



## azurill

It should not have been this stressful to order cards. It took awhile of spamming the order button but it finally let me place an order for a pack. Now it says it’s processing the order.


----------



## Kate86

syub said:


> i saw someone on twitter complaining how hard it was to order them online and then they made another tweet saying they were selling a pack for $500


 
That’s just pathetic. And what’s more pathetic is you know some fool will pay that.


----------



## Lavamaize

NefariousKing said:


> Hearing about people going in and just buying the packs is making me really nervous. I swear if they sell the *one* pack I ordered for to a scalper I'm going to be so pissed.


Same, it would be really disappointing if they sell peoples' ordered packs to people in the store espically since we were told to only order online.


----------



## Fawg

Target showed the item available at my local store.  It let me put it in the cart, made me create an account, input my credit card, then...

It removed them from my cart, no order number available.  It said this item wasn't available at my store, but another one near by and that store said no shipping or in-store pickup, but available???

Now they're selling on Ebay for $55.  This is the dumbest rollout of a product I have ever seen.

Hopefully the "custom made" ones I bought off Ebay for $12 work.
(How could they be making copies of an item not yet released)?

Also...why would they make you go to a store in the middle of a pandemic?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Probably had to do it this way since online ordering was a total nightmare.


Once stock gets to a certain point where they have little left the website won’t let you order online, so going to the store is probably worth a shot in that case. Stores don’t open for an hour yet over here, or I might have tried that.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm going to go shower and scope out the Target in person since I'm off. I wanna see if people are out trying to get these in my area.


----------



## Insulaire

NefariousKing said:


> Hearing about people going in and just buying the packs is making me really nervous. I swear if they sell the *one* pack I ordered for to a scalper I'm going to be so pissed.


I only ordered one because I wanted to help my karma and grabbing another to flip for 15X what I paid isn’t going to get the universe on my side. Fingers crossed we are all rewarded for our restraint!!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

who would be easier to purhcase: limited quantity vinyl art toy sold by popular artist in one store only or one card boi


----------



## Mick

syub said:


> i saw someone on twitter complaining how hard it was to order them online and then they made another tweet saying they were selling a pack for $500



That price is absurd enough that I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they were trying to be funny about the mess that Target made here... But people will no doubt try to profit off these and that sucks. :|


----------



## Eureka

Target made a mess of this, that is for sure! 

I got confirmation for my pack but still waiting to be told I can pick it up. My worry is I pull up to pick-up my pack and get told "oh sorry, we got our stock count wrong and don't have any" because people have been walking in and buying them.


----------



## Bluelady

syub said:


> its kinda weird how theyre letting people purchase them in stores when the ad specifically said drive up or order pickup only :/


Right! My Target shows that the first hour of opening is reserved for the vulnerable. How am I supposed to feel comfortable violating that rule just because my store decided to reserve some packs?! It’s stupid!

Forget it, I won’t. As much as I love my niece, the scalpers can win this time.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Fawg said:


> Target showed the item available at my local store.  It let me put it in the cart, made me create an account, input my credit card, then...
> 
> It removed them from my cart, no order number available.  It said this item wasn't available at my store, but another one near by and that store said no shipping or in-store pickup, but available???
> 
> Now they're selling on Ebay for $55.  This is the dumbest rollout of a product I have ever seen.
> 
> Hopefully the "custom made" ones I bought off Ebay for $12 work.
> (How could they be making copies of an item not yet released)?


These cards have been printed before. This is a reprint.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Mick said:


> Thing is, these are not full consoles with millions of people wanting to play the newest games on them. They're simple NFC cards for one game that are way easier to mass produce and ship everywhere.
> 
> The cards don't release until mid april where I live but right now I'm very glad that I could just pre-order and will be seeing them in the mail in a few weeks. This just sucks for everyone that currently wanted to try getting the cards. I really feel for you guys


Regardless, the situation is what it is, and there's not enough stock to meet the demand. Hopefully Target will get more in, but honestly I always felt like this was going to be a one-time thing. I pray I'm wrong, just based on this thread alone there's still considerable demand for these cards!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still upset that I couldn't get them online. I guess I could look in person but I doubt my state  will get them. It's oklahoma after all. Still, you mean to tell me I can walk into the store buy more cards when it started I have to order online which is why I woke up early anyway? Utter BS-


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

WaileaNoRei said:


> Once stock gets to a certain point where they have little left the website won’t let you order online, so going to the store is probably worth a shot in that case. Stores don’t open for an hour yet over here, or I might have tried that.


I think they have their stock totally messed up anyway. Anyone who places an order probably won't have it honored in my area since cards are being sold to customers at the electronic counter.


----------



## Crowsie

I understand the complications of running a small business, but I'm failing to get how selling NFC tags/cards on Etsy for an insane markup is any better than scalping. I woke up an hour ahead of launch to get my cart ready and just now stopped spamming at checkout. I didn't end up with the cards, and the website forced me to empty cart. Went on Etsy to see if I could get an unofficial pack and lo and behold, vendors are really showing their rears today. 

Controversial opinion, but there is absolutely no reason to sell a 6 dollar pack of cards for 40 bucks. I get charging double. Sure. But these cards take literal pennies to make and media (cards, cds, books) are among the cheapest things to ship in the US. To me, this is not business. It's taking advantage of desperation and hype.


----------



## t3llusagi

Eureka said:


> Target made a mess of this, that is for sure!
> 
> I got confirmation for my pack but still waiting to be told I can pick it up. My worry is I pull up to pick-up my pack and get told "oh sorry, we got our stock count wrong and don't have any" because people have been walking in and buying them.




I'm scared of that too tbh but my pick up email said I had until Monday to go get them so I think they hold the online orders and the ones people are walking in to buy are the ones people haven't bought online yet


----------



## azurill

Eureka said:


> Target made a mess of this, that is for sure!
> 
> I got confirmation for my pack but still waiting to be told I can pick it up. My worry is I pull up to pick-up my pack and get told "oh sorry, we got our stock count wrong and don't have any" because people have been walking in and buying them.


This is my worry . My mom is going to pick my pack up for me, I just hope they don’t cancel it . This should not be so stressful.


----------



## Sheep Villager

To those heading physically to Target, remember to wear your masks & try to distance.
Just felt I'd post a reminder since it seems people all over are flocking to get these and we are still in the middle of a pandemic.​


----------



## cocoacat

Was trying to order them for the past hour and now says no stock. The closest stores say "limited stock, not available for pickup"... what? I'm really hating Target's website now. It shouldn't be this complicated. I wish they would have had them on the shelves for first come, first served.

Hopefully there'll be a restock...


----------



## Chris

Let's not go down the rabbit hole of discussing illegal cards, please.


----------



## jiny

theres 6 packs left at one of my local targets   im glad i got a pack when i did!!


----------



## Mick

AC.Newbie said:


> Regardless, the situation is what it is, and there's not enough stock to meet the demand. Hopefully Target will get more in, but honestly I always felt like this was going to be a one-time thing. I pray I'm wrong, just based on this thread alone there's still considerable demand for these cards!



Yeah, not much we can change about this. There's definitely demand, and not bringing in any more stock when the first shipment sold out this fast seems like an incredibly poor business move! Let's hope for the best.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Looks like my order went through and is now available for pickup. I got 2 packs, the 2nd one I'm going to offer to a coworker first but if she doesn't want it then I'll pay it forward and offer it up here


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i am so sorry about this yall. my friend just got me one at their target but they live like. in another state than i do lmao. i hope yall can get them at the next restock


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Kinda off topic, is it likely Nintendo will do another reprint of Series 1-4 ?


----------



## Fawg

JasonAldeanMG said:


> These cards have been printed before. This is a reprint.


Ahhh, ok, thank you


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Me, my wife, and my friend [who lives in a different state so has different stores to try] all couldn't get one. What a mess.


----------



## AccfSally

Goodness! this thread. I have a Target right near my house, but I'm not sure if they have these cards in stock.


----------



## Eureka

Guys please be aware that apparently even if your order is processing it can still get canceled. I'm not trying to stress us out even more with this info but I just want us all to be mentally prepared in case it happens. I've been seeing people are having their orders cancelled.

I'm staying hopeful since the store I ordered at isn't even open yet.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I truly did not expect some Animal Crossing cards to end up like the Hunger Games. 
This was a nightmare and I feel for everyone who tried to do the right thing and order online. Only reason I was able to grab my pack of cards was I went to the store and grabbed them.


----------



## tajikey

JasonAldeanMG said:


> My concern with ordering was if I placed an order if the store would hold my cards until I could get there to pick them up. Once I found out that people were walking in and buying them I don't think they were reserving any for online orders.


My stores don't open for another 36 minutes, so hopefully they're pulling mine before the stores even open.


----------



## cocoacat

That's another thing.... the cards should have gone on sale at midnight or an hour before stores open. For East coasters, the store was open already and cards already snatched up possibly. I know my store opens at 8 and cards went on sale online at 9.


----------



## Kate86

Aaaand my order just got cancelled.


----------



## tajikey

Kate86 said:


> Aaaand my order just got cancelled.


Where's the sad face emoji reaction when you need it?!?! What state are you in?


----------



## Tindre

Crowsie said:


> I understand the complications of running a small business, but I'm failing to get how selling NFC tags/cards on Etsy for an insane markup is any better than scalping. I woke up an hour ahead of launch to get my cart ready and just now stopped spamming at checkout. I didn't end up with the cards, and the website forced me to empty cart. Went on Etsy to see if I could get an unofficial pack and lo and behold, vendors are really showing their rears today.
> 
> Controversial opinion, but there is absolutely no reason to sell a 6 dollar pack of cards for 40 bucks. I get charging double. Sure. But these cards take literal pennies to make and media (cards, cds, books) are among the cheapest things to ship in the US. To me, this is not business. It's taking advantage of desperation and hype.



Sadly its supply and demand, and the supply isnt enough to meet demand. People are willing to pay the scalped prices and that drives the market.  it sucks but the only way to fix this is increase stock or combat second hand sales; and the latter is not very good since it removes your own power to sell things you own to someone else. It completely sucks.  make sure more legit people get them is one thing; but even legit people can be tempted to sell high at the height of hype to rebuy it later when the hype dies down. With amiibos prices tend to stay high though because its so limited. ...


----------



## Insulaire

I just got confirmation that my order is ready for pickup and I have until Monday to grab it! I’ll believe it when it’s actually in my hands, but still, yay!!


----------



## Eureka

Kate86 said:


> Aaaand my order just got cancelled.



Nooo, I'm so sorry! ☹


----------



## Kate86

tajikey said:


> Where's the sad face emoji reaction when you need it?!?! What state are you in?


I’m in Texas. Gonna get dressed and head over to see if there’s any on the shelf, but they’ve been open for half an hour already so I’m not optimistic.


----------



## jiny

Kate86 said:


> I’m in Texas. Gonna get dressed and head over to see if there’s any on the shelf, but they’ve been open for half an hour already so I’m not optimistic.


oh no!! im in texas too  hopefully you can find one in the store!! thats so sad


----------



## Eureka

Kate86 said:


> I’m in Texas. Gonna get dressed and head over to see if there’s any on the shelf, but they’ve been open for half an hour already so I’m not optimistic.



Good luck!


----------



## Yoshisaur

Went to two targets and haven't seen any in stores. I over heard employees talking about them over the radio. Couldn't quite hear what they were saying. But I do think I heard someone say "we're not allowed to put them out". I'm still nervous my order will get cancelled lol


----------



## Nefarious

I just got an email saying I can go pickup! Wish me luck folks, that I can actually get them.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well I just walked by the entertainment area counter of the target I’m picking up from (hopefully) and there’s nobody there lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kate86 said:


> Aaaand my order just got cancelled.


Are serious? Pardon my french but that's actually ****ing bull**** tbh


----------



## jiny

my mom just left to go pickup the pack,, hopefully they still have it


----------



## tajikey

Kate86 said:


> I’m in Texas. Gonna get dressed and head over to see if there’s any on the shelf, but they’ve been open for half an hour already so I’m not optimistic.


I think that's the problem. Brick and mortar locations didn't honor their ad, and sold to people in store. By the time they went to fill your order, all the packs were gone.


----------



## Eureka

My store is still not open for about 20 mins and the wait to find out if my order is ready for pick up or cancelled is so bad for my anxiety.


----------



## tajikey

Eureka said:


> My store is still not open for about 20 mins and the wait to find out if my order is ready for pick up or cancelled is so bad for my anxiety.


I don't have anxiety, but I too am in the PST zone. Waiting anxiously with you, fellow TBTer!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I just had my relative pick up my cards from the store. The worker at the order pickup counter told them that they were super lucky to get the cards - that store had only revived _ten _packs for sale. She said they were all sold online and that the one I got was the last available.


----------



## Blueskyy

I am stalking my Target and a lady asked the guy about him. He replied “we don’t have them in stores”. So it sounds like they’re being honored here and not selling them in person. Hoping I get an order confirmation soon!


----------



## tajikey

Plainbluetees said:


> I just had my relative pick up my cards from the store. The worker at the order pickup counter told them that they were super lucky to get the cards - that store had only revived _ten _packs for sale. She said they were all sold online and that the one I got was the last available.


10 packs seems miniscule, but I guess it also depends on how many customers your Target normally serves.


----------



## Chris

Added a poll to this thread because I'm curious to see the ratio of successful to unsuccessful attempts made today.


----------



## Tindre

Plainbluetees said:


> I just had my relative pick up my cards from the store. The worker at the order pickup counter told them that they were super lucky to get the cards - that store had only revived _ten _packs for sale. She said they were all sold online and that the one I got was the last available.



Omg congrats!! ☆


----------



## Blueskyy

Edit: my order is cancelled. Oh well!


----------



## Corry

I've yet to get confirmation of pickup. Getting somewhat nervous ngl.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Unsuccessful >>>>>> successful poll results already got them yuh


----------



## SirOctopie

My order is ready for pickup but I haven't received the email yet. I assume it will be within the next 15 minutes or so since the store hasn't opened yet. I'm like everyone else here; my anxiety is through the roof and I won't believe my order was successful until the pack is physically in my hands. But if my order somehow gets cancelled, I'm gonna go bonkers. I've had too many highs and lows this morning to deal with such bs. 

I'm sorry to anyone whose order got cancelled. That is beyond frustrating, and Target's failure of a system is totally to blame. I hope you're able to get one in-store.


----------



## zumhaus

I feel for everyone stuck in this complete ***show of a rollout, REGARDLESS of the outcome, good or bad. 
What a way for the cards to debut in the USA, right? 
I've been lurking on this thread since 8AM CST, but I'm throwing my experience in the ring.
I live in an area with several, SEVERAL, I mean, several frickin' Targets and nothing went through for me. An hour of spamming the 'place order' button, nothing. Even had my roommate trying for a different location and still, nothing. 

I then set it to pickup where my parents live, in a super rural area where the closest Target is within a 50 mile radius, and it went through (nothing yet on confirmation but I'm not holding my breath) in less than a minute.
Looks like I may _possibly _be calling my parents with one of the absolute weirdest requests ever


----------



## tajikey

AndyP08 said:


> Edit: my order is cancelled. Oh well!


What the heck?!?! No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just checked all the Target stores in my area, and the website shows them all as sold out. Hoping at least one of the two orders I placed this morning gets filled.


----------



## Insulaire

Plainbluetees said:


> I just had my relative pick up my cards from the store. The worker at the order pickup counter told them that they were super lucky to get the cards - that store had only revived _ten _packs for sale. She said they were all sold online and that the one I got was the last available.


It is thanks to your post (which I believe was the first one from anyone here to say they got a pack) that I didn't give up and kept refreshing off and on for an hour, so congrats and enjoy and thanks!


----------



## cocoacat

I'm really sorry for all the people whose orders are being cancelled. That's almost worst than not being able to get them in the first place. 

Both Target and Nintendo get equal blame for this fiasco in my book.


----------



## Corry

Okay just got the email notification to go pickup the cards thank goodness.


----------



## Mel88

Finally got it through but just got email saying they canceled it!!


----------



## kirbbys

Spent about 15 minutes trying to get my order through. (I was online and submitting my order SHARP at 9 am ET/8 am CT). Gave up and then saw a tweet suggesting to go in store instead.

3 people were already waiting for Sanrio cards when I got there! Was able to snag a pack. ))) That online mess was horrific though.


----------



## Tindre

My friend in the US couldnt get them and theyre removed from his target website.. its sad that theyre gone in less than 2 hours.  i really do hope my preorder is allright. But it does feel shaky when theres so little transparency surrounding the release and so incredibly high demand..


----------



## Blueskyy

I hope others’ orders go through. To Etsy I go!


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

After seeing some of your guys posts about Processing orders getting canceled, I'm definitely planning on calling when my store opens in six minutes. I'll try to confirm my order and I'll ask if they are selling packs out, open in the store. Luckily where I live people are a stickler for the rules so I can't imagine them leaving the cards in the open, but who knows?


----------



## jiny

my mom just sent me a picture of the amiibo cards in a target bag  im so excited to finally have them


----------



## tajikey

Mel88 said:


> Finally got it through but just got email saying they canceled it!!


This frustrates me more than it should, honestly.


----------



## Jared:3

Ok I got home and have mine in my hands my target had a huge amount of them but the line was so long to get them, thank god I ordered mine online!


----------



## tajikey

Boom! BOTH my orders are ready for in-store pickup! 1 for me, 3 for giveaways!


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

Just called Target and spoke to a employee in the electronics department. She said that they should all be for online reservation. And that she doesn’t see any out, and that from what she’s heard there shouldn’t be. Makes me more hopeful. If any of you are in Oregon I would expect the same.
Oh lol! Just as I finished typing this the notification came in that it’s ready for pickup!! My sister will be picking my pack up after work.


----------



## Lavamaize

Does/has anyone know if your order can be cancelled if it says ready for pickup?


----------



## Gaby

AndyP08 said:


> Edit: my order is cancelled. Oh well!


Same! Within a minute I was already trying to check out, but Target wouldn’t let me because they weren’t “in-stock” at the store I chose- except the site said they were! I kept trying for about 10 minutes, until my order finally went through... only for it to be cancelled a few minutes later, even though the store showed “limited stock available.”
Honestly, I feel like Target really dropped the ball on this one. Now I look at ebay and tons of new listings for the pack for $70+ 
Super ridiculous but oh well


----------



## bam94-

Canadians: apparently more preorders are available on Best Buy?


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Canaidnas: apparently more preorders are available on Best Buy?


Thank you for sharing this!

@xara, come see this!


----------



## Insulaire

Lavamaize said:


> Does/has anyone know if your order can be cancelled if it says ready for pickup?


They put them in little cubbyholes/baskets in the customer service booth once you receive your notice. So, unless a Target employee gives it away by accident or snatches one nefariously (and I have to imagine this area is well covered by cameras etc, so highly unlikely), you should be safe!


----------



## tajikey

Lavamaize said:


> Does/has anyone know if your order can be cancelled if it says ready for pickup?


As long as you're there within 3 days to pick them up, you should be good.


----------



## Nefarious

Got them! Talked to the guy behind the counter and he mentioned they were all sold within the hour, so real lucky I managed to nab one in the 20 minutes they went live.


----------



## Emmsey

Congrats to those who got them, disappointed for everyone else seems like a complete and utter mess. I am in the UK so we are still awaiting news here, I won't hold my breath for it being any easier to get!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

not seeing any in stock on the best buy site right now so idk whats going on or if they just dont have them in my area
hmm


----------



## Chris

FantasticHaxorus said:


> not seeing any in stock on the best buy site right now so idk whats going on or if they just dont have them in my area
> hmm


Yeah, looks like they're gone again already.


----------



## -Lumi-

bam94- said:


> Canadians: apparently more preorders are available on Best Buy?



Annnnd they’re sold out online  I figured that would happen, though. I wish it had been Walmart or EB Games that had gotten the cards, not Best Buy. The closest Best Buy to me is two hours away


----------



## Yoshisaur

Just picked up my pack. I didn't ask how the stock was at their store but I feel super lucky.


----------



## Chris

Reminder not to promote or advise people on where they can buy illegal amiibo cards, thank you!


----------



## xara

yooo best buy sold out so quick like?? i thought i’d get lucky since i noticed they were restocked a moment before it was announced but then best buy decided that it didn’t wanna let me check out JAJNSJSJ.



Vrisnem said:


> Reminder not to promote or advise people on where they can buy illegal amiibo cards, thank you!



sorry about that snsjsk, my monkey brain got too excited and forgot about the rules.


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> yooo best buy sold out so quick like?? i thought i’d get lucky since i noticed they were restocked a moment before it was announced but then best buy decided that it didn’t wanna let me check out JAJNSJSJ.



I feel your pain skdndjfnf I got them in my cart and then they were gone  I wish they’d let us adopt villagers from other players!! If they’re not gonna make enough cards we should at least be able to invite the villagers from other players


----------



## bam94-

Target on Twitter still seem adamant that the Sanrio cards were online only. Which they should’ve been... but they’ve been giving them out in stores and people’s orders are getting cancelled! They need to address this formally.


----------



## Blueskyy

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder not to promote or advise people on where they can buy illegal amiibo cards, thank you!


Sorry! I got way too obsessed and excited about these cards haha


----------



## xara

bam94- said:


> Target on Twitter still seem adamant that the Sanrio cards were online only. Which they should’ve been... but they’ve been giving them out in stores and people’s orders are getting cancelled! They need to address this formally.
> 
> View attachment 364145



the people who walked in and were able to buy a pack in-person say otherwise.  this launch was so messy lol.


----------



## Aaryana

My local Target sold them in person at 8 am. Wish I'd known that the rules were optional. Screw Target. I have never gotten an exclusive from any brand from them despite always trying. I think I'm done with Target for good.


----------



## mitfy

hihi... i have a question about the items if anyone has an answer! to get the items from one of the villagers, do they need to be a resident on your island? or is there an easier way? asking because there are some items i would like but i don't really want the villagers living on my island


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Target on Twitter still seem adamant that the Sanrio cards were online only. Which they should’ve been... but they’ve been giving them out in stores and people’s orders are getting cancelled! They need to address this formally.
> 
> View attachment 364145


Staff at individual stores are to blame. The team behind their social media accounts are just the poor messengers and probably aren't allowed to address it yet.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

mitfy said:


> hihi... i have a question about the items if anyone has an answer! to get the items from one of the villagers, do they need to be a resident on your island? or is there an easier way? asking because there are some items i would like but i don't really want the villagers living on my island


you can just scan the cards at Harvey's island and the items will be added to your catalogue under "promotions".


----------



## cocoacat

Online only?







Seen on reddit.


----------



## mitfy

FantasticHaxorus said:


> you can just scan the cards at Harvey's island and the items will be added to your catalogue under "promotions".


oh awesome, thank you!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Congratulations US Target you have successfully put on a **** show and treated most of us like garbage. Nintendo are you taking notes? Never do a Target exclusive deal ever again. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



cocoacat said:


> Online only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen on reddit.


I'm jealous as hell.


----------



## Blueskyy

Vrisnem said:


> Staff at individual stores are to blame. The team behind their social media accounts are just the poor messengers and probably aren't allowed to address it yet.





Cosmic-chan said:


> Congratulations US Target you have successfully put on a **** show and treated most of us like garbage. Nintendo are you taking notes? Never do a Target exclusive deal ever again.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> 
> I'm jealous as hell.


Honestly I had better luck ordering a Target online exclusive item that sold out in a few minutes and shipped to me than these. It’s definitely because employees started giving them out. I talked to a worker and they said people were lining up at opening for them.


----------



## Ganucci

cocoacat said:


> Online only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen on reddit.



Absolutely infuriating. I was on right at 9am and secured an order only for it to be cancelled an hour later.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

they were just in stock at best buy for like half a second again. couldnt get one in my cart though


----------



## Chris

FantasticHaxorus said:


> they were just in stock at best buy for like half a second again. couldnt get one in my cart though


I would imagine that it is a case of stock being freed up as orders get cancelled. Might be worth keeping an eye on!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AndyP08 said:


> Honestly I had better luck ordering a Target online exclusive item that sold out in a few minutes and shipped to me than these. It’s definitely because employees started giving them out. I talked to a worker and they said people were lining up at opening for them.


I've had more success ordering from a 3rd from Japan with only two items in stock on Amazon than this. It's the houses all over again. I never have luck with anything. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



Ganucci said:


> Absolutely infuriating. I was on right at 9am and secured an order only for it to be cancelled an hour later.


Literally ordered the minute it went live and boom. I couldn't get anything. It was literally in my basket. Watch as my card will be charged for nothing


----------



## Lavamaize

Understandably people are not happy...


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> I've had more success ordering from a 3rd from Japan with only two items in stock on Amazon than this. It's the houses all over again. I never have luck with anything.


You may not have much luck with securing things yourself, but you evidently have many lovely friends who always have your back and help you to get hold of the things you're after.


----------



## xara

Lavamaize said:


> Understandably people are not happy...
> 
> View attachment 364148



it had bad ratings before the launch too which is just,, not good lmao.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Lavamaize said:


> Understandably people are not happy...
> 
> View attachment 364148


haha
there are similar reviews on best buy right now though not as many.
their site's been flaky for me in the past to where this isn't surprising and as mentioned before i have a backup but man-like i said before i collect vinyl art toys and they sell out in seconds too but theyre easier to get than this. ridiculous.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> You may not have much luck with securing things yourself, but you evidently have many lovely friends who always have your back and help you to get hold of the things you're after.


Yes !! That's why I love this website !! I'm grateful for my friends here ! I just wish things were handled better is all but, I appreciate my friends ! They're dear to my heart


----------



## moo_nieu

i tried to go get the cards today and showed up at an empty amiibo section alongside 5 other disappointed people  rip


----------



## Nyahhhhhwith5hs

mitfy said:


> hihi... i have a question about the items if anyone has an answer! to get the items from one of the villagers, do they need to be a resident on your island? or is there an easier way? asking because there are some items i would like but i don't really want the villagers living on my island


From what I’ve heard you do not have to have a villager as a resident. You can either scan the card normally and just exit out when you have option to invite a resident. Or you can go to Harv’s island and scan them. Both ways of doing it should add the items to your Nook shopping app without inviting villagers.


----------



## azurill

Eureka said:


> My store is still not open for about 20 mins and the wait to find out if my order is ready for pick up or cancelled is so bad for my anxiety.


I know how you feel the wait is bad for my anxiety as well. I wish you good luck.


----------



## JellyBeans

suddenly living in the UK with approximately no information about when we can get these isn't looking so awful... it sucks to see so many disappointed people on here, the whole thing seems like a whirlwind


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kakegurui reference aside this song is how some are feeling with Target. Tell me I'm wrong


----------



## KayDee

Well, I lost my copy. I even went in store just to be sure and there were people lined up. Staff at the register just sold all the stock  they had to people who walked in and nothing left for the online orders. Staff said they weren’t informed it was online only.

People managing Target are a bunch of idiots. How do you decide to make it online only because you’re interested in keeping them and customers “safe” and not inform them?


----------



## zumhaus

...fantastic, my order went all the way through for pickup.
This should be a sigh of relief but in all honesty, having to go through my parents on this is almost just as stressful as managing to secure the order in the first place.
I checked Brickseek on their zipcode during my boring hour of spamming the 'place order' button and changed it to their area purely on that whim, but I'm not too excited about this scenario. 
Yes I'm lucky for getting an order through but that was a silly move on my end.


----------



## Rika092

cocoacat said:


> Online only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen on reddit.


oh i'm so gonna just rent a car and go to all the targets within 20 miles of my area to see if there are left over copies that I could salvage.


----------



## SirOctopie

I have acquired the holy grail. At last I can close the Target tab on my computer after a whole month of watching the website! (I stopped checking last friday when they announced the date/time drop and confirmed there would be no preorders, but it still remained opened as a reminder.) 

*I CAN FINALLY SLEEP.*


----------



## solace

This whole thing was a farce. Luckily, my husband woke up with me at 5:55 am. I was using their app and he was using a desktop. He was able to navigate faster and was able to get one packet. He told me he learned his lesson when he was able to snag a PS5.

Went to a Target on the way to see if we could purchase them at the store, and that proved to be unsuccessful. We proceeded to the Target that had our confirmed pickup. Asked the lady how many packets they received and she would not specify. I asked how long Target would hold them and she said three days.

I guess the best solution at this time is to wait and see if people flake on a pickup.

Sorry to those who didn’t get it. If it wasn’t for my husband, I wouldn’t have them. I really wanted to mail some peeps on here the amiibo cards. I’m really sad about that.
Moving forward desktop works best!

Edit: grammatical errors (3 hours of sleep lol)


----------



## Kate86

Well I’m back from the store, didn’t see any cards on the shelves or pegs. 

I don’t know why Nintendo doesn’t want my money.


----------



## Blueskyy

Rika092 said:


> oh i'm so gonna just rent a car and go to all the targets within 20 miles of my area to see if there are left over copies that I could salvage.



This late into the morning, there won’t be any. Definitely a lack of communication.


----------



## Kate86

KayDee said:


> Well, I lost my copy. I even went in store just to be sure and there were people lined up. Staff at the register just sold all the stock  they had to people who walked in and nothing left for the online orders. Staff said they weren’t informed it was online only.
> 
> People managing Target are a bunch of idiots. How do you decide to make it online only because you’re interested in keeping them and customers “safe” and not inform them?



That is terrible.


----------



## sally.

any canadians order off amazon ca and have a late delivery date? i went to check my order status to see if it's shipping today but it says "Arriving 6 Apr - 14 May"  i'm not in a rush to get them but just worried it might be cancelled later on..


----------



## SpiritofAce

Some people in this thread are acting ridiculously. Don’t call the managers of a store useless or ridiculous just because you couldn’t get your hands on a pack of cards. At the end of the day at least you have a chance, whilst in the UK we are still waiting (most of us patiently) for news before the end of this month. But some of the outrage and nonsense in this thread is way over the top. At the end of the day, it’s a pack of cards.


----------



## tajikey

KayDee said:


> Well, I lost my copy. I even went in store just to be sure and there were people lined up. Staff at the register just sold all the stock  they had to people who walked in and nothing left for the online orders. Staff said they weren’t informed it was online only.
> 
> People managing Target are a bunch of idiots. How do you decide to make it online only because you’re interested in keeping them and customers “safe” and not inform them?


Should have shown the manager the ad I'm sure they have stocked in their store. Not that it would have changed anything, but that's what my passive aggressive self would have done.


----------



## nananc

KayDee said:


> Well, I lost my copy. I even went in store just to be sure and there were people lined up. Staff at the register just sold all the stock  they had to people who walked in and nothing left for the online orders. Staff said they weren’t informed it was online only.
> 
> People managing Target are a bunch of idiots. How do you decide to make it online only because you’re interested in keeping them and customers “safe” and not inform them?



Wait, you lost the copy you bought online?


----------



## tajikey

SpiritofAce said:


> Some people in this thread are acting ridiculously. Don’t call the managers of a store useless or ridiculous just because you couldn’t get your hands on a pack of cards. At the end of the day at least you have a chance, whilst in the UK we are still waiting (most of us patiently) for news before the end of this month. But some of the outrage and nonsense in this thread is way over the top. At the end of the day, it’s a pack of cards.


I think the level of frustration is justified, and I'm normally an optimistic person. Target screwed the pooch on this one. Lack of communication, lack of adequate resources, lack of accountability. The ad has been available to view for well over a week. If the store manager isn't aware as to how a certain item is to be sold, then they should accept some culpability.


----------



## SpiritofAce

tajikey said:


> I think the level of frustration is justified, and I'm normally an optimistic person. Target screwed the pooch on this one. Lack of communication, lack of adequate resources, lack of accountability. The ad has been available to view for well over a week. If the store manager isn't aware as to how a certain item is to be sold, then they should accept some culpability.



I think that perhaps the frustration should not be taken out on shop workers who let’s not forget are working ridiculously hard in the middle of a pandemic on the front-line, and more at Nintendo for choosing to make this process so ridiculous in forcing people to have to go in person to an exclusive retailer with such a limited number of packs.


----------



## mitfy

SpiritofAce said:


> I think that perhaps the frustration should not be taken out on shop workers who let’s not forget are working ridiculously hard in the middle of a pandemic on the front-line, and more at Nintendo for choosing to make this process so ridiculous in forcing people to have to go in person to an exclusive retailer with such a limited number of packs.


i agree with this. the employees and workers aren't to blame, they probably had no communication on the matter and simply shelved the items like they do with others. real blame goes to nintendo and target executive that made the item so limited in the first place, then didn't effectively communicate to its workers :/


----------



## Blueskyy

SpiritofAce said:


> I think that perhaps the frustration should not be taken out on shop workers who let’s not forget are working ridiculously hard in the middle of a pandemic on the front-line, and more at Nintendo for choosing to make this process so ridiculous in forcing people to have to go in person to an exclusive retailer with such a limited number of packs.


I agree. I’m already reading accounts on another site of store workers saying this being online only was not communicated to them. Some even said they had no idea this release was happening. It really isn’t the employees’ fault. It is those higher on the totem pole that messed this up.


----------



## tajikey

SpiritofAce said:


> I think that perhaps the frustration should not be taken out on shop workers who let’s not forget are working ridiculously hard in the middle of a pandemic on the front-line, and more at Nintendo for choosing to make this process so ridiculous in forcing people to have to go in person to an exclusive retailer with such a limited number of packs.


I agree some of the frustration may be misdirected, as "normal" employees are simply doing what they were told. But it wasn't Nintendo that caused Target's site to act like it's Y2K. It wasn't Nintendo that created the in-store/curbside pickup only. It wasn't Nintendo that communicated their intentions to the US audience via colorful ad, then reneged on it.

Nintendo is NOT to blame here, Target is. There were plenty of us that played by the rules Target put forth, and it was Target that decided to bend/break/disobey those rules.

And yes, I was able to secure my packs, but that doesn't mean I can't stand up for the folks that didn't.


----------



## KayDee

nananc said:


> Wait, you lost the copy you bought online?


Yeah because they didn’t actually reserve it for online orders so anyone who walked in was able to buy it.


SpiritofAce said:


> Some people in this thread are acting ridiculously. Don’t call the managers of a store useless or ridiculous just because you couldn’t get your hands on a pack of cards. At the end of the day at least you have a chance, whilst in the UK we are still waiting (most of us patiently) for news before the end of this month. But some of the outrage and nonsense in this thread is way over the top. At the end of the day, it’s a pack of cards.


When I meant managers, I was referring to the higher ups who decided it was supposed to be online only in the interest of keeping their staff safe in stores. I agree that it’s not the fault of those in the store as they were clearly not informed.


----------



## bam94-

Apparently there’s a restock on Amazon Canada! Sorry, not sure if it’s been posted yet!

@xara if you haven’t seen!


----------



## xara

bam94- said:


> Apparently there’s a restock on Amazon Canada! Sorry, not sure if it’s been posted yet!
> 
> @xara if you haven’t seen!



aha you beat me to it! managed to buy a pack earlier but thank you for pinging me!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Just ordered mine off Amazon! Says it’s coming April.


----------



## MikkiC306

Wait. So your order showed ready for pickup and you still lost it?



KayDee said:


> Yeah because they didn’t actually reserve it for online orders so anyone who walked in was able to buy it.
> 
> When I meant managers, I was referring to the higher ups who decided it was supposed to be online only in the interest of keeping their staff safe in stores. I agree that it’s not the fault of those in the store as they were clearly not informed.




I have two currently saying ready for pickup. I have until Monday to get them. I'm going straight after work but now I'm worried. I only needed one (spammed place order for legit 45 minutes for 1 pack then figured I'd try for another for anyone on here and got that pack within a few minutes spamming)

I'm a nervous wreck over this!


----------



## meggiewes

I managed to secure two packs for my friends who weren't able to. I'm glad I'm able to help them get their hands on the cards. ♡


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Apparently there’s a restock on Amazon Canada! Sorry, not sure if it’s been posted yet!
> 
> @xara if you haven’t seen!


Gone before I could even add it to the OP! Damn work calls.


----------



## bam94-

Vrisnem said:


> Gone before I could even add it to the OP! Damn work calls.


Just saw that they’re all gone too.  They went crazy quickly!


----------



## KayDee

MikkiC306 said:


> Wait. So your order showed ready for pickup and you still lost it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two currently saying ready for pickup. I have until Monday to get them. I'm going straight after work but now I'm worried. I only needed one (spammed place order for legit 45 minutes for 1 pack then figured I'd try for another for anyone on here and got that pack within a few minutes spamming)
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck over this!


It didn’t show ready for pickup. I went to the store because it was already 8 and it still showed processing so I thought something was wrong and I was right.

I think if you got that confirmation you should be good since the store probably set aside stock for online orders


----------



## Lady Timpani

I had a hunch this morning that things weren't going to work out (I was there for the GameStop in-store preorder debacle of 2015), so I went to my local Target around 8:45 because they were listed as being on a certain aisle. I looked and looked, asked the electronics employee, he said they'd be up at 9:00. Cool. I tried to order while still in store, it kept erroring out despite being listed as in stock. Decided I'd just go home and passed the CS desk on my way out. There were about 8 people lined up, heard them say "Animal Crossing," so I decided to wait too. The workers said there must be something wrong with the Target website and I guess the manager told them to just go ahead and sell to us, so I was able to get a pack. 

I'm really sorry to everyone who wasn't able to get one.  I hope since they're cards there'll be a restock soon, idk why they would release them in limited quantity knowing how popular AC has become and how disastrous prior Amiibo drops have been.


----------



## Nefarious

KayDee said:


> Well, I lost my copy. I even went in store just to be sure and there were people lined up. Staff at the register just sold all the stock  they had to people who walked in and nothing left for the online orders. Staff said they weren’t informed it was online only.
> 
> People managing Target are a bunch of idiots. How do you decide to make it online only because you’re interested in keeping them and customers “safe” and not inform them?



I'm so sorry you lost your pack. That has to be worse than having your order cancelled because they oversold online stock. I hope you'll be able to get a pack from someone here, seems like there's many that picked up an extra. Wish I would have done the same, just for a circumstance like this. They really screwed this up in your area.


----------



## amylase

Well I guess eBay will be my only choice.   Stupid Nintendo and their stupid ideas.


----------



## Etown20

This is trending on Twitter. It's a bit of a misnomer, as it seems the website wasn't working at launch rather than a one-minute sell out, but nevertheless, Nintendo/Target are surely aware of the demand after this morning if they weren't before.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 364161
> 
> This is trending on Twitter. It's a bit of a misnomer, as it seems the website wasn't working at launch rather than a one-minute sell out, but nevertheless, Nintendo/Target are surely aware of the demand after this morning if they weren't before.


Target is also trending. Hopefully we get a restock.


----------



## cocoacat

There definitely should have been more stock... they're cardboard cards with cheap electronic stickers (the kind they put on deodorant bottles for anti theft.) This is basically a paid DLC/expansion, and with tens of millions of copies sold, they should have anticipated the demand. As cheap as they are to make, there should be a surplus. That's on Nintendo.

Target handled this really poorly... but the cards should have been available at Walmart and Best Buy, too and they shouldn't have sold out in less than hour. It's not a PS5... and at least with the PS5, you know they'll make more. Too little stock is the main problem.

I was on the site ready to order within minutes of it being available, for a store that gets little traffic in a retirement town, and for an hour I unsuccessfully tried to place an order until finally it said out of stock. A lot of die hard fans weren't able to secure a pack, leaving little hope for more casuals.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 364161
> 
> This is trending on Twitter. It's a bit of a misnomer, as it seems the website wasn't working at launch rather than a one-minute sell out, but nevertheless, Nintendo/Target are surely aware of the demand after this morning if they weren't before.


If Target doesn't see this and extend their day or do another stock I'm going to be furious. People had these in their basket and still couldn't get them. People are buying up the stock and selling for 100x the price. I hope Target fixes this asap


----------



## KayDee

NefariousKing said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your pack. That has to be worse than having your order cancelled because they oversold online stock. I hope you'll be able to get a pack from someone here, seems like there's many that picked up an extra. Wish I would have done the same, just for a circumstance like this. They really screwed this up in your area.


I know it sucks but it just wasn’t my luck today. If Target hadn’t made it online I’m sure I would have gotten one since the line wasn’t really that many and I would have gone to the store earlier. I actually only missed out by one person ahead of me.lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Target is also trending. Hopefully we get a restock.



the restock, I believe will be up to nintendo, Nintendo determines the amount available, target does not control the printing of the cards. so it could happen but it will be a big question mark for a while i think

from people’s info from stores in other countries stores have tried to request more stock from Nintendo and were told no.

keep hope alive, yes, but nintendo is not the best at communicating, especially in the us (which may not be nintendo us’ fault apparently the also don’t get much notice from Nintendo hq about anything) or at restocking.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



KayDee said:


> I know it sucks but it just wasn’t my luck today. If Target hadn’t made it online I’m sure I would have gotten one since the line wasn’t really that many and I would have gone to the store earlier. I actually only missed out by one person ahead of me.lol



ugh, I hit like but that is the wrong feeling! I am so sorry for you that is a huge bummer!

target’s website and communication seem to really have failed today


----------



## SpiritofAce

tajikey said:


> I agree some of the frustration may be misdirected, as "normal" employees are simply doing what they were told. But it wasn't Nintendo that caused Target's site to act like it's Y2K. It wasn't Nintendo that created the in-store/curbside pickup only. It wasn't Nintendo that communicated their intentions to the US audience via colorful ad, then reneged on it.
> 
> Nintendo is NOT to blame here, Target is. There were plenty of us that played by the rules Target put forth, and it was Target that decided to bend/break/disobey those rules.
> 
> And yes, I was able to secure my packs, but that doesn't mean I can't stand up for the folks that didn't.



If Nintendo had actually made sure that there was plenty to go around and not restricted access in the US to a single store, you would not have had this chaos. Target have struggled because they’ve had limited supply, mixed messaging from Nintendo, and ultimately they really don’t deserve to be told they’re being useless and bending the rules because they’ve made some mistakes and had to cancel some orders because of the limited stock they’ve had. In the meantime those store workers that you are saying are to blame are getting on with their job as best they can and assisting people as much as they can, without much thanks.


----------



## KayDee

WaileaNoRei said:


> the restock, I believe will be up to nintendo, Nintendo determines the amount available, target does not control the printing of the cards. so it could happen but it will be a big question mark for a while i think
> 
> from people’s info from stores in other countries stores have tried to request more stock from Nintendo and were told no.
> 
> keep hope alive, yes, but nintendo is not the best at communicating, especially in the us (which may not be nintendo us’ fault apparently the also don’t get much notice from Nintendo hq about anything) or at restocking.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, I hit like but that is the wrong feeling! I am so sorry for you that is a huge bummer!
> 
> target’s website and communication seem to really have failed today


Hopefully, you’re right and there’s a restock since Amazon Canada seems to keep having it available for pre-order.

Maybe the bad press from this will convince Nintendo to print some more and have it for sale at more retailers with how Target screwed it up.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Still no word for the UK


----------



## Moritz

SpiritofAce said:


> If Nintendo had actually made sure that there was plenty to go around and not restricted access in the US to a single store, you would not have had this chaos. Target have struggled because they’ve had limited supply, mixed messaging from Nintendo, and ultimately they really don’t deserve to be told they’re being useless and bending the rules because they’ve made some mistakes and had to cancel some orders because of the limited stock they’ve had. In the meantime those store workers that you are saying are to blame are getting on with their job as best they can and assisting people as much as they can, without much thanks.


I highly doubt nintendo gave them mixed messaging. I would place money on nintendo having no involvement with this beyond making the exclusivity deal and low stock, but target would know exactly how much stock they were getting, that's just how businesses work.

This was a target failure, not nintendos.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Moritz said:


> I highly doubt nintendo gave them mixed messaging. I would place money on nintendo having no involvement with this beyond making the exclusivity deal and low stock, but target would know exactly how much stock they were getting, that's just how businesses work.
> 
> This was a target failure, not nintendos.



It’s Nintendo’s product! They choose how much to produce and where to sell it too, and ultimately the fact that they sold out in no time at all (less than a minute, Twitter is reporting) tells you that Nintendo clearly did not produce enough product for whatever reason, and that’s why Target have had to cancel orders. Again, if Nintendo had actually produced enough without the need for such a limited sale in the US, you would not have people complaining on here about the product selling out within ten minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



Farfle_Productions said:


> Still no word for the UK



It’ll be early next week, I imagine.


----------



## tajikey

Going rate on eBay for an unopened pack appears to be from $45 to $70. That's just nuts!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



SpiritofAce said:


> It’s Nintendo’s product! They choose how much to produce and where to sell it too, and ultimately the fact that they sold out in no time at all (less than a minute, Twitter is reporting) tells you that Nintendo clearly did not produce enough product for whatever reason, and that’s why Target have had to cancel orders. Again, if Nintendo had actually produced enough without the need for such a limited sale in the US, you would not have people complaining on here about the product selling out within ten minutes!
> 
> It’ll be early next week, I imagine.


It took longer than a minute, seeing as my first order went through at 6:29a, and second at 6:36a. Granted, it could have only taken a minute had Target's website been able to handle the traffic, but Twitter is spewing fake news. And Target had to cancel orders because their local stores were selling them to customers in-store instead of playing by corporate-dictated rules.

Your point about Nintendo needing to have produced more is valid.


----------



## Chris

Farfle_Productions said:


> Still no word for the UK


That was to be expected given there was a previous report that they're supposedly not being released in the UK until April. It's the end of the work day now so safe to say we won't hear anything before next week.


----------



## Etown20

There was a post earlier in this thread a couple weeks ago about how the standard Animal Crossing amiibo cards were not a big success with New Leaf and Nintendo ended up with a bunch of extra stock. (apologies I can't find the post at the moment and can't remember who to credit).

Going by sales figures, the player base for New Horizons is much bigger than New Leaf and the series is more popular than ever for a myriad of reasons.

A charitable reading of this situation would be that Nintendo strongly underestimated demand based on past disappointment of AC amiibo sales. If this is the case, hopefully they now realize they misjudged demand and will restock them.

The other reading of the situation would be that Nintendo intentionally produced a lower number to drive immediate sales. I'm sure there are probably other examples, but in recent memory, I'm reminded of the limited time window of Super Mario 3D All-Stars, which is going out of production on March 31 after only 6 months.

I feel like I don't know enough personally to know the answer, these are just some things I have observed.


----------



## moonlights

They've taken the listing for the Sanrio amiibo cards off the Nintendo UK store. I can still see it in my wish list but when I click it it redirects me to the homepage. Hopefully a restock pretty soon!


----------



## Blueskyy

I wouldn’t count on a restock


Etown20 said:


> There was a post earlier in this thread a couple weeks ago about how the standard Animal Crossing amiibo cards were not a big success with New Leaf and Nintendo ended up with a bunch of extra stock. (apologies I can't find the post at the moment and can't remember who to credit).
> 
> Going by sales figures, the player base for New Horizons is much bigger than New Leaf and the series is more popular than ever for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> A charitable reading of this situation would be that Nintendo strongly underestimated demand based on past disappointment of AC amiibo sales. If this is the case, hopefully they now realize they misjudged demand and will restock them.
> 
> The other reading of the situation would be that Nintendo intentionally produced a lower number to drive immediate sales. I'm sure there are probably other examples, but in recent memory, I'm reminded of the limited time window of Super Mario 3D All-Stars, which is going out of production on March 31 after only 6 months.
> 
> I feel like I don't know enough personally to know the answer, these are just some things I have observed.


Yes, but that would be the logical approach. Based on past experiences, I never put it past Nintendo to choose the opposite approach.


----------



## Chris

moonlights said:


> They've taken the listing for the Sanrio amiibo cards off the Nintendo UK store. I can still see it in my wish list but when I click it it redirects me to the homepage. Hopefully a restock pretty soon!


Ooh, that is surprising. I wouldn't be mad if my prediction above about not hearing anything until next week was wrong.


----------



## Moritz

SpiritofAce said:


> It’s Nintendo’s product! They choose how much to produce and where to sell it too, and ultimately the fact that they sold out in no time at all (less than a minute, Twitter is reporting) tells you that Nintendo clearly did not produce enough product for whatever reason, and that’s why Target have had to cancel orders. Again, if Nintendo had actually produced enough without the need for such a limited sale in the US, you would not have people complaining on here about the product selling out within ten minutes!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> It’ll be early next week, I imagine.


Target had to cancel orders because target offered more product than they had. Thats completely on target.

I agree that if nintendo sold more cards to target more people could have bought it but beyond that, not nintendos fault.

Also, they did not sell out in 1 minute at all. The website crashed, that's all that happened. Read this thread, there were people who placed their order around an hour after they came out.

Orders were also being cancelled because targets were selling stock in store when it was meant to be all done online, as per targets own advertisements. This is why they ran out of stock for online orders. Because of targets own failures. None of that part is on nintendo.


----------



## DaisyFan

Well, I managed to get the Sanrio amiibo cards at the store a minute after the doors were open. So, lucky me!


----------



## Bohemia

Meanwhile here in the UK we are still in a national lockdown and no shops are open to buy them.  

To all those in other parts of the world that got their hands on them, enjoy all the new characters!


----------



## moonlights

Just ordered two packs off the Nintendo UK Store through accessing the product through my wishlist!


----------



## jiny

i just got my cards <3 im so excited to finally have etoile on my island


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Count me in as part of the group constantly spamming place order from 9-10 this morning. Unfortunately I watched the stock continuously go down while still getting errors saying they weren't available until it was out of stock entirely OTL I'm still gutted I wasn't able to get a pack (if anybody _miraculously_ has an Etoile card they don't need..... wink wink nudge nudge... LOL) but seeing orders get canceled, that would have destroyed me even more 

I'm so happy for those who managed to get their hands on em... enjoy those lovelies


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Vrisnem said:


> That was to be expected given there was a previous report that they're supposedly not being released in the UK until April. It's the end of the work day now so safe to say we won't hear anything before next week.


Ah I missed that, last I heard was end of March. Thanks!


----------



## bam94-

moonlights said:


> Just ordered two packs off the Nintendo UK Store through accessing the product through my wishlist!


Oh my gosh! Could you please post a link? As I didn't have them in my wishlist before the listing went down!

Edit: suppose the actual listing doesn't exist if they've been pulled from the website...


----------



## Chris

moonlights said:


> Just ordered two packs off the Nintendo UK Store through accessing the product through my wishlist!


They're showing as out of stock even via wishlist for me.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know how true it is, but Twitter is trending Sanrio because Target sold out of them almost right away.


----------



## Foreverfox

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know how true it is, but Twitter is trending Sanrio because Target sold out of them almost right away.


I'm sure it is pretty true. I wouldn't be surprised, at least.


----------



## kemdi

Etown20 said:


> There was a post earlier in this thread a couple weeks ago about how the standard Animal Crossing amiibo cards were not a big success with New Leaf and Nintendo ended up with a bunch of extra stock. (apologies I can't find the post at the moment and can't remember who to credit).
> 
> Going by sales figures, the player base for New Horizons is much bigger than New Leaf and the series is more popular than ever for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> A charitable reading of this situation would be that Nintendo strongly underestimated demand based on past disappointment of AC amiibo sales. If this is the case, hopefully they now realize they misjudged demand and will restock them.
> 
> The other reading of the situation would be that Nintendo intentionally produced a lower number to drive immediate sales. I'm sure there are probably other examples, but in recent memory, I'm reminded of the limited time window of Super Mario 3D All-Stars, which is going out of production on March 31 after only 6 months.
> 
> I feel like I don't know enough personally to know the answer, these are just some things I have observed.


That was my post, I think.  And yeah, the initial release of the AC amiibo line sold so poorly that it was almost single handedly to blame for crashing the amiibo market at the time. So yeah it figures they'd understock these. Even when the Sanrios were first released back in 2017 for EU and JP regions they sold at a steady rate, compared to what we're seeing now. They were in stock for some days to a couple weeks before selling out eventually back in 2017. As much as I hate to say it, knowing Nintendo,  I wouldn't count on a restock of these. I could be wrong, and I sincerely hope that I am, so everyone can get a pack. But nintendo seems hyper allergic to repeating past mistakes like over printing cards, even when theres clearly a market to do so.


----------



## bam94-

A number of reports on Twitter now about people able to get them from the Nintendo UK Store if they have it in their wish list... but not everyone else.


----------



## TheDuke55

I knew Nintendo was going to choke up on this. I would love to have been wrong, but they really need to do better and or give people a digital option to buy.


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> A number of reports on Twitter now about people able to get them from the Nintendo UK Store if they have it in their wish list... but not everyone else.


Even having it in my wishlist it doesn't show up as available to buy.


----------



## tajikey

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know how true it is, but Twitter is trending Sanrio because Target sold out of them almost right away.


I had two orders go through 30 minutes after they went live, so not right away, no.


----------



## Etown20

kemdi said:


> That was my post, I think.  And yeah, the initial release of the AC amiibo line sold so poorly that it was almost single handedly to blame for crashing the amiibo market at the time. So yeah it figures they'd understock these. Even when the Sanrios were first released back in 2017 for EU and JP regions they sold at a steady rate, compared to what we're seeing now. They were in stock for some days to a couple weeks before selling out eventually back in 2017. As much as I hate to say it, knowing Nintendo,  I wouldn't count on a restock of these. I could be wrong, and I sincerely hope that I am, so everyone can get a pack. But nintendo seems hyper allergic to repeating past mistakes like over printing cards, even when theres clearly a market to do so.



I'm glad you saw this! Having only come on board since New Horizons, I thought it was strange Nintendo wasn't still producing the cards, so your post was really helpful in providing context for the situation.

I agree that it's probably better not to count on a restock at this point, but here's to hoping. It does seem like we are sort of in uncharted territory with the popularity of the series. It makes me wonder if Nintendo will reshape their thinking around the series at some point and make AC a bigger priority (akin to Mario/Pokemon), or if they will continue to see it as being just the tier below.


----------



## bam94-

Vrisnem said:


> Even having it in my wishlist it doesn't show up as available to buy.


Yeah, I've just checked again and I actually do have it in my wishlist (it didn't show up before), but it just says out of stock. I can click into the listing now though, but no option to buy.


----------



## Eureka

I feel very lucky, my pack finally processed and I recently picked it up. 

Hopefully Target will restock them soon for those of you who missed out!


----------



## Flare

Imagine if Sherb, Dom, Cyd, Raymond, Megan, Audie, Judy, and Reneigh were amiibo-locked villagers in the first place. 

I haven’t gone to check the Target 20 minutes away from me but I have to assume they sold out of the Sanrio amiibo cards too...


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Yeah, I've just checked again and I actually do have it in my wishlist (it didn't show up before), but it just says out of stock. I can click into the listing now though, but no option to buy.


Apparently Nintendo chat claims they never went up for sale yet people say they bought them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So people are having sucess later in the day??


----------



## bam94-

Vrisnem said:


> Apparently Nintendo chat claims they never went up for sale yet people say they bought them.


That's interesting. People have posted screenshots on Twitter and said their banks have taken payment, with the dispatch date set to 29th March. So people are wondering whether they'll drop properly later this evening, or whether they'll drop on Monday.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm confused..I looked up the amiibos in different ways and now they don't even show up in the search.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Cosmic-chan said:


> So people are having sucess later in the day??


I can honestly say that when I picked up mine I decided to check and see if there were any on the shelves and the entire Nintendo display was picked clean of everything. So probably not worth getting your hopes up at this point


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AC.Newbie said:


> I can honestly say that when I picked up mine I decided to check and see if there were any on the shelves and the entire Nintendo display was picked clean of everything. So probably not worth getting your hopes up at this point


And considering I'm in okie dokie Oklahoma I highly doubt my store even got much stock in the first place. This update is by far the worst. I much rather endure bunny day. At least I don't need amiibos to enjoy it.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

@tajikey I hate to be a bother but, were you able to get any cards


----------



## bam94-

Another online agent from the UK store said that if you managed to place your order during the short time they were live, it should still be fulfilled! So at least someone is acknowledging that they did go live!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Reading this hurts. I get everyone can do what they want with their cards but the fact people are crying and couldn't even get them and they just tossed theirs just bugs me


----------



## Tindre

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 364172
> Reading this hurts. I get everyone can do what they want with their cards but the fact people are crying and couldn't even get them and they just tossed theirs just bugs me



Thats obviously a troll. Dont mind them. They know what theyre saying hurts people, thats what they want.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tindre said:


> Thats obviously a troll. Dont mind them. They know what theyre saying hurts people, thats what they want.


Oh okay. I'll try to ignore it. I really hope you're right because otherwise I'd just 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

So many disappointed Twitter post. Wow this really hasn't been a good day for many people. Especially those who work up early. This disappointed me more than when I woke up to no Christmas. At least then I _knew _I wasn't getting anything. Wow. I hope this gets extended by a day or we get a restock or something..


----------



## Skyfall

That was unreal. It shouldn’t take smashing the buy button over and over again to buy something. I wasn’t able to put in an order at 6:00 am but could at 6:30. What?  

I hope it’s there when I go to pick up.


----------



## Tindre

Cosmic-chan said:


> Oh okay. I'll try to ignore it. I really hope you're right because otherwise I'd just
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> So many disappointed Twitter post. Wow this really hasn't been a good day for many people. Especially those who work up early. This disappointed me more than when I woke up to no Christmas. At least then I _knew _I wasn't getting anything. Wow. I hope this gets extended by a day or we get a restock or something..



I hope Tajikey gets your pack so that you can be happy ♡


----------



## justina

I had them in my cart at 9am and it seems like they were already sold out in every store near me in less than 30 secs  I wish Nintendo would just mass produce them to flood the market because I’m tired of bots and scalpers getting these new release items.

I guess I will try to trade for the items I want on here, RIP my TBT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tindre said:


> I hope Tajikey gets your pack so that you can be happy ♡


I hope so too ! I'm sure he will and if not. I guess I wasn't never to meant have Etoile


----------



## moonlights

bam94- said:


> Oh my gosh! Could you please post a link? As I didn't have them in my wishlist before the listing went down!
> 
> Edit: suppose the actual listing doesn't exist if they've been pulled from the website...



Hi, sorry for replying late. It was really weird, I refreshed my wishlist and it gave me the option to add to my basket so I did and I managed to order it, and then a few minutes after it showed out of stock again. I have a feeling putting it up was unintentional and my order will be cancelled, but I'll keep u updated.


----------



## Matt0106

For any Canadians who purchased the cards from Amazon, what’s the date estimate for arrival? Mine can come anywhere between April and May and I just want to make sure that’s normal.


----------



## Roxxy

I would appreciate a ping if anyone sees uk stock please. I would love to buy for friends if possible


----------



## Rika092

I'm only hoping that there'd be restocks down the road; Since NH, Nintendo has been listening to customer feedbacks and take corresponding actions to course correct, so hopefully they recognized that there's much larger demand for these amiibo cards and would consider bringing them back (like how they did with the animal crossing edition Switch)


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> I would appreciate a ping if anyone sees uk stock please. I would love to buy for friends if possible


Will add you to my list!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Welp, everything was terrible for that Target thing, wasn't it? I feel like I probably could've gotten cards if I had drove to my Target after seeing the failure of the web site. But I was SO TIRED from getting very little sleep lately and having to get up early for this. I tried for about 30 minutes on Target.com, got extremely annoyed that the site never worked for me (I tried spamming the place the order button but it never worked for me), that I gave up after that and went back to sleep for a few hours. Now I have no idea if my Target even has stock anymore, and I feel angry enough that I'm not going to bother. 

I honestly feel like the only true winners from all of this are going to be the scalpers and the sellers of the fake cards. Good job, Nintendo and Target.


----------



## oak

No restock at Best Buy for Canada, I checked local stores stock & online and I don't see anything. Hopefully within a week or 2 more stock will be added?


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> Oh okay. I'll try to ignore it. I really hope you're right because otherwise I'd just
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> So many disappointed Twitter post. Wow this really hasn't been a good day for many people. Especially those who work up early. This disappointed me more than when I woke up to no Christmas. At least then I _knew _I wasn't getting anything. Wow. I hope this gets extended by a day or we get a restock or something..


I got you!


Tindre said:


> I hope Tajikey gets your pack so that you can be happy ♡


I did!


Cosmic-chan said:


> I hope so too ! I'm sure he will and if not. I guess I wasn't never to meant have Etoile


Your having Etoile was 100% meant to be. How could it not? Now, you're going to have to trust an internet stranger with your home address


----------



## tiffanistarr

I got my pack from Target! They literally had a guy standing behind a counter handing them out and there was a line when I got there, but i got mine! It seems like they were doing their best to avoid selling to scalpers which is always good!


----------



## Roxxy

tajikey said:


> I got you!
> 
> I did!
> 
> Your having Etoile was 100% meant to be. How could it not? Now, you're going to have to trust an internet stranger with your home address


I love this forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I got you!
> 
> I did!
> 
> Your having Etoile was 100% meant to be. How could it not? Now, you're going to have to trust an internet stranger with your home address


I rather trust a fellow tbt member than a scapler tbh ! You aren't going make me triple the price and scam me. ! I feel it. Thank you do much


----------



## azurill

I feel very lucky I got a pack ordered and extremely grateful my mom went and got my pack. It took about 40 minutes and had to put the cards back in my cart a few times but eventually it worked. I feel bad for anyone that couldn’t get a pack and hope they try to restock. I’m pretty sure the only reason I got one was my target did online only. I called them when trying to order and they gave me a phone number to call.


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> I rather trust a fellow tbt member than a scapler tbh ! You aren't going make me triple the price and scam me. ! I feel it. Thank you do much


100% _off_ the price is MUCH better than 300% *of* the price, that's for sure!


----------



## xara

i’m so thankful that i was able to buy a pack but i hate that so many of you are disappointed and frustrated. your feelings are completely valid and i really wish that this launch had gone more smoothly - regardless of whether it’s nintendo’s fault or the stores, it’s not fair that you guys have had such a hard time today. i hope that everyone will be able to get a pack eventually but if not, if anyone is still looking for sanrio items by the time that my cards arrive, i’ll gladly order some items free of charge.


----------



## tajikey

Not sure how this response ended up in this thread. I'll make up for it by saying hi...HI!


----------



## kirbbys

My friend has had Sanrio cards for a few years, and as soon as the update went through, they were able to buy the furniture and items without any issue.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

oh good gosh people are mad at nintendo and target o-o 

which i completely understand (though i'm not sure if the anger should be more towards target or nintendo or both). i'm upset too cus i was really hoping to get the whole sanrio set. and seeing how many scalpers bought them just to sell them online for way more is so sad. that part isn't nintendo or target's fault really, but the low quantity they sold plays into it alot and the poor communication between the two. apparently there was supposed to be a limit of two packs per person at target and they were supposed to fulfill online orders first, but there was poor communication so people just waltzed in and bought them all before anyone else could. not sure how true that is as i'm just getting my info off of twitter, but yeesh this whole thing could've gone a lot better.

all in all please be kind to target and nintendo employees during all of this (not accussing anyone, i just know this happens). they're having to go through all of this and probably people yelling at them for being out of stock when they have no control over that. blame the companies and not their employees. and i hope that everyone wanting the cards can get them.


----------



## MikkiC306

Quick question. Can't seem to Google an answer. So I 'bought two packs of sanrio. I have not picked them up yet. Says its ready for pick up. I have 3 nintendo switches. One is mine, ones my daughters share and one my sons share. I intended to use one pack for us and give the other away to someone who missed out. I read somewhere that they are account locked. Is this true? Or switch locked? I'm stressing!


----------



## Chris

MikkiC306 said:


> Quick question. Can't seem to Google an answer. So I 'bought two packs of sanrio. I have not picked them up yet. Says its ready for pick up. I have 3 nintendo switches. One is mine, ones my daughters share and one my sons share. I intended to use one pack for us and give the other away to someone who missed out. I read somewhere that they are account locked. Is this true? Or switch locked? I'm stressing!


No, they aren't locked. You and your children will all be able to use the same cards.


----------



## DJStarstryker

MikkiC306 said:


> Quick question. Can't seem to Google an answer. So I 'bought two packs of sanrio. I have not picked them up yet. Says its ready for pick up. I have 3 nintendo switches. One is mine, ones my daughters share and one my sons share. I intended to use one pack for us and give the other away to someone who missed out. I read somewhere that they are account locked. Is this true? Or switch locked? I'm stressing!



amiibos are not account or Switch locked. You don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Aniko

I'm from Canada and I wasn't able to buy one, I'm so disappointed. I was following the updates but they sold those while I was away, anyway my computer is so slow.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



oak said:


> No restock at Best Buy for Canada, I checked local stores stock & online and I don't see anything. Hopefully within a week or 2 more stock will be added?



They restocked around 11am-12pm but it probably didn't last 5 min.


----------



## Tiffany

I am so mad at target/nintendo/scalpers right now. I originally planned to leave early and pick up the cards on my way to work today but than the site said you could only buy them online and then pick them up. Ok fine. I was on my phone in the site before 9am. At 9am I put the cards in my cart and went through the buying process. I clicked place order and the site started glitching. it said order cant be placed cause store doesnt have item or method of pick up is wrong. what? I tried again same thing, i tried another store same thing. i called the nearest store and the guy says they have some behind the counter. WHAT? why did the website say online only if they had them in store? i would've gone on my way to work but by then it was too late! Why did nintendo only sell them through target and why so little stock? they knew lots of people wanted these things. And now the scalpers are gonna make a killing(they are selling on ebay for anywhere from $60 to $300 dollars! It almost seems like nintendo cares more about the scalpers than the actual fans who want the cards. This is such crap!


----------



## Skyfall

My target had their act down. We asked and they said they can’t have them out. Online only.  Also had my name on a sticker on my pack when I went to pick up. Super organized.


----------



## Emmsey

Roxxy said:


> I would appreciate a ping if anyone sees uk stock please. I would love to buy for friends if possible



Same, worried that we have already missed out with some having been sold


----------



## tajikey

Tiffany said:


> I am so mad at target/nintendo/scalpers right now. I originally planned to leave early and pick up the cards on my way to work today but than the site said you could only buy them online and then pick them up. Ok fine. I was on my phone in the site before 9am. At 9am I put the cards in my cart and went through the buying process. I clicked place order and the site started glitching. it said order cant be placed cause store doesnt have item or method of pick up is wrong. what? I tried again same thing, i tried another store same thing. i called the nearest store and the guy says they have some behind the counter. WHAT? why did the website say online only if they had them in store? i would've gone on my way to work but by then it was too late! Why did nintendo only sell them through target and why so little stock? they knew lots of people wanted these things. And now the scalpers are gonna make a killing(they are selling on ebay for anywhere from $60 to $300 dollars! It almost seems like nintendo cares more about the scalpers than the actual fans who want the cards. This is such crap!


Yeah. What you're describing was our collective experience this morning. It was confusing, frustrating, and highly disconcerting. Being on the west coast, I wasn't competing with in-store sales (which shouldn't have been a thing anyhow), only Target's poorly prepared website. I was online right at 6a, they were orderable, but then I couldn't finalize, then they went away. After a couple minutes, they were available again, but it wouldn't finalize. I spent a good few minutes spamming the Buy Now button until it went through at 6:29a. I decided to try my luck a second time, and got a second order of 2 to go through at 6:36a. Now it's a matter of hosting a giveaway, which in and of itself seems like it's a win/lose situation.

I might just hold on to the other two as prizes for my students, who knows.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> Yeah. What you're describing was our collective experience this morning. It was confusing, frustrating, and highly disconcerting. Being on the west coast, I wasn't competing with in-store sales (which shouldn't have been a thing anyhow), only Target's poorly prepared website. I was online right at 6a, they were orderable, but then I couldn't finalize, then they went away. After a couple minutes, they were available again, but it wouldn't finalize. I spent a good few minutes spamming the Buy Now button until it went through at 6:29a. I decided to try my luck a second time, and got a second order of 2 to go through at 6:36a. Now it's a matter of hosting a giveaway, which in and of itself seems like it's a win/lose situation.
> 
> I might just hold on to the other two as prizes for my students, who knows.


It was stressful but the idea as prizes for your students sounds lovely and cute


----------



## Tiffany

tajikey said:


> Yeah. What you're describing was our collective experience this morning. It was confusing, frustrating, and highly disconcerting. Being on the west coast, I wasn't competing with in-store sales (which shouldn't have been a thing anyhow), only Target's poorly prepared website. I was online right at 6a, they were orderable, but then I couldn't finalize, then they went away. After a couple minutes, they were available again, but it wouldn't finalize. I spent a good few minutes spamming the Buy Now button until it went through at 6:29a. I decided to try my luck a second time, and got a second order of 2 to go through at 6:36a. Now it's a matter of hosting a giveaway, which in and of itself seems like it's a win/lose situation.
> 
> I might just hold on to the other two as prizes for my students, who knows.


You were lucky. after the first error messages i tried taking out of the cart and it wouldnt let me put it back in. then they disappeared from the site altogether. i would've gone to that target right than if i couldve but i was at work.


----------



## Lysal

Hey guys. Turns out I never got New Horizons, but I was going to get it next month when I get more money. To prepare, I bought Sanrio cards. However, when I looked at the back it said it was compatible with "New Leaf." I prefer my 3DS over my Switch, so if anyone can tell me how they are compatible with New Leaf and the difference between New Leaf and New Horizons with the Sanrio cards, that'd be appreciated. PM me. I'm never going to check here again.

EDIT: Actually, i'm waiting for a response on this board now as well. I really want Chai on ANY game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

just- wow


----------



## Blueskyy

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 364187
> just- wow


I think they’re hiding the review comments. I went to go read them but I can’t find any lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I can only imagine they're a blood bath. Twitter is having a cry fest


----------



## Etown20

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 364187
> just- wow



For Target, it's hard to imagine getting the exclusive rights to these in the U.S. has been worth the negative publicity that has come from the situation.


----------



## Tiffany

I don’t understand why Nintendo made them target exclusive and such a limited amount. Do they not realize all that does is help the scalpers? I mean you d think Nintendo would want to make the money themselves


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Basically Target sucks ass case closed


----------



## Chris

It has been confirmed that Nintendo UK will not be putting orders back up tonight (and they were never meant to go up the first time, but they're going to honour the orders made) so time to rest the F5 key my fellow Brits.


----------



## Lysal

Hey, I hate to be the burden here, but what's the difference between using a Sanrio amiibo card in New Leaf as opposed to New Horizons? Please answer in great detail PLEASE!


----------



## Chris

Lysal said:


> Hey, I hate to be the burden here, but what's the difference between using a Sanrio amiibo card in New Leaf as opposed to New Horizons? Please answer in great detail PLEASE!


Absolutely nothing! Sorry if that answer is disappointing.


----------



## Lysal

That's it? Cool!

Sorry, tried to quote above poster. But yeah, that's so cool. Thank you so much!


----------



## Furrton

I didn't vote because I was *just BARELY successful. I drove 170 miles round-trip* to a store that hadn't sold out down to "no pickup/in-store only" numbers within the first two minutes. I had a pack in my cart at one store, sold out. Then at 8:30 the other nearest store put theirs online, got one in cart, sold out immediately.

*Kept going through each store as my home store. I got to one that was an hour and a half away but I searched using it as my store and somehow actually got it and checked out. I was in shock!*

I am so POed. *It's the PRINCIPLE of it!* My city, college town 120k ppl in county, did not get ANY.
I used to buy my shirts at Target. I am not going there for anything ever again. EVER!!! I will forever be outraged at this.

On the other hand, it actually turned into a wonderful day trip for me and a friend who rode along. The trees are budding and it was an amazing time for a drive. If it hadn't have been or if the store was in a part of the country I hate, forget it.

I am really, really sorry that hardly anyone could get one. My friend said I sounded crazed on the phone when I called to tell them about not getting it after it felt so close --  BUT IT WAS IN MY CART!!!!!

Gonna go and read other people's experiences from earlier!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Furrton said:


> I didn't vote because I was *just BARELY successful. I drove 170 miles round-trip* to a store that hadn't sold out down to "no pickup/in-store only" numbers within the first two minutes. I had a pack in my cart at one store, sold out. Then at 8:30 the other nearest store put theirs online, got one in cart, sold out immediately.
> 
> *Kept going through each store as my home store. I got to one that was an hour and a half away but I searched using it as my store and somehow actually got it and checked out. I was in shock!*
> 
> I am so POed. *It's the PRINCIPLE of it!* My city, college town 120k ppl in county, did not get ANY.
> I used to buy my shirts at Target. I am not going there for anything ever again. EVER!!! I will forever be outraged at this.
> 
> On the other hand, it actually turned into a wonderful day trip for me and a friend who rode along. The trees are budding and it was an amazing time for a drive. If it hadn't have been or if the store was in a part of the country I hate, forget it.
> 
> I am really, really sorry that hardly anyone could get one. My friend said I sounded crazed on the phone when I called to tell them about not getting it after it felt so close --  BUT IT WAS IN MY CART!!!!!
> 
> Gonna go and read other people's experiences from earlier!


You put in way more dedication than I have seen. I-


----------



## mills141

My sweet husband just got me a pack of the Sanrio cards!!! He just went to our local Target and got them there. I live in Tulsa Ok so if you live in Tulsa go to the Target at Tulsa Hills. He bought them this afternoon and they still had plenty of packs left. I am so HAPPY!


----------



## Bilaz

Nintendo: releases amiibo cards that only work in a spin off game
cards: don’t sell well
Nintendo: 

Nintendo: releases amiibo cards after the series became an internet sensation
cards: sell out instantly
Nintendo: 

Both times this was so predictable


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mills141 said:


> My sweet husband just got me a pack of the Sanrio cards!!! He just went to our local Target and got them there. I live in Tulsa Ok so if you live in Tulsa go to the Target at Tulsa Hills. He bought them this afternoon and they still had plenty of packs left. I am so HAPPY!


Yooo a fellow oklahoman. I live in Edmond so sadly Tulsa is too far.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

I'm surprised to see there's more successful cases than not. So much complaining and yet the success rate is higher lol


----------



## tajikey

I'm curious ff the Target from where I ordered this morning has any out on the pegs. I shall make that my responsibility when I go to pick up my and @Cosmic-chan 's order.


----------



## mills141

Cosmic-chan said:


> Yooo a fellow oklahoman. I live in Edmond so sadly Tulsa is too far.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021
> 
> I'm surprised to see there's more successful cases than not. So much complaining and yet the success rate is higher lol


Just go to your local Target and ask if they have them. That's what my husband did. Good luck!!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Got my update that my preordered pack from Best Buy has been confirmed, been a month. 

Should have it in a day or two.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I'm curious ff the Target from where I ordered this morning has any out on the pegs. I shall make that my responsibility when I go to pick up my and @Cosmic-chan 's order.





mills141 said:


> Just go to your local Target and ask if they have them. That's what my husband did. Good luck!!


Amazing. I didn't think to ask about the cards.  I didn't want to look dumb


----------



## AgentCP

Oof. I somehow managed to secure my pack. There are about 4 Targets near me and I think one or two of them weren't following the drive up only procedure even though at the end, they denied people while saying that the stocks they have left are reserved for online orders that actually went through. 

Idk how I feel about this whole thing. I think whatever route they choose is fine but they should stick to it; inform the employees better. If they want to stick to pick up only, then make sure all their stores get the message loud and clear instead of having one store sticks to it and other stores do something completely different. Kind of unfair to those of us who follow or even worse, have online orders cancelled thanks to employees selling to walk ins.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Cosmic-chan said:


> Amazing. I didn't think to ask about the cards.  I didn't want to look dumb



I didn't even know they were supposed to be online only, I went in back to the games and there was a dude in a red shirt behind the counter hoarding them, I asked for a pack and he provided.. It may be worth checking in the store.


----------



## floatingzoo

My target didn't have them in stock and said that they don't think they will be getting them for a couple of weeks! Will they appear on the Target website so you could buy them as a pick-up order?


----------



## Maymeows16

I wasn't able to get them and everything was empty when I went to Target quq
I really wanted them because I wanted to give some for free since they were going out of stock but wasn't able to get them. Will they restock by any chance? =/


----------



## Tiffany

I went to the target and nintendo sites and did the chat option to try to get info on when the cards might be available again. the target guy went from out of stock permanently to will re stock soon back to out of stock permanently to currently out of stock and do not know when they might get more. the guy at nintendo said he no info and to ask my local target. good to see the communication going on between nintendo and target. smh


----------



## bunyip360

I’m about to pick mine up assuming they didn’t give it away to someone else. Will these work on the campground in new leaf even though they were never released for it here?


----------



## tiffanistarr

bunyip360 said:


> I’m about to pick mine up assuming they didn’t give it away to someone else. Will these work on the campground in new leaf even though they were never released for it here?


Yes! on the package it says works for nintendo 3ds


----------



## heartdrops

Well this was a total **** storm. I didn’t stay up until 4am for this  I didn’t have high hopes to begin with but I’m still irrationally upset. On the bright side, at least some people here were able to get them!


----------



## DaCoSim

I was SUPER pissed. I went RIGHT IN at 8 exactly online and it wouldn’t let me get them. Kinda like collectibles on here that u have in cart and then they’re gone. I tried 4 dif targets for the first hour to no avail. I have them but wanted to get my step daughter some as she REALLY wants them. Ughhhhhh. Hopefully she can come visit soon and I can let her move in whoever she wants.


----------



## AgentCP

DaCoSim said:


> I was SUPER pissed. I went RIGHT IN at 8 exactly online and it wouldn’t let me get them. Kinda like collectibles on here that u have in cart and then they’re gone. I tried 4 dif targets for the first hour to no avail. I have them but wanted to get my step daughter some as she REALLY wants them. Ughhhhhh. Hopefully she can come visit soon and I can let her move in whoever she wants.



Move in as in sanrio villager move in to her island? I heard sanrio villagers couldn't be adopted. :/


----------



## DaCoSim

AgentCP said:


> Move in as in sanrio villager move in to her island? I heard sanrio villagers couldn't be adopted. :/


Lol, no. I meant the next time she comes to visit us, she can use my cards. I have the original ones that came out in Japan. Paid like $60 for them.


----------



## AgentCP

DaCoSim said:


> Lol, no. I meant the next time she comes to visit us, she can use my cards. I have the original ones that came out in Japan. Paid like $60 for them.



Ahh i see. Oops, sorry for the misunderstanding haha!


----------



## MikkiC306

It doesn't seem like my target near me set them out. I will be heading out soon to pick up my packs (hopefully since they say they are ready) and am going to check in store. I'm not above grabbing more at this point for others if I can. This was a disaster.


----------



## The Pennifer

Ah, DaCoSim  ... I feel your pain
Meanwhile up here in Canada BC coast, this is the amazon.ca status of my pre-order/email Notification attempts 


DaCoSim said:


> I was SUPER pissed. I went RIGHT IN at 8 exactly online and it wouldn’t let me get them. Kinda like collectibles on here that u have in cart and then they’re gone. I tried 4 dif targets for the first hour to no avail. I have them but wanted to get my step daughter some as she REALLY wants them. Ughhhhhh. Hopefully she can come visit soon and I can let her move in whoever she wants.


----------



## Bluelady

Went to my local Target at 11 am PST. I overheard the cashier in electronics telling a customer that they were  completely sold out. That by the time she arrived at 8:06, they were sold out. I never had a chance

Meh, I got my niece the AC:NH stationary set instead. She seems to like it. I’ll let her use my Sanrio amiibos as well. On the plus side, I was able to snag a Byleth amiibo and AC socks.


----------



## Mel88

I managed to get the amiibo even though I saw the stores says they were sold out online and my order were canceled this morning... They did charged on my gift card so my family member called for me to check to see if they have stocks in that location; They confirmed that they have some left... So I ran out to the nearby store and got it!! but unfortunately they had to charge it once again meaning that I have two charges on my gift card... they said not to worry about that online charge they will get off in couple days to four days... So I finally got it!! My suggestion to call your nearby locations to see if they have it in stock... I was very lucky to have it after drama online this morning!! I thought that I lose my chance to get it!! But I manage to get it!! Whew!!


----------



## tajikey

@Cosmic-chan 
They're coming for you!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Vrisnem said:


> It has been confirmed that Nintendo UK will not be putting orders back up tonight (and they were never meant to go up the first time, but they're going to honour the orders made) so time to rest the F5 key my fellow Brits.


So glad to read this, when I read someone had bought some I thought I'd lost my chance


----------



## oak

The Pennifer said:


> Ah, DaCoSim  ... I feel your pain
> Meanwhile up here in Canada BC coast, this is the amazon.ca status of my pre-order/email Notification attempts
> 
> View attachment 364211


Oooo did you manage to get a pre-order here in BC? I missed out myself. I hope you get an update soon from amazon.


----------



## Vsmith

Yay!! The processing went through and just picked up my pack of amiibo cards!! I'm soo happy!! Man! What a roller-coaster of emotions I went through.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vsmith said:


> Yay!! The processing went through and just picked up my pack of amiibo cards!! I'm soo happy!! Man! What a roller-coaster of emotions I went through.


Who knew 6 dollar paper could cause such pain LOL


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> Who knew 6 dollar paper could cause such pain LOL


We all had our suspicions. Happy it worked out for those that got them, frustrated with the ones who didn't.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> We all had our suspicions. Happy it worked out for those that got them, frustrated with the ones who didn't.


Yeah, I'm happy it worked out for those who did get them but for those who didn't, I do hope they can get them. This should have been handled better by both Nintendo and Target. I hope neither do a collab for a long time.


----------



## DaCoSim

The Pennifer said:


> Ah, DaCoSim  ... I feel your pain
> Meanwhile up here in Canada BC coast, this is the amazon.ca status of my pre-order/email Notification attempts
> 
> View attachment 364211


Ughhhhhh I hate that!!!!! Let me know if u want some of the stuff Pen! At least I have my Japanese ones I can order with!


----------



## TheDuke55

Someone shared the Target link for the cards and there is a 82% rating for 1 star reviews... 82% of the 3000 reviews were 1 star. That's not good. It looks bad on Nintendo's part.

I really hope no one is desperate enough to buy from the Ebay scalpers who still capitalized on this. Let them eat their loss and suffer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

TheDuke55 said:


> Someone shared the Target link for the cards and there is a 82% rating for 1 star reviews... 82% of the 3000 reviews were 1 star. That's not good. It looks bad on Nintendo's part.


Yeah I saw my target alone had 1.6 stars on the cards. Yikes


----------



## TheDuke55

Cosmic-chan said:


> Yeah I saw my target alone had 1.6 stars on the cards. Yikes


I knew that it was going to be another debacle like 2016 Sanrio.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hardly remember 2016 but I can't imagine it was any better


----------



## TheDuke55

Cosmic-chan said:


> I hardly remember 2016 but I can't imagine it was any better


Ebay had listings of Sanrio cards with the entire box it came with. So people would probably just walk into the store and take the entire stock including the packaging it came in lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

TheDuke55 said:


> Ebay had listings of Sanrio cards with the entire box it came with. So people would probably just walk into the store and take the entire stock including the packaging it came in lol.


That's a little upsetting but that's not surprising.

Everyone at this event:


----------



## Tiffany

anyone offering fast shipping on the sanrio cards? im in the US and all the i see are like 2 weeks. thanks


----------



## kemdi

Etown20 said:


> I'm glad you saw this! Having only come on board since New Horizons, I thought it was strange Nintendo wasn't still producing the cards, so your post was really helpful in providing context for the situation.
> 
> I agree that it's probably better not to count on a restock at this point, but here's to hoping. It does seem like we are sort of in uncharted territory with the popularity of the series. It makes me wonder if Nintendo will reshape their thinking around the series at some point and make AC a bigger priority (akin to Mario/Pokemon), or if they will continue to see it as being just the tier below.


I called one of the local Targets because I curious to see if it was really a one and done deal. The lady told me they're expecting restocks on Monday! This was the same store that gave me the heads up that Targets wouldn't be doing preorders! Idk if its just a few select stores or nation wide, but there's hope!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

There's already a multitude of packs that have been sold for 40/50/60 dollars on Mercari  Almost twelve hours later and I'm still annoyed, seeing that does not help ahaha


----------



## Matt0106

Now on Amazon Canada, there's only one offer available and it's for $150 CAD


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> Now on Amazon Canada, there's only one offer available and it's for $150 CAD


If all else fails, I've got one more pack unspoken for. I will diamond hand these 6 cards until I know yours are safely in your hands.


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> If all else fails, I've got one more pack unspoken for. I will diamond hand these 6 cards until I know yours are safely in your hands.


Aw thank you so much! I got mine through a pre-order and it never cancelled, so I assume it's okay? Might just take long


----------



## Blueskyy

kemdi said:


> I called one of the local Targets because I curious to see if it was really a one and done deal. The lady told me they're expecting restocks on Monday! This was the same store that gave me the heads up that Targets wouldn't be doing preorders! Idk if its just a few select stores or nation wide, but there's hope!


I heard some states like Alaska and Hawaii did not get cards. Someone said one city in Alaska did, but many would have their shipments next week. So it could just be regional. I have no clue.


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> Aw thank you so much! I got mine through a pre-order and it never cancelled, so I assume it's okay? Might just take long


I know. Just letting you know I'm your plan b.


----------



## Matt0106

tajikey said:


> I know. Just letting you know I'm your plan b.


Well I really appreciate it! (Amazon will lose my respect though if they drop me after almost a month )


----------



## maria110

I tried but the Target cards sold out in like a minute.  I lost a minute resetting my Target password and missed out.  It's ridiculous how few were available.  I have some fan made cards on the way from an Etsy seller but I would've liked to have an official collectible set.


----------



## Tiffany

I'm beginning to think nintendo is scamming everyone. Seriously there is little profit for them by making them limited edition and exclusive to target so why do it? I wouldn't be surprised if they are paying the people who are scalping them. They'd make a lot more money that way. No one will spend $50 or more for those cards in a store but they will if they are sold out everywhere and have no other way to get them.


----------



## Brioshi87

I was able to walk in at opening at 8am with only 2 other people in front of me to buy them. They were making sure that only 2 were distributed per Household (not per person). 

When I came in for my shift I was told our store had sold out by 10:30am. Our district got 72 cards in every store except for one (that's 9 stores out of 10 within the 30 mile radius). As of right now only 3 those stores still show them in stock with the numbers getting lower only by 1 or 2 per hour. Either those counts are wrong or people have yet to show up to pick up their orders.

This reminds me of the Nuka-cola jones soda promo where if you bought the game fallout 4 you get a free Nuka-cola quantum jones soda. The problem with that was that the online orders would let you buy them without limits and without buying the game. They literally took all four cases that we had in front of the people that were in line to buy the game. Within that people accusing the employees of stashing them. 2 weeks later I was able to walk into a separate target and casually buy one because they had a restock. I am hoping that's the case with these but I'm not holding my breath.

the sanrio collaboration cards are supposedly in the next target ad this Sunday. Due to what happened though I don't know if they're going to change that or not.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I’m so annoyed. I tried to place a pickup order even though that’s a huge pain, but I had to work today so I couldn’t keep checking to see if I could get an order through. If all of this was to prevent scalping why did it still happen and why did so many people still not manage to get even one pack?  I really hope they rerelease it.


----------



## Skyfall

It was disheartening to hear how it was all over the place.  Some people walked in and got it, some stores were letting people have more then 2, and the site was super confusing this morning, that's for sure.  In stock.  Not in stock.  It's in your cart.  Nope, now it's saved in cart.  If I wasn't checking on here, I wouldn't have known to keep smashing the buy button like a lunatic, so thanks everyone for that.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Matt0106 said:


> Now on Amazon Canada, there's only one offer available and it's for $150 CAD


I've seen that  (I'm in the US but was looking international preorders earlier) It's insane that these are so limited that scalpers think people will pay that much. And honestly someone will and more power to them, the allure of limited release is so strong  alas it is not me (and a majority of people lbr) who can afford that so guess we'll just enjoy our basic adopted, island hopped villagers 

Forever salty at Nintendo for the way they handle amiibo sales...


----------



## azurill

Skyfall said:


> It was disheartening to hear how it was all over the place.  Some people walked in and got it, some stores were letting people have more then 2, and the site was super confusing this morning, that's for sure.  In stock.  Not in stock.  It's in your cart.  Nope, now it's saved in cart.  If I wasn't checking on here, I wouldn't have known to keep smashing the buy button like a lunatic, so thanks everyone for that.


Yea it really was confusing.I kept having to put the cards back in my cart. I also wouldn’t have know to keep trying if not for people here.


----------



## The Pennifer

oak said:


> Oooo did you manage to get a pre-order here in BC? I missed out myself. I hope you get an update soon from amazon.


No ... I didn’t get a pre-order option but I got a promise of email notification when I can order  but I’m not really believing in it LOL


----------



## tajikey

Tiffany said:


> I'm beginning to think nintendo is scamming everyone. Seriously there is little profit for them by making them limited edition and exclusive to target so why do it? I wouldn't be surprised if they are paying the people who are scalping them. They'd make a lot more money that way. No one will spend $50 or more for those cards in a store but they will if they are sold out everywhere and have no other way to get them.


That's a pretty interesting theory...


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Ughhhhhh I hate that!!!!! Let me know if u want some of the stuff Pen! At least I have my Japanese ones I can order with!


Thanks  I will definitely keep you in mind, Hon ... I purchased a complete set of each of the new Sanrio furniture and clothing items and have already decorated some rooms, but I can hardly wait to get the little villagers in person


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Hoping for a restock  was working when they dropped and couldn't place an order. I just got back from hitting up the store and they had no cards inside either. I even overheard another girl asking an employee about them and he said they sold out in minutes in store?????? I was really confused and bitter that we were told we could only purchase online via drive up or pick up  woulda had my husband go pick up a pack this morning otherwise


----------



## Tiffany

neoqueenserenity said:


> Hoping for a restock  was working when they dropped and couldn't place an order. I just got back from hitting up the store and they had no cards inside either. I even overheard another girl asking an employee about them and he said they sold out in minutes in store?????? I was really confused and bitter that we were told we could only purchase online via drive up or pick up  woulda had my husband go pick up a pack this morning otherwise


i was at work too but i went outside just before 9 to order but a lot of us were getting errors and couldnt order online anyway. when icalled the store they said they had some behind the counter. i was so mad because i originally planned to go to the store before work but the website so no in store purchases so i didnt. it seems everywhere sold out immediately. and now they are on ebay for insane amounts.


----------



## Seastar

In the end, my brother gave up ahead of time and didn't go to Target.
He probably wouldn't have found them anyway...


----------



## HappyTails

I'm in the US but I could care less about those cards, so I didn't even attempt to buy them. I even forgot they were being sold until I saw it on Twitter, and I was like 'huh, that's nice.' But other than that,  I just didn't care.

To me, if I have to race other people to get something and not being able to just buy it on my own time at my own leisure, then I don't even bother. To me, personally, it's not worth it.

I just looked on Target's site and the cards have a 1.7 star rating. I guess people are pissed because they weren't able to buy them. But not surprising that people are angry. Nintendo and Target knew how many people want those cards and they intentionally put out a limited supply at one store exclusively. That's pretty messed up if you ask me. However judging by the poll on here, more people were able to get them than not. That's good news and I hope you guys enjoy your cards. And to the people who weren't able to get them, I'm sorry you guys missed out. Hopefully Nintendo and Target decides to release some  more sets so you guys are able to get a them as well.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I know i wanted one, but i don't have ways to get one of my own during this pandemic. My friend said he checked 2 nearest target stores for the pack and they were sold out fast so if we had to guess, it could be the scalpers behind this problem. I mean yeah, that was the only source of the problem. They said it suppose to limit 2 packs per 1 customer and i might have figured that scalpers are the problem.


----------



## cocoacat

Really hoping for a restock. It's one thing to miss out because you overslept or forgot... but to miss out due to technical issues and misinformation is really frustrating. Would have gone in person if I knew.

I also hope people don't buy from scalpers. It only encourages them to keep doing the same to make a quick buck. Scalping (buying out a product for the sole purpose of selling above retail) should be illegal, imo. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## miraxe

I kept trying again after the app told me it couldn't process my order this morning. In the end, I ended up accidentally purchasing a second pack, which I'm going to be surprising a friend who got none with. The customer service associate I spoke to at the order pickup told me they had so many phone calls this morning from angry customers. : ( I get that it's disappointing to not get the cards, but there's basically nothing the people who work in the stores can do about it.


----------



## Plainbluetees

How did this person manage to get _22 packs?!_ Let’s do some math.
$6 x 22 = $132
$50 x 22 = $1,100
0.25 x 22 (what stock is left) = 5.5
$50 x 5 = $200
$1,100 + $200 = $1,300
$6 x 5 = $30
(What scalper made) vs. (Spent) v
($1,100 + $200) - ($132 + $30)
= $1138

Excluding shipping costs and tax, this person just made $1138 off reselling scalped Sanrio cards. I bet they used a bot, which might have caused those target outages.


----------



## Valeris

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 364249
> How did this person manage to get _22 packs?!_ Let’s do some math.
> $6 x 22 = $132
> $50 x 22 = $1,100
> 0.25 x 22 (what stock is left) = 5.5
> $50 x 5 = $200
> $1,100 + $200 = $1,300
> $6 x 5 = $30
> (What scalper made) vs. (Spent) v
> ($1,100 + $200) - ($132 + $30)
> = $1138
> 
> Excluding shipping costs and tax, this person just made $1138 off reselling scalped Sanrio cards. I bet they used a bot, which might have caused those target outages.


No doubt a bot. That's just how it is; the only way to combat them is hitting them where it hurts; their wallets. As long as people keep paying those ridiculous prices and Nintendo does nothing to regulate sales, what you've posted will continue to happen.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

For those of you who did happen to get the cards, I have a quick question for you if you don't mind?

Are the cards reusable or a one time use only? 
and do these cards differ from past Sanrio cards that were given out before? (I think there were Sanrio cards that were given out before iirc but I could be wrong) I just want to make sure so that if I do buy them online, which is what it is looking like currently, I would hate to mispurchase something


----------



## Valeris

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> For those of you who did happen to get the cards, I have a quick question for you if you don't mind?
> 
> Are the cards reusable or a one time use only?
> and do these cards differ from past Sanrio cards that were given out before? (I think there were Sanrio cards that were given out before iirc but I could be wrong) I just want to make sure so that if I do buy them online, which is what it is looking like currently, I would hate to mispurchase something


They're reusable like other Amiibo cards. They're the same as those that were given out before, just a reprint so you're essentially purchasing the same product. They just weren't activated in the capacity to allow you to get the villagers/their furniture until recently.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

It looks like cocoacat and plainbluetees does have a strong point about these scalpers. they tend to make quick buck, but that kind of price for AC sanrio collaboration pack is just ridiculous. why buy at that price when ppl can buy it cheaper at the stores? What cocoacat said is best suggested move and action which is not buying these kinds of things from scalpers. I believe no one will buy at that kind of price.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Valeris said:


> They're reusable like other Amiibo cards. They're the same as those that were given out before, just a reprint so you're essentially purchasing the same product. They just weren't activated in the capacity to allow you to get the villagers/their furniture until recently.



Thanks for answering! 

Ahh, so say I go on Amazon and accident buy the old Sanrio cards, I won't be able to use them on the Switch because those cards were not made for Switch until now yes? Or are they compatible? If not, is there a way I can tell I'm purchasing the Swifch version cards? I'm sorry if I sound dumb aha I just want to be careful


----------



## Valeris

KirbyHamtaro said:


> It looks like cocoacat and plainbluetees does have a strong point about these scalpers. they tend to make quick buck, but that kind of price for AC sanrio collaboration pack is just ridiculous. why buy at that price when ppl can buy it cheaper at the stores? What cocoacat said is best suggested move and action which is not buying these kinds of things from scalpers. I believe no one will buy at that kind of price.


My opinion is that scalpers since already having crossed that line cannot be trusted. They've already shown they're willing to act in what I consider a slimy manner. When they post "twenty-two" sold or something similar I'd take it with a grain of salt. It's very likely they're lying just to create hype, demand, what have you to try to get you to buy at their overcharged prices.


----------



## Ras

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> Ahh, so say I go on Amazon and accident buy the old Sanrio cards, I won't be able to use them on the Switch because those cards were not made for Switch until now yes? Or are they compatible? If not, is there a way I can tell I'm purchasing the Swifch version cards? I'm sorry if I sound dumb aha I just want to be careful



They're compatible. All the ancient AC amiibo cards work with New Horizons.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Ras said:


> They're compatible. All the ancient AC amiibo cards work with New Horizons.



Oh! So if I say, accidentally purchase a past Sanrio Card pack that was made, it will give me up to date characters as villagers too even though it wasn't programmed to before? And are those cards reusable as well?


----------



## Matt0106

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Oh! So if I say, accidentally purchase a past Sanrio Card pack that was made, it will give me up to date characters as villagers too even though it wasn't programmed to before? And are those cards reusable as well?


Yes they will work! Nothing in the cards has changed; it's that Nintendo has activated them through their recent update that now recognizes the cards


----------



## Blueskyy

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Oh! So if I say, accidentally purchase a past Sanrio Card pack that was made, it will give me up to date characters as villagers too even though it wasn't programmed to before? And are those cards reusable as well?


Yes and yes. Cards from New Leaf work work for Switch. In the Switch game you also get the villager’s poster and a Sanrio poster as well.


----------



## xara

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 364249
> How did this person manage to get _22 packs?!_ Let’s do some math.
> $6 x 22 = $132
> $50 x 22 = $1,100
> 0.25 x 22 (what stock is left) = 5.5
> $50 x 5 = $200
> $1,100 + $200 = $1,300
> $6 x 5 = $30
> (What scalper made) vs. (Spent) v
> ($1,100 + $200) - ($132 + $30)
> = $1138
> 
> Excluding shipping costs and tax, this person just made $1138 off reselling scalped Sanrio cards. I bet they used a bot, which might have caused those target outages.



freakin’ scalpers, man. :/ here in canada, best buy had a limit of 1 pack per person/household and i lowkey wish everyone had done that. sure, it’d probably be a bit frustrating but it might’ve helped deter the scalpers.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Matt0106 said:


> Yes they will work! Nothing in the cards has changed; it's that Nintendo has activated them through their recent update that now recognizes the cards



Thank you both for this! I appreciate it so!


----------



## Plainbluetees

xara said:


> freakin’ scalpers, man. :/ here in canada, best buy had a limit of 1 pack per person/household and i lowkey wish everyone had done that. sure, it’d probably be a bit frustrating but it might’ve helped deter the scalpers.


Target had a limit of two. Not sure where that person got all their copies... silly scalpers.


----------



## miraxe

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> For those of you who did happen to get the cards, I have a quick question for you if you don't mind?
> 
> Are the cards reusable or a one time use only?
> and do these cards differ from past Sanrio cards that were given out before? (I think there were Sanrio cards that were given out before iirc but I could be wrong) I just want to make sure so that if I do buy them online, which is what it is looking like currently, I would hate to mispurchase something


1. Yes, these are reusable. For future reference, all of the Amiibo cards and figures are. Some secondhand site descriptions say things like "NEVER SCANNED", which means absolutely nothing. 
2. I bought the UK release for New Leaf and the US release for New Horizons, and the only difference I'm seeing is from the outside cover. The US release is paper outside with the foil pack inside and the game compatibility section is updated for New Horizons. If I remember correctly, the UK one is just the foil (plastic? What do you call the material cards like Pokemon are sold in?) and doesn't include the game compatibility, BUT it's been a few years so I can't quite remember what the packaging was like. I do not own the Japanese release, but from what I've seen, the cards are in Japanese (surprise!) and they come in packs of TWO, not six. They also apparently included stickers, which the UK/US release do not get.
3. You should be fine purchasing any of the three releases. They work across regions and they're all the same minus the language difference.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

It sucks that scalping is such an issue. Why doesn't Nintendo just make more?!

I guess I "lucked out" by buying the cards separately on eBay back in like 2017. It was not cheap


----------



## tajikey

Plainbluetees said:


> Target had a limit of two. Not sure where that person got all their copies... silly scalpers.


I ended up with 4 via 2 separate orders. I only tried a second time to see what would happen. I fully expected Target to cancel one of the orders, but they didn't. It worked out because I got one for me and someone here. I found out my co-worker's wife tried and failed this morning, so I'll be giving her a pack. And the 4th one will be some sort of giveaway or raffle for my classroom (I'm a teacher).

Not going to lie, when these were first announced, my head went to flipping them. But between then and up until a week or so ago, my opinion changed, and my heart said if I get more, give them away.


----------



## Eureka

I've been doing a bit of research on how bots works, because I was curious how they get past the 2 packs per customer limit when buying online. It's actually quite simple, they just use programs that either hide or change their IP address. So the website thinks each purchase is from a new customer. In my reading it was mentioned that some companies actually like the scalpers. _“They’ll publicly say it’s awful that people are buying this and reselling it, but they like the publicity, they like the scarcity, they like the fact that a product has such cachet,” _So maybe that is why Nintendo never seems to learn their lesson or make real changes to discourage scalping.


----------



## nananc

cocoacat said:


> Really hoping for a restock. It's one thing to miss out because you overslept or forgot... but to miss out due to technical issues and misinformation is really frustrating. Would have gone in person if I knew.
> 
> I also hope people don't buy from scalpers. It only encourages them to keep doing the same to make a quick buck. Scalping (buying out a product for the sole purpose of selling above retail) should be illegal, imo. It's getting out of hand.



I checked the Ebay sold listings for Sanrio Amiibos. It was ridiculous. Tons of tons of packs sold for 50 dollars, which is the current consensus on the cost of these cards.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

I had the one I wanted a while ago, I had it before the restock; I got a Japanese pack when they dropped for ACNL. {I only wanted Toby, because I love Keroppi and the items made for him, so I was excited that I was able to get him because the Japanese packs only come with 2 out of the 6}.

When I saw they were being restocked, I almost automatically gave up the idea of getting my hands on the full set officially, with all the scalping and nonsense going on with anything gaming related lately. 

I wish all of those who haven't been able to get access to official cards yet some luck in doing so.


----------



## leenaby

Sadly I wasn't able to purchase the Sanrio Amiibo card pack or have any success stories like many people that I read on here, Twitter, YouTube, and elsewhere did with trying to spam the checkout button,  changing stores, and or even picking it up just like some people did on Twitter. Unfortunately, I could only go to one location today and that was the one near my work and the guy told me they all sold out when asked. 

Oh, and to those who managed to snag the cards just in time or got really lucky: congratulations on doing so! Will add that to anybody here as well as everywhere else who had gotten them to give to their family, friends, and or those who couldn't get them and or giving them for giveaways for the AC fandom/community, you're awesome and props to you! 

It's upsetting that Target didn't organize and or handle this whole thing better. There's bound to be confusion to with how stores were giving them away to how the website acting up and whatnot. However, I do feel bad for the employees who do have to deal with so many angry customers though especially the ones that misplaced their anger. It's also not surprising yet very disappointing to see the scalpers putting them online and knowing there will be people who'll buy from them.



nananc said:


> I checked the Ebay sold listings for Sanrio Amiibos. It was ridiculous. Tons of tons of packs sold for 50 dollars, which is the current consensus on the cost of these cards.



Saw many of that as well but also noticed  that one person had 80, another had 100, and one even 200! It's ridiculous! Seriously hope that nobody buys from them especially out of desperation.


----------



## mnk907

I managed to put an order in after spamming the place order button off and on for 25 minutes yesterday morning, and an hour later I got the ready for pick up notice. But I was out of town and couldn't pick it up right away, so hopefully it'll really be there waiting for me when I go in later today.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Vrisnem said:


> Will add you to my list!


Ooh could I ask for this too please?


----------



## Chris

Farfle_Productions said:


> Ooh could I ask for this too please?


Of course! I've written down your username so I won't forget.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Vrisnem said:


> Of course! I've written down your username so I won't forget.


Aww tysm ^^


----------



## Giddy

I just hope they stock them in the UK soon~


----------



## bam94-

Giddy said:


> I just hope they stock them in the UK soon~


Same.  I’m thinking a release on Monday is likely, but of course that’s just speculation at this point. I’ve been checking constantly, I’m just worried they’ll go live when I’m not checking or I’m at work!


----------



## Valeris

bam94- said:


> Same.  I’m thinking a release on Monday is likely, but of course that’s just speculation at this point. I’ve been checking constantly, I’m just worried they’ll go live when I’m not checking or I’m at work!


I don't like being negative on this front but I'd temper your expectations. Like I've said prior Nintendo encompasses a minimal mindset business wise. They'd rather produce less and risk not having enough than making too much along with having surplus. This makes said cards prime targets for scalpers and harder to get a hold of in general. I hope you get them, but I'd expect you know what you're getting into. I'd prepare as best you can if you want them.


----------



## bam94-

Valeris said:


> I don't like being negative on this front but I'd temper your expectations. Like I've said prior Nintendo encompasses a minimal mindset business wise. They'd rather produce less and risk not having enough than making too much along with having surplus. This makes said cards prime targets for scalpers and harder to get a hold of in general. I hope you get them, but I'd expect you know what you're getting into. I'd prepare as best you can if you want them.


Thank you. I completely agree. If I’m not checking almost constantly I could easily miss them. At this point I’m 99% sure I won’t be able to get them along with many others.


----------



## Tiffany

A guy on youtube called switchforce posted a video about a possible rerelease from target. He doesn't know for sure but he feels the info id reliable that the cards will be rereleased April 28th. If that's true why does it take a whole month to get more stock?


----------



## Valeris

Tiffany said:


> A guy on youtube called switchforce posted a video about a possible rerelease from target. He doesn't know for sure but he feels the info id reliable that the cards will be rereleased April 28th. If that's true why does it take a whole month to get more stock?


If there's a rerelease it won't change anything. It's just another date for scalpers to show up and take them again. Nintendo should put their foot down and make the content DLC in the EShop or release them in large enough numbers it burns the resellers/scalpers heavily. It's clear going through distributors like Target isn't working.


----------



## Blueskyy

Tiffany said:


> A guy on youtube called switchforce posted a video about a possible rerelease from target. He doesn't know for sure but he feels the info id reliable that the cards will be rereleased April 28th. If that's true why does it take a whole month to get more stock?



I heard some people thinking there may be a rerelease this Monday. I think a rerelease for this upcoming Monday is extremely unlikely unless it’s in regions that didn’t get the first batch. I think something like end of April may be more likely. We will see. It’ll still be a mess to get them regardless, but hopefully they’ll have more.


----------



## Tiffany

AndyP08 said:


> I heard some people thinking there may be a rerelease this Monday. I think a rerelease for this upcoming Monday is extremely unlikely unless it’s in regions that didn’t get the first batch. I think something like end of April may be more likely. We will see. It’ll still be a mess to get them regardless, but hopefully they’ll have more.


i don't think monday will happen either. i have spoke to target and nintendo and neither of them has a date right now


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

If the AC sanrio packs were distributed to the other stores, this wouldn't be a problem for us


----------



## Burumun

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but for the few people I've seen in the DACH region looking for the cards, it's been confirmed we won't get a reprint. The video title only mentions Germany, but the email from Nintendo Support shown says none of us will get it.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I just got some off etsy~ some of them even make really cute ones!


----------



## Valeris

magicalgrrrlz said:


> I just got some off etsy~ some of them even make really cute ones!


Good on you! Enjoy the villagers and the furniture. Any port in a storm in this instance.


----------



## Tindre

Burumun said:


> Not sure if it's been posted yet, but for the few people I've seen in the DACH region looking for the cards, it's been confirmed we won't get a reprint. The video title only mentions Germany, but the email from Nintendo Support shown says none of us will get it.



Did they say anything about why? Is it because of stricter rules on gacha and similar things or something?


----------



## Burumun

Tindre said:


> Did they say anything about why? Is it because of stricter rules on gacha and similar things or something?


Nope, just says they're not selling them here. They're not gacha-like, anyway, we'd get the EU packs with all six cards, as well. I think it's only Japan that gets the random packs.


----------



## Tindre

Burumun said:


> Nope, just says they're not selling them here. They're not gacha-like, anyway, we'd get the EU packs with all six cards, as well. I think it's only Japan that gets the random packs.



yeah they aren't specifically gacha, but I know that like loot boxes and similar small paid items have been under more scrutiny lately so I wondered if it was related to that.
It's weird how Nintendo is allergic to money...


----------



## Bobbo

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 364187
> just- wow



My Target didn’t/doesn’t even have a listing for them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bobbo said:


> My Target didn’t/doesn’t even have a listing for them.


Mine doesn't either. It disappeared.


----------



## Insulaire

I went to pick my online purchase copy up from Target and had no problems. I did notice a general notice on a piece of paper taped up at the customer service booth that customers were limited to two packs of ANY “trading cards” including these— not sure if they are actually limiting all card sets or if it was just easier for their clerks to remember this one if they said they all were. I also noticed two very conspicuous empty pegs with the other Amiibos in the Nintendo section which means there very well could be a restock coming, but who knows!


----------



## AgentCP

I'm not sure if this will apply to countries outside of Japan. Around 2 days ago, I came across Japanese Nintendo store and they were accepting reservations again. It says the reservations will be delivered around the end of May (google translate) so, seems like Japan will be getting a 2nd wave? Today I checked and it's already sold out again though. So, I wonder if other countries will get the same treatment.


----------



## TheDuke55

I wonder what's more of a debacle. This or the that ship that got stuck in Egypt's canal. Maybe they're both related and they have the remainder of the cards.


----------



## SpiritofAce

I’ve got a friend wondering about the situation in Germany, apparently Nintendo Germany have confirmed they aren’t restocking the cards in Germany, anyone got any information on this? Thanks.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Probably they'll restock on weekdays if i'm right because weekends can be worst since customers (and possibly scalpers) buy them, but not only that, deliveries don't come on weekends.

Just a Quick question: does the card pack comes with all cards?


----------



## Burumun

SpiritofAce said:


> I’ve got a friend wondering about the situation in Germany, apparently Nintendo Germany have confirmed they aren’t restocking the cards in Germany, anyone got any information on this? Thanks.


If you go back to the previous page, I linked to a video (in German) with the confirmation. Basically, someone emailed support, and they were told that the entire DACH region won't be getting a reprint. 



KirbyHamtaro said:


> Just a Quick question: does the card pack comes with all cards?


So long as it's not the Japanese pack, yes. The Japanese packs contain two random cards and one "seal" (basically just a normal collectible card, if I'm not mistaken), everyone else gets all six cards.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Burumun said:


> So long as it's not the Japanese pack, yes. The Japanese packs contain two random cards and one "seal" (basically just a normal collectible card, if I'm not mistaken), everyone else gets all six cards.



I've bought the Japanese pack; the "seal" is a sticker shaped like a trading card with one of the six designs later used for the posters in NH.


----------



## Tiffany

I bought some on etsy, nintendo sucks!
EDIT: Just bought them today and they already shipped them!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Tiffany said:


> I bought some on etsy, nintendo sucks!


Good you were able to get some, if only by etsy  I ended up making the rest by my own, personally, because I wasn't about playing the scalper game for the cute items.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Maybe I can try to get some, but knowing this kind of situation, i have to get it when it's on stock and available to buy.

I hate to ask, but how much was it on etsy? since my guess it would be pretty much expensive if it was from a scalper.


----------



## Tiffany

If they restock they should offer preorders(this alone would've solved the problems). But also make them available in store without buying online so the bots can't buy them all up again. And honestly either skip Target altogether cause they clearly can't handle it or at least make them more widely available. Make this right Nintendo.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I believe there's a related article about restocking and my friend shared the info to me. Here's the article you guys may wanna read. So probably (or hopefully) this will solve our problems and this article will help you guys out.


----------



## Blueskyy

KirbyHamtaro said:


> I believe there's a related article about restocking and my friend shared the info to me. Here's the article you guys may wanna read. So probably (or hopefully) this will solve our problems and this article will help you guys out.


I can hope they could do a restock as soon as Monday but I'm seriously doubtful about that for most regions. If anything, maybe later in April.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Not me waiting and checking my mail box for my cards I got from someone on here


----------



## Matt0106

Amazon originally said my pack would arrive between mid April and late May, but it just arrived this morning  Just need the sleeves to put the cards in and I’ll be ready to open them!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm so excited to get mine..I'mma be checking like a little kid until they get here ! Thank you again @tajikey


----------



## tajikey

Cosmic-chan said:


> I'm so excited to get mine..I'mma be checking like a little kid until they get here ! Thank you again @tajikey


I imagine tomorrow or Tuesday should be the day. I will say, the furniture additions look fantastic. The little frog bridge will go perfectly in a little area of mine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

tajikey said:


> I imagine tomorrow or Tuesday should be the day. I will say, the furniture additions look fantastic. The little frog bridge will go perfectly in a little area of mine.


I will be sure to check my mail box everyday and look


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Getting the card pack from japan is another option i can take, but i only get 2 cards per pack if i get them from japan also after hearing about japan's AC Sanrio cards is that it's randomized although i know someone there as well.


----------



## Skandranon

how easy is it to mine the cards for the items? they r sold out here and I'm not too interested in checking target alot, I also dont want to move any of the new characters on my island. So am wondering how easy it will be just to trade for items from people who got the cards


----------



## angelcat621

I live in a very rural region and the nearest Target is over 30 miles away. Since I don't drive myself I'm not asking anyone to make a special trip for it. I don't really shop online either so that's out for me. No worries though since I didn't want any of these villagers anyway. I pre-ordered all the items from an awesome person here for a reasonable amount of TBT and have no regrets. I can't catalog them but don't care. I just want to decorate with them.


----------



## Rika092

AndyP08 said:


> I can hope they could do a restock as soon as Monday but I'm seriously doubtful about that for most regions. If anything, maybe later in April.



In store only... and the ones within reasonable walking distance to me don’t even carry it. I never miss having my car until now... (didn’t even miss having a car as much during the peak of coronavirus even though it means I need to walk to grocery stores)


----------



## tajikey

Skandranon said:


> how easy is it to mine the cards for the items? they r sold out here and I'm not too interested in checking target alot, I also dont want to move any of the new characters on my island. So am wondering how easy it will be just to trade for items from people who got the cards


@Furrton I imagine would be happy to help you acquire some of the items that strike your fancy.


----------



## satine

They did a horrendous job with the release of this. Treated very obtusely despite what you'd expect -- I'm sure that past experiences with releasing things would've pointed them to the idea that they need to be careful about their approach so that scalpers don't immediately take hold. I've seen it sold for upwards of 3 figures on eBay already. Feels like the announcement of the product itself was only a few weeks ago! It's sad. I'm glad I wasn't looking forward to this one in particular because I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to obtain it if I were, and I would've been really upset. Feeling for y'all who weren't able to obtain them!  I hope they get their act together and release some more so you all can get yours soon.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I don't think i feel upset by this because i know my friend was gonna get the pack of his own too although he told me that they were sold out fast on that day plus i dunno how long they will last after the release because i can get it anytime i wanted to since i'm not in a rush to get them. if they become unavailable, then getting them from japan would be an alternative option for me to get followed by trying or pushing my luck to get all 6 cards. besides i can't even buy it during this pandemic and i might've figured that there would be less ppl at the store buying the card pack due to this. All I can do is try and ask my brother to get me one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I was very upset with this event but an angel came through and help me. (Bless this forum otherwise I'd be sad as hell). Still, this was poorly handled non the less.


----------



## wirehead

buying fake sanrio amibos on esty is signifigantly more expensive then the original cards. (that I woke up at 5:50 for and where unable to purchase.) I am so sad. I just need my sadness to go into the void. Tia and Chai where gonna be neighbors in my flower garden. IT WAS GONNA BE SO CUTE. ((((


----------



## Moritz

wirehead said:


> buying fake sanrio amibos on esty is signifigantly more expensive then the original cards. (that I woke up at 5:50 for and where unable to purchase.) I am so sad. I just need my sadness to go into the void. Tia and Chai where gonna be neighbors in my flower garden. IT WAS GONNA BE SO CUTE. ((((


If you own a modern android phone, I would google alternatives to buying fake cards


----------



## Cosmic-chan

wirehead said:


> buying fake sanrio amibos on esty is signifigantly more expensive then the original cards. (that I woke up at 5:50 for and where unable to purchase.) I am so sad. I just need my sadness to go into the void. Tia and Chai where gonna be neighbors in my flower garden. IT WAS GONNA BE SO CUTE. ((((


Maybe someone can send you some cards. That exact same thing happened to me but, someone came through for me.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021



Moritz said:


> If you own a modern android phone, I would google alternatives to buying fake cards


It's not recommend we discuss that here.


----------



## Moritz

Cosmic-chan said:


> It's not recommend we discuss that here


I left it ambiguous but probably not enough.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I am sorry for everyone who missed out on the cards. I live in Germany and Nintendo are not even selling them here this time. At least I have a legit Étoile that I overpaid for on eBay back in the New Leaf days. I will take the etsy route for the rest. I love Nintendo and I’ve defended them a lot but I don’t understand so many of their decisions lately.


----------



## Tindre

Spelbutiken seems to have shipped my cards today, a little early so I hope everything is allright. Ill post when i get the package but im still really nervous actually. This has all been really ... stressful and I wont believe it until I hold them in my hands. ^^"


----------



## xara

Tindre said:


> Spelbutiken seems to have shipped my cards today, a little early so I hope everything is allright. Ill post when i get the package but im still really nervous actually. This has all been really ... stressful and I wont believe it until I hold them in my hands. ^^"



i feel you - i’m definitely gonna be anxious about all this until my cards get here. >_< by far the most stressful launch that i’ve ever participated in lol.


----------



## Tindre

xara said:


> i feel you - i’m definitely gonna be anxious about all this until my cards get here. >_< by far the most stressful launch that i’ve ever participated in lol.



When the Wii came out in like 2006 I waited outside for it and had to go to another store too that had less traffic (the first place I was able to buy Zelda at least)
But it was kinda fun, travelled in a friends car and it had like a feeling of adventure to stand in a line and see everyone be excited.
The online part of this; knowing they can be sniped by bots.. potential of over selling preorders.. it removes all those good feelings and just makes it feel more like luck when it works out. And it makes it feel so much more unfair when it doesnt.
So yeah, definately the most stressful launch I cared about. I am patiently waiting for buying a PS5; I have enough games in my backlog, so I havent been part of that race. But I can imagine even that isnt as confusing as this have been because you know that sony will keep producing PS5 for years. These cards may be rereleased once or twice in the future; maybe. We have no idea.


----------



## xara

Tindre said:


> When the Wii came out in like 2006 I waited outside for it and had to go to another store too that had less traffic (the first place I was able to buy Zelda at least)
> But it was kinda fun, travelled in a friends car and it had like a feeling of adventure to stand in a line and see everyone be excited.
> The online part of this; knowing they can be sniped by bots.. potential of over selling preorders.. it removes all those good feelings and just makes it feel more like luck when it works out. And it makes it feel so much more unfair when it doesnt.
> So yeah, definately the most stressful launch I cared about. I am patiently waiting for buying a PS5; I have enough games in my backlog, so I havent been part of that race. But I can imagine even that isnt as confusing as this have been because you know that sony will keep producing PS5 for years. These cards may be rereleased once or twice in the future; maybe. We have no idea.



completely agree! honestly, this whole thing was a mess from the start - with orders being randomly cancelled due to overselling preorders, stores claiming that the cards would be an online exclusive when that wasn’t the case at all *cough cough* target and with like you said, the uncertainty that comes with not knowing if these cards will ever be restocked or released, i can’t even tell if i should be frustrated with nintendo, the stores or both lol. i think the thing that upsets me the most is how many people were purchasing packs just to resell them for a lot of money like,, i get it, making bank is great but so many got screwed because of it which just isn’t fair at all.


----------



## bam94-

Anyone heard of or used CoolShop before? Apparently they are based in Denmark and have the Sanrio cards in stock to ship to the UK?


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Anyone heard of or used CoolShop before? Apparently they are based in Denmark and have the Sanrio cards in stock to ship to the UK?


I checked them out last week and they have a very bad reputation.


----------



## bam94-

Vrisnem said:


> I checked them out last week and they have a very bad reputation.


Ahh thanks, I just had a quick Google and from what I can tell they aren’t reputable at all!


----------



## azurill

Targets problems with this release were the website and miscommunication. It seems not all stores knew about it being online only. I was very lucky that my store was doing online order. It was the reason I was able to get a pack because I couldn’t get there that day. The other problem was the website crashing and glitching. It kept saying they were sold out but they were not. It took 40 minutes of putting them back in the cart and hitting the order button to finally get a pack. I really hope for those that did not get a pack they rerelease them. Hoping this time having better communication with the stores and fixing the problems with the website.


----------



## Furrton

tajikey said:


> @Furrton I imagine would be happy to help you acquire some of the items that strike your fancy.


I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED.

Sent you a message!


----------



## Tindre

bam94- said:


> Anyone heard of or used CoolShop before? Apparently they are based in Denmark and have the Sanrio cards in stock to ship to the UK?



Spelbutiken is part of coolshop as well as retrospelbutiken in Sweden. I cant say anything bad about them, I have purchased from them a lot with no issues. Coolshop itself I havent used but its a pretty big store and is legit


Edit; man I went back to page one of this thread and everyone was so excited and happy. Its been a journey lol.


----------



## Abunairyu

For anyone that missed the drop at launch. Was told target would have stock in person today. Went and got 2 at my local target. Had to ask an employee and they found them in the back. Might want to call ahead though


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Good luck to those still searchin'!


----------



## sarosephie

rip to all those players who are buying from scalpers


----------



## Aardbei

Fnac delayed the release from April 2 to April 9


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Aardbei said:


> Fnac delayed the release from April 2 to April 9



Thanks for the update! Where did you read this? Because I ordered from Fnac but haven't heard anything..


----------



## Aardbei

Manon_Despoina said:


> Thanks for the update! Where did you read this? Because I ordered from Fnac but haven't heard anything..


You can see it on the Fnac website, in your order, the release date has changed


----------



## Tiffany

I just had to really weird experience with a target chat person. I asked if they knew when the sanrio cards will be available again. She said let me check. Then she asked for my zip code. I gave it thinking she was trying to check in my area. Then she asked for my full name and email address. Now I'm suspicious. I asked why she needed that information just to answer my question and she said ok please stay online. Then after a minute she said there's no info on a restock. Why didn't she just tell me that in the first place? Why was she trying to get my info? weird.


----------



## Blueskyy

Soooo an amazing user on here offered me a pack. This forum is a wonderful place!


----------



## Pyoopi

lol, I got a really weird text message from a friend of mine who works at Target in another city. I messaged her two weeks ago asking how Target will sell the Sanrio Amiibos (before the weekly Ad) and heard nothing back. Today, she said, "I can get you a Sanrio Pack because we're selling them in the store today."

I'm just like.. what? Is there restocks or did her store in particular didn't sell them on Friday? I didn't ask any further because I don't want to interrogate her but what? This whole Target thing is so messy.


----------



## Pannacotta

bam94- said:


> Ahh thanks, I just had a quick Google and from what I can tell they aren’t reputable at all!



Bought items from these stores for 5+ years, never had any problem from the swedish versions and has pretty good reviews on trustpilot https://se.trustpilot.com/review/coolshop.dk
When looking at the english reviews it seems like the main problem is with refunds for returned items from UK.
Due to brexit there is also import charges if you buy from UK.


----------



## Tiffany

AndyP08 said:


> Soooo an amazing user on here offered me a pack. This forum is a wonderful place!


you are lucky, i wish someone would offer me one


----------



## amylase

I called both of my local Target stores today to see if they had a "magical restock." The one woman answered and laughed and said no way. Grumble grumble.


----------



## mnk907

Scanned Chai in for the third time and now she's replacing Twiggy.  Maybe one day I'll scan in Marty or Etoille, but I already have a cub and sheep on my island right now, so there's no rush. I don't care much for the other three.


----------



## Tiffany

amylase said:


> I called both of my local Target stores today to see if they had a "magical restock." The one woman answered and laughed and said no way. Grumble grumble.


i called mine too. they dont have any and dont know if/when they will.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

i thought they were suppose to restock by today according to the article i shared here so i may be curious to know what gives.


----------



## solace

Is anyone doing anything special to their islands for the Sanrio release?

In celebration of obtaining the Sanrio cards, I decided to go all out...

I unboxed my ANCH Switch (this will be my third island) so that the Sanrio Villagers would have their own island. I like having a fresh perspective, so I decided to start anew.


----------



## TheRevienne

I feel like all the items from this version of the crossover look so much better than the NL ones, probably cause of the graphical updates to NH. I also love the extras, cause I think there's more items this time. I don't know if I'll be inviting any of them to live on my island, but I'll be using the items for sure. I've already been rocking the super cute pompompurrin? outfit with the cherry shoes and beret


----------



## Crowsie

I ended up rolling in today to nab a couple of packs. My local Target said they were completely sold out on Friday, but had 10 packs today.


----------



## bam94-

The Sanrio cards have appeared back on the Nintendo UK Store website, though they are still out of stock of course. But they were taken down on Friday and they’ve reappeared again. I don’t know if this means anything.


----------



## Chris

Sanrio cards were relisted on Nintendo UK store within the past couple of minutes. Fingers-crossed, UK people!


----------



## Moritz

One per customer is good to see


----------



## Chris

Moritz said:


> One per customer is good to see


Considering people ordered multiple packs when orders accidentally went up on Friday I'm wondering if Nintendo's going to remove duplicates from their orders.


----------



## bam94-

Someone on Twitter has had their cards delivered by Nintendo UK today after the accidental drop on Friday. The packaging is the same as the old New Leaf ones, but has been updated to say ‘compatible with New Horizons’. So confirmed that it’s new stock and not just left over older packets!


----------



## Tindre

bam94- said:


> Someone on Twitter has had their cards delivered by Nintendo UK today after the accidental drop on Friday. The packaging is the same as the old New Leaf ones, but has been updated to say ‘compatible with New Horizons’. So confirmed that it’s new stock and not just left over older packets!



As if old stock could have survived this long.. xD


----------



## Aniras

GamePro, a german gaming website, also got information (source for the german fans) from Nintendo Germany that there will be NO re-release of the cards in Germany, Austria and Switzerland. 
(the video that got linked a few pages back showed Nintendo's answer had a couple of spelling mistakes, so people were still hoping it was a prank)

The german Nintendo Twitter tweeted about the re-release in Europe, so everyone was expecting them - that what makes me really mad about this, not just hugely disappointed. 

So for whatever reason, we can't officially get about half of the content of this patch (I am not counting the release of the cards from five years ago) - that is absolutely maddening.


----------



## Tiffany

Has anyone heard anything about a restock in the US?


----------



## Emmsey

Good to see a return to UK Nintendo would be great to get even the tiniest bit of notice from them before they sell again!


----------



## maria110

I ordered some fan made Sanrio cards, they arrived, and I have begun scanning them in.   I tried to get some from Target with no luck.  Bleep Nintendo and Target for not making enough cards and doing a stupid roll out.


----------



## nananc

I wonder if Target will do a restock sometime in the future.


----------



## xara

Aniras said:


> GamePro, a german gaming website, also got information (source for the german fans) from Nintendo Germany that there will be NO re-release of the cards in Germany, Austria and Switzerland.
> (the video that got linked a few pages back showed Nintendo's answer had a couple of spelling mistakes, so people were still hoping it was a prank)
> 
> The german Nintendo Twitter tweeted about the re-release in Europe, so everyone was expecting them - that what makes me really mad about this, not just hugely disappointed.
> 
> So for whatever reason, we can't officially get about half of the content of this patch (I am not counting the release of the cards from five years ago) - that is absolutely maddening.



wtf?? that’s just unacceptable. why would german nintendo tweet about it if they weren’t included in the re-release and more importantly, why are fans only being told this _now_? like, this is information that should’ve been shared weeks ago. :/


----------



## bam94-

1) Looks like anyone who managed to order multiple packs during the accidental drops have had their full orders honoured.
2) Apparently live chat agents have said stock will go up in “the next day or so” on Nintendo UK.


----------



## KimvW

Does anyone know if Nintendo UK will ship these cards internationally?


----------



## nekosync

i've been checking the website everyday, but haven't seen the sanrio cards come back into stock 
i thought that they were meant to come back into stock on the 26th or either late march, which is worrying because it'll be april tomorrow...


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> 1) Looks like anyone who managed to order multiple packs during the accidental drops have had their full orders honoured.
> 2) Apparently live chat agents have said stock will go up in “the next day or so” on Nintendo UK.
> 
> View attachment 365157


That's somewhat off-putting to know given this item has always been listed as one per customer - even all the way back in 2016. 




nekosync said:


> i've been checking the website everyday, but haven't seen the sanrio cards come back into stock
> i thought that they were meant to come back into stock on the 26th or either late march, which is worrying because it'll be april tomorrow...


They are expected to go up this week.


----------



## Tindre

I have my cards now ☆ finally I dont have to check anymore for opening preorders etc in case... I have them ;________; I wish everyone else still in this good luck☆ for my mental health I am going to exit this thread now because its making me anxious for you all.. xD so again good luck and happy easter or uh egg day ♡


----------



## bam94-

THE CARDS ARE LIVE FOR PRE-ORDER ON NINTENDO UK.  One per household!


----------



## McRibbie

Yup, just got an email about this now!
UK Animal Crossing fans, go, go, GO!


----------



## Moritz

bam94- said:


> THE CARDS ARE LIVE FOR PRE-ORDER ON NINTENDO UK. ☺ One per household!


Thanks for the heads up! 
Ordered my cards.
See, I play legally sometimes XD


----------



## bam94-

When you spot in your confirmation email that “it may not be possible to fulfil all pre-orders”.  I will not feel safe until these cards are in my hands.


----------



## Moritz

bam94- said:


> When you spot in your confirmation email that “it may not be possible to fulfil all pre-orders”.  I will not feel safe until these cards are in my hands.


... let's just pretend neither of us saw that.
We totally are legit getting them


----------



## LeenaM

I really wanted to get them but it seems they only deliver in the uk... I really hope we get some updates in France soon, the only thing listed are 3rd party resellers and it's for 80 euros a pack


----------



## katieofsweetpea

omg i managed to order a pack! so excited


----------



## 8421048271

/


----------



## Aardbei

LeenaM said:


> I really wanted to get them but it seems they only deliver in the uk... I really hope we get some updates in France soon, the only thing listed are 3rd party resellers and it's for 80 euros a pack


Have you checked your local Cultura store ?


----------



## LeenaM

Aardbei said:


> Have you checked your local Cultura store ?


I have, but the closest one to me is an hour away and I don't have the time to go. It's also listed on their website as out of stock. I'm counting on la Fnac to have them, I was told they'd come around the 2nd of april. I just hope I won't have to fight for a pack   . Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aardbei

LeenaM said:


> I have, but the closest one to me is an hour away and I don't have the time to go. It's also listed on their website as out of stock. I'm counting on la Fnac to have them, I was told they'd come around the 2nd of april. I just hope I won't have to fight for a pack   . Fingers crossed!


Yes they are out of stock in many stores but we can see if they are avaiable in particular ones  




And the date on Fnac preorder status changed again  Now the release date was on Sunday 29th


----------



## Garrett

Nice. I just pre-ordered a pack along with a Byleth amiibo. 

Now I can stop checking fifty times a day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## amemome

Does anyone in the US know if Target will restock online? I don't want to risk going in person during the pandemic :/


----------



## LeenaM

Aardbei said:


> Yes they are out of stock in many stores but we can see if they are avaiable in particular ones  View attachment 365171
> 
> And the date on Fnac preorder status changed again  Now the release date was on Sunday 29th
> View attachment 365172


Oh great, well hopefully that doesn't mean all of the Fnac stock is already gone   .


----------



## JellyBeans

thank goodness the UK preorder was nowhere near as hectic as the US release.. only just got out of school and saw this but have successfully pre ordered a pack! now just to hope it actually get fulfilled - were we given a release date yet? not sure if i just missed that or not


----------



## Farfle_Productions

JellyBeans said:


> thank goodness the UK preorder was nowhere near as hectic as the US release.. only just got out of school and saw this but have successfully pre ordered a pack! now just to hope it actually get fulfilled - were we given a release date yet? not sure if i just missed that or not


They said they will be dispatched by the 9th April.


----------



## moonford

I finally got to order my sanrio amiibo cards! This is actually my first official pack of Animal Crossing amiibo cards so I'm super excited!   

I can't wait to bring Étoile to my island! She's beautiful! 

I hope everyone here manages to get a pack! You all deserve it!


----------



## Emmsey

Just got in knew they would come live when I was out. Just popped to pick up shopping on comes link! Fingers crossed that all who want one can get one but same as others I don’t feel comfortable about the whole doesn’t mean you are going to get one.... I mean what?!?


----------



## Cloudandshade

Really appreciate this post being updated so promptly - I'm in the UK and just happened to see this, and I've now managed to pre-order with no issues (I hope). Thank you!


----------



## bam94-

They’re now out of stock on Nintendo UK, so glad lots of us managed to get a pack in time.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

Our Target didn't abide by the rules and put them out for people to buy.

12 people came in and bought all of them. I was so upset. I wanted Chai so badly. I don't want to have to order fake ones or buy from scalpers though, so I'll just deal with it and hope that US puts more out.


----------



## Dunquixote

PoppyPumpkin said:


> Our Target didn't abide by the rules and put them out for people to buy.
> 
> 12 people came in and bought all of them. I was so upset. I wanted Chai so badly. I don't want to have to order fake ones or buy from scalpers though, so I'll just deal with it and hope that US puts more out.



omg. I’m so sorry. this upsets me greatly and that was my fear. my target abided by the rules did not sell them in store. i checked out right on time around 9 am est (had to go to store to find out that that it was orders only and it would available at time) only to find them out of stock right away.   I hope you get a pack eventually (soon).


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

Dunquixote said:


> omg. I’m so sorry. this upsets me greatly and that was my fear. my target abided by the rules did not sell them in store. i checked out right on time around 9 am est (had to go to store to find out that that it was orders only and it would available at time) only to find them out of stock right away.   I hope you get a pack eventually (soon).



I do, too! I was up early and everything, but from what the manager told me, they were sold out literally within 10-15 minutes of the store being opened. I don't really understand why they even put them out to begin with.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I'm in the UK and missed the cards because I was out food shopping :'(


----------



## WaileaNoRei

PoppyPumpkin said:


> I do, too! I was up early and everything, but from what the manager told me, they were sold out literally within 10-15 minutes of the store being opened. I don't really understand why they even put them out to begin with.



i feel like some stores maybe did not get the proper communication, and I feel bad for them.

but I also think probably a lot of them just decided they didn’t need to follow the rules and didn’t care about the instructions, for whatever reason. I feel like over the last year we have seen that some stores/ people just think they should do whatever they want with no one telling them what to do (even for things as important as public health)

sorry for the mini rant, but I feel very annoyed that some stores’ leadership decided to totally just disregard the instructions and made it even more difficult for people who were following the rules and instructions to get the cards  (only one of many problems, but still!)

sorry for you hope you can get the cards somehow


----------



## SpiritofAce

Absolutely shambolic release by Nintendo, and I feel really bad for those that missed out. They’ve essentially released content that, for a large number of players at present, they can’t access because if you’re not watching a store front all day and night waiting for a restock, you’ll miss out.

I really hope Nintendo just lets people buy the items and villagers as an in-game DLC on the eShop if they are unable to properly plan a release without it resulting in so many people being disappointed.


----------



## Tiffany

I got my fan made cards today. They all work. I scanned them all in and can now buy the furniture and am working on moving Etoile. Nintendo sucks and they deserve to lose money for how they did this.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> i feel like some stores maybe did not get the proper communication, and I feel bad for them.
> 
> but I also think probably a lot of them just decided they didn’t need to follow the rules and didn’t care about the instructions, for whatever reason. I feel like over the last year we have seen that some stores/ people just think they should do whatever they want with no one telling them what to do (even for things as important as public health)
> 
> sorry for the mini rant, but I feel very annoyed that some stores’ leadership decided to totally just disregard the instructions and made it even more difficult for people who were following the rules and instructions to get the cards  (only one of many problems, but still!)
> 
> sorry for you hope you can get the cards somehow


I heard that supposedly the target employees were selling the cards the day before release to friends and family too.


----------



## Dunquixote

I really fear how the stores will handle this next time when and if the WAs are re-released as well as if there ever comes a time when Raymond, Dom and others get an amiibo pack.

A friend told me the day i tried to get a pack that he saw people already posting it on ebay for ridiculous prices. It really infuriated me. 

What i don’t get is why Nintendo makes these so scarce yet they punish people who are caught selling bootlegged cards? If they don’t want people selling or buying bootlegged cards, then they should make the product easily obtainable since making it scarce drives people to buying the bootlegged versions. 

The inconsistency of Target on upholding the rule really disappoints me. And of course they don’t offer an explanation when asked about it.


----------



## Blueskyy

Dunquixote said:


> I really fear how the stores will handle this next time when and if the WAs are re-released as well as if there ever comes a time when Raymond, Dom and others get an amiibo pack.
> 
> A friend told me the day i tried to get a pack that he saw people already posting it on ebay for ridiculous prices. It really infuriated me.
> 
> What i don’t get is why Nintendo makes these so scarce yet they punish people who are caught selling bootlegged cards? If they don’t want people selling or buying bootlegged cards, then they should make the product easily obtainable since making it scarce drives people to buying the bootlegged versions.
> 
> The inconsistency of Target on upholding the rule really disappoints me. And of course they don’t offer an explanation when asked about it.



I am going to miss the days where the WA cards sat on Target shelves a few days straight before going out of stock. Darn all of the hype the game gets now.


----------



## Dunquixote

AndyP08 said:


> I am going to miss the days where the WA cards sat on Target shelves a few days straight before going out of stock. Darn all of the hype the game gets now.



same! that was when i took my hiatus and stopped buying the packs too ><.


----------



## Blueskyy

Dunquixote said:


> same! that was when i took my hiatus and stopped buying the packs too ><.


It was a good time. I also easily found at least series 1 and 2 in stores then too.

Also I did talk to an employee off the clock. They said their particular boss told them to go ahead and sell the cards in store to get rid of stock quickly so they could go work on other tasks. Seemed like that manager prioritized employees not being bogged down by the card sales and online issues vs. the backlash they are receiving.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

AndyP08 said:


> They said their particular boss told them to go ahead and sell the cards in store to get rid of stock quickly so they could go work on other tasks. Seemed like that manager prioritized employees not being bogged down by the card sales and online issues vs. the backlash they are receiving.



I am not surprised at this news. 

I don't blame retail workers, most of them who are not paid nearly enough to deal with the Karen- esque vitriol of scalpers angry they can't buy all the stock to resell or the hassle of Target's failing online infrastructure, just putting them in the store for sale and not bothering with the special instructions. Nintendo absolutely should have sent more packs; from what I heard, stores only really got a few packs per store, and with it being a Target only, that means that original packs are even harder to come by then they should be. I feel bad for the retail workers being yelled at for decisions they did not make.

I'd say just make your own, if you cannot get the cards at this point.


----------



## bam94-

Aaah Nintendo UK have already started cancelling some of the pre-orders, and they’re not honouring them on a first come first serve basis so it doesn’t matter how early or late you may have placed the order.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

WaileaNoRei said:


> i feel like some stores maybe did not get the proper communication, and I feel bad for them.
> 
> but I also think probably a lot of them just decided they didn’t need to follow the rules and didn’t care about the instructions, for whatever reason. I feel like over the last year we have seen that some stores/ people just think they should do whatever they want with no one telling them what to do (even for things as important as public health)
> 
> sorry for the mini rant, but I feel very annoyed that some stores’ leadership decided to totally just disregard the instructions and made it even more difficult for people who were following the rules and instructions to get the cards  (only one of many problems, but still!)
> 
> sorry for you hope you can get the cards somehow



I think our store just doesn't follow instruction or doesn't care, because this isn't the first time they've had this issue. When those pokemon cards everyone wanted came out, the same thing happened there too. A handful of people bought all of them.

I honestly can't blame just Target though. I feel like Nintendo could fix all of this by making this some sort of digital download, or simply selling the amiibo cards themselves online or putting more out consistently. I'mma always be loyal to nintendo but they really just allow scalpers to run rampant.


----------



## Emmsey

bam94- said:


> Aaah Nintendo UK have already started cancelling some of the pre-orders, and they’re not honouring them on a first come first serve basis so it doesn’t matter how early or late you may have placed the order.  Good luck everyone!



Oh no! Where did you see this? A little terrified now!


----------



## Chris

bam94- said:


> Aaah Nintendo UK have already started cancelling some of the pre-orders, and they’re not honouring them on a first come first serve basis so it doesn’t matter how early or late you may have placed the order.  Good luck everyone!


This is unfortunate, but not unforeseeable. I was discussing with one of the other staff members yesterday how it was strange that the preorders stayed up for 50 minutes. It was extremely unlikely they would have enough stock to keep preorders open that long.


----------



## bam94-

Emmsey said:


> Oh no! Where did you see this? A little terrified now!


I just saw it from someone on Twitter.  someone else said that Nintendo are basing their cancellations off of their ‘preliminary checks’, not sure what sorts of checks they are.


----------



## Emmsey

Man thats rough! I wonder what their preliminary checks are - I mean I assume the whole one per household thing. I've ordered direct from them before and never had any issues but as said it did seem strange the pre order was up so long! Keeping fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

bam94- said:


> I just saw it from someone on Twitter.  someone else said that Nintendo are basing their cancellations off of their ‘preliminary checks’, not sure what sorts of checks they are.
> 
> View attachment 365379


Oh no! Mine haven’t been cancelled (yet touch wood ). I know some people said that they ordered one set then went and ordered another so don’t know if Nintendo are checking for that?


----------



## xara

i thought this was fitting,,, feels like nintendo is mocking us.  :/


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> i thought this was fitting,,, feels like nintendo is mocking us.  :/
> 
> View attachment 365381


What if you're someone who has a bad habit of comfort buying? If something sells out and I'm sad about it I'm probably going to go and spend twice as much on something else.


----------



## cocoacat

I hate the way Nintendo handles these releases. Would it be too much to ask that they meet demand for at least an entire day? Or if they sell out, come out and say there will be more coming?  It's not just a cosmetic collector item, it unlocks things in the game.

I'm really hoping they will rerelease. I know it's not Nintendo's usual way, but doesn't make sense not to. There's a point where making things so hard to get and exclusive turns people away.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

How expensive can these cards be to produce if the US retail price is 5.99? Basically they sell for a dollar per card yet they can't produce nearly enough to meet demand. I don't understand the logic here. Why not make as many as possible especially when they unlock in game content.

I understand the demand for Switches was high last year and they are vastly harder to produce then paper cards with a chip imbedded inside them. They mostly kept up with Switch production last year why not try and keep up with these cards.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Well I know some of us are or have fallen into victims in this case, but my friend (and some of you guys) may be right that they should've release these cards to the other stores to avoid frustration. Looking at the reviews, there has been 1 star negative reviews since other ppl have been trying to get the cards, but haven't said a word of a review about it from the store site. I don't know what the store's deal is, but i dunno how the store will deal with this problem or rather how nintendo and/or sanrio will deal with the problem.

I did look at another related article about the card packs. it seems that the scalpers have skyrocketed the price of the card packs. i mean seriously, no one will buy card packs at that (or those) kind of prices.


----------



## Lavamaize

KirbyHamtaro said:


> Well I know some of us are or have fallen into victims in this case, but my friend (and some of you guys) may be right that they should've release these cards to the other stores to avoid frustration. Looking at the reviews, there has been 1 star negative reviews since other ppl have been trying to get the cards, but haven't said a word of a review about it from the store site. I don't know what the store's deal is, but i dunno how the store will deal with this problem or rather how nintendo and/or sanrio will deal with the problem.
> 
> I did look at another related article about the card packs. it seems that the scalpers have skyrocketed the price of the card packs. i mean seriously, no one will buy card packs at that (or those) kind of prices.



I believe Target removed all the 1 star reviews with words due to the reviews most likely being about not be able to get the cards opposed to reviewing the actual product.


----------



## Moritz

Lavamaize said:


> I believe Target removed all the 1 star reviews with words due to the reviews most likely being about not be able to get the cards opposed to reviewing the actual product.


Good for target 
I hate when people make fake reviews of a product to express anger over something.
Review bombing is totally not cool.
Not the time or place. Spam the company with emails if you're grumpy. Leave product reviews for if its a good product or not.


----------



## Rika092

Lavamaize said:


> I believe Target removed all the 1 star reviews with words due to the reviews most likely being about not be able to get the cards opposed to reviewing the actual product.


This ^ but I disagree about the approach of taking out the reviews. First of all someone not aware of the whole fiasco may actually believe the product itself is bad hence the 1 star ratings upon first glance; secondly consumers should have the right to review a product factoring in their purchasing experience. Of course, leaving a rude review would be completely uncalled for, but there's no rule to say that a review should solely based on evaluation of product quality. In fact, I think a lot of people were turned off by how Target handled the launch of the sanrio cards this time that it might have impacted their opinion about purchasing from Target on other items in the future. In such case, I think Target needs to hear these feedbacks and know how to improve to avoid same mistakes again.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

You mean like do purchase 1 AC sanrio amiibo card packs instead of 2 per 1 customer so this will avoid the whole problem or situation? That's 1 thing that target should do. 2 card packs per 1 customer can lead to a problem for us which it will let scalpers take advantage of this.

We haven't heard anything about the restocks lately. I just haven't picked up any other information and articles about it from other media(s) and site(s). it's just that the restocks can be slow in terms of this pandemic and how many ppl are buying it.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Got my cards in the mail from Best Buy on Monday. Girlfriend will be surprised for her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## cocoacat

KirbyHamtaro said:


> it seems that the scalpers have skyrocketed the price of the card packs. i mean seriously, no one will buy card packs at that (or those) kind of prices.



Unfortunately, people do. That's why scalpers buy up all the product, because they bank on people's desperation. If people wouldn't buy from scalpers and instead complained about lack of product, this might be much less of an issue.


----------



## Tiffany

I just don’t understand why Nintendo does this stuff. I mean limited edition and exclusive to target means not much profit for them. The logical thing for
Nintendo to do was selling lots of stock at multiple stores. Just makes
me think they are working with the scalpers.


----------



## Aaryana

Rika092 said:


> In fact, I think a lot of people were turned off by how Target handled the launch of the sanrio cards this time that it might have impacted their opinion about purchasing from Target on other items in the future. In such case, I think Target needs to hear these feedbacks and know how to improve to avoid same mistakes again.



This. I have since canceled my Target card and account and have deleted the app, etc. I will never purchase from them again. My store began selling them in person at 8 am. Had I known they were going to do that, I would've been there waiting outside before the doors opened. They were sold out completely before the app would even let me attempt to purchase at 9 am. (I am EST.) I never even had a chance and had no clue. I wasted 2.5 hours that morning trying to get the app to work with no idea that it was hopeless to start with.


----------



## Blueskyy

Aaryana said:


> This. I have since canceled my Target card and account and have deleted the app, etc. I will never purchase from them again. My store began selling them in person at 8 am. Had I known they were going to do that, I would've been there waiting outside before the doors opened. They were sold out completely before the app would even let me attempt to purchase at 9 am. (I am EST.) I never even had a chance and had no clue. I wasted 2.5 hours that morning trying to get the app to work with no idea that it was hopeless to start with.


You’re a better person than me. My Red Card is still safe in my wallet lol


----------



## Aaryana

^ And that's how they get away with it. No disrespect intended, everyone is free to do as they please. But, if more people stood up to Target for these shenanigans and put their money where their mouth is, maybe it would hurt them a little. This is not the first time Target has burned me with an exclusive. Same for Nintendo. Let the scalpers suffer. My fan made set is out for delivery today, and I didn't give a scalper triple digit dollars to get them.


----------



## Moritz

Aaryana said:


> But, if more people stood up to Target for these shenanigans and put their money where their mouth is, maybe it would hurt them a little.


Maybe it would, maybe it wouldn't.
But without everyone doing it all you achieve is hurting yourself.
And of course, everyone is going to care to various degrees. This wouldn't be enough to stop me shopping somewhere I like.
Of course do what you feel is right but yeah.


----------



## Blueskyy

Moritz said:


> Maybe it would, maybe it wouldn't.
> But without everyone doing it all you achieve is hurting yourself.
> And of course, everyone is going to care to various degrees. This wouldn't be enough to stop me shopping somewhere I like.
> Of course do what you feel is right but yeah.


I agree. To each their own, but I like shopping at Target and this isn’t enough to stop me from doing so. No disrespect to anyone who feels differently, but I don’t see it as a reason to do my own little protest to Target.


----------



## Rika092

AndyP08 said:


> I agree. To each their own, but I like shopping at Target and this isn’t enough to stop me from doing so. No disrespect to anyone who feels differently, but I don’t see it as a reason to do my own little protest to Target.



I had the opportunity to get a gift card at target, and while initially I contemplated about buying a much higher value gift card (thinking I would need it for Sanrio cards and more animal crossing Merch/games down the road), I'm glad I only end up getting a $25 one. Given I don't shop there much to begin with( don't live close to one, and I don't think their online shopping is a bit finnicky with some of the items unable to be delivered to my zipcode), and that I'm a little on the fence about purchasing future gaming items from target as well since the sanrio launch wasn't exactly a nice experience... lol


----------



## Lavamaize

Just wanted to throw my opinion about Target in there. Personally I like Target quite a bit. To date, I have always bought my Nintendo consoles from there, as well as as a lot of my games too. They are usually very well organized in my opinion, and I feel like these Sanrio cards were an exemption to their usally good performance. My opinion my be a bit biased since I was able to get the cards (after 40 mins of spamming the checkout button), and I will say that the fact that the site was not working was disappointng, as well as Targets not following the rules they layed out, but I feel like this could have happened to any other store as well.


----------



## TheDuke55

I mean we can blame Target all we want and they are to blame for mishandling this and misinformation, but Nintendo dropped the ball by not getting enough of these out there. The first time they brought out the RV cards and the Sanrio back for the WA update there was so much different content for the entire game to experience. This time they focused solely on an update for the Sanrio. So they should had expected an influx of fans wanting to experience this.

I'm just glad that fake cards are a thing so people can still experience this update without having to empty their wallets.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I dunno about that. Some (or a lot) of us wanted the sanrio card packs so we can get the villagers and items that we wanted, but mostly the villagers when it comes to the pictures. I haven't been picking up any new information lately so it's gonna take some time for me or us to get some information about this mess. we haven't gotten any luck about the restock. it's just that we need a word from the store (or nintendo) about this.


----------



## Sin

not sure if this was asked already, but i got my amiibo cards today and i can't invite anyone to my campsite or photopia. D:
when i try inviting to the campsite it says i cant chat with x villager right now.

ive never used amiibos or cards so i dont know if i missed something or not lol


----------



## Lavamaize

Sin said:


> not sure if this was asked already, but i got my amiibo cards today and i can't invite anyone to my campsite or photopia. D:
> when i try inviting to the campsite it says i cant chat with x villager right now.
> 
> ive never used amiibos or cards so i dont know if i missed something or not lol


This hasn't happened to me before, so my only guess is maybe it's not scanning right? Here's a video of someone scanning one if you want to see if you are doing it right.


----------



## Sin

Lavamaize said:


> This hasn't happened to me before, so my only guess is maybe it's not scanning right? Here's a video of someone scanning one if you want to see if you are doing it right.


looks like ive been scanning them correctly, so this is odd. do i need nintendo online at all?


----------



## Matt0106

Sin said:


> looks like ive been scanning them correctly, so this is odd. do i need nintendo online at all?


No, the online service isn't necessary for amiibo. That's a tad odd


----------



## Sin

Matt0106 said:


> No, the online service isn't necessary for amiibo. That's a tad odd


well. i figured it out, lol. my bf had it in airplane mode before so the game didnt update. oof


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

yeah you may wanna check your system settings and the game version. if you're using a older version of the game, you have to update to get the sanrio villager.


----------



## Matt0106

Sin said:


> well. i figured it out, lol. my bf had it in airplane mode before so the game didnt update. oof


Oop, yup that will do it


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Something tells me that we need to get to the bottom of this and learn (or get) the truth out of (or from) them. I know there are other ppl out there including us that wants the card packs.


----------



## Dunquixote

KirbyHamtaro said:


> Something tells me that we need to get to the bottom of this and learn (or get) the truth out of (or from) them. I know there are other ppl out there including us that wants the card packs.



I agree. I’ve been posting a bit on twitter, tagging target and nintendo. no surprise, no response. still i think it is better to do that than think they are going to know we’re angry or what went wrong. They should know on their own that such decision making would make us angry or management, but, idk, there’s also maybe a chance they don’t look at that and only look at what is in their best interest regardless how the consumer ends up feeling. I don’t know anything about business so what i said might not be right or not make sense.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I dunno about support either, but if we try to contact support, their response isn't gonna be that good for us. The only thing we need is to hear out what they have to say about this. saying on what or when they don't know when they will restock isn't gonna give us our answers to the problem. The other part is the feedback which is tell the store sell the 1 card pack per 1 customer (or person) cuz 2 packs per customer or person will only lead to some trouble or rather the scalpers will buy them and re-sell it at a ridiculous high price. Getting them from my nintendo rewards would be another thing that they should've done in the 1st place to avoid this problem if that were to be the case. The other part is that this pandemic may cause the restock on the card packs to be slow so it's hard for us to get them this way.


----------



## Aardbei

I'm soooooo desperate. I think Fnac never gonna receive the cards and I'm afraid they will cancel the pre-orders 

I should have driven to a Cultura store when they were still available there. Now it's too late


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Well it's gonna be hard for me to do a lot of digging for information on how many ppl who fell into this problem. I did come across on twitter page from target's customer support (via asktarget) and I couldn't find (or how many) which ppl fell into this. Worst case scenario, i did hear some twitter posts about ppl camping (or parking) outside of the store just to get AC sanrio amiibo card packs although it can create a problem for like limited time parking spots plus how many ppl are trying to get the card packs too.


----------



## InkFox

Aardbei said:


> I'm soooooo desperate. I think Fnac never gonna receive the cards and I'm afraid they will cancel the pre-orders
> 
> I should have driven to a Cultura store when they were still available there. Now it's too late


They were available at Cultura ? I've been way too busy this week, I didn't know. I don't have a Cultura in my area anyway... I have pre-ordered on Fnac too but I have no idea when it's going to be available there, got no news at all...


----------



## Tiffany

Aaryana said:


> This. I have since canceled my Target card and account and have deleted the app, etc. I will never purchase from them again. My store began selling them in person at 8 am. Had I known they were going to do that, I would've been there waiting outside before the doors opened. They were sold out completely before the app would even let me attempt to purchase at 9 am. (I am EST.) I never even had a chance and had no clue. I wasted 2.5 hours that morning trying to get the app to work with no idea that it was hopeless to start with.


i had the same experience with one exception. when the site gave me errors i called my local store and they had some cards at that time but i was at work and couldnt go. i had intended to go when the store opened at 8 and get them on the way to work but since they said online only i didnt. i heard that employees were even selling to friends and family a day early. target sucks and im done with them. They had specific details about purchasing the cards on their website so i see no reason why that info wasn't relayed correctly to employees and enforced by store management.(cause some people will do what they want regardless).  i got fan made cards and they work fine


----------



## Aardbei

InkFox said:


> They were available at Cultura ? I've been way too busy this week, I didn't know. I don't have a Cultura in my area anyway... I have pre-ordered on Fnac too but I have no idea when it's going to be available there, got no news at all...


Yes Cultura had them this week, for 10€


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I'm not sure if selling the AC sanrio amiibo cards to friends and family is against the store or staff policy. if it is, then what their staff are doing are getting themselves in trouble, My guess is that asking the store manager about it and see if it's against the store or staff policy. There are ppl in the store that can witness that happening therefore exposing to the staff.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I didn't go for the Sanrio cards, because I knew that they would be out of stock in the next 5 seconds. I wish I went for it, though.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

It kinda sucks that my country isn't selling these. I will have to settle with third-party alternatives.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

It looks like the store's customer support doesn't help at all. My friend found a twitter post from the store's support and said the same response as the other ppl. They did say that they suppose to restock on march 29, but if my guess is right, then it could be a lie after saying that. it's been a week (or almost a week) that the stores haven't restocked the card packs.


----------



## neoratz

i was lucky enough to order the cards all the way from GAME in europe during the new leaf days... they're for sure my favorite cards ever and i'm really glad i got them back then, especially seeing the trouble people are having getting them now!!! i don't play acnh a ton but i'm happy they're bringing their functionality back in acnh cuz the sanrio furniture is the CUTEST!!!


----------



## amylase

Ehhh I unfortunately wasn’t able to get them at Target the morning of the release. I have the Japanese ones. But since I’m a collector I decided buying them on eBay for $50 was worth it. I received them in the mail today and they are legit unopened pack of cards. No more worrying if they will be in Target ever again.


----------



## vanivon

haha i was part of the huge target battle for cards when they dropped, and very luckily got a pack! camped out in front of my computer for a half hour before the listing went up and witnessed all of the mess that was the site crashing and glitching out of control firsthand. managed to eventually get my purchase to go through though (and at a target relatively close to me lol).

i really want to move toby and etoile in,  but my island is full and i'm attached to all my villagers  if i can get marshal's picture from him though i'd be happy to nudge him out for toby...........


----------



## Moritz

safetylance said:


> if i can get marshal's picture from him though i'd be happy to nudge him out for toby...........


If youre in the range to get the photo and don't mind unconventional tactics, you could give him his daily gift and then turn the game straight off if he doesn't give his photo and just repeat until you get it.


----------



## LeenaM

Aardbei said:


> I'm soooooo desperate. I think Fnac never gonna receive the cards and I'm afraid they will cancel the pre-orders
> 
> I should have driven to a Cultura store when they were still available there. Now it's too late


Oh no, that sucks  . I saw that they removed the listing for the cards but I thought that meant they only had enough cards to cover the pre-orders.


----------



## InkFox

I just got confirmation from Fnac that my order was currently being prepared and was going to arrive sometime this week ! It's coming guys, hope is back !


----------



## Manon_Despoina

InkFox said:


> I just got confirmation from Fnac that my order was currently being prepared and was going to arrive sometime this week ! It's coming guys, hope is back !



Yeah, I saw a confirmation from PayPal that my payment was transferred to Fnac (apparently that's how l paying with PP works in this case), so I hope to get a confirmation from them soon as well.

So excited that we will truly be getting them! Though I won't rest until they're actually here.. a lot van go wrong with postal services between France and the Netherlands, I suppose.


----------



## Aardbei

InkFox said:


> I just got confirmation from Fnac that my order was currently being prepared and was going to arrive sometime this week ! It's coming guys, hope is back !


Me too ! I'm relieved ☺


----------



## Aardbei

Fnac is finally sending the cards


----------



## Giddy

Has anyone from the UK got their sanrio pack yet, or is it still 'processing' like mine is?


----------



## JellyBeans

Giddy said:


> Has anyone from the UK got their sanrio pack yet, or is it still 'processing' like mine is?


also still processing! i think they're supposed to be dispatched by the 9th so hopefully some movement soon?


----------



## Giddy

JellyBeans said:


> also still processing! i think they're supposed to be dispatched by the 9th so hopefully some movement soon?



Ah, thank you~ hadn't realised. Hopefully we'll get our packs soon! Have a lovely day


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

some of us in the US haven't gotten any luck to buy the card packs yet. i dunno what's the deal with the store right now because we've been checking back very often and haven't heard anything or updates from them lately since last week. I don't know if contacting nintendo and target customer support will give us any answer, but if we contact target support, we won't get any answers out of them. we still need to get to the bottom of this and the truth out of them and see what the deal is. Nintendo's response, i'm not sure what will they say about this mess, but hearing out what they have to say may give us some information or rather they may give us the same response as the target's support did so we still need some answers.


----------



## KimvW

The expected delivery date for my order at Fnac is tomorrow! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Parkai

ughhh i feel like i'll never get these


----------



## Manon_Despoina

KimvW said:


> The expected delivery date for my order at Fnac is tomorrow! *fingers crossed*


Yeahhhh, I just got the confirmation mine will be here tomorrow as well!  so exited, I never expected shipping from France would be so fast (I'm in another EU country, but still!)..


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Parkai said:


> ughhh i feel like i'll never get these



Some of us (or we all) feel that (or the same) way since the scalpers are behind the problem. i've been checking back at the store site and still nothing. What's happening right now is that that are a lot of ppl angry about this including us and we haven't heard anything from nintendo, sanrio, nor the store. negative reviews happened, but they were deleted or removed from the store site. The other part we can do is give the store a feedback about the stock on card pack(s) and have them limit the purchase to 1 card pack per 1 customer to avoid the problem. if it's a feedback to nintendo, then telling them to distribute the card packs to the other stores including the sanrio store would be another way to avoid this problem.

Then again we have no official words from either of the 3. whatever the store is doing, they need to telling us the truth and resolve the problem otherwise none of us will get the sanrio villagers as they're untradeable. items are 1 thing we can get off from other ppl, but we want the villagers too. We still need to hear out what they have to say and find out the truth behind the problem. they can't just keep saying that they don't know when the restocks are coming. if the store manager knows, then they might know something.


----------



## JellyBeans

payment finally got taken out of my account so i can only assume (and hope) that means mine are being dispatched soon? the wait has felt so long i'm too impatient for this


----------



## Emmsey

JellyBeans said:


> payment finally got taken out of my account so i can only assume (and hope) that means mine are being dispatched soon? the wait has felt so long i'm too impatient for this


Mine too came out early this morning still says processing on order status though.


----------



## JellyBeans

Emmsey said:


> Mine too came out early this morning still says processing on order status though.


mine too, but at least we know it's not cancelled last minute - and the original email says payment will be taken within 48 hours of dispatch so not long to wait


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Confirmation from Nintendo UK that my cards have been dispatched!


----------



## KimvW

Got it!


----------



## InkFox

Just gone mine from Fnac \o/ I checked and they indeed didn't have any for sale inside the store, they had only received my order and that was it.


----------



## JellyBeans

Farfle_Productions said:


> Confirmation from Nintendo UK that my cards have been dispatched!


just got the same email! delivery estimated fri-sat at last


----------



## Moritz

Just got my email saying its been dispatched 
Whoop whoop


----------



## bam94-

Farfle_Productions said:


> Confirmation from Nintendo UK that my cards have been dispatched!





JellyBeans said:


> just got the same email! delivery estimated fri-sat at last


Mine too.  Can’t wait!!!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I just received my cards from Fnac in France! Really glad everything with the post went all right


----------



## Aardbei

I finally got mine from Fnac as well


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I'm starting to wonder if it's the supplier's fault here for us in the US. i'm pretty sure the store gets the card pack from their supplier. The other part and my guess is that well my friend said that a lot of stuff are held up at the ports currently and the cards among all of the stuff in the containers there. I don't know what makes my friend say that, but something tells me or us that this pandemic is causing the restocks in the US to be this slow. The other part is getting an official word about this from the store and the supplier(s).


----------



## Garrett

Just had my confirmation email from Nintendo UK, whoo!


----------



## McRibbie

Garrett said:


> Just had my confirmation email from Nintendo UK, whoo!


Same, I'm getting my cards!


----------



## moonford

They have finally dispatched!

Luckily they weren't cancelled as I heard many people's had been! Y'know, even if they had ordered them a minute after stock went up; didn't honour first come - first serve, so I'm happy mine went through.


----------



## JemAC

Received the email this morning about my cards been dispatched from Nintendo UK, really pleased to see they're expected to be delivered in the next couple of days and can't wait to get the villagers and items into the game


----------



## Emmsey

Just received my email confirming dispatch from UK Nintendo Shop. Thrilled to see because there was always that fear in the back of my mind!


----------



## xara

my order dispatched on april 2nd! with how delayed things have been, i may not see my cards until the end of the month but i’m still super excited!


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Well if the target stores doesn't have any information on restocks for AC sanrio amiibo card packs, why can't we just ask straight to the source, nintendo, get to the bottom of this, and learn the truth from them? I might know someone that may help us with this problem, but i'll have to see if there's a right time to ask him about this problem and situation for us in the US.

Right now, all i see on target store's twitter post is that the card packs are exclusive and high demand item and have no information on the restocks and was suggested to keep checking back, but they may sell out fast

if nintendo doesn't know, then what if sanrio company knows?


----------



## bam94-

Eee they just arrived from the Nintendo UK Store.  Can't believe they're finally in my hands!


----------



## Opal

My cards also arrived from the UK Nintendo store! So happy


----------



## Corvusrene

Mine arrived today too ^-^ very happy I didn’t have to go through chaos to get a pack.


----------



## JellyBeans

mine also arrived today! haven't scanned anything in yet but i'm just glad after seeing all the stress on this thread that i physically have them at last


----------



## Garrett

Mine just arrived!


----------



## Moritz

My cards are here!

I haven't opened them yet so if anyone wants to buy them off me, I'll give a friends rate of £100.
If youre American I will need to charge extra at $300. I think you'll find these prices very reasonable.

(It should be obvious, but if not, I was being sarcastic. I do however have the cards now)


----------



## Moritz

Compatible with: new leaf welcome amiibo
Compatible with: New Leaf after a free of charge update 

Update to what nintendo? What is it updating to?


----------



## Chris

Moritz said:


> View attachment 367527
> Compatible with: new leaf welcome amiibo
> Compatible with: New Leaf after a free of charge update
> 
> Update to what nintendo? What is it updating to?


It just means that anyone who purchased a copy of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ manufactured prior to the_ Welcome amiibo_ re-release in 2016 would need to update their game before they can use the cards.


----------



## Moritz

Vrisnem said:


> It just means that anyone who purchased _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ prior to the_ Welcome amiibo_ re-release in 2016 would need to update their game before they can use the cards.


I know, it was just a joke about how they're stretching what the cards can be used with.
Because after you update the game it becomes welcome amiibo.


----------



## visibleghost

my cards aren't legit but i'm so glad i got them. they aren't sold in sweden as far as i know and getting them would be such a huge pain, and i really want the villagers so it felt like the best way. i'm not telling others to make their own amiibos, just saying it's pretty hard to get the real amiibo cards as is and when you don't live in the us


----------



## Chris

Moritz said:


> I know, it was just a joke about how they're stretching what the cards can be used with.
> Because after you update the game it becomes welcome amiibo.


Good packaging states the obvious. I design healthcare posters and you need to consider every question a patient might have no matter how basic it might seem. 



visibleghost said:


> my cards aren't legit but i'm so glad i got them. they aren't sold in sweden as far as i know and getting them would be such a huge pain, and i really want the villagers so it felt like the best way. i'm not telling others to make their own amiibos, just saying it's pretty hard to get the real amiibo cards as is and when you don't live in the us


They were sold in Sweden via spelbutiken.se, but sold out some time ago. I think the US was one of the hardest countries to try and obtain them in this time around.


----------



## visibleghost

Vrisnem said:


> Good packaging states the obvious. I design healthcare posters and you need to consider every question a patient might have no matter how basic it might seem.
> 
> 
> They were sold in Sweden via spelbutiken.se, but sold out some time ago. I think the US was one of the hardest countries to try and obtain them in this time around.


haha you know more about what's sold here than i do! good to know, thanks :')


----------



## kemdi

KirbyHamtaro said:


> Well if the target stores doesn't have any information on restocks for AC sanrio amiibo card packs, why can't we just ask straight to the source, nintendo, get to the bottom of this, and learn the truth from them? I might know someone that may help us with this problem, but i'll have to see if there's a right time to ask him about this problem and situation for us in the US.
> 
> Right now, all i see on target store's twitter post is that the card packs are exclusive and high demand item and have no information on the restocks and was suggested to keep checking back, but they may sell out fast
> 
> if nintendo doesn't know, then what if sanrio company knows?



Nintendo won't answer questions on restocks. They'll only say they don't have any info at this time.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

kemdi said:


> Nintendo won't answer questions on restocks. They'll only say they don't have any info at this time.



So Probably it's the same thing as target stores would normally say. I had a feeling that would happen.


----------



## moonford

mine have finally arrived!  





	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2021

here comes the hard decision of who should be replaced by Étoile


----------



## Bloodflowers

My cards are here! I live in Germany and for some reason they aren’t being sold here this time around and my husband saw how upset I was and imported a pack from Spain. I’m so thankful


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Hi, 
Can someone please explain alternate methods of getting the sanrio amiibo cards? I live in the U.S. and I was unsuccessful in ordering them.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Isabelle_is_a_bell said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please explain alternate methods of getting the sanrio amiibo cards? I live in the U.S. and I was unsuccessful in ordering them.



To very briefly summarize: 

They sold out within about an hour (so like 8am- 9am CST 26 March 2021), many places in less time depending on the target. And an unknown (to me at least) number of targets put the cards out on the store floor, despite them being meant to be only sold online, causing extra confusion and heartache. The website broke a lot during the hour after they were released which did not help either.

there is no information on future re-re-releases at this time (which is normal for Nintendo, but frustrating for everyone else)


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

WaileaNoRei said:


> To very briefly summarize:
> 
> They sold out within about an hour (so like 8am- 9am CST 26 March 2021), many places in less time depending on the target. And an unknown (to me at least) number of targets put the cards out on the store floor, despite them being meant to be only sold online, causing extra confusion and heartache. The website broke a lot during the hour after they were released which did not help either.
> 
> there is no information on future re-re-releases at this time (which is normal for Nintendo, but frustrating for everyone else)


Thanks for the reply, maybe my store has them inside the physical store?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Isabelle_is_a_bell said:


> Thanks for the reply, maybe my store has them inside the physical store?



no, I do not believe they will (I don’t want to say it is impossible but it would be shocking), as far as I know the in store sold out even faster, especially since they did not generally stick to the limit per customer if they were selling in store.

unfortunately for now they not possible to buys legitimately, except through resellers/ scalpers who are charging much much more than you should pay (something like 10x the list price I think). I don’t like giving money to scalpers personally, and don’t recommend it.  But it is an option (and partly why they sold out so fast

you can get the items on here, by looking at the nooks cranny section. Several people are selling the Sanrio items for tbt or possibly in game currency. They bad news is you cannot reorder, but you can make as many purchases through others as you like, and people are generally not charging crazy amounts and are generous and helpful (on this forum at least)

sorry for the mostly bad news! If you read through this thread you will see how crazy it was trying to get a pack


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Thankyou for the advice!


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

I wasn't too sure if nintendo knows anything about this, but whatever their response is, maybe i'd like to see and know what they have to say as proof because there are a lot of angry ppl wanting the card packs and getting'em off elsewhere cost more than what target sells for. Getting Japan on the other hand is my other option which i know someone from there, but i know it's a blindbag thing.

Saying that nintendo (and sanrio if involved) doesn't know when to restock, that doesn't seem right to me and i'll say this what my friend told me, show screenshot or proof or it doesn't happen.

All I know is that if there's enough feedback to target about the card packs, then they'll start limiting the purchase to 1 card pack per customer. The other part is if nintendo (and sanrio) can distribute the card packs to the other stores, this problem wouldn't have happened to us in the US.

As Much as I like to ask my friend (which i met back in the gathering before), but i still need to find the right time and opportunity to ask him about this.

The other part in this thread is that a lot of us in the US may feel jealous of ppl in the UK that got the card packs already, but for us in the US, we still have to keep waiting for the card packs to restock at the stores or the card packs to be available to the other stores besides target. it's been 2 weeks that they haven't restocked the card packs. I dunno if a lot of us in the US are feeling jealous of the ppl in the UK about getting the card pack or still angry at the target stores. all I know is that getting to the bottom of this and finding out the truth would put a or shed some light to our problems in the US.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

KirbyHamtaro said:


> I wasn't too sure if nintendo knows anything about this, but whatever their response is, maybe i'd like to see and know what they have to say as proof because there are a lot of angry ppl wanting the card packs and getting'em off elsewhere cost more than what target sells for. Getting Japan on the other hand is my other option which i know someone from there, but i know it's a blindbag thing.
> 
> Saying that nintendo (and sanrio if involved) doesn't know when to restock, that doesn't seem right to me and i'll say this what my friend told me, show screenshot or proof or it doesn't happen.
> 
> All I know is that if there's enough feedback to target about the card packs, then they'll start limiting the purchase to 1 card pack per customer. The other part is if nintendo (and sanrio) can distribute the card packs to the other stores, this problem wouldn't have happened to us in the US.
> 
> As Much as I like to ask my friend (which i met back in the gathering before), but i still need to find the right time and opportunity to ask him about this.
> 
> The other part in this thread is that a lot of us in the US may feel jealous of ppl in the UK that got the card packs already, but for us in the US, we still have to keep waiting for the card packs to restock at the stores or the card packs to be available to the other stores besides target. it's been 2 weeks that they haven't restocked the card packs. I dunno if a lot of us in the US are feeling jealous of the ppl in the UK about getting the card pack or still angry at the target stores. all I know is that getting to the bottom of this and finding out the truth would put a or shed some light to our problems in the US.


Thank you for the reply, maybe I can find some one selling from Japan or U.K. My only worry is shipping and it's hard finding sellers selling official cards without scalping them for insane prices. I think I'll create some of those amiibo coin things I've been seeing a lot of online lately.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro

Isabelle_is_a_bell said:


> Thank you for the reply, maybe I can find some one selling from Japan or U.K. My only worry is shipping and it's hard finding sellers selling official cards without scalping them for insane prices. I think I'll create some of those amiibo coin things I've been seeing a lot of online lately.



Tell us about it. when the card packs were released, they sold out fast in the US. after reading numerous articles, we know that scalpers were behind this problem and then all of a sudden, i read another article that the scalpers were selling the card packs for expensive prices.

I dunno what's the deal here. The other part is target the target staff members can't sell these card packs to their friends and family. It may be against the store and staff policy which i found suspicious. There are other ppl and customers that wants the card packs badly.

A lot of us here in the US have fallen into the victims to this problem right now and i know there are other similar problems like this current one we're having.


----------



## InkFox

Fnac juste announced a restock for the end of may, they have opened pre-orders today, and I'm pretty sure they won't be the only ones to do so ; )


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

InkFox said:


> Fnac juste announced a restock for the end of may, they have opened pre-orders today, and I'm pretty sure they won't be the only ones to do so ; )


Not sure what fanac is, but that's great news! Hopefully more places have restocks coming up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Felix Felicis

No need real ones anymore, received fake ones from China few days ago (I think) and I'm happy with them! I paid a bit much (around 20 euros) but that's ok, and now I can enjoy the lovable little items in game! 
Will think of buying another villagers I like in the future, why not...

But I feel sad they gave the update before the cards were released. People owning them first could enjoy it sooner.


----------



## InkFox

InkFox said:


> Fnac juste announced a restock for the end of may, they have opened pre-orders today, and I'm pretty sure they won't be the only ones to do so ; )


Since the pre-orders are still open I'd guess that the restock might in greater numbers than the first wave. There's a rumour of the cards being available in more shops in France for the 2nd wave but I dunno if it's true.


----------



## xara

my cards arrived!!!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I got the cards today, but...you know...they were from a dubious source. Lol

Anyway...worked fine, and I got all the content. Chose to move both Chai and Marty into my village. This was also the first time I time-traveled. So...there's that. I really never had a problem with it, tbh...and I always told myself I would probably do it after the first year. So...pretty much right on time with that.


----------



## Jillenium

nekosync said:


> i've been checking the website everyday, but haven't seen the sanrio cards come back into stock
> i thought that they were meant to come back into stock on the 26th or either late march, which is worrying because it'll be april tomorrow...


Me too

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2021

I can see they sell them on Amazon, obvs more expensive than Nintendo, u think they’re legit?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Jillenium said:


> Me too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2021
> 
> I can see they sell them on Amazon, obvs more expensive than Nintendo, u think they’re legit?



the cards sold on Amazon (in the US at least) are more expensive because they are not sold by Nintendo or Amazon directly, but by third party sellers, like on eBay. There are both real cards and fake/ duped ones for sale I believe, so just read the listing carefully before you buy and make sure you are buying the product you want.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Are the posters supposed to be visible in the special goods section? I just noticed...I don't have any of the posters, and I actually like some of them. I mean...it's not the end of the world if my bootleg cards somehow lack the posters. But...are they supposed to be there, or do I need to unlock them by interacting with the characters? As far as I can tell...these are the only items missing...(the two posters for each character).


----------



## WaileaNoRei

LuchaSloth said:


> Are the posters supposed to be visible in the special goods section? I just noticed...I don't have any of the posters, and I actually like some of them. I mean...it's not the end of the world if my bootleg cards somehow lack the posters. But...are they supposed to be there, or do I need to unlock them by interacting with the characters? As far as I can tell...these are the only items missing...(the two posters for each character).



Apologies if I am misunderstanding your issue. Both versions of the posters are in the special goods section with the other posters, not with the rest of the Sanrio items under promotion, if that makes a difference, but they should be there once you scan the cards. I scanned all mine in on Harvey’s island, so it doesn’t seem like you should have to interact with the villagers.


----------



## LuchaSloth

In the special goods section, I only have 'Daily Selection' 'Promotion' and 'Seasonal'...there is a whole posters section? I've never used any amiibo before. I need to go to Harvey's island to get them?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

LuchaSloth said:


> In the special goods section, I only have 'Daily Selection' 'Promotion' and 'Seasonal'...there is a whole posters section?



Yes, there should be. I think it should be added when you go to Harv’s and invite villagers there for the first time?


----------



## LuchaSloth

Okay, I will check that later. Thanks so much.


----------



## JKDOS

I've kind of been absent since the beginning of April. Has Target had any kind of restock since?


----------



## Beanz

i didn't get any cards. the only way i could've gotten them is if they were being sold instore but unfortunately they're only online because the scalpers would've gone crazy. im not too sad because im not really interested in any of the villagers and i got most of the furniture on here.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I bought them on the large internet retailer that owns the world, and shall not be named. They were a little pricey...but, it's a lot of items, and I was interested in a couple of the villagers. I think the listing I found was for $14 or $15...but it ended up being about $17 with tax and stuff. Not horrible. I feel like I've definitely paid $15 for DLC on other games in the past that wasn't even this substantial. So...that was fine with me. If the only cards in existence were the legit ones, then I think the scalping issue would be much worse. We'd probably be seeing packs of cards for a hundred bucks a pop. At first glance, it might be easy to say "oh...the fakers are taking advantage". But...they are actually creating something, and you could consider the upcharge fairly reasonable for their time and efforts, IMO. Of course, I would prefer to support the actual companies...but it's impossible when they make the product so scarce.


----------



## Jillenium

LuchaSloth said:


> I bought them on the large internet retailer that owns the world, and shall not be named. They were a little pricey...but, it's a lot of items, and I was interested in a couple of the villagers. I think the listing I found was for $14 or $15...but it ended up being about $17 with tax and stuff. Not horrible. I feel like I've definitely paid $15 for DLC on other games in the past that wasn't even this substantial. So...that was fine with me. If the only cards in existence were the legit ones, then I think the scalping issue would be much worse. We'd probably be seeing packs of cards for a hundred bucks a pop. At first glance, it might be easy to say "oh...the fakers are taking advantage". But...they are actually creating something, and you could consider the upcharge fairly reasonable for their time and efforts, IMO. Of course, I would prefer to support the actual companies...but it's impossible when they make the product so scarce.


I did the same, now I just have to decide which of my existing villagers to get rid of!


----------

